# Hittin' the half year mark with the July Mamas



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

yay, it's me! I started it!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

GOooooooood morning! SOo glad it's Friday! Tonite I am going out with some friends for a girls night out. I always hate leaving DS, but also understand the importance for some "me" time. The only problem is that when I am away from him......all I do is think of him!







:

Have a great day!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I posted in the November thread without seeing this new one, so I double posted the following:

I'm not even going to attempt to catch up! It seems like when I'm able to be online, no one else is, but when I'm away everyone sneaks on and writes a book.

Christmas to me is the Nutcracker too! I grew up taking ballet classes and I was in it twice. DH even likes to go to it! Can you believe he likes ballet, classical music, and musicals (and isn't gay! ). I also love Christmas hymns ... at midnight mass (and yes, I really mean church!).

Maria, how are you recovering from your low blood sugar attack? Sounds scary. I'm glad your DH was there to help you out.

Kim, to you, Emma, and the rest of your family. I think that losing a child would have to be one of the hardest things to have to get through.

I 2nd the backpack idea for a diaper bag ... so easy to carry too.

As for all this rolling over, sitting up, and other developmental milestones, I think DS is slow to catch on because he's so big. Should I be concerned that he doesn't roll over, he can't push his upper torso off the floor when he's on his belly, and he doesn't even beging to sit on his own? He's 5 months and 1 week old and weighs somewhere around 25 lbs ... yeah, he's big. I know babes develop at different rates, but DS seems a bit slower than most. Not that I'm in a hurry for DS to move!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

One of the questions someone sent me. Apologies for forgetting who suggested this.

*** Describe a typical day in your family/house. ***

Mine will come later...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ohmygosh that means it's DECEMBER????

What happened to this year?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

As for all this rolling over, sitting up, and other developmental milestones, I think DS is slow to catch on because he's so big. Should I be concerned that he doesn't roll over, he can't push his upper torso off the floor when he's on his belly, and he doesn't even beging to sit on his own? He's 5 months and 1 week old and weighs somewhere around 25 lbs ... yeah, he's big. I know babes develop at different rates, but DS seems a bit slower than most. Not that I'm in a hurry for DS to move!

Laura, was he born early? If so, how many weeks? I don't remember anyone's due dates except mine and Juice's and that's only because it was the same as mine.








My dd1 was full term and slow to do the gross motor things. When she was an infant, she was content to lay on her belly and roll by accident. When she was able to sit, she was content to sit and didn't crawl well until about 8-9 months. When she could crawl, she was content to do that until she walked at 13 months. She did all this at such a different pace from ds, who hit milestones like clockwork, and she is perfectly within normal range. She was working on developing language instead of physical mobility as an infant. She was talking at 9 mo vs ds talking at 2.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Laura I wouldn't worry yet about not rolling over--but definitely give him lots of floor time. He needs to learn to heft his bulk.









Typical day:
How boring is this going to get? Do you all care how many diapers I change?







Absolutely NO obnoxiousness meant, Amy. I just kind of AM obnoxious.







:

Well, yknow, it's up, oatmeal, yes diaper, toddler wrangling, toddler to "school", home again, coffee again, householding biz, work on computer, some version of cobblestone-clomping through town for some purpose (which varies), home again, cooking, diapers,



































in there somewhere, and I bet everybody's version is something similar, without the cobblestones and with maybe a bit more driving or work.

Here's a question:
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?
-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?
-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

*-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
No.
*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?* Since ds started school in August, I now wake using an alarm clock. But the previous five years I would wake with the baby each day. With ds it was bliss because we were both a.m. snoozers. Dd is the only early bird in the family. So now we get up before 7am whether we have to or not.
*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*
We've been married 9 years. We got married twice. We were living together in TX, had just bought a house and decided to go ahead and do it. We figured we might as well, and we had plans to do it the following year. We promised each other (and our families) that we would still have a wedding. We did on our first anniversary.
*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?* No, I've spent the time since having ds keeping it longer. But then I've never been one to make dramatic changes in my hair. I usually move slowly.

ETA: Elsanne, our days are so similar. A little







, cooking,







, errands, back and forth to school interspersed with plenty of







,







: and way too much


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?
No.
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day? baby but there is an alarm set in case we happen to sleep past 6:30a

-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?
We've been married 10 years. We eloped.

-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby? my hair has been short since i was 14-tho it's rather long and shaggy at the moment-i'm about a month and 1/2 overdue for a cut.

my days are pretty much the same tho i will admit to being pretty chicken about getting out on my own w/both little guys so we are pretty homebound during the week. i gotta get over that...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, I didn't think there was anything to worry about with DS, but I wanted some reassurance. Thanks!

My ideal day consists of a shower, eating both breakfast and lunch, giving DS a bath (a couple times a week), some







, picking up the house a bit, and cooking dinner. Sometimes laundry and errands are thrown in there too. Sometimes I don't get to eat both lunch and dinner. I usually eat a large b-fast just in case!

*Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
I did! DH and I had never dtd before we started dating, so we decided to wait until we were married. It really helped that it was a long distance relationship ... REALLY helped!
















*How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*
Nope. Unless you count DH's alarm, but I usually roll over and go back to sleep.

*Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*See question 1!

*Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*
Yes, but it wasn't because I had a baby. I had been growing my hair out for 2 1/2 years for Locks of Love. I had hoped my hair would be long enough to donate before DS was born b/c it was getting obnoxious. I didn't have the necessary 10 inches until about a month ago. It's now super short and I'm loving it. If I ever decide to grow it out again, please hit me over the head. I like long hair ... on other people!


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Happy December!
Just a quick check-in while the boys nap and my daughter plays in the tub. Our BIG (HUGE, to me) news is that she appears to be nearly potty-trained! Woo-HOOOO!!! I can see the end of three in diapers very soon. Merry Christmas to me!

Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?
Nope

How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?
Nope. One of the two boys usually wakes up somewhere between 6 and 6:30.

Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense? Married since '97.

Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?
I haven't had it cut yet, but I've been growing mine out for Locks of Love, too, and hope that it's long enough right about now! The boys' new favorite thing is to grab wads of my hair with their sticky little fists and shove it in their mouths while growling like little wild animals. Apparently it's really, really fun. I then spend the rest of the day trying to get it untangled from their fingers and pulling it out of their mouths.

Describe a typical day in your house....
Sorry, not enough time right now.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Maria, how are you recovering from your low blood sugar attack? Sounds scary. I'm glad your DH was there to help you out.

I feel all







that everyone keeps mentioning it. I must have made it sound like a bigger deal than it was. I only mentioned it because it had happened that morning and I was feeling sucky.

It was an unsually low and weird hypo (low blood sugar), but hypos themselves aren't outside my norm. Far from it, actually. I don't have ones that serious very often (two in the past two years -- pregnancy & lactating complicate things -- but before that it had been years since I had a severe hypo) but in general, it's kind of a nonevent for me. On Wednesday I felt kind of queasy all day, but usually as soon as I get my sugar back up, I feel fine.

I think I just need to adjust my overnight basals (programmed insulin injections via my pump) -- I've been having a lot of morning lows due to nighttime nursing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
As for all this rolling over, sitting up, and other developmental milestones, I think DS is slow to catch on because he's so big. Should I be concerned that he doesn't roll over, he can't push his upper torso off the floor when he's on his belly, and he doesn't even beging to sit on his own? He's 5 months and 1 week old and weighs somewhere around 25 lbs ... yeah, he's big. I know babes develop at different rates, but DS seems a bit slower than most. Not that I'm in a hurry for DS to move!

We're with you, too. DS has rolled over maybe twice, doesn't push up all the way and is nowhere near sitting. I'm not worried -- we're still well within the norm. He'll do things when he's ready.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
One of the questions someone sent me. Apologies for forgetting who suggested this.

*** Describe a typical day in your family/house. ***

That was me!

Typical day for us would involve DH getting up in the morning, leaving me and DS sleeping off a night of partying (read: playing and nursing) until 4 a.m. Sometimes DS wakes up during DH's morning prep, I nurse him and then DH will take him in the Ergo and play with him, talk to him as he makes his lunch, etc. DS and I usually get up somewhere between 9 and 11, we nurse again and then either just hang out and play, or get ready for the day. Most days we have some sort of activity to get me out of the house -- something at school, an exercise class, a baby group, etc. When at home, I usually manage to get some work done during naps, although often those naps are on my lap, so I am slightly limited in what I can do. DH comes home around 5:30 or 6, we play with DS and try to keep him up so that he will sleep at night, usually to no avail. We manage to eat something somehow (really, we could be more organized about this but we just aren't) and then we either trade off baby fun for getting a little work done (house chores, school work, errands, etc.), or we might cuddle and watch some downloaded TV. I think we are spending too much time watching TV these days (especially considering we were tv-free for quite a while) but I'm not in a mood to make any major lifestyle changes right now. DH goes to bed while I stay up with Mr. I Don't Wanna Sleep. Cycle. Repeat.






































My big proud







news today: I NIP in front of a class of sixth-graders! We doing a program called Roots of Empathy and today DS wanted to nurse during the time. In principle, I am very pro NIP, but in practice, I find a little daunting when I am the one doing it, especially when I am sitting on a blanket surrounded by about 30 kids and a few adults. But DS needed to eat, so I tried to be as matter-of-fact as possible, and managed to stay cool even when he kept popping off.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?









: Um, no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?

Only when absolutely necessary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?

Actually married.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?

Not after baby, but I had waist-length hair and shaved my head when I was 20.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?
Nope, our beliefs are to wait but I didn't have the willpower and neither did dh. Oh well, what can I say?

-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day? I don't, thank goodness.

-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?
We are actually married on Valentine's Day 2004. And it snowed here. In Texas. Yuck! It also snowed here yesterday.

-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?
I cut my hair about 2 weeks before Mattie was born for Locks of Love. I had 16 inches cut off. I've always had long hair and only cut it a few times. This time it was at its shortest. I don't like the cut though. It makes my hair fall in my face too much. But the length is pretty good.

I'm trying to get shutterfly to load some photos and it won't work. Grrr, stupid dial-up. I guess I should just be grateful to have any internet back.

Ous days are pretty lazy here. Childcare housecleaning, you know. We don't get out very often because it's a pain. We have one car.

I'll try to post some pics later. I'm gonna try snapfish.
I could still use more diaper bag recommendations. Somebody said a backpack. Are you talking a regular backpack or a diaper bag backpack?
Ok, so I'm thinking now that I haven't been pregnant in 5 months, I should probably change my siggie.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Laura - my first ds was like yours. He was smaller so don't worry about the weight thing. He seemed to focus more on verbal rather than physical milestones. He crawled at 10 months and walked at 14 months (and those are still in the normal range....)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Here's a question:

There is more than one question there. Sorry couldn't resist!









*
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*

Nope. But dh was the first - we started dating when I was 15 and he was 17.

*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*

Nathan usually has us up by 6:15 (gawd do I loathe daylight savings for screwing us up....we are in the eastern zone). The alarm is set for 6:30 both for me to get ready for work and also to get ds1 ready for school.

*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*

We've been married 9 years, together for 20!

*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*

Nope! My hair is long enough to be easily tied back though - that's my version of "mom hair". I did get it cut last night and she took way more off than I wanted but it is still shoulder length.

*Typical day*

Mon-Thurs: Up, race through shower, race to get ds1 ready for school, race to get ds2 nursed while pumping the other side, race to eat my breakfast, race to pack up pump and parts, race to get ds1 out to the bus stop, race to get ds2 to dcp, race to work. Ugh

Fri: Still have to get up and get ds1 ready for school. Usually I end up going out all morning and doing my errands. Then we CHILL.

Sat-Sun: Whatever!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'll try to post some pics later. I'm gonna try snapfish.
I could still use more diaper bag recommendations. Somebody said a backpack. Are you talking a regular backpack or a diaper bag backpack?
Ok, so I'm thinking now that I haven't been pregnant in 5 months, I should probably change my siggie.

Please do! The picture of Mattie is an ultrasound picture!!









I have a diaper bag from Land's End that looks almost like a purse (I have the all black one in the first link). I also have their version of the backpack diaper bag though I don't use it as much anymore...both were birthday gifts from my sister!! They aren't cheap though...

http://www.landsend.com/cd/fp/prod/0...&CM_MERCH=SRCH

http://www.landsend.com/cd/fp/prod/0...&CM_MERCH=SRCH


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
One of the questions someone sent me. Apologies for forgetting who suggested this.

*** Describe a typical day in your family/house. ***

Mine will come later...


A typical day here starts at about 6 am. I get up and wake the two older girls so they can start getting ready for school. While they are getting dressed, I







and then it's downstairs to make breakfast. While they are eating, I give Logan his breathing treatment. (for RSV)







: He gets treatments on the nebulizer every four hours right now. They get on the bus a little after 7 am.

Then it's home and clean up a bit and







. Play with my four year old and







. During naptimes I try to get some work done. (freelance writing) Pick up the girls at 2:30, come back home, snack for the kids,







for Logan. Homework, make dinner, eat,







clean up the kitchen, spend a bit of time playing/reading/hanging out with the kids.







Then it's bathtime for the girls, bedtime snack, get ready for bed.







Then when Logan goes to sleep I work until he wakes up again to







I go to bed when he falls back asleep and it's




























all night long! Wow, I'm tired just writing this!







:


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

*Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*

No.

*How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*

We have an alarm clock that is set for 6, but it rarely goes off. Logan is usually up by then. It's set just in case because my two oldest dds go to school.

*Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*

We have been married for almost 15 years and together for 18.

*Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*

I cut my hair when my first baby was born. It stayed shoulder length for a long time. I have been growing it out a bit since I was pregnant with Logan. I'd love to have shorter hair that is easier to style, but I look HORRIBLE with short hair.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Laura - my first ds was like yours. He was smaller so don't worry about the weight thing. He seemed to focus more on verbal rather than physical milestones. He crawled at 10 months and walked at 14 months (and those are still in the normal range....)

This sounds like my oldest dd. She crawled at 11 months and walked at 15 months. She also focused on her verbal development first. She could talk before she could walk. (it used to freak people out because she was very small!) I really wouldn't worry about it. They develop at their own pace. Logan is my fourth and they have all been unique in that way.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Hi ladies! I completely missed out on the November thread.









*-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
Nope, not me.

*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*
I'll wake up to hubby's but don't actually get up to it. Unless, of course, he hits snooze so many times it wake up DS.







:

*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*
Married, today is our 5 year anniversary!









*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*
When DD was about 6 weeks, on my 31st birthday I got it chopped off from this length to this length. I had my hair chemically straightened about a year and a half ago and was growing it out, it looked really funky - wavy on the top and straight on the bottom. DH had just gone sea so I got it all chopped off.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
My big proud







news today: I NIP in front of a class of sixth-graders!

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
We are actually married on Valentine's Day 2004. And it snowed here. In Texas. Yuck! It also snowed here yesterday.

I keep forgetting you are in DFW. We eloped to a chapel in W. Ft. Worth, then when we had our wedding a year later, it was at the FTW Botanic Gardens. It was so pretty, but that summer was hot! 100 degree temps for at least a month every day. The pattern broke on the wedding day...it was 99 degrees!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I'll wake up to hubby's but don't actually get up to it. Unless, of course, he hits snooze so many times it wake up DS.







:

Oh that used to make me so mad, especially when it was just ds. I still liked letting dd1 sleep when I'd get up with ds, but now that we all have to get up, and leave shortly after he gets up anyway, I don't care who wakes the baby. Interestingly, she sleeps through all the racket.







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Tanya - thanks for offering to look up the medication - I haven't been able to contact the dr today to ask her. Last night I tried smearing myself with olive oil lemon juice and beaten egg white. We'll see how tonight goes - I'm told not to wash...









we've all been very orderly about these questions haven't we!

My marriage was a direct response to pregnancy and being from different countries (and catholic family on the IL side probably to be honest)

Alarm clock?







it's at 6. It's to get dd1 to school, her bus is at 7. Sometimes dh goes off to some big city from our remote rural hole to do reasearch or lectures or something, like this morning, and then the alarm is about 4 or 5.

Haven't cut my hair yet, never had it really short, but it's annoying me enough by it's crap condition that it may be endangered...

As for a typical day...not really any such thing as typical, there's dd to school, she comes home at 12.30, and we eat together, and she goes to bed at 8 (dd2 at 7) but that's it for regularity - dh's work is really irregular. we have one car so there's a lot of fitting things in. i spend more time at home than i ever have done in my life before. i do sometimes climb the walls, but i like it more than i ever thought i would...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
pretty chicken about getting out on my own w/both little guys so we are pretty homebound during the week. i gotta get over that...

YOU CAN DO IT!! I just started tentatively doing it a few weeks ago, here and there. It is so scary, I know what you mean! I just now feel okay to do it periodically. I am amazed at women who do it all the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

*Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
I did! DH and I had never dtd before we started dating, so we decided to wait until we were married. It really helped that it was a long distance relationship ... REALLY helped!
















cool about the locks of love! Hey, how cool are YOU that you waited!!! That must have been very special.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
There is more than one question there. Sorry couldn't resist!









*
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*

Nope. But dh was the first - we started dating when I was 15 and he was 17.


YEEEES, (<--sarcasm there) there is more than one question. I had just thought of one at first, OKAAAAY? Then, more were channeled. Yes, channeled.









And in regards to dh being the first (wow, btw), what I wanna know is, was he _the last_?







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
Hi ladies! I completely missed out on the November thread.









When DD was about 6 weeks, on my 31st birthday I got it chopped off from this length to this length. I had my hair chemically straightened about a year and a half ago and was growing it out, it looked really funky - wavy on the top and straight on the bottom. DH had just gone sea so I got it all chopped off.

Nice to see you back! Great hair pics!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsane, did you ever get the dylan album? i swear it gets better and better and better


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

And in regards to dh being the first (wow, btw), what I wanna know is, was he _the last_?







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

!

I plead the fifth! I don't want to discuss on a public forum! Might have to go to the YG for these questions!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

This really is a coincidence but could I join the yahoo group and if so, where?







:


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, my dh was my first and I was 15 too! He was 20







: My parents hated him and we ended up parting ways, so he wasn't my only. We ended up back together when I was 20 and have been together ever since.

As for going out with the kids, it takes time to get a system down for handling all of them. I remember staying in a lot when my second was born. Now I take all four of them out (but not too often). During the day when the older two are in school, I take the two little ones out. We even went to Friendly's on our own when Logan was about 2 months old! I felt very brave that day.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll answer all those questions in a bit. We just got back from DH's "big V", and he's to "stay off his feet". So I'm going to wait on him hand and foot for a while. I don't mind, but I'm really having a hard time not GOING OFF about how I was so not waited on after I pushed out all those babies.

*sigh* just such a difference in perspective sometimes...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

It sounds like an ideal time to, er, force some empathy. I never waste those opportunities!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
This really is a coincidence but could I join the yahoo group and if so, where?







:

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/mdcjulyddc/

Jessica,







They just aren't as strong as we are. I forgot that was today. I still can't convince my dh that it's something to consider. Don't worry about getting back to me about the pail liner right away. I've got plenty of other sewing to do first.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Jessica, DHs are always big babies when they are sick! How did the surgery go overall? DH promised me that I never had to take chemical birth control (we do FAM/NFP) and I promised him he'd never have to have anything snipping at his jewels!

There sure are a lot of Locks of Love donaters here! This was my 2nd time donating. I did it after college too. JessicaJoy, 16 inches! Wow. I couldn't stand my hair and I only donated 11 inches!

Elsanne, I think I was more scared of getting preggers before getting hitched than anything else! That would have been a huge no-no in my family ... I have a cousin who was practically shunned for getting preggers this past year without being married and she's 33 (I think she's a big girl who can take care of herself and her babe!







)

Sonja, happy anniversary! Are you doing anything special? Too much detail is not necessary!







BTW, I love your haircut.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
elsane, did you ever get the dylan album? i swear it gets better and better and better









No! Methinks you need to send me a copy.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I plead the fifth! I don't want to discuss on a public forum! Might have to go to the YG for these questions!
















Oh boy! *rubs hands together gleefully* LOVE this juicy stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'll answer all those questions in a bit. We just got back from DH's "big V", and he's to "stay off his feet". So I'm going to wait on him hand and foot for a while. I don't mind, but I'm really having a hard time not GOING OFF about how I was so not waited on after I pushed out all those babies.

*sigh* just such a difference in perspective sometimes...

They REALLY ARE WEAKER, ladies, without being obnoxious (okay maybe a little). Big V, huh???? Whoa dude!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
*** Describe a typical day in your family/house. ***


Up at 7am to getdd1 ready for school, she's on the bus for 8am, dd2 gets up either between 7:30-8:30am, DD3 wakes up around 8-8:30am, Nurse her, get dd2 bk, get dress, dd3 goes for her nap about 1hrs-1.25hrs after she wakes up. SOmetimes we go out during her nap. We get back home around 12, nurse dd3 while dd2 eat lunch, eat lunch, put both dds in bed around 1pm, wake dd2 at 3pm, wake dd3 around 4:30pm to nurse. DD1 gets home at 3:45pm from school. Supper around 5:30pm, nap for dd3 at 6pm, she sleeps for about 1hr. Bath for dd1 and dd2 during dd3's last nop. DD1 in bed for 7pm, dd2 in bed by 8pm. bath for dd3 about 7:30-7:45. Nurse dd3 at 8pm. Then i relax.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's a question:
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd? *Yes*
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*I do during the wk as dd1 needs to get up for school*
-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*married for the past 6.5yrs*
-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?

*I have cut my hair off when dd1 was born, then let them grow then cut them off again after dd2 was born. I have kept the short hairstyle up since then. right now i'm scared to cut it as during my pg with dd3, they lost their curls. So they are getting long again and driving me insane.







*


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

My ils are here for the wkend so i may be scarce for a while.

DD1's b-day is tomorrow and we have a b-day party for her for lunch tomorrow. I can't wait. I hope she likes it and all her presents.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I love how Sandrine refers to her hair in the plural. All her hairs lost their curls!!!
Awwwwww!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi ladies!! I am reading all day long, trying to keep up with all the posts but no time to post as usual. Today was just crazy busy! DH's business is getting super busy and all of a sudden he gets dozens of phonecalls every day. It's getting nuts around here. Plus trying to find a house, which we did by the way. Actually we have two houses. One owner, 2 diferent houses - still making a decision which one it's gonna be. They are down the road from one another in a great area. Nothing like the house we lost though.....but good enough.

To answer the questions:

-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd? *nope*
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day? *sonce DH works from home there's no alarm clock being used*
-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense? *married, 5 years on December 16*
-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby? *I had beautiful loooong hair after Sebastian was born then it started to come out really bad and I cut it to my shoulders. I grew it back somewhat but never that long again. This time it's not coming out so bad so I think I might just let it grow. I LOVe my hair long but I NEVER wear it down because I hate it when it gets into my face. But I don't trust anyone enough to cut my hair into some nice style.







*


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

oh my gosh guys, I was browsing my old photos on yahoo and I just have to show you this old photo of Sebastian. He's almost one year old here. Look at that chunk!!!
Sebastian one year old
and look at him now at 3 years old Time goes by way too fast all of a sudden!!









OK, since I am at this "Showing off old photos mode" here's one more photos from the same day. I just LOVE it. It's an amazing snap shot!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

We're married since 93, and I cut my hair after every baby. Donated to LOL the past two times. After the second baby, it was most extreme - I had it buzzed and bleached. I'm tempted to do that again. My hair now is way too bell-shaped bobby 8yo for me and I'm not into it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

My big proud







news today: I NIP in front of a class of sixth-graders!

Not after baby, but I had waist-length hair and shaved my head when I was 20.

Re NIP:







go pi!

About the hair, wow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Are you talking a regular backpack or a diaper bag backpack?

Definitely not diaper bag style - I can't find one big enough. Mine is an Eddie Bauer thing - quite large. I had the same brand before this baby and it lasted 10 years without so much as a small tear. If you can come up with the initial investment, you'll get your money's worth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I love how Sandrine refers to her hair in the plural. All her hairs lost their curls!!!
Awwwwww!

















elsanne, you are so bad.


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey July mamas!! I don't get to post often but I wanted pop in and say







The title of the thread caught my eye...has it really been close to half a year these babes have been earthside??







:

*-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
No.
*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?* dh wakes up to NPR on our alarm clock. He then goes and gets ds1 and ds2 ready for school. ds3, dd, and I hardly notice








*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*Yup. We've been married 6 years in Januray








*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?* I did after ds3 only b/c it was long enough to donate. I plan on getting it hacked off again soon b/c I've got more to donate...and I'm sick of the PP hair loss already!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
We just got back from DH's "big V", and he's to "stay off his feet". So I'm going to wait on him hand and foot for a while.

DH will be getting a V soon, too. He was going to have it done soon, but now he was transferred and will be deployed again shortly, so we'll wait until after that. Or, so he says!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a link to some new pics. I haven't had a chance to caption them yet. The ones of Mattie sitting wouldn't upload for some reason, so I'll have to try again later. This computer is giving me a tough time with pics.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's a question:
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?
-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?
-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?
-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?

Wait to do the deed?









::Ahem:: No









We have the alarm set in case of oversleeping. I'd say it gets used 50% of the time. On my days off and weekends, the baby is up super early. Sigh. It's only the days I have to get out the door early that everyone is tough to wake up









We are actually married - 4 years in April. And yes, DD1 is 3 in January. Go ahead, I'll wait while you do the math. But I assure you, she's legal... just barely!









I haven't varied hair length in some time, but since Rachel's birth I have embraced my natural hair style. Normally I blow it straight and iron it. It's frizzy at best on its own but with a little "product" I can make it somewhat curly. The advantage is that I can leave it to dry on its own, which cuts about 12 minutes from my morning routine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
And in regards to dh being the first (wow, btw), what I wanna know is, was he _the last_?







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Haha, that was my question too. I should have known Elsanne would beat me to it, you dirty girl























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'll answer all those questions in a bit. We just got back from DH's "big V", and he's to "stay off his feet". So I'm going to wait on him hand and foot for a while. I don't mind, but I'm really having a hard time not GOING OFF about how I was so not waited on after I pushed out all those babies.

*sigh* just such a difference in perspective sometimes...

Oh my! How did everything go? Put a bag of frozen peas on his boys









Speaking of how did it go, how did Ethan do at Grandma's?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I could still use more diaper bag recommendations. Somebody said a backpack. Are you talking a regular backpack or a diaper bag backpack?

Ok, so I'm thinking now that I haven't been pregnant in 5 months, I should probably change my siggie.

Hah, I was wondering when you'd change your sig.

We have an Eddie Bauer diaper bag which works really well. It has a pocket in the front for cell, keys and wallet, pockets on the side large enough to hold my water bottle, and a good sized midsection with an inner pocket where I store dipes, wipes and the changing pad. I was able to fit two sets of diapers and clothes for both DDs when I was carrying diapers for DD1.

Speaking of water bottles, anyone still really really thirsty when they start nursing? As soon as I get DD latched on I start craving a large cold bottle. With DD1 I was pretty sure it had gone away by now...

Laura, my first DD didn't roll until she was almost 6 months and she didn't have much weight to heft. DD2 is very purposefully rolling and has been for over 1.5 weeks. I think kiddos are just different, no worries.

Typical day at our house:

Work days:

Wake up, nurse DD2 while DH gets in the shower. Then change dipe and get her dressed. Hand off DD2 to DH - get in shower. DD1 usually wanders in around this time, usually she's dressed though she may require some help changing her shirt or pants as her matching skills are not fully developed









Get dressed. Go downstairs hoping DH has made coffee. Gulp first few sips of coffee greedily. Mmmm... ahhh, that's better. Eyelids can stay open on their own now. Throw lunch stuff in my bag, put ice packs into pump bag which has been prepared the nigh before. Put bottles for DD2 and ice packs into her bag and lunch into DD2's bag. Gather laptop, purse, etc. Hopefully choke down a bowl of cereal if there's time. If not, grab premade breakfast from fridge leftover from the weekend (pancakes M-T, eggs Th-Fr) Leave house by 7. Arrive work at 7:20. Run around like a chicken without a head for a while. Pump. Run around some more. Go visit daycare at lunch and nurse Rachel







Drive back and hope for good parking space. Work some more. Pump. Leave work shortly before 4 and pick up girls. Arrive, nurse DD2







Change poop that she has inevitably saved for me. Gather her stuff, get DD1. Go through leaving routine including multiple visits to multiple classrooms around the school, reading of books in lobby, petting of stuffed animals in director's office. Bribe DD1 into the car with a snack. Hopefully a peaceful ride home with music and snacks. Arrive home, begin preparing dinner that DH or I hopefully remembered to thaw before leaving the house







Stick dinner in oven, play with DD1







Warm up leftovers from night before for DD1 and get her set up at the table. Then some more





















DH arrives home, usually by then it's Rachel bedtime. Take Rachel up for bath




























Rachel goes to sleep. DH handles DD1 bedtime ritual.

Work at home:

No rush to get out. Nice breakfast, I start work early while puttering around kitchen. I pick up the girls at 3.

Days off:

Everyone gets up early to have nice breakfast that mommy cooks. DH leaves for work. Mommy goes to chiropractor, then we all go to story hour at the library. We stay for a while, do the art project for story hour, pick books, frollick with other kids. Then home for lunch and nap. Sometimes mommy lays down too if DD2 is cooperative. Then we usually have a playdate in the afternoon. Sometimes we ditch the library plan and drive to the museum/ aquarium/ what have you. Naps are in the car, lunch is on the way or on arrival.

Weekends: Anything goes!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I feel all







that everyone keeps mentioning it. I must have made it sound like a bigger deal than it was. I only mentioned it because it had happened that morning and I was feeling sucky.

It's only cuz we love you so much! We want to make sure you are ok









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Quagmire, the mighty master of the multi-quote with the Incredible Stretchable Nipple
DDDDC just waiting to happen


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Here's a link to some new pics. I haven't had a chance to caption them yet. The ones of Mattie sitting wouldn't upload for some reason, so I'll have to try again later. This computer is giving me a tough time with pics.


Finally some other photos then an ultrasound!









Your girls are gorgeous!! Those blue eyes, wow. Precious









So who else loves Eddie Bauer here? I have a backpack from there too - had for over 3 years and use it as diaper bag as well!

WE LOVE Eddie Bauer in our house....spent some serious cash there 2 weeks ago. With a coupon I have to say







I love their clothes.

By the way - we just purchesed out plane tickets to Bellingham, WA!!





















: We are officially moving January 4! And our dog is coming with us







Now the worst part comes...packing and being without furniture for 7-11 days after packing.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's our (slightly detailed) day:

8 a.m Open Eyes
Nurse
Get up
Change baby
Shower/Brush teeth/ Pee
Get toddler out of bed
Get breakfast started
Get toddler changed/brush teeth
Feed Breakfast
Nurse (I know, my child thinks he's only 2 weeks old







)
Play
Lunch
Nurse
Naps
After naps (2 hours) we go to town for some errand (Target, Grocery Store, post office... sometimes all three)
Get home, play
Nurse
Make Supper
Bath/brush teeth
Nurse
7:00 Bed... Ahhhhh the sweet quiet of sleeping babies!
at night... nurse, nurse, nurse, nurse, nurse, nurse... maybe exaggerating a little but that's how it feels!!







:

Here's a question:
*-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*
No I didn't, but I wish I had!

*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*
Not this lady! I wake only to the baby.

*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*
Married

*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*
Nope! It's always shoulder length.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I love how Sandrine refers to her hair in the plural. All her hairs lost their curls!!!
Awwwwww!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







elsanne, you are so bad.

My only excuse is that i'm French.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav, your photos are great and I can't believe what a CHUNK Sebastian was!!! Love the photos of them behind the waterfall and them in the water. You have such an eye for those shots. And of course, your beauty is stunning.

Quag: birds of a feather...

Sandrine, I KNOW you're French, that's why I tease you. If a native English speaker was saying that, I think I wouldn't say a word, I'd just feel sorry for them.







However, I have me here a license somewhere...lemme find it...dig dig...oh here it is: LICENSE TO TEASE FRENCH PEOPLE: Elsanne. Nope, not expired yet! Oh, and here it says something in the fine print about being able to tease most anyone I please...

Jessica Joy, nice pics.

So that's TWO WHO WAITED UNTIL MARRIAGE TO DTD!!! Rock on, morals! Could you pm me some, I need them. I think I am the only unmarried one here. *sniff*

Here's another question/challenge: who can describe their daily routine, using only smilies?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

My mil made me 2 great diaper bags. I don't need 2, why don't you pm me your info and I will send you the other one she made me. It is a black denim with green flannel inside with lambs on it. It's got 2 outside pockets, and a big inside pocket and 2 zippered pouches that you can take out if you need to. I love it so much. Very nice and quite fashionable too LMK


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

*
-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?* Yep, I sure did. In fact, we both did. It was fun to crack that book open for the first time together









*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?* Nope..well, I do to dh's, but I go right back to sleep until Seth comes in and wakes me up.

*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?* Married for 5 years now.

*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?[/QUOTE]*
Yep. After Seth was born. He was about 6 months old and my hair was at the middle of my back. It was always in a ponytail, and I felt like such a frumpy Mom. So, I cut it short. It is still short, but I am growing it a bit longer. I really want to be one of those old ladies with a great long braid, but I don't know if that will happen


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's another question/challenge: who can describe their daily routine, using only smilies?









I know how Juice will start:









So this is me tonight







Pounding headache out of nowhere, extreme nausea. Dh said "you're pregnant". Nope. This is definitely not pregnancy nausea. It's worse. At least I'm not uke yet. It's probably the same bug dd1 had a few days ago. Dh went to get me some ginger. Wouldn't you know the baby needed a warm body, too.

I'm







: at our local tv station. Earlier this week, they advertised The Polar Express. So we decided to make it a family movie night and watch it old fashioned style with commercials. They preempted it for a special about the Arkansas Razorbacks. Apparently they are playing FL gators in an SEC championship tomorrow. Yeah, it's a big deal to a lot of people here, but come on. It's not a state of emergency. Leave the kid's shows alone. Go Hogs.







.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Jessica Joy, nice pics.

Here's another question/challenge: who can describe their daily routine, using only smilies?









Thanks! I can't wait to get the ones of us playing in the leaves on Thanksgiving up.

I'll take that challenge since I'm waiting for dh to get home from working late.

8-9am







:yawning:
9-10am Me-->















Mattie-->








Emma-->







or








Next Me







, Emma








, Mattie








Next 







:








Next















Next








Next







:








Next







:







:







:







:
Next Mattie







: then








Next Emma








Next Me and Emma







:







:







:
Next Mattie







:
Next Emma and Me







:








Next







:







:







:
Next








Next(2ish) On a good day Emma







:














o r















Mattie







: then








Next Emma














:














:















while I














:
Then







Mattie-->







:
Then







:














:








Then







:














: or








THen I







while DH and Emma







: and Mattie








Then







:














:








And at sometime







:





































Throw in a few







: and







and you get the general idea

Not possible without any words and still make some sense. Ask questions if you're confused anywhere.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's another question/challenge: who can describe their daily routine, using only smilies?









omgosh. I just can't resist the temptation.









A day at the Smith's:
Wake up after hitting snooze often, maybe even a little







:yawning:








Let the














ut







Drag everyone else out of bed








Make breakfast







: dd1
Go







: trying to convince dc to actually eat their food.







: dd2
Get dc dressed,







and out the door for school sometimes looking like







but most of the time like







.
Either run errands







: or come straight home.















:







and see what's happening here















playtime, snacktime







: and still :yawning: because I don't















: dd1 brings me







after







after








Pick up







: from school, lunch more














:







dd's naptime







so I take a break with a







: for me and







:
Usually







: and







: and dd2







again.







: out again.
Then it's an activity with or set up for ds...today it was aint but apparently that smilie is broken. A couple days a week it's homework.







:
Before I know it, all three are







:







:







and it's nearly time to cook before







are ready to be done again.
Bathtime,







and dh







me








Followed by














:














:







: out
This







turns into







sometime during the night with



































all night long. Just like that. Only on one side.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Finally some other photos then an ultrasound!









In my defense, I posted this link in the baby pictures thread in our ddc. I just hadn't thought to change my siggy. Can I blame it on pregnant brain?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Your girls are gorgeous!! Those blue eyes, wow. Precious









Thanks. I think so, too. They got those eyes fro my dh. Mattie really looks just like him. But she has my sister's smile.

I thought I shared this onebut I can't f ind the post it's in. So i'll share here.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
Married, today is our 5 year anniversary!









Happy anniversary! I love the new haircut. And the scenery behind it, too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
About the hair, wow!

I will see if I can find a photo. I put it up in a mohawk using gelatin, glue and spray paint (long story) so then had to shave it off. I loved being bald.

Thanks, Quag.









Pavlina and Jessica Joy, gorgeous photos!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
My only excuse is that i'm French.









I wanted to say earlier but didn't want to make you feel like you don't write well (because you do) but I love your "accent" when you write. Every so often you phrase something in a way that totally shows the Quebecois influence.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's another question/challenge: who can describe their daily routine, using only smilies?









I think those of you who are using bits of interspersed text are cheating.







Here's mine:








:yawning:














:










































:yawning:





















:







:







:







:







:










































:







:














:







:





















:


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

YES, we waited. Long distance engagement helped, as did our firm belief that if God said it, it must be a good thing.

I don't wake to an alarm, but just like clockwork am up at 8:30 every morning.

yes married almost 3 years after dating 3 and engaged 2

didn't get the wife chop, and haven't gotten the baby chop yet, though I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
No! Methinks you need to send me a copy.







: They REALLY ARE WEAKER, ladies,

if I wasn't so unbelievably technologivcally challenged, I would have done it by now!








OK, now you've thrown down the gauntlet, PM me your address!

Does anyone else agree with me that though 'they' may well be weaker - treating them as if they were actually makes it worse?







:

Happy Anniversary Sonja!

I've also got a b'day party going on here, tomorrow, so cakes to ice and now dd crying - bye bye!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

OK, I can't resist a reason to use a gazillion smilies in one post.




























































:2bfbabe:





























:







:







:







: :2bfbabe:



























































(kidding)
:2bfbabe:







:







:







:





































:
























ok, sorry, I skipped the oral hygiene and a few other things - the baby is calling!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG, these are hilarious! I especially love Amy's booze break during her day!

Yay for two other waited-until-marriage mamas! *sigh* That is so cool. Especially cracking the book together. I had a beautiful first relationship like that too but I was like 16.

How did the birthday party go, Sarenka, and also you, Sandrine? For the record, I also adore your french written accent.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I know how Juice will start:









Ha! Close, but it actually looks more like this:























:







:















And in case you're worried, I'm not sad up there, I'm in the shower.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

This thread is going to hog alllllllllllllllll the MDC bandwidth with the amount of smileys we are using...









Anyone else's baby trying to insert their fingers into their mouth while nursing? DD is doing this and it's driving me crazy! When I gently pull them out she gets furious.

Anyway here's our day:












































































:















:























:















:














:







:






















:














:














:




















































:







: :nana:
















I just realized we need an "at the computer" smiley because the taking notes one doesn't exactly represent what I'm doing all day









And for any wondering, no, we are not actually trying to get pg again... that was a joke!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And in case you're worried, I'm not sad up there, I'm in the shower.

That's actually a good representation. And I generally look pretty gloomy during my morning shower so it's more accurate than one might think. Except my showerhead doesn't look like a cloud.

I'm realizing just how many smileys MDC is missing based on this thread! I wonder what the shower smiley would fall under... hygiene? personal care? calgon moments?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

You guys are cracking me up this moring!








Elsanne ~ what a fun idea! Except that I really don't have time to describe my day in smilies, or in words in that matter.

Sandrine ~ I am sure you are not the only one whose English is being made fun of - see, now I have NO idea if that's correct grammar, what I just wrote here.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Does anyone else agree with me that though 'they' may well be weaker - treating them as if they were actually makes it worse?







:

You are probably right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 





















(kidding)









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And in case you're worried, I'm not sad up there, I'm in the shower.

I suppose the rest of us just don't take one. Ew. My







: is just before bed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I'm realizing just how many smileys MDC is missing based on this thread!

No cooking smilie, very little eating smilies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Sandrine ~ I am sure you are not the only one whose English is being made fun of - see, now I have NO idea if that's correct grammar, what I just wrote here.









You're not supposed to end your sentence in a proposition. Technically, you have a run on sentence, but where the first one ended with "fun of"...the word "of" is a preposition. Prepositions are words that make sence when you say "the log" after it. I.e. "of the log" "to the log" "for the log" "at the log".

j/k


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:














:





















:







:
























































:







:







:














:







:







:







:







:














:fireman
















something like this...spot the deliberate mistake...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And in case you're worried, I'm not sad up there, I'm in the shower.

tee hee! ya got me there until I read this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I just realized we need an "at the computer" smiley because the taking notes one doesn't exactly represent what I'm doing all day









And for any wondering, no, we are not actually trying to get pg again... that was a joke!









Tee hee! and there is the nak smilie for computer biz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

You're not supposed to end your sentence in a proposition. Technically, you have a run on sentence, but where the first one ended with "fun of"...the word "of" is a preposition. Prepositions are words that make sence when you say "the log" after it. I.e. "of the log" "to the log" "for the log" "at the log".

j/k

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
:fireman

..spot the deliberate mistake...

You make love with a fireman before bed? You put out your husband's fire? Your own?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: things don't make "sence" they make "sense".







:







:















I cannot believe I spelled that the Arkansan way.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

You make love with a fireman before bed? You put out your husband's fire? Your own?









Heaven forbid that I should put out anyone's fire! No it was just a sudden







: impulse to put a fireman there...

option one! In, of course, the world of the deliberate mistake.

Tanya


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Anyone else's baby trying to insert their fingers into their mouth while nursing? DD is doing this and it's driving me crazy! When I gently pull them out she gets furious.
[/SIZE]

Totally!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I cannot believe I spelled that the Arkansan way.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: things don't make "sence" they make "sense".







:







:















I cannot believe I spelled that the Arkansan way.

Especially _sence_ you were correcting someone's grammar....







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sandrine, I KNOW you're French, that's why I tease you. If a native English speaker was saying that, I think I wouldn't say a word, I'd just feel sorry for them.







However, I have me here a license somewhere...lemme find it...dig dig...oh here it is: LICENSE TO TEASE FRENCH PEOPLE: Elsanne. Nope, not expired yet! Oh, and here it says something in the fine print about being able to tease most anyone I please...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I wanted to say earlier but didn't want to make you feel like you don't write well (because you do) but I love your "accent" when you write. Every so often you phrase something in a way that totally shows the Quebecois influence.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Sandrine ~ I am sure you are not the only one whose English is being made fun of - see, now I have NO idea if that's correct grammar, what I just wrote here.









You know you two, i just feel like i'm getting worse in writing. Especially in the past 2 wks. I hope my english gets better or else, i'm in trouble. My french is already in trouble especially my writting. It's like eng and french are all getting mix in my brain and then i try to write and it's all wrong.







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
You're not supposed to end your sentence in a proposition. Technically, you have a run on sentence, but where the first one ended with "fun of"...the word "of" is a preposition. Prepositions are words that make sence when you say "the log" after it. I.e. "of the log" "to the log" "for the log" "at the log".

j/k









Look what i started. Ppl correcting others.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Bonne fête DD1
Bonne fête DD1
Bonne fête, Bonne fête,
Bonne fête DD1!!!

She's turns 4yrs old today. Actually in less than 1hrs she was born 4 yrs ago.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:

and







to sonya!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 





















(kidding)











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 







:









I am assuming this is your description of you at work.









Bonne fête à CF1, Sandrine! (CF = chère fille







)


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I am assuming this is your description of you at work.









Yep







I'm in a project management group for development so most of my day is spent doing this







, this







, and preventing others from doing this







:

It makes me







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 





















:














:





















:







:
























































:







:







:














:







:







:







:







:














:fireman
















something like this...spot the deliberate mistake...

Do I detect a little bible study with your fireman husband?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Anyone else's baby trying to insert their fingers into their mouth while nursing? DD is doing this and it's driving me crazy! When I gently pull them out she gets furious.

Yep, drives me batty!!

My day consists of trying not to yell at ds and trying to keep him from hurting his sister









he's doing it now...gotta run


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'll answer all those questions in a bit. We just got back from DH's "big V", and he's to "stay off his feet". So I'm going to wait on him hand and foot for a while. I don't mind, but I'm really having a hard time not GOING OFF about how I was so not waited on after I pushed out all those babies.

*sigh* just such a difference in perspective sometimes...

Tell him to come talk to my dh. I think that since Nathan came about 12 months earlier than we planned, he is finally opening up to the idea. Hope your dh is feeling better now. I'd love to hear about his recovery to tell dh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Here's a link to some new pics. I haven't had a chance to caption them yet.

Oh my, your gals are precious!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
OMG, these are hilarious! I especially love Amy's booze break during her day!
.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

And for any wondering, no, we are not actually trying to get pg again... that was a joke!




















































Your day was awfully similar to mine, especially the work parts!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Sandrine ~ I am sure you are not the only one whose English is being made fun of - see, now I have NO idea if that's correct grammar, what I just wrote here.









You guys write better than most people in the US. I'm not kidding!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Heaven forbid that I should put out anyone's fire! No it was just a sudden







: impulse to put a fireman there...

option one! In, of course, the world of the deliberate mistake.

Oh darn. I thought the reading the book thing was ya know, reading THE BOOK thing...


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Anyone else's baby trying to insert their fingers into their mouth while nursing? DD is doing this and it's driving me crazy! When I gently pull them out she gets furious.



Logan does this too. Sometimes he'll stop nursing for a minute to suck on his fingers too.







:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi girls. I can't do my day today in smilies because there are no holdin sleeping babies smilies. Mattie has had a 102 fever all day. I did finally break down and give her a couple doses of tylenol. Not for the fever as much as for the pain she expressed that she was in . I nursed and held her all day. I jsut announced that I would be doing nothing else first thing in the morning and that's what I did. My aunt held her a bit, dh held her a bit. Mostly for me to get a potty break or food. I gave her a couple baths. They helped a little. Her fever reallt hasn't dropped below 101, evenn with tylenol. My dh said that if she was hurting and I could help her, I should give her something. So he ran out and bought some. She was pretty lethargic and sleepy all day. A couple hours ago she started moving around again. Her fever is on the rise again. I can't decide what I wanna do as we prepare for bed. Well, I guess I'll have to come back in a few minutes. She has just filled the diaper I just put on her. Very loudly. SHe always waits for the clean diaper.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Jessica, hope little one is on the mend...

Sandrine- my Polish is going up the spout at the moment and I'm feeling it's hormones...something about having a baby puts me back to the mother tongue...
bonne fetes! It's dd 1s ninth birthday party today. I am a nervous wreck. I've decided to take responsibility for the kids and my er non-fireman dh for the adults. I find balloons do a lot to calm stress !!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

JJoy, hope your little one feels better soon









Oy, toddlers...

Yesterday we went xmas shopping and stopped for lunch around noon. It was a Wendy's, absolutely packed, so we sat smack in the middle of the restaurant since there were no other tables. I managed to nurse DD2 with a minimum of fuss, but I have to use nursing pads and they always wrinkle and get messed up when I try to be discreet.

So DD1 notices me futzing around and shouts "MAMA, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH YOUR BOOB?" (because she is almost three and often has trouble controlling THE VOLUME OF HER VOICE!) DH and I cracked up, which of course prompted DD1 to repeat three more times, and louder for effect...







:

Anyway it was a mixed crowd and no one batted an eye so that much was good!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
"MAMA, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH YOUR BOOB?"









:

You should have told her "Incredibly stretching my nipple, of course."

JJoy (Quag, I like your abbreviation enough to steal it)....It sucks when they are sick, but also nice to know that we can help heal them more quickly and comfort them in a way no one else can while they are sick. I hope she's better soon!

Sarenka, remember to take a deep breath. You have the easy part - the kids! They're easily impressed. Your dh has the hard part entertaining the adults.









Whatever stomach bug I caught that sent me to the potty all night Friday and Saturday morning my ds caught. He slept with me last night, and eventually dd1 came to bed, too. I was sandwiched between three kids, a dog and a cat. I didn't sleep that well. I'm


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh man, for sick kids, Tanya and JJoy. I am thinking of your children and especially that little one, Jessica. Hope she woke up a bit better.

Sarenka, how did the party go?

Quag that is a pretty durn funny story!!!

Thinking about Maria and that low sugar episode she had last week...







: jk honey...thought I'd keep mentioning it...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quagmire, toddlers do keep you honest, don't they?
And, yes, Ethan tries to get his fingers in his mouth while nursing. It's aggravating, but it's nowhere near as painful as his newest nursing behavior. He latches on, then grabs the boob with both hands and pushes away as hard as he can. Incredible stretchable nipple indeed, and half the time he pulls it out of his mouth, which REALLY makes him mad. I have to hold his hands while he nurses, which makes it hard to NAK, which is one reason I can't respond to half the posts I want to around here.








JJoy and Tanya. Jessica, how's the babe this morning?

And happy birthdays all around! Ethan is 4 months today. He's not yet rolling over, though he could if he tried. His two bottom teeth are almost all the way in, and he seems to be working on the next two bottom ones. He has figured out how to reach out and grab things. He loves his sisters, and I'm still completely smitten.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
: newest nursing behavior. He latches on, then grabs the boob with both hands and pushes away as hard as he can.

HERE TOO!!! OOOOH this is aggravating at times.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And, yes, Ethan tries to get his fingers in his mouth while nursing. It's aggravating, but it's nowhere near as painful as his newest nursing behavior. He latches on, then grabs the boob with both hands and pushes away as hard as he can. Incredible stretchable nipple indeed, and half the time he pulls it out of his mouth, which REALLY makes him mad. I have to hold his hands while he nurses, which makes it hard to NAK, which is one reason I can't respond to half the posts I want to around here.

Ow ow ow









We've added a new painful one today... she brings her fist up next to her mouth on my boob and pushes it hard while making a twisting motion. It's hard to explain but I assure you, not at all comfortable. Any attempt to hold her hands results in infuriated screeching









Perhaps it's teeth coming in. Maybe.

A friend of mine has a 5.5 month old who just popped one tooth on the bottom. It looks really funny.... they call her Snaggletooth


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

*Page 2????*










That ain't right. - Chris Rock


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello everyone!!!

Hope all those sick babies get better real soon.

Did i tell ya i can't type either???

DD3 is also trying to put her hand close to her mouth while nursing. I usually have one hand in my hand and then the other is stuck under her as her arm is under her tummy. She can't get me with that hand.

Right now her cute thing, is when i have her standing on me, she tries to take my face and bring her face close to me for a kiss. It's cute but she can keep all her saliva to herself. eww i keep wiping her.







but the kisses are cute. She also take that occasion to chat to me and tell me stuff but it's all with her tongue out. lol It's so funny. Have you tried talking with your tongue out?? can't say much without us not understanding it.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*Sunday afternoon haiku*

Football I hate you
You rob me of my husband
I can't do it all








:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

JJuice, :guhs.

I just got news that a good friend of mine who was due last week just had her baby girl via emergency C.







Reading all the happy excited congrats on her blog is making me







and







and







:. I don't know if she will feel the same as I did, but I know she was planning a midwife-assisted NCB, so I am assuming that she is, at the very least, disappointed. I feel horribly guilty because although for the most part, I'm just heartbroken for her, a very tiny part of me is grateful that I am not alone in my circle of friends anymore.









The weirdest thing about it all is that the evening her babe was born, I told my DH that I had a feeling that she was in labour, that it wasn't going very well, and that it was going to end up as a c/s. I had hoped that it was just a weird feeling, or I was projecting my experience, or something.









I'm just







and







and







.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a question that I am sure someone will have the answer for: How big is too big for the sling? DS is about 17lbs and it's starting to get harder to carry him in it. Is this normal?

Also, tried rice cereal for the first time this morning and as I suspected....he was very disinterested. How long should I stay with the rice cereal before trying oatmeal?

MissJuice: I have a friend who was so tired of her husband watching football nonstop that she made a deal with him.....watch less football and she would agree to dtd more often. Not a tradeoff I would like to make, but it worked for her


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

I just got news that a good friend of mine who was due last week just had her baby girl via emergency C.







Reading all the happy excited congrats on her blog is making me







and







and







:. I don't know if she will feel the same as I did, but I know she was planning a midwife-assisted NCB, so I am assuming that she is, at the very least, disappointed. I feel horribly guilty because although for the most part, I'm just heartbroken for her, a very tiny part of me is grateful that I am not alone in my circle of friends anymore.









The weirdest thing about it all is that the evening her babe was born, I told my DH that I had a feeling that she was in labour, that it wasn't going very well, and that it was going to end up as a c/s. I had hoped that it was just a weird feeling, or I was projecting my experience, or something.









I'm just







and







and







.

Maria ~







to you AND to your friend. Honestly I don't know how you do it. I have been reading all your posts and emails on yahoo group, never knew what to say, but I was there, "listening". I wish there was something I could do to help you heal this pain. I can't even imagine what would such experience do with me. And I will forver be grateful for my beautiful birth experience I had.
I once read a birth story here - I think it was Chiromama's birth story, back in April I think - she ended up having a c-section after failed homebirth, after I think 16 hours of pushing!!! - her story was very very long and I cried and cried reading it. I could totally feel what she felt (in my own way of course). The panic she was in, and every detailed she described. I have been through so much pain in my life (without even having c-section) thanks to doctors and drugs and bad decisions that still effects my every day life, that adding this to it would probably kill me. I know I am not helping right now, but I just wanted to say that I admire you and yuor strenght (all of you who had to go through something like that) and it makes me even more angry to know there are women out there who choose planned s/c because it's "convenient".







:
I really hope and wish for you to heal soon so you can move on and leave it all behind, if it's even possible.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
*Sunday afternoon haiku*

Football I hate you
You rob me of my husband
I can't do it all








:

I am SO GLAd my DH isn't into that! Plus we don't have a cable anyway.







It was the best decision we have ever made.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

JJuice, I think you'd had enough of men for one weekend. Does he want you to rub his feet while he watches football?







:

Maria,







and :guh. I remember panicking when my younger sister was pg and trying natural birth when they started the pitocin talk. All those feelings I had came rushing back and I panicked for her. Her story ended well. She had an epidural during the pit and when the pit was done, the epi wore off and she birthed him naturally. I tell her all the time that she had an augmented and medicated labor and a natural birth.

Tricia, if he's not really interested then he may not be ready. Then again, try bananas and see what he does. My ds refused rice cereal, and I tried all the little samples I had. He cried when I fed him a taste of the one premixed with formula.







Boy have I learned since then.







After that, he never had any rice cereal, and neither did dd1 (and neither will dd2). It's kind of processed anyway. Dd1 didn't start solids until she was able to pick it up and feed herself around 6.5-7 months. So much less stressful to be able to put food in front of her, have her feed herself while _I_ get to eat, too. Too much work, that spoon feeding. I am such a lazy mom.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*Haiku Two*

Oh my god my mom
will take my bro on a trip
Bahamas Christmas








:







:

Things come in threes, can I go to bed now?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*Haiku Two revisited*

Bahama Christmas
For my mom and my brother
"They need to sit still"








:







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Pav & Tanya, thanks. The "funny" thing is, I'm at a point now where I'm feeling much more at peace with my experience. Not happy, and I certainly learned some things about what I would and would not do again, but more or less at peace. I've finished the birth story and am just waiting to get a missing page from my chart on Monday to do the last bit of fact-checking before I call it done.

So it's just strange for me that just as I am moving past this place, someone about whom I care may be entering it. It really lends credence to my mom's mantra: "Everything happens for a reason."

Miss J, :guh. And







. My DH made me laugh the other day with a haiku from threadless.com:

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Also, tried rice cereal for the first time this morning and as I suspected....he was very disinterested. How long should I stay with the rice cereal before trying oatmeal?

Did I miss something? Why do you need to start solids early?


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

tricia-ime, most slings say 35 lbs but i think it depends on your comfort level w/a heavier babe. we still carry 25 # ds1 but only in a MT or our patapum cuz it's just not comfortable in any other style.

also: my favorite Haiku is from that 70s show-Hyde to Jackie (before they were ever a couple).

"I look at you,
i vomit.
die away from me."

hi to all-gotta go, crying babe...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Jessica - sorry both about your dh and the trip! Ugh. My dh has almost no interest in sports. The only thing he gets into is the Red Sox and that's because *I'm* the fanatic!!

Maria - I'm sorry for your friend. You will be a good resource for her in the coming days...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a question that I am sure someone will have the answer for: How big is too big for the sling? DS is about 17lbs and it's starting to get harder to carry him in it. Is this normal?

Also, tried rice cereal for the first time this morning and as I suspected....he was very disinterested. How long should I stay with the rice cereal before trying oatmeal?

Not sure about the sling - I found it incredibly uncomfortable when ds was only 10 pounds!

As for food, you do not have to start with rice cereal. You could start with oatmeal or regular food. Is your little one showing all the signs already? I can't believe that era is coming up for many of us already. It was weird seeing that Juice's babe just turned 4 months and mine is already 5 months. I'm going to have to do SOME solids, probably one serving around the 6 months time period just to shut the dcp up. We're having some issues there.







: She takes great care of him but I'm not liking her attitude toward his current feeding schedule. She is way too used to formula babies. Sigh.














I just hate the whole daycare thing. Sigh.

Quag - LOL!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My poor, sweet, darling.
Christmas decor fell crashing
On her little head.

Twas awful. She shrieked.
Snuggled, iced, held so very tight.
Thank God she's alright.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good feelings. Mattie is better today. She is still running about 99, but that works for me. Yesterday was only hard because she was so not herself and was visibly hurting. And then I had to have the tylenol debate with myself. I wish I was in a place where I could just totally trust her body and the fever to do what's needed, but when I saw she was hurting and so lethargic it was too hard not to give her something. I opted not to medicate her before bed as her fever was not that high and she was not wimpering and seemed okay. She woke up okay this morning and is back to her normal happy self.
We didn't introduce cereals at first. We started with avocado and then banana and then apples and pears, then sweet potatoes and carrots, etc. I only gave Emma oatmeal cereal. And only because she wouldn't take a bottle and my mom had to watch her while I did some community service so she had to give her something that made her not miss the milk. In comes the oatmeal. She still loves baby oatmeal. We won't give it to Mattie till she's much bigger. Our ND/chiro told us that babies don't process grains well. I get a hard time from my family for not starting solids earlier than 6 months. Mattie is 5 months yesterday! I'm not looking forward to the 6 month mark. She hasn't gotten her teeth yet. I won't start food till she has one. Emma got hers at 4 months. They don't have the enzymes in their saliva to break the food down till they have teeth.
I have to go. Dh just finished cooking dinner.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Thanks for all the good feelings. Mattie is better today. She is still running about 99, but that works for me. Yesterday was only hard because she was so not herself and was visibly hurting. And then I had to have the tylenol debate with myself. I wish I was in a place where I could just totally trust her body and the fever to do what's needed, but when I saw she was hurting and so lethargic it was too hard not to give her something. I opted not to medicate her before bed as her fever was not that high and she was not wimpering and seemed okay. She woke up okay this morning and is back to her normal happy self.
We didn't introduce cereals at first. We started with avocado and then banana and then apples and pears, then sweet potatoes and carrots, etc. I only gave Emma oatmeal cereal. And only because she wouldn't take a bottle and my mom had to watch her while I did some community service so she had to give her something that made her not miss the milk. In comes the oatmeal. She still loves baby oatmeal. We won't give it to Mattie till she's much bigger. Our ND/chiro told us that babies don't process grains well. I get a hard time from my family for not starting solids earlier than 6 months. Mattie is 5 months yesterday! I'm not looking forward to the 6 month mark. She hasn't gotten her teeth yet. I won't start food till she has one. Emma got hers at 4 months. They don't have the enzymes in their saliva to break the food down till they have teeth.
I have to go. Dh just finished cooking dinner.

I am glad Mattie is doing better. It's always very good to have Belladonna 6 or 30C at home for situations like that. It really helps to get the fever down. It's an amazing remedy! It "fastforwards" the illness to the next stage.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dd1 didn't start solids until she was able to pick it up and feed herself around 6.5-7 months. So much less stressful to be able to put food in front of her, have her feed herself while _I_ get to eat, too. Too much work, that spoon feeding. I am such a lazy mom.









That's what we are doing this time as well. We fed DS1 WAY too soon (at 4 months














. I think it's the fact that it's a first baby and everything new is really exciting (for the parents). I was reading his signs worng, I thought he was ready for food, but he was just showing his excitment for new things, not for food. No I can see it with DS2 that it had nothing to do with being eager for food.









Somebody posted a great article about starting solids when they learn to pick it up themselves but of course I can't find it now. I will keep searching.....


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pav, what do you know about arnica (I don't know if it's herbal or homeopathic)? I've always heard it was good for pain relief instead of tylenol/motrin. With our head injury 30 minutes ago, I wished I had some, but I ended up giving her motrin. I would have much rather used something else. But as it is, she came very close to needing stitches.









Also, for belladonna, how do you know when to use the 6c or 30c?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Pav, what do you know about arnica (I don't know if it's herbal or homeopathic)? I've always heard it was good for pain relief instead of tylenol/motrin. With our head injury 30 minutes ago, I wished I had some, but I ended up giving her motrin. I would have much rather used something else. But as it is, she came very close to needing stitches.









Also, for belladonna, how do you know when to use the 6c or 30c?

I'm taking an Intro to Homeopathy course...from the book: Arnica is the number one remedy for bruising. It speeds up healing and controls bleeding both internally and externally, thus preventing bruising from occurring. It is best given before the skin begins to discolor - if it is given soon enough, even if there is already some swelling, the bruise will not materialize. Given after the bruise has formed, Arnica will speed the healing and quickly reduce any swelling...essential ingredient of your first aid kit....

It is an herb that is also made into a homeopathic remedy so maybe you can get it both ways?

I don't know too much about dosing yet - but the teach mentioned 30C is standard for a first-aid kit. The higher the number, the more powerful it will be (but interestingly, the less it contains of the original substance!)...Pav - what can you teach us?

Tanya - Hope dd is okay!

Pav - I have that article saved at work so if I remember, I can post it tomorrow. It is from msnbc.

JJoy - Glad Mattie is better!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Pav, what do you know about arnica (I don't know if it's herbal or homeopathic)? I've always heard it was good for pain relief instead of tylenol/motrin. With our head injury 30 minutes ago, I wished I had some, but I ended up giving her motrin. I would have much rather used something else. But as it is, she came very close to needing stitches.









Also, for belladonna, how do you know when to use the 6c or 30c?

yes, Arnica is great for pain, but for that kind of pain you described, not for fever. It's for a physical injury, or muscle strain, brusis and such. I always make sure we have some Traumeel cream at home for such occasions. DS once run into a weight when DH was working out ..ouch...it hit him right between his eyes - he literally had a hole in there in the shape of the metal weight but it was not cut. Withing minutes it was really swollen, so we put that cream on it and he never had a bruise there. I was really impressed. The thing about homeopathy is to use it as soon as you can to get the best results. Not wait around for it to get better and then if it does not get better use it. Even though it will still help.
I've had great results with Belladonna in past. But it could be the fact that it was DS1's constitutional remedy as I learned recently.
When it comes to numbers - dilutions, the lower the number the more frequently you have to give it. 30C usually requires once a day, lower numbers 3-5times a day. 200C and higher (usually prescribe only by homeopath anyway) are usually given once a week/month or even less frequently. Low numbers are for physical symptoms and acute cases, high numbers are for life long/chronic diseases and for mental issues.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Cori - we cross posted.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Pav - I have that article saved at work so if I remember, I can post it tomorrow. It is from msnbc.


Please do, I will finally add it to my favorites.

By the way - we are going to a pediatrician tomorroe with DS2. His eye is really bad. Remember how i posted about his sty? So it's still there, getting worse, warm compresses making it much worse so we stopped those. giving him homeopathics but not much results. there's too many remedies to pick from for this one and obviouslly i am not giving the right one. we ordered a combination remedy called Sty-freeee, but have not gotten it yet







: if we get it tomorrow i will give it one more day to improove. if not he's going to a doctor. his eye is really swollen, and pussy and red, i do not like it at all. it's not worth it.

since i am at it - what are your thoughts on antibiotics given in the eyes? I assume (and hope) it's not gonna do so much damage like given orally, but I am not naive to think that it will not get into his system at all.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a question that I am sure someone will have the answer for: How big is too big for the sling? DS is about 17lbs and it's starting to get harder to carry him in it. Is this normal?

Also, tried rice cereal for the first time this morning and as I suspected....he was very disinterested. How long should I stay with the rice cereal before trying oatmeal?


I don't know about the weight but for dd3 i never used my sling as my friend had it. I do like it for kanga position.

It was sooooo hard to start solids with both girls that i'm not even trying with dd3. Nope, not giving her any purees until she is able to do finger food.

I also started with pears and then apples and then sweet potatoes. My girls never like rice cereals. When they were able to pick up food by their fingers, i started to give them Cherrios or Nutrios.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Tricia, if he's not really interested then he may not be ready. Then again, try bananas and see what he does. My ds refused rice cereal, and I tried all the little samples I had. He cried when I fed him a taste of the one premixed with formula.







Boy have I learned since then.







After that, he never had any rice cereal, and neither did dd1 (and neither will dd2). It's kind of processed anyway. Dd1 didn't start solids until she was able to pick it up and feed herself around 6.5-7 months. So much less stressful to be able to put food in front of her, have her feed herself while _I_ get to eat, too. Too much work, that spoon feeding. I am such a lazy mom.

















: If you're lazy then i am too.







I'm not doing purees either too much work.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
As for food, you do not have to start with rice cereal. You could start with oatmeal or regular food. Is your little one showing all the signs already? I can't believe that era is coming up for many of us already. It was weird seeing that Juice's babe just turned 4 months and mine is already 5 months. I'm going to have to do SOME solids, probably one serving around the 6 months time period just to shut the dcp up. We're having some issues there.







: She takes great care of him but I'm not liking her attitude toward his current feeding schedule. She is way too used to formula babies. Sigh.














I just hate the whole daycare thing. Sigh.


if you were closer i would babysit for you and i wouldn't care if he was on the bottle only until he was a yr.








or :guh


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Pav~ Have you tried just plain breastmilk?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for all that info, Cori and Pavlina! I know so little about it all. Seems like I remember seeing someone talk about arnica as a pain reliever when dc were sick and had a fever. Something about wanting to treat their discomfort while letting the body do it's job. Anyway, the only reason I haven't tried much of the homeopathic remedies is because I know so little about them.

Dd is fine. She has two small puncture gashes, and they bled so no tetanus worries. She's awfully cranky now, as I'm sure she's uncomfortable. We had a stocking hanger on the mantle and I hung stockings on it and when I turned my back she had pulled it down on herself. It was a really heavy stocking holder, too.

Cori, one thing about your dcp that bugs me is it seems like she's forgotten that you have HIRED her to care for your child. But, being nonconfrontational myself, I would get a note from the pedi saying no solids for medical reasons. Most pedi's would help you out with that.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Pav~ Have you tried just plain breastmilk?

I did. And i still do. makes no difference. he's had it for over 2 months now! so i don't wanna wait any longer. it's clearly getting worse.

Found the link I was looking for: Guidelines for implementing a baby-led approach to the introduction of solid foods


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We were...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

four...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

replies...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

away from DDC June thread.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Not anymore!!!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
since i am at it - what are your thoughts on antibiotics given in the eyes? I assume (and hope) it's not gonna do so much damage like given orally, but I am not naive to think that it will not get into his system at all.

I've used the eye drops for pink eye with ds1 several times once I stopped breastfeeding. I don't know of any alternatives (yet). They never bothered him and he was fine - though getting them in got harder and harder as he got older. He did not like that at all...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
if you were closer i would babysit for you and i wouldn't care if he was on the bottle only until he was a yr.








or :guh

So when are you moving to CT?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cori, one thing about your dcp that bugs me is it seems like she's forgotten that you have HIRED her to care for your child. But, being nonconfrontational myself, I would get a note from the pedi saying no solids for medical reasons. Most pedi's would help you out with that.

I know, I know. I'm totally nonconfrontational. The good thing is that with his gas issues I told her the ped said not to introduce solids anytime soon and she was okay with that. I like her in all other ways though so it is tough. I don't want her to hate me or ds! She is asking for more in the bottles again. I kind of wonder if it is because with a formula baby you'd totally expect them to have more than 5 oz in a bottle by now. She can't comprehend that he wants to eat every 2 hours. She has been doing daycare for 15 years and he is the first baby to need to eat so often - she rarely gets a bf baby. To be honest, with these bottles he is getting, I expected him to go longer too. I also secretly hoped it would help him sleep better at night. I'm hoping giving at least one meal of solids might prevent increasing the bottles. I'm still waiting until at least 6 months and even then I won't do it until it becomes an issue. Just wait until I start bringing over my organic food when she already provides regular food. I'm going to drive her







:
















Tomorrow will be a good test. DH will be home with him all day. We'll see if it seems like he needs more.

Nathan has been a barnacle today. Eating non-stop almost hourly. He was eating hourly last night too, sometimes more frequently. I hope this is just a growth spurt!!! I'm sooooooo ready for a 3 hour stretch. Anytime now please!!!

I weighed him today holding him - I think he is about 18.5 pounds or so. He's about 26.5 - 27 inches.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I did. And i still do. makes no difference. he's had it for over 2 months now! so i don't wanna wait any longer. it's clearly getting worse.

Found the link I was looking for: Guidelines for implementing a baby-led approach to the introduction of solid foods

Sorry to hear that. I hope it's nothing.

Thanks for the link, Going to go read it.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
So when are you moving to CT?

Any good jobs for HS History teachers???


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Found the link I was looking for: Guidelines for implementing a baby-led approach to the introduction of solid foods

Oh that is different than the one I was thinking about. That was interesting. I don't know if I can get past giving a baby a hunk of food or meat and not cutting it up. I understand what they are saying but I don't know if I could convince myself to do it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Not anymore!!!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Any good jobs for HS History teachers???

I don't know! My town has a very good school system though - our high school just won some kind of education award....


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I don't know! My town has a very good school system though - our high school just won some kind of education award....









Cool!

I think before i move anywhere, that dh needs a job.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Cool!

I think before i move anywhere, that dh needs a job.









Sheesh you're just too logical.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Have any of you ever attended a "Big Yellow Box by Crayola" party? They are one of those catalog/home party type things. They basically sell "crafts in a box" to encourage family time. I'm toying with the idea of becoming a consultant...anything for extra cash...would love to hear opinions...

Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

holly cow!!














I'm glad she's ok. I don't know if I'd ever be able to drive after a car accident!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

OH! Guess what I just realized? My subscription to Working Mother expired!! Now I don't know if I was published or not!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaahhhh! I might have to buy the Nov issue on backorder. I can't believe they haven't sent me all kinds of renewal notices...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!









: So glad she's alright!

Pavlina, I hope his eye heals quickly. I agree, the abx would likely be in his system a bit, but I think you may avoid the major alterations in gut flora with eye drops. Thanks for that link, too. I saw that ages ago when dd1 was starting solids, but I lost it. I'm so glad to have it bookmarked again!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
*Sunday afternoon haiku*

Football I hate you
You rob me of my husband
I can't do it all








:


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a question that I am sure someone will have the answer for: How big is too big for the sling? DS is about 17lbs and it's starting to get harder to carry him in it. Is this normal?

Also, tried rice cereal for the first time this morning and as I suspected....he was very disinterested. How long should I stay with the rice cereal before trying oatmeal?

Re: slings - how do you carry him? I turned Rachel around to face front and it's made all the difference in the world. She was straining so hard to see around her that she'd fall sideways while facing me







That position was starting to put a lot of strain on one side since I'd have to lean to keep her upright. Now, facing forward, she is froggied comfortably with her head resting between my boobs. She can fall asleep that way, but if she gets overstimulated I can still turn her around to face me.

Re: solids - I skipped all the cereals with DD1 - they tend to constipate because of all the iron and - take my opinion FWIW - I don't think they have a whole lot of nutritional value. We started on sweet potatoes - I baked them, slipped the skins off and blended them with breastmilk. Yummy! Then we did pears and after that apples. I think we did a combo next: chicken rice and green beans. I made everything myself. It's really really easy, and sort of fun







: I steamed fruits and veggies, pureed them with a little water, and stuck it all in ice cube trays. Then once they froze I put them in bags or tupperware and sent them to school with her a couple at a time.

I want to say we started a couple of days before she turned 6 months. I agree with Pav - everything is so exciting with the first that I think we got sucked into trying stuff quickly. More on that later...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Pav & Tanya, thanks. The "funny" thing is, I'm at a point now where I'm feeling much more at peace with my experience. Not happy, and I certainly learned some things about what I would and would not do again, but more or less at peace. I've finished the birth story and am just waiting to get a missing page from my chart on Monday to do the last bit of fact-checking before I call it done.

So it's just strange for me that just as I am moving past this place, someone about whom I care may be entering it. It really lends credence to my mom's mantra: "Everything happens for a reason."

Maria, I just want to say that you are awesome







This friend is really lucky to have you. And I'm glad that you are in a good place









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm going to have to do SOME solids, probably one serving around the 6 months time period just to shut the dcp up. We're having some issues there.







: She takes great care of him but I'm not liking her attitude toward his current feeding schedule. She is way too used to formula babies. Sigh.














I just hate the whole daycare thing.

So many dcps have no experience with bf babies. It's crazy. I can see now why people are so surprised that my baby is EBF when I work 4x a week though...

I am actually torn on the solids as well. I think DD1 was borderline - we really took it easy with the introduction of solids though I think in retrospect she could have waited a few weeks or even more than a month. At her 9 month visit her ped told me "we really like to see them eating three meals a day by now."







: At the time she was getting two "cubes" per day, mainly at school. On weekends I never bothered.

So. Given the bottle situation, Rachel is averaging 4 oz a day when she's away from me. I do worry about her calories. She has plenty of wet and poop diapers, and she is growing like a weed. She hasn't done her WBV yet because we are switching peds, but I measured her at home and she was nearly 26 inches long. She's growing out of 6-9 mos clothes. But I still worry and would like to add more to her diet. Not NOW of course... she is 2 weeks away from being 5 months and only sits up for 5-10 seconds at a time. But I am inclined to start sooner rather than later because I hate the fact that she's going 9 hours with only 4 oz of milk. She is definitely more aware of food than DD1 was... she watches the fork travel back and forth between my mouth and the plate when I eat









Anyway I hate that the fact that DD is in daycare influences this decision







: We will try straw cups once she can sit up unsupported. That may help.

Sorry to get so far off course! Good luck with the dcp Cori. You are The Mama. You make the decisions!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG! Glad she's ok!

Interesting stuff on the homeopathy! I am in the processing re-reading the Nutrition and Immunology sticky in the Vaccinations forum because there is SO MUCH GOOD STUFF in there. When I think about how reliant this society has become on the pharmaceutical industry it makes me all the more determined to get my diet in balance. Herbal remedies are definitely a part of that. I'm trying to avoid even Tylenol for myself... I've been so quick in the past to take it for every little ailment. Anyway, Belladonna seems to have a ton of uses! Isn't that the stuff in Similasan?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Similasan has lots of diferent products and each of them has different homeopathic remedies in them based on the symptoms. Some of them do have Belladonna in them as well.
That made me look up their website (similasanusa.com) and they have a new product called Sty eye relief - I might give it a try if I can find it locally. I hope I will get the oehter remedy I ordered on-line tomorrow.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Sheesh you're just too logical.









I don't think we can survive on just my salary.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad that she is ok.

Pav, you just do it. My mom had an accident about 10yrs ago and since then she drives but she gets nervous. It depends on the condition of the road and how tired she is. Mostly she like to drive than be driven.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

My ils left us a x-mas present. A cheque. It's going to help with our debt. It's like they kinda knew but dh doesn't want to let them know that we are having a hard time. I think of spending it a bit on sleighs for the girls. I know that they will love that.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Question: Does Anyone Want To Do A X-mas Card Swap???

I'll Could Do The Addy List.

Let Me Know.

p.s. I type that all in capital and that's the results??







:
p.s.s. Deadline is FRIDAY. Leave us less than 3 wks to send our card.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hm. Cards? mmmm...nice idea. Gifts? Now we're talkin.







:

I don't do cards, although I love to make them.

Juice: I







haikus. I especially







your haiku. I just love the economy of words to express, eloquently and simply, a thought or feeling.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

ps Sandrine, am I correct in my understanding that your Canadian husband teaches U.S. history?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sandrine ~ So nice of your IL's to help you out. My mom helped us a bit when she was here after the baby. She stocked us up on things like garbage bags and soap. Amazing how help comes just when you need it.









I don't mind a card swap. I've never done one before. Maybe it will be motivation enough for me to actually send cards to my other friends and family.







I'm the worlds best procrastinator.

Will someone please tell my babe that if she doesn't sleep then I can't sew? We must be on a growth spurt or something, because all I've kicked out is JJoys cloth wipes bag (which is just so darn cute I may have to make one for myself to make that official move to all cloth wipes). I'll have to do the pail liner next. It's easy and doesn't have the extra pretty fabric. Just a reusable garbage bag, pretty much!

I feel so bad.







: Baby was passed out cold, so I laid her on the couch and ran off to get a shower and hopefully sew some more. I didn't take a long shower, but it wasn't rushed either. When I turned the water off, I heard her crying across the house. Dh was outside fiddling with something in his car. She had such big tears and a freaked out look of "I thought you'd never come" when I picked her up.







: I wish I'd have laid her in the bed.

I have one more question at the end of my long winded post. Dd1 went to sleep really quickly tonight, but it was at least a couple hours after the head injury. Should I wake her up in a few hours just to be safe?
The bleeding did stop, but I gave her a bath and washed the wounds and they were leaking a bit. I think I just washed the scab off as it was still pretty fresh at bathtime.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

*-Did anybody here wait until after they were married to dtd?*

Nope. We also got married after I was pregnant. And because we wanted to be able to live together in the same country!

*-How many people wake to an alarm clock (an actual one, not your baby) every day?*

Panda will sleep until noon if I keep giving her the boob. I can't sleep that long though! So around ten I usually hide the boob and she will gradually wake up looking for it. Once she is awake I will feed her and then we are good to go.

*-Is everyone here actually married, or just together in the Biblical Sense?*

We are really married.

*-Did you get your hair cut short (from being long) at some point after you had this, or any other, baby?*

I have had a mohawk for a few years, but grew it out while I was pregnant. A few weeks after she was born I cut it back to a short mohawk. I stopped dyeing it when I got pregnant though and now it is my natural color for the first time since I was 17!

ALSO...my brother went into rehab which is good. I have a five day break before my next show also good.

I got a 2nd degree burn from a hot water bottle a few nights ago. The big blister on my leg popped last night at the show! It is soooo gross!!! Does anyone have burn wound advice?!

Gotta go. Sad girl waking up.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

wow you gals have been chatting away and I've been missing all the fun.









I'm flying solo with three kids right now, (my partner isn't home until late tonight) so perhaps this ain't the best time.......... I've got to get them into bed.

Have loved reading everyone's posts - I'm up to page 4!! I'll keep chugging away.

All ok here! Life is pretty hectic with three. But we're ok!
I don't know if this link works but here's (hopefully) me and my baby, if it doesn't work can someone give me some advice









oh yeah and my routine during the day, right round like a blue as**ed fly all day meeting everyone's needs except my own, ahh sweet housewife heaven









ok that is hysterical - my link has come up with something totally bizarre - I'll try again
http://www.dropshots.com/witt


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
ALSO...my brother went into rehab which is good. I have a five day break before my next show also good.

I got a 2nd degree burn from a hot water bottle a few nights ago. The big blister on my leg popped last night at the show! It is soooo gross!!! Does anyone have burn wound advice?!

That's wonderful news about your brother, and your break. I think Vit E is good for burns? Really not sure. Hope you heal quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Thanks for all the good feelings. Mattie is better today.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Dh's mother was in a car accident today! She cut out in front of an 18-wheeler (totally her fault)!!! She was t-boned - he slammed right into her door. Because of side airbags, she walked out with just a scratch on her forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car is totaled. She would have died without the airbags. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness. How wonderful that she is OK. :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Anyway I hate that the fact that DD is in daycare influences this decision







:

:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
My ils left us a x-mas present. A cheque. It's going to help with our debt. It's like they kinda knew but dh doesn't want to let them know that we are having a hard time. I think of spending it a bit on sleighs for the girls. I know that they will love that.

That's awesome!!

We got some unexpected money recently -- enough so that we were able to replace our rustbucket of a car with something with airbags, tires with treads, and a relative degree of certainty that the brakes will work. We had actually been talking about going car-free again or joining AutoShare except that DH only got his license recently so that would mean I would have to do ALL the driving for the next three years.







: Anyway, I'm just







: to have a safe, reliable car for the first time in my life!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Question: Does Anyone Want To Do A X-mas Card Swap???

I'll Could Do The Addy List.

Let Me Know.

p.s. I type that all in capital and that's the results??







:
p.s.s. Deadline is FRIDAY. Leave us less than 3 wks to send our card.









I would be in for that. So we just PM you our address by Friday, you'll put them all together, and send us the list?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

First, an update, we've got a fever back, but nothing else. A bath brought down a couple degrees and she is n ow sleeping in my lap.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Girls, I'm so freaking out. Tonight, when going to bed, dh found a letter on our dresser. I'm not sure where it came from. I think it's been there a while but I hadn't read it. I must have opened it and somebody needed me so I never got back to reading it. Here's the long story and then I'll get back to the letter.

Back in May, we got a letter that my dh won an int ernet co ntest of some sort. He gets on and plays poker a good bit. It was like $4 5, 0 0 0. So we're like whatever, it's probably a scam. Well, dh calls the 800 number on the letter to cla im his pr ize and they say the tax es have to be p ai d out of the wi nnings and they'll send us a che ck for the ta xes. When we send in the t ax es they'll se nd us the rest of our mo ney. They gave him the option to have it mailed or to get it instan tly de posi ted into our che cking ac co unt if he gave them all our info. So he opts for mail, obviously. And we figure we'll never see anything. So July 1st, we get a che ck in the mail for $2 1 8 0. Couldn't have come at a better time. I was in labor and our bills were behind. So dh takes it to our ba nk and asks the ca shie r if it's re al. She says it is and that it's a c ashi er's ch e ck. So we cash it. And we decide to keep it and pass on the remaining $40 some odd t housa nd. Then a few weeks later, our ac cou nt is $2 2 0 0 ove rdra wn. We contacted the b an k, they said the ch eck was c oun ter fe it and we owe them the money. Well, we've used it all. To pay bills, so it's not like we can return stuff. They have this l oa n thing they do to help when your acc ount is ov erdra wn. So I app ly for that. They say they can't give it to us because it's over 10 0 0 . SO my dh was dealing with the vi ce pr esid ent of the b an ks in this area to figure out how to fix the problem. For the next 3 or 4 weeks, we tried to resolve this and every penny of dh's checks were getting taken by the bank. So dh stopped his dir ect dep os it at work. We were trying to pa y a little to the bank here and there. But we were so far behind that we stopped for a little while. We figured it would go on our cr edit and we'd pa y it back when we could. The last time we picked up our mail from our old apartment was a few weeks ago. And I haven't gone through all of it. But dh finds this letter on the dresser. It says that if we do not pay the full balance by OC TO BER 5th, cri mi nal cha rges will be fi le d and we'll be included. So I'm freaking out. Because that de adli ne was 2 months ago and we didn't even know about it. I don't know what we are going to do. But I am not going to j a il and lo sing my k ids over this. So any of you Cana da or Me xi co moms wanna ha rb or a fu gi ti ve ? At this moment, I'm partially kidding about that. I'm gonna call a l awy er in the morning and I guess take it from there. Oh, I can't believe this. Why do these things keep happening to us? We're good, honest, hard-working people, trying to do the right thing? Hugh, I just wanna take my ki ds and ru n a wa y.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok, so I typed out a big long post and when I hit the send button, the server was too busy...now it's gone







:
So...I'll try to remember what all I typed. Um, solids...yeah, I don't like them. They change the poops and then they are not the easy cloth diaper poops







I started Emma and Seth both at 6 months on solids. Em really didn't mind them, but she didn't need them either. She loved applesauce and sweet potatoes (all mommy made) but not really rice cereal. Seth was a totally different story. Everything constipated him, and I mean everything! So, we started at 6 months but he didn't really start eating solids until about 8 months. Ironically it was right after he got his first teeth. I didn't know about the saliva enzymes not being able to break down solids until they have teeth. That is so interesting!! With Amelia..we'll wait. I really don't forsee me giving her solids until she is 8 months or so. I'm pretty lazy and would rather just have her nurse and fall asleep so I can







: heehee!

Christmas card swap? Eh. I'd rather do an actual gift exchange..but since I wouldn't be able to afford the postage on either, I'll have to pass this year. You all do it though and have fun









Kimya - I still want one of your cd's, do you have any left? Sorry about your burn, that bites! I don't know what to do for it...WAIT! Yes, I do!! Last winter Seth got 2nd degree burns on both of his hands (touched my folks gas fireplace). They told us to put this antibiotic cream on it and keep them wrapped in gauze. So, I'd keep it clean and dry and put some guaze on it. You also want whatever blisters you have to stay as long as possible. They help to protect the burn.









Maria -







:guh

Juice - your haiku made me laugh. That is how it was when we had cable...I love not having cable sometimes. But, I also miss the Food Network!









Cori -







sounds like you're in a rough spot with your dcp. I am sorry. If I lived there I'd watch your little one in a heartbeat! I am also glad that your mil is ok. That is so scary! Thank heavens for airbags huh?

Sandrine - I am so glad that you all were able to get some help. I know how much even a little means.









Ok...now for my big story. Today we went to church. Church is 3 hours and Seth goes to nursery for the first 2. After the first meeting, I was really having a hard time







missing Emma, so I found dh and said that I needed to go home. He took me and Amelia to the car and as we were driving away (we live 2 blocks from our church) I thought that we better get Seth too. I didn't want dh to really have to go back after we got home. So, he went in to get Seth. He went to the nursery room and no one was there, so he went into the room where the kids have singing time. Seth wasn't in there either. So, he looked some more and found him in the chapel up on the stand (luckily there were no sermons going on right then). No one knew he was missing, no one knew where he was!!!!







Jeremy got him and brought him out the the car and we went home. He didn't tell me until dinner (about 5 hours later) because I just wasn't ready to hear that yet. I was FURIOUS when I heard this. There are 20 kids in the nursery, but 5 leaders!! You mean to tell me that between 5 leaders, they can't each take care of 4? Then, I found out later tonight that another kiddo took off with Seth!!!! So, they really lost 2 kids! I called and talked to one of the leaders tonight who was SO apologetic. I will now be going down and personally holding my child's hand when he goes to singing time. This is so irksome. Seriously, he could have gotten outside and been hit by a car. My other thought is this...did no one think that it was odd that this little 2 year old was just wandering around the church by himself???







:

That was my day. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh my gosh Juice!! i am so sorry!!! Please let us know what the lawyer says. That just doesn't sound right. You're doing everything you can, the bank should understand that. You also asked if it was real, how can they tell you yes, cash it, then come back later saying it was counterfiet??? I am so sorry.
I hope Mattie gets feeling better quickly. That is all you need, to have a sick baby on top of everything else.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the hugs. i'm so scared. i can't stop crying. I can't be away from my girls for more than a few hours. I'm so sorry about what happened at church. Dh and I take turns checking on Emma every 10 minutes or so. People think we're crazy. I've been thinking of you a lot lately with your Emma's b-day coming. I pray for you too.







back to you.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

JessicaJoy -







- no one's going to take your kids away. Just take it one breath at a time and leave it for the moment until you talk to a lawyer. The bank told you it was real. Their problem when it turned out not to be. You'll be OK.

As far as the party was concerned -

peaceful party
mother in law -
too many cakes!

The ILs just drew up and brought in loads and loads and loads of unasked for food, and piled it all on my nice simple table - concept, one big pot of chili, one b'day cake, one other cake, fruit. In it all came - salads, sandwiches, cakes, litres of Coke...(banned in our house) like dd's wedding had come a little early. FIL saying 'what do I do with it? What do I do with it?' MIL having already grabbed baby 'I'm holding the baby!' Me - er - take it all home again??? Nope, wrong answer, er - her nappy needs changing! Grab babe, retain some semblance of control. ILs then steadfastly refuse to eat or drink anything I offer. For them, normal behaviour.
For dd it was a success apart from when dh first brought the cake in with the lights still on, then actually started to cut it, thereby invalidating dd's wish, so she thought. She went screaming off into the bathroom. people following her yelling about causing shame and kids in Africa without b'day cake.








anyway she got over it after me chucking the helpful ones out and a moment of empathy - and everything else went well, party games etc, particularly apple bobbing (well, why not?!)








witt, lovely pics - I was just thinking before you posted I know there are some people here not covered by all this dh and marriage talk!

maria - great news about the car.

general guhs to all - oh and tanya - sounds horrendous - felled by a christmas deccie







: kisses to liitle ones head - gotta go


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Jessica,







. I don't know if it is the same in the US, but here in Canada, you can work out a payment schedule. They just want the money back, even if it takes a little while and perhaps some lawyering. The letters about criminal proceedings, etc. are, in all likelihood, just to scare you into resuming payments. Creditors don't like it when you stop payment suddenly without telling them why. They don't want to see you kids taken away or jail time or anything like that that would make it harder for them to recoup their money.







You will get through this.

I once had a mortgage payment bounce because there was a clerical error with my grad student funding. I wasn't paid for two months, and because it was all set up with direct deposit and withdrawal, I didn't even notice. It sucked to get it all sorted out, but we did.

Kim,














and :guh. And that's HORRIBLE about what happened at the church with Seth.

witt,







Nice to see you! I hope you are enjoying the summer. Gorgeous pics.

Tanya, sorry about the injury, but







about the haiku.

Cori, :guh and







: about the daycare.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
DS is about 17lbs and it's starting to get harder to carry him in it. Is this normal?

I think so! I'm sorry to be a broken record, but after about one week of practice getting a baby onto the back is pretty easy and SO much more comfortable. I like the sling for quick in and out and putting him to sleep in public, but around the house, back carries in the mei tai or ergo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
*Sunday afternoon haiku*

Football I hate you
You rob me of my husband
I can't do it all








:









What drives me nuts is that I DO want to watch a little football, just my one main team, but I can't ever get that much time in the afternoon without a bazillion interruptions and people needing their needs met every second. Sheesh.









Juice, do you have a DVR? Football games are an hour shorter when you skip commercials, halftime and a lot of the blah blah between plays. I don't know i fyour dh would go for that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Question: Does Anyone Want To Do A X-mas Card Swap???









I'd do gift or card. I like the idea of cards because I'm lousy at getting to the post office, but I'll do whatever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juice: I







haikus. I especially







your haiku. I just love the economy of words to express, eloquently and simply, a thought or feeling.


Me too - that series of haiku posts had me rolling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Will someone please tell my babe that if she doesn't sleep then I can't sew?

I feel so bad.







: Baby was passed out cold, so I laid her on the couch and ran off to get a shower and hopefully sew some more. I didn't take a long shower, but it wasn't rushed either. When I turned the water off, I heard her crying across the house. Dh was outside fiddling with something in his car. She had such big tears and a freaked out look of "I thought you'd never come" when I picked her up.







: I wish I'd have laid her in the bed.


Oh Tanya, hugs, I know how awful that feels. A couple weeks ago I forgot to check that the monitor was on, and by the time I realized he was in there crying he was a mess.







:







:







:

If you manage to convince your baby you need to sew, will you send mine an email explaining my need to knit?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 

I got a 2nd degree burn from a hot water bottle a few nights ago. The big blister on my leg popped last night at the show! It is soooo gross!!! Does anyone have burn wound advice?!

I'm pretty sure lanolin is the way to go - lansinoh or generic (much cheaper, btw)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

ok that is hysterical - my link has come up with something totally bizarre - I'll try again
http://www.dropshots.com/witt

beautiful family, witt

joyofbirth, the money thing will work out. I hate that panicky feeling of having the financial rug pulled out, though. Scary.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hi to everyone-can't stay and chat but wanted to say







to witt-cute pics too-i was afraid we scared you away with all the







talk last month!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi witt!! Great to see you - beautiful family.

JessicaJoy, I am so sorry you were scammed. That is awful. Take a bunch of deep, deep breaths. Nobody's going to take your kids. It will work out. If it were me, I'd march to the bank with the letter and confront the problem head-on. They're more likely to work with you if they see you're making the effort.

Tanya, how's your girl today?

Kim,







and I'd be livid about the church thing. Apologies are nice, but sadly ineffective here.

I would do a card thing. I couldn't do a gift thing. I'd love to, but I already don't know when and how I'm managing gifts for my family.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
ps Sandrine, am I correct in my understanding that your Canadian husband teaches U.S. history?

He teaches mostly cdn and U.S. history and law/geography/politics.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We got some unexpected money recently -- enough so that we were able to replace our rustbucket of a car with something with airbags, tires with treads, and a relative degree of certainty that the brakes will work. We had actually been talking about going car-free again or joining AutoShare except that DH only got his license recently so that would mean I would have to do ALL the driving for the next three years.







: Anyway, I'm just







: to have a safe, reliable car for the first time in my life!

That's great. I'm sure your hubby is glad to be able to drive too.

Quote:

I would be in for that. So we just PM you our address by Friday, you'll put them all together, and send us the list?
Yup, that's how i thought we could do it.

I also thought that we could just send one card to one person instead of 20 cards to everyone, to save everyone $ and this way ppl who don't have alot can also participate.









So, a recap: CARD SWAP: Send me your addy and i'll mix them up. You will get one name and addy to send a x-mas card. So everyone send one card and should receive one card.

DEADLINE: Friday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So any of you Cana da or Me xi co moms wanna ha rb or a fu gi ti ve ? At this moment, I'm partially kidding about that. I'm gonna call a l awy er in the morning and I guess take it from there. Oh, I can't believe this. Why do these things keep happening to us? We're good, honest, hard-working people, trying to do the right thing? Hugh, I just wanna take my ki ds and ru n a wa y.

:guh if you do need a place, come on up. We have extra space that we don't use. I hope everything works out for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Christmas card swap? Eh. I'd rather do an actual gift exchange..but since I wouldn't be able to afford the postage on either, I'll have to pass this year. You all do it though and have fun









PM coming your way.









Quote:

Sandrine - I am so glad that you all were able to get some help. I know how much even a little means.








Thanks, It will for sure help alot. I so don't know what i want to do with it. I so want to just spend it on the girls.







But the reasonable me, says to put it in debts. *sign*

Quote:

Ok...now for my big story. Today we went to church. Church is 3 hours and Seth goes to nursery for the first 2. After the first meeting, I was really having a hard time







missing Emma, so I found dh and said that I needed to go home. He took me and Amelia to the car and as we were driving away (we live 2 blocks from our church) I thought that we better get Seth too. I didn't want dh to really have to go back after we got home. So, he went in to get Seth. He went to the nursery room and no one was there, so he went into the room where the kids have singing time. Seth wasn't in there either. So, he looked some more and found him in the chapel up on the stand (luckily there were no sermons going on right then). No one knew he was missing, no one knew where he was!!!!







Jeremy got him and brought him out the the car and we went home. He didn't tell me until dinner (about 5 hours later) because I just wasn't ready to hear that yet. I was FURIOUS when I heard this. There are 20 kids in the nursery, but 5 leaders!! You mean to tell me that between 5 leaders, they can't each take care of 4? Then, I found out later tonight that another kiddo took off with Seth!!!! So, they really lost 2 kids! I called and talked to one of the leaders tonight who was SO apologetic. I will now be going down and personally holding my child's hand when he goes to singing time. This is so irksome. Seriously, he could have gotten outside and been hit by a car. My other thought is this...did no one think that it was odd that this little 2 year old was just wandering around the church by himself???







:

That was my day. I hope tomorrow is better.
I'm so glad that he's ok.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

:guh Kim for missing Emma.

I'm thinking of you during this time of missing her. I'm sure she would have been a wonderful child.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK my friends, I have a project and I need your help.

I am making a commitment to take better care of myself. I want to make some huge changes in my diet and sleep habits, and I know from experience that I can't just overhaul everything at the same time and expect it to work. So I am making small steps. I am committing to two things here today:

1. I will eat breakfast EVERY DAY. I will not rush off to work with only a cup of coffee in me.

2. I am giving up dairy products. I have to do it, because I am pretty sure that's what is causing this little spot of eczema on Ethan's face. I went dairy-free for most of last week and it got a lot better. Then we had pizza for dinner on Friday, and I was lax all weekend, and it's obviously worse now. So off the dairy I go. This is hard for me, what am I going to do without cheese??? I'm starting with the obvious ones, but if I have to I'll also cut out anything with casein or whey in it. (I really hope it doesn't come to that because that's just a PIA.)

So what I need from you all is some encouragement or commiseration. Ideas for quick healthy breakfasts. Thoughts on dairy-free-ness.

Today I made myself a banana, soymilk, rice protein powder and mango smoothie. Yum! See, now, that wasn't so hard was it?


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

juice-smoothie sounds yumo!
how bout some yummy grainy bread or pita w/nut butter and jam or something along those lines and a fruit?
no dairy would suck for me, too-good luck w/that!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice on the solids issue. To answer many of your questions....I don't think I was really excited to start solids, but because I had huge allergy issues as a child my pediatrician suggested that we start with rice cereal at 5.5 months. He told me that he recently read a study that suggests that children who are prone to allergies because of family history are more likely to delvelop a reaction to the food if they start before or after 6 months. So....he thinks it is a good idea to start at 5.5 months and then I will see him at 6 months and we can determine how well ds is doing. I just thought that maybe he would prefer the taste of oatmeal to rice, but wasn't sure how long I should stay with the rice.

I'm going to take the advice of the sling as well and try and turn DS around. I think that will make a huge difference!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

If you manage to convince your baby you need to sew, will you send mine an email explaining my need to knit?









: She likes to play with the yarn or my cables while I knit. I don't mind until I need the yarn or the cables, then she throws a huge fit about it







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Kim,







and I'd be livid about the church thing. Apologies are nice, but sadly ineffective here.

Yep, sadly ineffective is right. I will be watching him like a hawk now at church. Which is irritating, the whole reason they have the nursery is so that parents can leave their children and feel ok about it.







:
There was another little boy who took off with Seth too. He is really loud, so is Seth. Jeremy and I thought it was interesting that the 2 loudest kids in the nursery were gone and no one noticed!!! I will be talking to his mom today and see what she thinks about all of this.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK my friends, I have a project and I need your help.

I am making a commitment to take better care of myself. I want to make some huge changes in my diet and sleep habits, and I know from experience that I can't just overhaul everything at the same time and expect it to work. So I am making small steps. I am committing to two things here today:

1. I will eat breakfast EVERY DAY. I will not rush off to work with only a cup of coffee in me.

2. I am giving up dairy products. I have to do it, because I am pretty sure that's what is causing this little spot of eczema on Ethan's face. I went dairy-free for most of last week and it got a lot better. Then we had pizza for dinner on Friday, and I was lax all weekend, and it's obviously worse now. So off the dairy I go. This is hard for me, what am I going to do without cheese??? I'm starting with the obvious ones, but if I have to I'll also cut out anything with casein or whey in it. (I really hope it doesn't come to that because that's just a PIA.)

So what I need from you all is some encouragement or commiseration. Ideas for quick healthy breakfasts. Thoughts on dairy-free-ness.

Today I made myself a banana, soymilk, rice protein powder and mango smoothie. Yum! See, now, that wasn't so hard was it?

That sounds like a great bkfast. i usually try ot eat bkfast with dd1 so that way i get time to eat. DD2 only wakes up later and this way dd1 eats faster.

As for dairy. I went 20mths without dairy while nursing dd2. It's hard but you can do it.

Do you have time to go to the HFS?? If so, the rice cheese is really good. Doesn't melt lots but still does a bit. The Toffiti spreads are very good too. Their spreads are like cream cheese and sour cream without cow's milk/dairy. I find that rice milk taste better than soy milk. I heard that almond milk taste good too and is a good alternative to cow's milk.

If i remember there is a few others in the group that are going thru this too. Maybe they have others ideas too.

Maybe you can plan your meals, so that it's easier to plan to cook without dairy?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
oh yeah and my routine during the day, right round like a blue as**ed fly all day meeting everyone's needs except my own, ahh sweet housewife heaven










Loved your description.







: Are you the long-haired one? That's my guess! And your beautiful, bald baby is just adorable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Girls, I'm so freaking out. Tonight, when going to bed, dh found a letter on our dresser. I'm not sure where it came from.

First: I would like to give you hugs. It's all gonna be okay. Second: You have been a victim of FRAUD. Remember that: pursue your options! Sue the muthas if need be! Third: It's only $2,000ish dollars. That is NOT the end of the world, no matter how broke you are. You can do it, it will be okay. Your family will not go hungry or be without a home.

Again: you have been a victim of FRAUD!!! Get on those muthas! Get a copy of the check, get all the info you can--keep those letters, anything else document-like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I was FURIOUS when I heard this. There are 20 kids in the nursery, but 5 leaders!! You mean to tell me that between 5 leaders, they can't each take care of 4? Then, I found out later tonight that another kiddo took off with Seth!!!! So, they really lost 2 kids!

Egads! Good thing God's looking after all his little children. That would really have irked me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK my friends, I have a project and I need your help.


Two breakfasts I can think of right away, quick, easy nutritious:

1- OATMEAL!!! This is my new fave for me and Sol. I whir the oats in the blender momentarily then throw them in water. Add maple syrup, and some ground flax I keep around. End of prep. Then serve with milk on top (or soy milk).

2- TOAST with yummy PB and jelly/honey/whatever. Proteiny goodness.

Just an aside, that smoothie you described is mega-yum. Here's my version of the same:

pineapple, bananas, parsley. Always have those 3 around. Cut up, put in blender.

Add-ins: All-One Vitamin powder (the best!), Ground flax, bee pollen, honey or apple juice, trace minerals, vit c powder, you get the idea. mix n match.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Whew! All I did was take ds to school and go to the post office! Let's see if I can catch up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
*Does anyone have burn wound advice?!
*
*
*
*
I burned my hand bad when ds was 3 months old with bacon grease. Long, embarrassing story. I hardly ever cooked bacon back then, and let's just say I don't anymore. I had fluid filled blisters on my fingers raised an inch above my fingers, and several little ones all over. It's important to keep it moist. I used antibiotic ointment because it was so severe. I'm not sure what oils you could use in place of it, but just anything to keep it moist. Lansinoh would probably be fantastic on a burn. Then you need to keep it covered. Buy some Telfa dressing pads at the store. They won't stick to the wound. You'll also need some gauze and tape, or you could just tape the telfa dressing to your hand. I used an ace bandage over my dressing because it was over a large area. Ouch, it hurts just remembering that. I'll have to find my pic and share it with ya'll. Ew.

Quote:


Originally Posted by ksjhwkr 
No one knew he was missing, no one knew where he was!!!!









That is so scary. I would expect them to do more than apologize, too. I would talk to the pastor/priest/preacher or at the very least the preschool minister asap and ask them how they are going to prevent this in the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by PancakeGoddess 
If you manage to convince your baby you need to sew, will you send mine an email explaining my need to knit?

I don't think they quite understand what a creative outlet it can be for us. If they only knew it helps make us better mommies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by Miss Juice 
JessicaJoy, I am so sorry you were scammed. That is awful. Take a bunch of deep, deep breaths. Nobody's going to take your kids. It will work out. If it were me, I'd march to the bank with the letter and confront the problem head-on. They're more likely to work with you if they see you're making the effort.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by Sandrine 







:guh Kim for missing Emma.











Quote:


Originally Posted by Miss Juice 
So what I need from you all is some encouragement or commiseration. Ideas for quick healthy breakfasts. Thoughts on dairy-free-ness.

I have eczema issues myself and am a cheese addict. I don't know how to stop eating cheese. Milk I rarely drink. Yogurt I like. But cheese?









Try oatmeal for breakfast. We make ours with a little brown sugar, lots of cinnamon, flax seed (sometimes flax oil, too), and I usually add either chopped apples while cooking or blueberries that we picked last summer after it's cooked. I bet chopped pears would be good in it, too. It's just a way to change something as boring as oatmeal into







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by gumby74 
Thanks for all the advice on the solids issue. To answer many of your questions....I don't think I was really excited to start solids, but because I had huge allergy issues as a child my pediatrician suggested that we start with rice cereal at 5.5 months. He told me that he recently read a study that suggests that children who are prone to allergies because of family history are more likely to delvelop a reaction to the food if they start before or after 6 months. So....he thinks it is a good idea to start at 5.5 months and then I will see him at 6 months and we can determine how well ds is doing. I just thought that maybe he would prefer the taste of oatmeal to rice, but wasn't sure how long I should stay with the rice.

Oh, I'm sorry! Your pediatrician is misinformed. The study he is talking about showing an increase in allergy was in a grand total of 16 children. That is NOT enough of a sample to draw a conclusion, and it goes against all the other studies available to us that show it is better to wait. I also do not believe that study was in exclusively breastfed children, either. That can make a significant impact.

Most allergy experts believe that babies who do not want to eat until later in the first year (like 9-12 months or sometimes longer) have a built in allergy protection that makes them want only breastmilk. Any family with a history of allergies should wait to start solids. I am so sorry that he gave you the information from that single study and ignored the rest of the evidence. Maybe you could ask him what his source of information is? I am positive it was this study that came out last year, I think? It caused quite a stir, and dontcha know the baby food companies were happy.

JJoy,







I saw something on tv about that scam not too long ago. Apparently you aren't the only one they are taking advantage of. (I ended my sentence with a preposition







) It will be ok. They are just trying to scare you into contacting them.

witt, good to see you again. I tried to get your link to work last night, but I was too tired to wonder what was going on! Glad I caught that you fixed it this morning!*


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Today I made myself a banana, soymilk, rice protein powder and mango smoothie. Yum! See, now, that wasn't so hard was it?

My non-dairyness got a LOT easier last week when I discovered 8th continent soy milk. wow, so so much better than other soymilk, which I normally think is pretty dang gross.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







: She likes to play with the yarn or my cables while I knit. I don't mind until I need the yarn or the cables, then she throws a huge fit about it







:

K is just starting to grab at stuff, and his aim isn't so hot yet







It's the toddler who likes my knitting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 

As for dairy. I went 20mths without dairy while nursing dd2.

Ugh... after 20 mos the baby seemed to do ok? I occasionally try some dairy and usually he's fussy after, but occasionally not. He goes through fussy periods *anyway* so I'm never sure if it's a coincidence. I hope he doesn't need to be dairy-free as an older kid. We did that for 7 years with my oldest and it is a huge pita!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Again: you have been a victim of FRAUD!!! Get on those muthas!









: Elsanne needs a new ddddc.

Elsanne
*Queen Cut-To-The-Chase*


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

: I have already 3 addys for the exchange. Keep them coming!

I forgot to say that for burns, Aloe Vera, either in cream, concentrate from the plant are great for burns.

I burned my 2 fingers and my thumb taking the cover off a hot Corningware of cooked rice. Ouch!

The pharmacy also sells a type of product called Second skin. You put it directly on the burn. It keeps the burn moist, cool too and has good stuff in it to help heal.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...cM2LtI&notag=1

This was taken shortly after it happened. The blisters actually got a little bigger. There were small ones between my fingers, too. Ouch.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
K is just starting to grab at stuff, and his aim isn't so hot yet







It's the toddler who likes my knitting.

My girls does the same thing with my mom. She gives both of them a stran(sp) of yarn and they act like kittens.

Quote:

Ugh... after 20 mos the baby seemed to do ok? I occasionally try some dairy and usually he's fussy after, but occasionally not. He goes through fussy periods *anyway* so I'm never sure if it's a coincidence. I hope he doesn't need to be dairy-free as an older kid. We did that for 7 years with my oldest and it is a huge pita!
She weaned at 21mths so afterwards, i didn't have to worry about me eating dairy. I did give her rice milk/cheese and non dairy product until after we got both older dds tested for allergies this past summer. They came out without any.







So we introduce dairy to them slowly.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...cM2LtI&notag=1

This was taken shortly after it happened. The blisters actually got a little bigger. There were small ones between my fingers, too. Ouch.

DON'T burst the blisters!!! They are made to protect the skin underneath it. They are a pita, i know but they are important.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tanya~ Did you go see the dr??

Maybe you should, just to make sure they are not more than second degree burns. If they are worse than that , i think you need special care for your burn.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Tanya~ Did you go see the dr??

Maybe you should, just to make sure they are not more than second degree burns. If they are worse than that , i think you need special care for your burn.

I did, but that was five years ago.







I didn't mean to steal Kimya's thunder. She had asked about burn care, and I just shared my story, and thought I'd gross everyone out with my pic. I know there was a flurry of posts this morning though!

Kimya...do you want to share a pic of your burn?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I did, but that was five years ago.







I didn't mean to steal Kimya's thunder. She had asked about burn care, and I just shared my story, and thought I'd gross everyone out with my pic. I know there was a flurry of posts this morning though!

Kimya...do you want to share a pic of your burn?









:

I now remember she was the one who got a burn. Oh boy , i need to not do two things at once while reading this thread.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I now remember she was the one who got a burn. Oh boy , i need to not do two things at once while reading this thread.

I used to be much better at multi-tasking before I had kids. Now I'm a firefighter. All I do all day long is put out fires. Reminds me of my job pre-motherhood, only with unreasonable people. Who are short. And always hungry.

BTW, I forgot earlier to thank everyone for asking about dd1. I crawled in bed with her twice last night before I went to sleep and she was fine each time. She slept all night, too. Her wound stopped oozing overnight. It's very small and at her hairline, so scarring shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great that your dd is doing better.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Vent ahead:

I hate our furnace, outside noise, etc... They keep waking up dd3. grrrrrr

She has a white noise machine and it's on loud but she still hears it and wake up. Then she looses her soother and then starts crying and then i have to go upstairs and give it back to her. Repeat this every hr or 2 at night and about 30min-1hr during her naps.

grrrrrrr


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

Elsanne
*Queen Cut-To-The-Chase*

Tee hee! Tha's me, baby!

Now. Sandrine. Stran. I love it.









Tanya, OMG that burn pic made me cower and hurriedly click it away. I bet that was reallly painful.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

My goodness, burns, car accidents, sick kiddos, missing kids! ... :guh to you all! Burn care: I 2nd,3rd, or whatever the advice for lanolin and vitamin E.

More solid food questions. I know that on the main part of LWAB, some mamas have been told not to introduce meat until after a year ... why is that? Isn't meat a fairly non-allergenic food (esp, if it is organic). Just wondering your thoughts. I was thinking about making this one of Seth's first foods.

Kim, sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time right now. Emma's birthday must be difficult to see come and go each year. If you need to talk, we're here for you.









JJoy, How horrible about the counterfeit check. Definitely go in to the bank to talk with them personally ... they will be much more lenient when you are a face and know that you are trying to get things sorted out.

Jess Juice, breakfast for me can be either toast with PB & J, or an apple with peanut butter, or homemade granola (I like it plain or with rice milk), hard boiled eggs ... they can cook while you are getting ready and you can eat them in the car, or even leftovers from dinner the night before (no one ever said you had to stick with classic breakfast foods for the morning meal!). I absolutely loathe oatmeal, so I'm offering some other good foods that are quick.

Sandrine, I PMed you about the card exchange ... great idea btw.

Witt, welcome back ... what a beautiful family you have.

Ok, I have more to catch up on, but DS is getting to squirmy to type more.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh no no no, links to kiddies, yes please, to pictures of you lovely lot, to dhs and dws and even ILs but burns, no thank you! Glad it all healed in the end Tanya, and hope Kimya some of the advice you got here worked...

oh, BTW, I couldn't get the link to the yahoo group to work...

talking of things not working...elsane, just assume you'll get your Bob this time next year and you may be in for a pleasant surprise. I am working on it!









Sandrine, bless you for thinking up the one person-one-card system. Now that I can handle!

JessicaJuice - you have my commiseration, bucketloads of it, and as usual no practical advice. I can't imagine a no-cheese world too well, either. It begs for a haiku, I think.

hugs to Kim at this time...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

oh, BTW, I couldn't get the link to the yahoo group to work...

...

It begs for a haiku, I think.

Try this:

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...guid=251148059

Find the button that says "Join This Group" and follow the directions to join the group. If you still have trouble, PM Miss Juice, our very dear mod







:

An Ode to Cheese Haiku. I can feel it coming on. Must be that grilled cheese for lunch today.







:

Sandrine, I kwym about the white noise. Our heat/air unit actually makes the white noise. So much easier to get to sleep and stay asleep with it on.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We are now up to 7ppl for the card exchange.









Talking about grilled cheese, I don't have a craving for that since i stopped eating dairy for dd2. I think that's one of the only thing i don't eat since now i can eat dairy. I do try to eat cheese, ice cream







and drink milk.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I crawled in bed with her twice last night before I went to sleep and she was fine each time. She slept all night, too. Her wound stopped oozing overnight. It's very small and at her hairline, so scarring shouldn't be too bad.

That's great to hear. It sounds like you've been through the wringer lately with stuff like this! :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I also thought that we could just send one card to one person instead of 20 cards to everyone, to save everyone $ and this way ppl who don't have alot can also participate.

















Am I the only one who was excited and ready to send cards to all who signed up? (I was assuming that maybe 20 or so would sign up.)

Seriously, I love sending holiday cards and ours are fun fun fun! You all want one, trust me.







Is there an option for people who would send to the whole group without expecting one from everyone in return? Or does that make it too annoying/guilt-inducing for those who only send one?

JJoy, keep us updated, but







: to all the comments above. It will work out, it will just be annoying and there will be a lot of paperwork. :guh

Kim, :guh


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

JJuice, re: non-dairy... I eliminated dairy too since it seems to cause excessive spittiness, gas and sometimes vomiting. Blech.

I use Rice Dream for cereal and cooking. It works really well and I don't notice a difference. I wouldn't drink a glass of it with cookies or anything, but it's fine. Much better cold.

I hear you on cheese. Sometimes I snitch a small bit, which translates into 2-3 spit ups, generally on something that has to be dry cleaned







: Take that mom!









Re: breakfast. We do a lot of oatmeal around here too with raisins, dates, walnuts, whatever. I also prep breakfasts in advance. On the weekends I usually make a double batch of pancakes and stick them in the fridge. They are great snacks and breakfast. On Wed I do a big tray of eggs in the oven which lasts us until the weekend.

*Pancakes*
1.5 c. whole wheat flour (I like stone ground)
3 tsp. baking powder
3 tbs. sugar

2 eggs
1.5 c. rice milk
2 tsp vanilla
3 tbs. melted butter

Combine dry and wet ingredients separately. Be especially careful to thoroughly mix the baking powder through the dry ingredients.

Add dry to wet bit by bit, mixing as you go. Once everything is combined I usually add 2-3 mashed bananas to the batter... mmm. You can really do anything though.

Heat your pan - works best if greased first and then the grease is wiped off. Cook each until bubbles appear in the top at low-medium heat.

*Eggs*
24 eggs
2 c. rice milk
1/2 c. butter
2 tsp salt

Melt butter in a 9x12 glass baking dish. Combine eggs, milk and salt, dump into pan. Cook in oven at 350 for 10 min, stir, cook an additional 10-15 min until eggs are set.

Very tasty with toast. But you can also keep this in the fridge and just cut a portion for on the go.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a new set of questions for December if anyone is interested!

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
3. What kept you here?
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
An Ode to Cheese Haiku. I can feel it coming on.









:

JJuice, some quick, no-dairy breakfasts: oatmeal, eggs, smoothies, egg burritos (wrap eggs scrambled with green onions and mixed peppers -- these can be chopped ahead of time and kept in the fridge -- in a whole wheat tortilla and go) soup (seriously, it's a great winter breakfast.)


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I have a new set of questions for December if anyone is interested!

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?*I think i started lurking when dd1 was 6-12mths old. I think i lurk for a good yr before joining*
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest) *At first it was all the parenting stuff that drew me. Now it's the ppl and those who are going thru the same things as me with their kids.*
3. What kept you here?*The friendship i made from dif threads and groups*
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?*I probably would't have been so adamant of bf if others didn't had the same prob as me when i was pg of dd2. I learned that it does hurt to nurse at first. I also didn't know much about allergies and this board help me be dairy-free with the support and knowledge. the no vax/delay vax too*


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I have a new set of questions for December if anyone is interested!

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
3. What kept you here?
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?

1. Well before I had kids. About a year, I think.

2. Bfing/lactivism and environmental/NFL ideals. Plus I wanted to find out how to tie a baby on my back in a blanket like the women I worked with in South America.







I was too young to pay attention back then.

3. At first, all the info and discussions. Now, all of you.







:









4. EC, GD (I hoped to break the cycle of shaming/yelling from my upbringing, but didn't know exactly how), homebirth (I would seriously consider a HBAC for future births despite risk factors), cosleeping (thought it sounded lovely, but didn't think I could do it safely due to sleep & blood sugar issues. We cosleep at least 50% of the time now, just not when my sugar is wonky.)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?

I found MDC about a month before I gave birth to my first. I lurked not at all, but joined right away.

2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
The crunchiness! I had participated in a couple preg mama forums (mainstream) which I REALLY enjoyed but the last straw came when a fellow maymama from that forum was angry with her daycare provider for holding her child too much so she wasn't learning to sit/crawl. I then turned to MDC fulltime. I had no idea such forums existed until a fellow mdc mama here in san miguel turned me onto this one--answered my prayers.

3. What kept you here?
The crunchiness. the may mamas. MMF!

4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?*

EC, GD, UC, placenta munching, and the like.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
3. What kept you here?
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?

I first found MDC in 2004 when I was pg with dd1. I was drawn to the breastfeeding, babywearing, and birth crunchiness. I found out really early I was pg, and posted on the DDC thread, but didn't know DDC's existed yet. Plus I had yet to figure out the thread notification feature. So I didn't stick around. I lurked on the vaccinations forum and asked a question. I also was on FYT looking for people in my area. And I was planning my first VBAC, so a little lurking there, too. I would also come here and research health and healing issues as they arose. What has kept me here was our DDC.







: I needed more support since I had moved and didn't know anyone IRL locally who could support me. I am constantly surprised about some things I see on MDC.







Quite an eclectic bunch. I was going to delay/selectively vax, but now I am now







Homebirth seeds were already planted, but it is such a normal thing on MDC that it became the obvious choice for me this last time.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I have a new set of questions for December if anyone is interested!

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
3. What kept you here?
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?

1.I think it was middle of 2003. I did not lurk, I joined right away.

2.what drew me here - well, I was looking for a homebirth midwife and someone at babycenter pointed me at this dirrection so I went.

3.what kept me here? EVERYTHING. It was soooo new to me. Actually I take that back - I am looking at my joining date and I realized I was already 7 months preggo when I joined. So I have learned most of things about birth from my midwife. I was pregnant, scared, did not know ANYTHING about childbirth, only the fact that I was gonna give birth at home if I was gonna keep that child. Yes, I did consider abortion - for fear of birth, hospitals and interventions.

4.everything. I have learned here about everything I know about childbirth, parenting, breastfeeding; cloth diapering, EC, GD, vaccinations, diet, and much more.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

*1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?*

I found this place in late 2003, shortly before DD1 was born. I forget exactly how I came across it, but I know it was among my breastfeeding searches.

I was actually a member under a different name - I think I joined April-May 2004 sometime, but I have since forgotten it due to a long period of inactivity. Around the June-July 2005 timeframe I started thinking about another baby and started lurking again, this time in the P&B forums. And then I joined again as me









*2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)*

Breastfeeding got me here. Gentle Discipline kept me browsing for quite some time. The P&B boards got me here a second time and then I started really looking around.

*3. What kept you here?*

You guys









Also, tons of great ideas on living more simply and peacefully







Lord knows I could use a little more peace in my life.

*4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?*

GD - a journey every day. Extended breastfeeding, no circ, babywearing, non-hospital birthing, and now delaying vaxes or perhaps stopping altogether... and that's just the parenting stuff. The NFL boards are a totally different fun ball of wax!

If nothing else, MDC makes me aware of all sorts of other ways to live. Those lifestyles may not be for my family, but I picked up a huge appreciation here for all sorts of off-the-beaten-path things like EC, living off the grid, UC, cloth diapering... I don't do it myself but I can certainly see why others do it.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hi again
thanks for the welcome backs!
I'm pretty much caught up I think.

Owweee that burn pic was baddddd!!!

BTW you mamas who join Mothering before babes are awesome. We had our first and then went "wow what do we do now?". We joined when our first one was 6months from memory. Had a different user name - then we moved to the United Kingdom from New Zealand for a year and then came back here again, so I got a new user name.

Witt - is from where we used to live in the UK - Witney - just out of Oxford.

I'm gonna try and keep up with these threads from now on - they're fun!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
If nothing else, MDC makes me aware of all sorts of other ways to live. Those lifestyles may not be for my family, but I picked up a huge appreciation here for all sorts of off-the-beaten-path things like EC, living off the grid, UC, cloth diapering... I don't do it myself but I can certainly see why others do it.









:
In some circles I'm the weird lady, and I've definitely learned so many things that make me think. Even if I disagree with something, I still learn "the other side". We should get continuing education credits for surfing MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I'm gonna try and keep up with these threads from now on - they're fun!

I'm glad you're back! I was wondering if all our male anatomy and dh talk had run you off


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

I'm glad you're back! I was wondering if all our male anatomy and dh talk had run you off
ha ha Tanya that's funny!!







No I can talk penis talk with the best of them!!!!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

btw............... dare I say it.................

p**** p**** p****


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Just so you know, all discussions of peckers are a big







now. If this continues, the meany head mod will bust us


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We should get continuing education credits for surfing MDC.

Hey, yes!!!

*tee hee* she said, "pecker". As in, Wood. Pecker. Woodpecker, Mrs. Mod!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

omg Q, you are so going to get a pm. snort.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

BTW you mamas who join Mothering before babes are awesome. We had our first and then went "wow what do we do now?".


yea, me too. I was on a newsgroup back in 1993 before most of us had the web, and eventually an email list for attachment parents, but I didn't come to mothering regularly until about 3 years ago ?? What were those other questions?

ok, eta the questions

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?

I didn't lurk.

2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)

Trading post







: Eventually started reading a lot of forums - pregnancy, diapering, gd, spirituality, knitting

3. What kept you here?

smilies!!!








:







:







:





















:





















:







:










































:














:

















































:














:







:





















:
























































:














:







:







:cop:

4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?

using cloth instead of TP


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If you still have trouble, PM Miss Juice, our very dear mod








:

Nope, it isn't me. It's PancakeGoddess, I believe







And I'm starting to feel a little protective of the group







: and think we should make interested members pm Pancake or someone else to get the info rather than posting it. Not trying to be exclusive, but not all-inclusive either...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







Am I the only one who was excited and ready to send cards to all who signed up? (I was assuming that maybe 20 or so would sign up.)

Seriously, I love sending holiday cards and ours are fun fun fun! You all want one, trust me.







Is there an option for people who would send to the whole group without expecting one from everyone in return? Or does that make it too annoying/guilt-inducing for those who only send one?

I'm with you. Here's what I would like to see - everybody gets a list of everybody, and each person has one name circled/starred/whatever. So you only have to send one, but could send more if you want. What does everyone think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I hear you on cheese. Sometimes I snitch a small bit, which translates into 2-3 spit ups, generally on something that has to be dry cleaned







: Take that mom!









Re: breakfast. We do a lot of oatmeal around here too with raisins, dates, walnuts, whatever. I also prep breakfasts in advance. On the weekends I usually make a double batch of pancakes and stick them in the fridge. They are great snacks and breakfast. On Wed I do a big tray of eggs in the oven which lasts us until the weekend.

"Take that mom" is right! In my life, "Dry Clean Only" means "Wear One Time".

So for the premade breakfasts, do you heat them up at all for the fam? And how? I'm usually running really fast in the mornings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Just so you know, all discussions of peckers are a big







now. If this continues, the meany head mod will bust us









*sigh* it's true. We were officially asked to cease and desist. Requests for UA clarification have been unanswered


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Nope, it isn't me. It's PancakeGoddess, I believe







And I'm starting to feel a little protective of the group







: and think we should make interested members pm Pancake or someone else to get the info rather than posting it. Not trying to be exclusive, but not all-inclusive either...

Agreed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So for the premade breakfasts, do you heat them up at all for the fam? And how? I'm usually running really fast in the mornings.

Pancakes can be eaten cold







Or you can stick em in the microwave for 30 seconds. Eggs taste better warm, again 30-40 seconds in the microwave. If I know we're having a busy couple of days I'll split the portions into some tupperwares for everyone to grab in the morning. I eat mine at work, DH heats DD1's for the car if they're really running late.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and JJuice, I am loving the new avatar!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, crossposted with three people!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We should get continuing education credits for surfing MDC.

I actually could. And might!

I haven't answered the MDC questions yet. If E gives up the boob in the next 20 minutes, I will. Otherwise, tomorrow or something...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Oh and JJuice, I am loving the new avatar!









Hey thanks. DD2, almost 2,5, in her halloween garb. With attitude, of course!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

well, I am off to bed. Last few nights very crazy, nursing nonstop basicly. gone are those 6-7 hours strech night. Heck even 4 hours are gone!







I really really hope this is only a growth spurt. DS2 gained one pound in few days. So gotta go! See you guys in the morning.

Forgot to say - welcome back Witt!! Good to see you around here.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







Am I the only one who was excited and ready to send cards to all who signed up? (I was assuming that maybe 20 or so would sign up.)

Seriously, I love sending holiday cards and ours are fun fun fun! You all want one, trust me.







Is there an option for people who would send to the whole group without expecting one from everyone in return? Or does that make it too annoying/guilt-inducing for those who only send one?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm with you. Here's what I would like to see - everybody gets a list of everybody, and each person has one name circled/starred/whatever. So you only have to send one, but could send more if you want. What does everyone think?


Sorry you two feel sad about the one person-one card thing.

I dont mind. i could send the list to everyone with who you are suppose to send and then it's your choice if you want to send to everyone or not.

What does the rest of you all think?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

ahh well you see - I missed the telling off too in my absence!







I shall revert back to my well behaved self









Hi Pavlina - thanks for the welcome back.

right back to the hoovering - oh joy.









hey I meant to ask- anyone else's babe got teeth? Cerys got her first one at 4 1/2 months and second one coming through now. I have been bitten a few times now - I hate this part - those lovely sweet bfing moments change to the "ever vigilant I'm-gonna-stick-my-finger-in-your-mouth-and-whip-you-straight-off-there" moments <sigh> what we mamas put up with


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm like 4-5 pages behind (chatty today!) - hopefully I can catch up tomorrow.
*
I'm also a mod of the Yahoo Group if anyone needs anything...
*
Dh did great with Nathan and Aidan all day (Aidan is sick with cold/cough/fever). I came home to find him cooking dinner with Nathan in the Ergo! Dang, wish we could afford to have him be a SAHD....Nathan is not cooperating with me reading or posting tonight so I'm answering quickly and running...

*1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?*

I've been a subscriber of Mothering since 2000! I used the main site for years - always referred people to articles (and sneakily introduced them to Mothering that way). Unfortunately, they no longer have the articles up which really, really stinks!!! I think I started poking around the boards in 2003 when I was pg but since I had an mc I wasn't around long. I came back again last year when pg again. I knew I wanted a home birth and could find like-minded people here. I also knew I wanted to find a ddc because I was not going back to BabyCenter again. I used to cry reading there the last time.

*2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)*

The homebirth board was the first, my local tribe board and then the ddc.
*
3. What kept you here?*

The only reasons are the ddc and the local info. You wonderful gals!
*
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?*

It is funny because at BabyCenter, I was the whackjob. Now here I'm pretty much mainstream!







There isn't much I haven't heard of here because of reading the magazine...homeopathy is probably the most exciting thing I've learned about recently, so much so that I'm taking a class about it....


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: I don't know what it is, but I feel something coming on. I told dh "You know it's bad when I'm sitting here exhausted watching tv instead of being on MDC." My throat is sore, and I'm super tired. Eek. Hope it's not the flu.

YG- Now I thought for sure Juice was the mod.







Amy! You could always set the YG settings so that only members can see the messages. Protect our little secret even more.

Cards - I agree that the list can be given, but with my assignment highlighted. I'll do extra credit if I have time, but it's nice not having to commit up front.

Breakfasts - We freeze extra pancakes and french toast made on the weekends. When I reheat during the week, I use the toaster oven. Less rubbery tasting pancakes. You can make breakfast burritos in advance, too. Make a big batch of sausage and eggs, assemble, roll in foil and freeze. Heat and add salsa. Mmmm. We like breakfast burritos here. Tomorrow ds has requested oatmeal. We also will have plain old PB&J sandwiches.

I'm going to bed. Maybe I can sleep off whatever this is. I've already taken emergen-C twice today. It's not fair. I just had a stomach bug. It's someone else's turn (and not anyone here,







). Why don't we have a pouting smilie?

I need a "brrrr" smilie. It's going to be 20 degrees tonight. I know, I know. It's practically a sauna to some of you! But I'm sleeping in sweats!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Sorry you two feel sad about the one person-one card thing.

I dont mind. i could send the list to everyone with who you are suppose to send and then it's your choice if you want to send to everyone or not.

What does the rest of you all think?

Sounds perfect.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Dh did great with Nathan and Aidan all day (Aidan is sick with cold/cough/fever). I came home to find him cooking dinner with Nathan in the Ergo! Dang, wish we could afford to have him be a SAHD...

Nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: I don't know what it is, but I feel something coming on. I told dh "You know it's bad when I'm sitting here exhausted watching tv instead of being on MDC." My throat is sore, and I'm super tired. Eek. Hope it's not the flu.

Hope you feel better soon. :guh

I learned some info today that is good to know but also hard. Apparently, the 12 hours of separation that DS and I had after his birth that has been at the heart of my difficulties dealing with his birth was just plain bad luck.

It looks like the NICU representative who whisked him away was part of an exchange program with a hospital in Shanghai, and didn't know that the usual thing the hospital does for a stable baby that needs NICU assessment is let mom have a good cuddle first.

Then, the nurse on the maternity ward who told me that I had to wait until I had my catheter out to go down to the NICU was not being entirely honest. If I really wanted to go, she could have helped me into a wheelchair.

I just trusted that people were telling me the truth and were on my side. It should never have happened.






























I'm glad I learned this today. I don't know if I could have handled it a week or a month ago.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I just trusted that people were telling me the truth and were on my side. It should never have happened.






























Awwww Maria. I am so, so sorry this happened.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Maria so sorry to hear that. I have had 3 disappointing birth experiences and the trauma stays with me.

With Daniel (1st child) they took him after the emergency c section and said he couldn't come into recovery because there was a prison inmate in there!!! Apparently it was ok for me to be in there with him but not my baby!!! I still feel sad about that and we were only separated for 30mins, so I can't imagine 12 hours.

I also feel sad that I didn't get my homebirths or my waterbirths as I'd planned. A dear friend of mine said to me after my first son, why didn't recreate a sort of water birth and have a lovely bath with my baby and reconnect with him and try and feel some healing. It sounds corny but I did and it did help.

Can you create some lovely ritual for yourself and your babe to allow for you both to begin some healing?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I have had 3 disappointing birth experiences and the trauma stays with me.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
With Daniel (1st child) they took him after the emergency c section and said he couldn't come into recovery because there was a prison inmate in there!!! Apparently it was ok for me to be in there with him but not my baby!!!

I remember that from your accounts in the DDC. I am still







over that one.

Thanks for the ideas for a ritual. I've been meaning to do that for a while, but haven't felt in the right headspace for it.

Mostly right now I'm healing, finishing up the birth story, and starting to crank my brain on ways to make sure that this never happens to another woman in that hospital ever again. There are some perks to being both a patient and a researcher -- you can work for change from various avenues.









I think as long as there are some women who are going to risk out of homebirth (like me and you) there is work to be done to help reduce the incidence of unnecessary trauma at hospital births. I'm starting a new fellowship in January (happy about that but sad that my mat leave is over







) and the program actively encourages collaborative, transdisciplinary work outside one's thesis topic.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I can't do my regular morning post because _somebody_ decided to get up with me at 5:30 and rob me of my quiet time







:
but I need to give Maria a








and one for Tanya







I hope you feel better.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
YG- Now I thought for sure Juice was the mod.







Amy! You could always set the YG settings so that only members can see the messages. Protect our little secret even more.

Cards - I agree that the list can be given, but with my assignment highlighted. I'll do extra credit if I have time, but it's nice not having to commit up front.

I need a "brrrr" smilie. It's going to be 20 degrees tonight. I know, I know. It's practically a sauna to some of you! But I'm sleeping in sweats!

I checked, and only members can see the YG messages, and new members have to be approved.

I agree about the cards. I might want to send more than one but only being required to send one is nice.

As for 20 degrees:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

maria, witt and tanya - hope your immune system is kicking in nicely by now. maria, it's great that you feel able to work to make sure these horrendous experiences don't repeat for other women. More power to your elbow!
off to town now with dd alone - god this seems like a challenge! Even sending a christmas card or two does...I am such a wimp these days!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

As for the cards, I wouldn't have enough made up to mail them to everyone, but I have plenty that I could email to anyone who requested one! PM me if that's the case.

*1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?*
My sister found MDC first when she was PG about a year before me. When I told her I was preggers she led me to you guys! and I joined right away.

*2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)*
I've always been interested in extended BFing (I nursed until I was almost 5!), CDing, and GD.

*3. What kept you here?*
My DDC buddies! I also met some people on the FYT IRL and they are GREAT! Oh yeah, and bumbo seat discussions!







j/k

*4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?*
Delayed/no vax ... I'm still not certain on that debate, I'm still researching. EC ... I don't think I'd do it, but I no longer think of it as a crazy idea.

DS just woke up, gotta go.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

sandrine- i think it's a good plan to share the list w/one assignment and other names as option if time/$$ allows! thanks for handling that...

ack...fussing toddler, gotta run...hi and hugs to all!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
*3. What kept you here?*
My DDC buddies! I also met some people on the FYT IRL and they are GREAT! Oh yeah, and bumbo seat discussions!







j/k









:

Tanya - I hope you feel better today - though it sounds like how ds1's illness started - and now dh has it!

Maria -







Sounds cool that you might be able to do something about what happened to you!

Witt - Glad to see you back!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning,

I feel like a bad, bad momma today.














: DD3 fell off the sofa. I put her there so that i can put her blanket on the ground so that she could play. I wasn't even done she fell head first.







She's ok but doesn't want to be on the ground, just in my arms. I'm slowly recovering.

I know that it's normal as dd1 and dd2 both fell down the stairs and dd2 fell of my bed.

I should know better by now. sheesh


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

She hasn't learn to roll yet and she doesn't sit well yet either


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I have 9 names for the card exchange!!!

Just a reminder:

We are doing a one card-one person exchange. I will be sending you the chosen name for you and also the rest of the list, in case you decided to send a card to everyone.

Deadline: Friday

I will pm everyone by sunday


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sandrine ~ :guh My ds fractured his wrist in a fall off of our bed! Dh laid him down while he changed clothes and he crawled right off. I didn't tell him that I wasn't putting him on the bed anymore because of his mobility, and the poor baby had to have a cast for three weeks! It's hard when they get hurt. Dh still feels bad to this day.

Still







: this morning. I'm just really hoping it's short-lived. Taking lots of Vitamin C and drinking lots of water. So far no fever, just awfully sore throat and irritation. Also really achy all over and tired. Time for more Emergen-C

Cori ~ See, I should have said "Who are the mods for the YG?"


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Good morning,

I feel like a bad, bad momma today.














: DD3 fell off the sofa. I put her there so that i can put her blanket on the ground so that she could play. I wasn't even done she fell head first.







She's ok but doesn't want to be on the ground, just in my arms. I'm slowly recovering.

I know that it's normal as dd1 and dd2 both fell down the stairs and dd2 fell of my bed.

I should know better by now. sheesh

Awww,







That happened with ds1. Hasn't happened yet with ds2 but frankly, I'm surprised as I've been pretty careless. Need to snap out of that!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

<---- 32 to go!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

K is just starting to grab at stuff, and his aim isn't so hot yet







It's the toddler who likes my knitting.

Seth does this too. It is hilarious, but oh so infuriating!!! He likes to take my knitting and "knit", he always messes it up.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

That is so scary. I would expect them to do more than apologize, too. I would talk to the pastor/priest/preacher or at the very least the preschool minister asap and ask them how they are going to prevent this in the future.

They have already made a change. There is another congregation that is letting out at that time. So, they are being asked not to congregate in the hall there. It is always so congested. They all speak portuguese, so I it is hard to ask them to move. Luckily there is someone in our congregation who can talk to them for us.
They have also decided that they will have more helpers to bring the little ones down. Every child will be holding the hand of an adult. That is good. I will be going down to watch him for the next few weeks though. Just to be sure.

Quote:

I don't think they quite understand what a creative outlet it can be for us. If they only knew it helps make us better mommies.
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Nope, it isn't me. It's PancakeGoddess, I believe







And I'm starting to feel a little protective of the group







: and think we should make interested members pm Pancake or someone else to get the info rather than posting it. Not trying to be exclusive, but not all-inclusive either...

I'm with you. Here's what I would like to see - everybody gets a list of everybody, and each person has one name circled/starred/whatever. So you only have to send one, but could send more if you want. What does everyone think?

double







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

I learned some info today that is good to know but also hard. Apparently, the 12 hours of separation that DS and I had after his birth that has been at the heart of my difficulties dealing with his birth was just plain bad luck.

It looks like the NICU representative who whisked him away was part of an exchange program with a hospital in Shanghai, and didn't know that the usual thing the hospital does for a stable baby that needs NICU assessment is let mom have a good cuddle first.

Then, the nurse on the maternity ward who told me that I had to wait until I had my catheter out to go down to the NICU was not being entirely honest. If I really wanted to go, she could have helped me into a wheelchair.

I just trusted that people were telling me the truth and were on my side. It should never have happened.






























I'm glad I learned this today. I don't know if I could have handled it a week or a month ago.









:guh Maria. That just stinks. It wasn't until after Emma was born by c-section that I really got into birth and trying to educate people and helping other Mamas. It's sad, but I am finally at the place (almost 4 years later) where I am grateful for the c-section. I am glad that it has given me a unique perspective on birth and that I can help other Mamas who have been through it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I have a new set of questions for December if anyone is interested!

1. When did you first find MDC? How long did you lurk before joining?
2. What drew you to MDC? (area(s) of interest)
3. What kept you here?
4. What new things have you picked up from being here that you perhaps never considered/ knew about/ thought you'd subscribe to?

Ok, I did all of this last night, and my darling, sweet son decided to mess with the computer while I was typing (I wasn't getting off fast enough for him to play his "peter" game) and he erased it all.







:

1. I got a subscription to the mag when Emma was 2 months old from my sil for my birthday (how's that for a run on sentence for ya??). I had already been on a dd forum on about.com from when I was pg with Em. So, I knew about forums and quickly found this one!









2. I was a lurker for a while. Asked questions about vaccinations and read a lot about cd'ing (I had just started in Feb.). I liked that there were other crunchy mamas like myself. On my about board, there were quite a few homebirth, midwife birth, extended breastfeeding, cloth diapering moms, but there were also lots who didn't...

3. What kept me here? The fact that I wasn't the weird one









4. I never considered vax until I came here. Emma was fully immunzied when she died. Seth and Amelia are not. I do selective and delayed vax with them. I also never considered EC...I don't do it and wouldn't, but I learned about it, so I was at least able to make an educated decision!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, thank you all for the







s for me right now. I am sure that I will write some about Emma if you all don't mind. I am pretty hesitant to write about her anywhere other than the grief and loss forum just because I was asked not to on a ddf I was on before. When I was pregnant with Seth (I got pg 1 month after she died, so it was still pretty raw and new), the ladies on the dd forum here asked me not to write about her. They said it was too hard for them to read it. So, I didn't write to them about it at all. i just bottled it up. I've learned since then that I can't bottle it, but I won't write about it unless I know it's ok.







:
You all are the best, you know that?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
When I was pregnant with Seth (I got pg 1 month after she died, so it was still pretty raw and new), the ladies on the dd forum here asked me not to write about her. They said it was too hard for them to read it. So, I didn't write to them about it at all. i just bottled it up. I've learned since then that I can't bottle it, but I won't write about it unless I know it's ok.







:
You all are the best, you know that?









What? I can't believe that. One of my dearest friends on my ddc for ds1 lost her second baby (it was the hospital's fault) - I couldn't imagine telling her not to talk about it!! WTF?! I hope nobody here feels that way - seriously. I know I wanted to talk about my mc quite a lot, nevermind actually losing a child! IMO, please feel free to discuss anything that helps you process...if it is not accepted here, go over to the YG.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I've learned since then that I can't bottle it, but I won't write about it unless I know it's ok.







:
You all are the best, you know that?









I would be honored to read about Emma.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh yeah, thank you all for the







s for me right now. I am sure that I will write some about Emma if you all don't mind. I am pretty hesitant to write about her anywhere other than the grief and loss forum just because I was asked not to on a ddf I was on before. When I was pregnant with Seth (I got pg 1 month after she died, so it was still pretty raw and new), the ladies on the dd forum here asked me not to write about her. They said it was too hard for them to read it. So, I didn't write to them about it at all. i just bottled it up. I've learned since then that I can't bottle it, but I won't write about it unless I know it's ok.







:
You all are the best, you know that?


Please do tell us everything about her. I learned about Ema few days after Sebastian (DS1) was born, because Ema died the day before he was born and I remember reading your post and how hard I was crying. My heart was breaking for you. My baby was just born and you just lots yuors and I just could not imagine what it must have been like for you. Somehow I really wanted to "know" her more. So please fell free to talk about your little girl.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







I would be honored to read about Emma.









:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Kim, I agree with everyone else, talk away. We're here to listen. I, too, would love to hear all about Emma.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







What? I can't believe that... IMO, please feel free to discuss anything that helps you process...if it is not accepted here, go over to the YG.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







I would be honored to read about Emma.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Please do tell us everything about her. ... So please fell free to talk about your little girl.
























: to all of that.








:guh


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I have 10 names









I'm doing better now and she is too. She so tired as she doesn't sleep much when we go shopping. She's too curious!!! She's sleeping for now. I hope she gets a good rest.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







I would be honored to read about Emma.

Absolutely that.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I checked, and only members can see the YG messages, and new members have to be approved.

Are you sure? I asked my DH to check -- he uses a separate machine and was able to view messages, though he couldn't see email addresses. I emailed Cori to ask her to change the settings (I never even considered that it might not be closed!) so perhaps she did that before you checked?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I feel like a bad, bad momma today.














: DD3 fell off the sofa. I put her there so that i can put her blanket on the ground so that she could play. I wasn't even done she fell head first.







She's ok but doesn't want to be on the ground, just in my arms. I'm slowly recovering.

:guh I'm glad to hear she seems OK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
When I was pregnant with Seth (I got pg 1 month after she died, so it was still pretty raw and new), the ladies on the dd forum here asked me not to write about her. They said it was too hard for them to read it.









I'm so sorry. :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







I would be honored to read about Emma.









:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Are you sure? I asked my DH to check -- he uses a separate machine and was able to view messages, though he couldn't see email addresses. I emailed Cori to ask her to change the settings (I never even considered that it might not be closed!) so perhaps she did that before you checked?

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!! Can he try again or someone...I changed a setting that said "posts and archives" could be read by anyone to members only...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We are going great, 11 names for the card exchange!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
YIKES!!!!!!!!!!! Can he try again or someone...I changed a setting that said "posts and archives" could be read by anyone to members only...

I logged out of Yahoo and checked and it's now closed to nonmembers.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going thru my yahoo emails and ummm see that i should check it more often.







:









I think i will post an annoucement for the card exchange on there as i see that a few don't come here often but will be able to see the yg email.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Apologies for the YG settings issue - I had no idea the messages were open to non-members.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

TanyaS said:


> Oh, I'm sorry! Your pediatrician is misinformed. The study he is talking about showing an increase in allergy was in a grand total of 16 children. That is NOT enough of a sample to draw a conclusion, and it goes against all the other studies available to us that show it is better to wait. I also do not believe that study was in exclusively breastfed children, either. That can make a significant impact.
> 
> Most allergy experts believe that babies who do not want to eat until later in the first year (like 9-12 months or sometimes longer) have a built in allergy protection that makes them want only breastmilk. Any family with a history of allergies should wait to start solids. I am so sorry that he gave you the information from that single study and ignored the rest of the evidence. Maybe you could ask him what his source of information is? I am positive it was this study that came out last year, I think? It caused quite a stir, and dontcha know the baby food companies were happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Some days just bite, and keep on biting.

Today bites the big one here.







and :guh to you.

Can we get a







: on aisle 4?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?











Well, if you are EST, then you can go to bed as it's almost 7pm here. But if you are on the west coast then you still need to take time to eat.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Today bites the big one here.







and :guh to you.

Can we get a







: on aisle 4?


















to you too. Hope it gets better or is better tomorrow


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?

Aw, shucks. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I made my announcement on YG.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We need to move the train a bit more....Choo Choooo, Choo Chooo


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?

Juice what's happening? I still haven't caught up on the old posts and not sure I'll get a chance...







and







and :guh


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I just trusted that people were telling me the truth and were on my side. It should never have happened.






























Oh Maria









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
With Daniel (1st child) they took him after the emergency c section and said he couldn't come into recovery because there was a prison inmate in there!!! Apparently it was ok for me to be in there with him but not my baby!!! I still feel sad about that and we were only separated for 30mins, so I can't imagine 12 hours.

I also feel sad that I didn't get my homebirths or my waterbirths as I'd planned. A dear friend of mine said to me after my first son, why didn't recreate a sort of water birth and have a lovely bath with my baby and reconnect with him and try and feel some healing. It sounds corny but I did and it did help.

Claire









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Mostly right now I'm healing, finishing up the birth story, and starting to crank my brain on ways to make sure that this never happens to another woman in that hospital ever again. There are some perks to being both a patient and a researcher -- you can work for change from various avenues.









I am curious! It must be good to get that closure too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I can't do my regular morning post because _somebody_ decided to get up with me at 5:30 and rob me of my quiet time







:

Poor Juice. Here's a squeeze









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I feel like a bad, bad momma today.














: DD3 fell off the sofa. I put her there so that i can put her blanket on the ground so that she could play. I wasn't even done she fell head first.







She's ok but doesn't want to be on the ground, just in my arms. I'm slowly recovering.

You are not a bad mama! Accidents happen, kiddos are squirmy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh yeah, thank you all for the







s for me right now. I am sure that I will write some about Emma if you all don't mind. I am pretty hesitant to write about her anywhere other than the grief and loss forum just because I was asked not to on a ddf I was on before. When I was pregnant with Seth (I got pg 1 month after she died, so it was still pretty raw and new), the ladies on the dd forum here asked me not to write about her. They said it was too hard for them to read it. So, I didn't write to them about it at all. i just bottled it up. I've learned since then that I can't bottle it, but I won't write about it unless I know it's ok.







:
You all are the best, you know that?

Wow, that is absolutely beyond my understanding. Of COURSE you can and should talk about Emma here, just like you would your other kiddos









Jeez that was a lot of hugs!
















So I'm in need of a hug myself actually. We did our WBV today wth the new ped. Rachel fell from 85th% to 50th% in weight. When I took her home I noticed how her chub has sorta disappeared







All this refusing to eat at daycare is really catching up to her it seems. The ped was great - very reassuring. He said she's growing beautifully. And she is, I know that. She's 95th for height and 90th for head circ. I know that's great. And I know that DD1 followed a similar pattern of being tall and skinny. And I know that she's rolling and starting to sit on her own, and that DD1 wasn't even doing that much at this age. I just can't help worrying that all this hunger striking at daycare is bad for her







: I was hoping my little chubber would continue being chubby and she's just not anymore.

Anyhoo. Nuff complaining - she is healthy and happy and that's what matters...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
So I'm in need of a hug myself actually. We did our WBV today wth the new ped. Rachel fell from 85th% to 50th% in weight. When I took her home I noticed how her chub has sorta disappeared







All this refusing to eat at daycare is really catching up to her it seems. The ped was great - very reassuring. He said she's growing beautifully. And she is, I know that. She's 95th for height and 90th for head circ. I know that's great. And I know that DD1 followed a similar pattern of being tall and skinny. And I know that she's rolling and starting to sit on her own, and that DD1 wasn't even doing that much at this age. I just can't help worrying that all this hunger striking at daycare is bad for her







: I was hoping my little chubber would continue being chubby and she's just not anymore.

Anyhoo. Nuff complaining - she is healthy and happy and that's what matters...

Here are a couple for you














:guh


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hugs to you Miss Juice
I've had a shi**y day here
got food poisoning (unusual for vegan food but there you go) and spent the day with diarrhoea, nausea and feeling revolting

I was out with 2 kids and dog (other kid was at school) and my tummy got crampy, mad dash to car, stuffed kids/dog in car, panicked look around but no loo insight and decided to make crazy drive back home................ I'll spare you the details but needless to say if I didn't have the kids with me and the dog, I'm sure I could have made to a toilet in time







:

I never want to eat food from a takeaway shop again blurgh....

to top it off Laura has to work late tonight and I have to get all 3 kids fed (well the baby is easy) and into bed all by myself which I REALLY HATE doing....
ah well tomorrow has to be better right?







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh witt, I'm sorry. I had that last year and it took me several days for my body to really recover. Get some rest!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

A squeeze for Juice!









Witt, I can sooo commiserate what it must be like to get 3 kids to bed. I cannot imagine and soiling your knickers, egads! I had that happen twice last year and it was truly awful.

Quag I am sorry to hear about Rachel's %ile plunge. I know how worrisome that can be, and on top of even having to deal with babe in daycare, you deserve some mega hugs. I think you are right though--she is healthy, happy and fully okay.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

PancakeAmy I am really curious about your "kitchens". (ddddc)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

that ddddc has been there forEVER!

I can't even remember the context but some thread on mdc about breasts and their real purpose... oh, I think a mama was asking whether she should nurse in front of her older sons, and I said I thought it was not only fine, but important for them to see what breasts really are: kitchens. (My spouse always calls me The Kitchen when we have a baby in the house)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

That's great! Babe's in the kitchen, eating again!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Kim, I agree with everyone else, talk away. We're here to listen. I, too, would love to hear all about Emma.

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?

Speaking of biting....count me in on the big group hug we all need today....remember my "burn" that i asked about? Well, today my leg started to hurt a lot and it started getting red, so I went to the walk in clinic and the doctor said it looked more like a hobo spider bite than a burn to her!!!







:
She said it is abscessing and infected!!!








So now I have to take cefadroxil for 10 days, but go back in if it still hurts in 3 days. I HATE ABX. AAAARGH!!!! But a quick google search of the hobo spider has made me afraid to not take the ABX. Last thing I need I surgery from a spider bite.








I guess I am most afraid of it getting worse and a doc telling me I need to stop nursing. I don't have insurance so the appt. cost $90 and the the prescription was $60








So sad and scared and uncomfortable.
What's with today?







:







:







:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

First, thanks for all the







You all seriously are the best. i promise I'll let you all get to know my Emma. She really was a sweet, sweet baby. I am sure she would have been an amazing little girl.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?









Juice. We've had a pretty rotten day here too. Seth was up every hour last night and I am just exhausted tonight.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
So I'm in need of a hug myself actually. We did our WBV today wth the new ped. Rachel fell from 85th% to 50th% in weight. When I took her home I noticed how her chub has sorta disappeared







All this refusing to eat at daycare is really catching up to her it seems. The ped was great - very reassuring. He said she's growing beautifully. And she is, I know that. She's 95th for height and 90th for head circ. I know that's great. And I know that DD1 followed a similar pattern of being tall and skinny. And I know that she's rolling and starting to sit on her own, and that DD1 wasn't even doing that much at this age. I just can't help worrying that all this hunger striking at daycare is bad for her







: I was hoping my little chubber would continue being chubby and she's just not anymore.

It is hard when we feel that something is wrong. Doesn't matter if there is something wrong or not, when you feel that way there is nothing that can be done. Big fat









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
that ddddc has been there forEVER!

I can't even remember the context but some thread on mdc about breasts and their real purpose... oh, I think a mama was asking whether she should nurse in front of her older sons, and I said I thought it was not only fine, but important for them to see what breasts really are: kitchens. (My spouse always calls me The Kitchen when we have a baby in the house)

I love that!!! The Kitchens...my kitchen needs to go open up...I have a feeling that mine is a short order kitchen these days







She wants it fast and not for very long. Little snacker


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

thanks all

kjshwkr - I'd love to hear about Emma sometime too

elsanne - i've just been reading your blog and it's very funny - I like the way you write!

ok baby crying, dinner to be made blurghhh, boys to bed then the baby...... I just have had one of those "why can't someone look after me" days.....
Unfortunately today was the one day my partner couldn't take off work - trust me to get sick today







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kimya, I hope it heals fast. What's a hobo spider??


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:







:
No, I haven't showered three times today.
I am about to lose it over here.
Some days just bite, and keep on biting. Can I go to bed yet?

:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Can we get a







: on aisle 4?


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Wow, that is absolutely beyond my understanding. Of COURSE you can and should talk about Emma here, just like you would your other kiddos

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I just can't help worrying that all this hunger striking at daycare is bad for her







: I was hoping my little chubber would continue being chubby and she's just not anymore.

Oh, Quag.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I've had a shi**y day here

Was that pun intentional?







: I hope tomorrow is better.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I think a mama was asking whether she should nurse in front of her older sons, and I said I thought it was not only fine, but important for them to see what breasts really are: kitchens. (My spouse always calls me The Kitchen when we have a baby in the house)

When one of my MWs (4 kids, youngest in her teens) came for DS' one week appt, he started rooting around on her, and she jokingly told him, "Sorry, sweetie, that kitchen is closed."


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kimya and witt,







to you, too.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

elsanne - i've just been reading your blog and it's very funny - I like the way you write!









:







:







:














:







:







:

Yay! This makes my day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
What's a hobo spider??

It's a spider that has no home. They like to travel on slow-moving trains, too.







:







:







:







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
It's a spider that has no home. They like to travel on slow-moving trains, too.







:







:







:







:

Do you really think i'm that naive???

It's a good thing i live in a house.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sandrine, I am teasing you! Remember that "license to tease Francophones" I have?







*muah* (<--sound a kiss makes)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Poor Juice. Here's a squeeze










Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
A squeeze for Juice!

















Freshly squeezed Juice.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I'm sure I could have made to a toilet in time







:









I've been there once in my life and I never want to go back. Let's just say we made it to dh's work (it was a weekend) and I'm glad the outside camera's were broken at the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
the doctor said it looked more like a hobo spider bite than a burn to her!!!







:
She said it is abscessing and infected!!!








....
I guess I am most afraid of it getting worse and a doc telling me I need to stop nursing.

If they do, nod and come straight back here and have me look up the drug for you. Most likely it's safe, and if they're alternatives than Dr. Hale's book will list them. You can always call back and say that you changed your mind about weaning, even temporarily so will you please prescribe X instead?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I just have had one of those "why can't someone look after me" days.....

I've been getting worse with this cold all day and needed some of that myself. I called dh and stressed the importance of not working late today. The baby was NOT napping all day. He was home just a little early. He cooked, he played with the older dc. I finally got the baby to sleep. I fell asleep putting dd1 to bed and woke up 30 minutes ago. My baby slept the entire time I crashed with dd1. I got a huge glass of water, came here and am going back to bed. You know what else he did for me? He filled up the cool mist humidifier in my room and had it running. I







my dh. He really came through this time. I just felt the need to share that so that you don't think he's awful when next week I post that I







dh

One more thing before I pass out. All this coughing and sneezing has made me wish there was a kegel thread to bump.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, all. Mattie has Roseola. I babysit for my friend's baby on Tuesdays and of course she has no spots till we get home. So I had to call her and tell her. I don't think she's contagious anymore since the fever broke over 24 hours ago.
We have no news on the bank situation. Dh doesn't want me to make calls from home. He's afraid they will track us. So I have to wait till I can get to my mom's. He also doesn't think it's a great idea for me to go into the bank because he thinks they'll call the cops. I don't wanna take chances so I'm gonna go to my mom's and call, hopefully tomorrow. Can you tell my dh has had a few bad experiences with cops? He's so paranoid. But I have to be with him on this and err on the side of caution.

Kim-I love when you share about Emma. When you just talk about how she didn't have teeth or when she did what. I think it's good for you and all of us. Someone told me recently that without sorrow in our lives, we don't know real joy. I hate that phrase. Because of losing my brother recently. I'm pretty sure I knew joy when he was here. But I guess if you really think about it, there may be some truth to it. Or maybe it's just something people say when you hurt so much you can't see straight and they wanna help. I don't know why I shared all that, except that I want you to not feel like you have to hold back with us. I'm sorry your other online "friends" were so selfish.

I was thinking about what someone said about people who schedule elective c-section. I don't remember the comment. I was just thinking about how we all think bad things, but sometimes it's not a bad thing. My sister scheduled her 2nd c-section. I didn't know as much then as I do now about birth to help her through her first birth. I'm pretty sure she was emotionally traumatized by her c-section and thought she shouldn't be. She never talked to anyone or dealt with the emotions. I think when it came time for her 2nd baby, she couldn't even think of going through labor and then ending up with a section anyway. It makes me sad for her. Her doctor asked her and was very encouraging about having a VBAC, but she just said she wanted the extra time off work or something shallow like that. But I know she just really had a hard time with everything the first time. Anyway, just wanted to add my 2 cents. I'm exhausted so I'll have to come back and answer questions later.
I gotta go get my spotted baby in her too-small bed.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I wanted to give a caterpillar(my dd's way of saying big, fat) thank you to Cori/soapdiva for the great thing she has done for my family. She has given us a great holiday gift. And the letter you wrote and put in with it just melted my heart. Thank you for helping my family and remembering my brother. It's a hard time without him. I think now we might be able to get Emma her Diego Rescue Center she wants so bad. She sees the commercial and says I want that. I ask her at other commericals and random times, do you want the DOra magic castle, she says, no I don't to. I ask do you want the Dora talking House, she says No I don't want to. I just want Diego rescue center. I ask do you want anything else. She says no I want diego rescue center. Although yesterday at Walmart she saw Dora knows your name doll and said I like that, I want to take it home. We just tell her they live at the store. Then she went back to the diego rescue center. My niece is 4 and wants every toy she sees. I'm so glad that my dd doesn't do that. And that I really know what she will like. And nonw I maybe can actually get it. And my dh is stressing so much less. You are awesome.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

And I also wanted to thank Pav for the great diapers I received. I have an e-mail for you. I can't send it tonight. I am trying to find a MIN home for a few GUI I have. Oh, I hope I can swing the shipping. I love you guys. I feel so close to all these women I don't really know. It's so great to have such awesome friends. Let's all move somewhere and live in a community together and be the village it takes to raise our children. Anybody?







s


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I posted DS' birth story. Very, very, very long. (Mental note, don't take 5 months to write something. It is apt to grow to be unweildingly long.)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

I feel so crappy and freaked out that I can't sleep.

If anyone wants to see my bite there is a picture here...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda005-1.jpg

Thanks for the hugs and support.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh kimya, that looks painful. I hope the meds work quickly.

So, today I'm stewing over last night's episode of Boston Legal, which featured a homeschooling family as white supremacist bigots. A few episodes, they had hsers who were incestuous murderers! It's getting old. I posted on their boards, if you wanna go agree with me.

http://o.forums.go.com/abc/primetime...readID=1435767


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 









I feel so crappy and freaked out that I can't sleep.

If anyone wants to see my bite there is a picture here...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda005-1.jpg

Thanks for the hugs and support.










OMG that looks ugly!! Kimya ~ please GO RIGHT now and buy homeopathic remedy called *Ledum 30C* and take it every half-hour (5 pellets under your tongue) up to six times. It will antidote the spider poison (if it is a spider bite) unless it was Brown Recluse Spider or Black Widow.
Antibiotics will help with the infection but will NOT intidote the posion which can cause you problems for a VERY long time.








It only costs about $8.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

There is nothing open in Olympia yet. I will go to the co-op as soon as they open and get some. Thanks for the advice. I hope they have it.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OK ~ here is more remedies for bites and stings that you add to the Ledum 30C:
If there is bruising, swelling or pain around the bite take *APIS 30C*
Rapid swelling with bleeding beneath the skin, discolored, possibly purplish red sin color: LAchesis 6C
Anaphylactic shocks from bite or stings: *Apis 30C* or higest potency available (obviously this is not your case but I thought this is good remedy to have at home in case your DC develops something like that after being bitten) If you are allergic to any kind of stings, you should always carry the hightest potency possible such as Apis 1M or 10M. This WILL save a life no matter what the reason for the allergy reaction, it does not have to be from a bee sting. It can be fromm food or drugs, too.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
There is nothing open in Olympia yet. I will go to the co-op as soon as they open and get some. Thanks for the advice. I hope they have it.

They should have Ledum - it's a pretty common remedy. If they don't have 30C (which they should) get 6C - just take it longer and meanwhile try to find 30C.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

SOmeone here asked about help for burns - so since I have this great book in my hands I will post some remedies:

Stinging burn: Urtica 6C
First-degree burn: Cantharis 30C (up to 6 doses)
Second-degree burn: Kali Bich 6C
Infected burns: Hepar Sulphur 6C, also clean with non-alcoholic Calendula (make sure it is a glycerin and Calendula solution - not an alcohol base)
Sunburn: Urtica Urens ointments directly on burned region.
Itchy, red swollen: Rhus Tox. 30C
Poison Oak or Poison Ivy: anacardium 30C or Rhus Ven. 30C If they don't work try Sulphur 30C

There you go. Something for your first aid cabinet!
















Also for those living in the area where they are poisonous snakes, have Lachesis 30C at home


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

maria







i'm glad you are beginning to heal!

kimya







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







Freshly squeezed Juice.









That almost put coffee on my keyboard. Which, elsanne has taught us, would be no laughing matter.

Kimya, ouch! I'm so sorry. I wish I could give you more than a







In addition to Pav's suggestion, you might try some rescue remedy for your frazzled mind.

Maria, I'm so glad you finished the birth story. I want to read it but probably won't be able to until after the kids are in bed.

Tanya, yay for DH. Part of my problem yesterday was that mine said he was going to come home early, and I really needed him and told him so, and then he not only didn't come home early he got home later than usual. It was bad all around.








all around, sounds like we're all going through it right now.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

So here's the deal with me. I cannot keep up this pace. I have hit the point where Something Has To Change. The chaos has overwhelmed me, I run and run and run and I can't catch up. I don't have time to do the things that would make the day flow smoothly. Like since I don't have the time and free hands to fold all this [email protected] laundry, I have to pick through baskets looking for matching socks for my kids. And since I don't have the time and free hands to fold my diapers and get them put away (they're clean!) I grab a sposie and then we have a poop blowout and have to change the baby before we can get in the car to take the kids to school, and meanwhile the toddler has taken OFF her hat and gloves, and so on and so forth. I multitask every single minute of the day. I swear, if I have to go to the bathroom I am looking for something to take with me so that won't be wasted time. My house is complete and total chaos, my office paperwork is backed up, I'm paying the mortgage late. I am heading for a nervous breakdown, or a physical one, really soon if I don't watch out.

And my mother, bless her, is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas. Because they're very stressed and they need to sit down for a week. (he just moved in with her and is, as far as I know, not employed.)

Well I have squandered another half hour. But I'm nursing the baby at the same time, so it's not like I could have been folding laundry anyway.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
HSomeone told me recently that without sorrow in our lives, we don't know real joy.

I think that phrase is said because we really appreciate the joy in our lives more after something sorrowful has happened. I think it makes the joy we have post-sorrow more joyful, and sometimes bittersweet.

Also, I just wanted to add to your comments about c/s. There's this rumor going around that women are having elective c/s. It's actually not true. OBs are pathologist and they look at pregnancy waiting for the worst to happen. Dontcha know we're all just ticking time bombs when pregnant?







The sad thing is that there is no check box for coerced c/s, so they check the elective box. A woman who's told errantly that her "baby's going to die" if she tries for a VBAC, or who's "baby is too big" via US and has a c/s to a baby much smaller than predicted did not truly elect c/s. They were not given true informed consent to elect the surgery. I know there are high profile women like Britney Spears who get c/s to avoid the pain of childbirth, but in reality most women do not choose it without the outside influence of an OB.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Let's all move somewhere and live in a community together and be the village it takes to raise our children. Anybody?







s











Kimya, that looks a lot like my dh's staph infection he got last summer. He got it after a nasty case of poison ivy. It was so hard to treat. It looked nasty for a very long time. It also hurt him really bad. It did eventually heal, though.









Amy, I think the media thinks it's fun to portray hs'ers that way. It's completely stereotypical and makes me sad for all the hs'ers I know. I was almost one of you! There were a couple episodes of Wife Swap (







: I watched it when it first came out) that had hs'ers and they made them look awful.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:guh, :guh, :guh, Jessica.

I'm sorry you are going through all of this. It seems like just when we think we are handling things again it all comes crashing down. If it makes you feel any better I have clean laundry piled up, too. I hate that crazy feeling digging for socks. I also hate folding laundry, so what's a mama to do?







:

It will get better.







It can't stay bad forever. I've found that I just have to let go of some things until it does get better. I know my family functions better with chaos somewhat under control, but sometimes I just have to let it go until I'm in a frame of mind to get it under control. Do something for yourself. I found that sewing a couple days ago helped me a lot. I ignored the laundry and dishes and sewed a little. I felt better and the dishes and laundry were still patiently waiting to be done. Heck, the laundry is still waiting, clean, but waiting.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm so with you girls on the housework stuff. My house is a disaster. And I'm now often up till 1 or 2 straightening up enough b ecause we live with my aunt. Which by the way, I've been feeling sad aboutwith the holidays coming. For some reason this season makes me miss having my own home. Okay, back to houesework tatlk. My dh often walks around mumbling to himself about not being able to find anything, nothing's ever picked up, he can't ever walk without stepping on stuff. Well, babe, that's life with small kiddos. He's a little more sympathetic now though. Our friend who's baby was due the same day as Mattie but came 6 weeks early is losing her milk. Partially I think because her baby is on a schedule. And gets a pacifier a lot. I'm not bashing pacis. Mattie gets one too. But it's different. SO I think now dh understands why I nurse every hour if that's what Mattie wants and nurse half the night too. He understood before but now he really gets it.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 









I feel so crappy and freaked out that I can't sleep.

If anyone wants to see my bite there is a picture here...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda005-1.jpg

Thanks for the hugs and support.










OUCH! I was bit by a brown recluse about 11 years ago...it looked a lot like that, but worse. I'm sorry, that totally bites. Pun intended









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So here's the deal with me. I cannot keep up this pace. I have hit the point where Something Has To Change. The chaos has overwhelmed me, I run and run and run and I can't catch up. I don't have time to do the things that would make the day flow smoothly. Like since I don't have the time and free hands to fold all this [email protected] laundry, I have to pick through baskets looking for matching socks for my kids. And since I don't have the time and free hands to fold my diapers and get them put away (they're clean!) I grab a sposie and then we have a poop blowout and have to change the baby before we can get in the car to take the kids to school, and meanwhile the toddler has taken OFF her hat and gloves, and so on and so forth. I multitask every single minute of the day. I swear, if I have to go to the bathroom I am looking for something to take with me so that won't be wasted time. My house is complete and total chaos, my office paperwork is backed up, I'm paying the mortgage late. I am heading for a nervous breakdown, or a physical one, really soon if I don't watch out.

And my mother, bless her, is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas. Because they're very stressed and they need to sit down for a week. (he just moved in with her and is, as far as I know, not employed.)

Well I have squandered another half hour. But I'm nursing the baby at the same time, so it's not like I could have been folding laundry anyway.

Juice -







man when it rains it pours huh?







: Your toddler and mine sound strikingly similar...are you sure yours isn't a little boy named Seth??
I feel like my life is in an uproar too. I've been knitting every spare second I have lately (not just for enjoyment, I'm trying to raise some Christmas $$), so my small little apartment is a disaster area. I have clean clothes, just in baskets or strewn about all over the living room...I try to fold them..it just doesn't happen.







it can't last forever, right???

Maria - I'm going to read your birthstory when I have a few minutes and not a squirmy 2 year old on my lap wanting me to get done so he can play his computer game.

Ok, here's my question today...Seth has a sore on his foreskin. It's right on the tip and is actually bloody today. I've been putting neosporin and lansinoh on it for a while, should I take him to the doc? It's actually worse today than it has been at all. Any and all advice is welcome and needed.

Ok, I better go before the locals go wild.

Oh yeah, JJoy - sorry about Mattie! I hope she gets feeling better fast! I'm going to the PO on Saturday, I have to mail some hats I am making. Is it ok if I wait until then to send your diaper bag??


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
SOmeone here asked about help for burns - so since I have this great book in my hands I will post some remedies:

Which book do you have? I have the Complete Homeopathy Handbook by Miranda Castro for my class....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
There is nothing open in Olympia yet. I will go to the co-op as soon as they open and get some. Thanks for the advice. I hope they have it.

Kimya - that looks awful - please do find that remedy! Ouch!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
So, today I'm stewing over last night's episode of Boston Legal, which featured a homeschooling family as white supremacist bigots. A few episodes, they had hsers who were incestuous murderers! It's getting old. I posted on their boards, if you wanna go agree with me.

OMG! How ridiculous! I can't go there from work - but just, wow....ABC shows are on a roll this year....

*Tanya* - I'm so glad your dh helped out. hope you're feeling better this morning.

*JJoy* -







and you're welcome...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So here's the deal with me. I cannot keep up this pace. I have hit the point where Something Has To Change. The chaos has overwhelmed me, I run and run and run and I can't catch up. I don't have time to do the things that would make the day flow smoothly. Like since I don't have the time and free hands to fold all this [email protected] laundry, I have to pick through baskets looking for matching socks for my kids. And since I don't have the time and free hands to fold my diapers and get them put away (they're clean!) I grab a sposie and then we have a poop blowout and have to change the baby before we can get in the car to take the kids to school, and meanwhile the toddler has taken OFF her hat and gloves, and so on and so forth. I multitask every single minute of the day. I swear, if I have to go to the bathroom I am looking for something to take with me so that won't be wasted time. My house is complete and total chaos, my office paperwork is backed up, I'm paying the mortgage late. I am heading for a nervous breakdown, or a physical one, really soon if I don't watch out.

And my mother, bless her, is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas. Because they're very stressed and they need to sit down for a week. (he just moved in with her and is, as far as I know, not employed.)

Well I have squandered another half hour. But I'm nursing the baby at the same time, so it's not like I could have been folding laundry anyway.

Major, major :guhs. I have had a couple of breakdowns myself and I only have 2 kids. So I do have an idea what you are going through. I have also spoken the words "something has to change". Unfortunately, not much has - I tend to bottle it up and then explode all over dh and he thinks I'm just a nutjob, LOL. I hope you are able to get a handle on things so you don't feel so stressed. And about your mom and bro....sigh.....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Which book do you have? I have the Complete Homeopathy Handbook by Miranda Castro for my class....


*Poisons that heal* - EXCELENT book! Great for epidemics, childhood diseases, depression and much much more.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Juice hugs to you. I totally hear you........... my baby NEVER sleeps long and is still only sleeping on me in the Moby (gosh I'm hanging out to get my ergo and put her on my back)

My washing piles up, I too multi task all the time, everytime I go somewhere I look for something else to do, eg clean toilet/basin while kids in bath, hoover while making dinner etc etc...........

I always know I am a little burnt out when I start talking to the kids like this "Ely LEAVE it" "Ely, LEAVE IT"............. then "ELY LEEEEEAVVVE ITTT" instead of my very calm........ "Ely, come over here and let's make a train track" ok you get the picture.

My only consolation is that my partner and I normally work part time each and share looking after the kids, (but at the moment she is working full time while I look after the babe until she is 1). So when Laura gets home, and sees a frazzled muma - she understands what I'm going through.

Can you get some time out in the weekend? We have an agreement where me and the babe go off for a couple of hours in the weekend while Laura looks after the boys. She has also taken to folding washing at night when I'm exhausted and putting my tired little self to bed. Then I get up in the morning and the washing pile has disappeared!

Probably not helpful - but when all else fails repeat a million times a day... "this too shall pass, this too shall pass"







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kimya, ouch ouch ouch. I hope you figure something our quickly.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
That almost put coffee on my keyboard. Which, elsanne has taught us, would be no laughing matter.

I actually learned recently that you can put a keyboard through the dishwasher. Mine came out sparkling and clean. The only catch is that you have to let it dry for two days before using it again. I am currently typing on a Spanish keyboard my DH got at a surplus store for $2. I can mostly touch type for letters, but I tend to look at the keyboard for punctuation, so this is making me







:.

Anyway, huge :guhs to you. I can only imagine what it must be like with two or three. Is there any way at all that you could pay someone to do some of your things? Even a neighbourhood teenager? I know a lot of people who are doing OK financially -- but not so fabulously well that you would expect them to have "hired help" -- who prioritize being able to pay someone to clean their house because it makes such a difference in their lives and marriage.

In our house, if you're watching TV, something else (usually folding laundry, but cuddling counts, too) must be getting done to make the time not completely unproductive.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, here's my question today...Seth has a sore on his foreskin. It's right on the tip and is actually bloody today. I've been putting neosporin and lansinoh on it for a while, should I take him to the doc? It's actually worse today than it has been at all. Any and all advice is welcome and needed.

I would take DS in for that, but I am saying that from the land of "free" health care. Have you tried posting in CAC? Some people there are very knowledgeable about penises.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in and out, today. Just busy with making a few pkgs and trying to send them.








: I need to move my butt on these.

I also went shopping for x-mas gifts. I think i'm done. I'm not sure. I need to check what's i have and make the totals for everything.

I'm very thankful for the HHelpers. The girls will be soo happy to see all the stuffs combine with ours for x-mas.

gtg...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We have a parent-teacher meetng tonight for dd1. I'm nervous for that. Will let you know about it later.

ok, really gtg.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Have you tried posting in CAC? Some people there are very knowledgeable about penises.









:

They are definitely "in the know" as far as normal penis care.







:

ETA: Maria, I'm in the middle of reading your story. I have felt so much of the same emotions in planning a normal birth who just happens to have a scar on her uterus. So far I have so many







's for you.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I think Kim deserves a little something special for sparking a legitimate use of the word.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is everyone??

It's quiet here all of a sudden.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all.

DD1 is







: today. Her poor little body is so warm. I took her to get adjusted for the first time today, figuring she could use the immunity boost. She had a great nap afterward and seems in good spirits.

We tried to do holiday pictures as well. Both DDs were tired though DD1 was far more cooperative than I could have imagined. She told me "I'm boring mama" but followed the photographer's instructions pretty well. Rachel was another story entirely. She screeched and scowled the entire time, much like that photo of the kids on Elsanne's blog. We ended up with two halfway decent shots but I'm still not sure if I'll buy one. It hardly seems worth it. We're definitely doing our own holiday cards - kodakgallery is great. You can send them a digital pic, pick your format online and pick up the printed cards at your nearby retailer (for me, CVS). Pretty sweet.

Now we're all laying low, nursing and watching a lot of tv







: Ah to hell with it, what else do you do when you're sick?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Anyway, huge :guhs to you. I can only imagine what it must be like with two or three. Is there any way at all that you could pay someone to do some of your things? Even a neighbourhood teenager? I know a lot of people who are doing OK financially -- but not so fabulously well that you would expect them to have "hired help" -- who prioritize being able to pay someone to clean their house because it makes such a difference in their lives and marriage.









: and more


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Now we're all laying low, nursing and watching a lot of tv







: Ah to hell with it, what else do you do when you're sick?

Not much. And it's starting to show. I think my house has crossed the line from cluttered to dirty in only two days. I've pretty much let ds and dd1 have free reign with toys, snacks, etc. I'm debating whether I should relax or clean the kitchen while the dd's sleep. I think if I clean the kitchen now, I can go to bed with dd1 tonight. Tomorrow is LLL and we're having an end of the year potluck, so I need to be better! This morning was much better than yesterday, but this afternoon I'm feeling the need for a nap.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Anaphylactic shocks from bite or stings: *Apis 30C* or higest potency available (obviously this is not your case but I thought this is good remedy to have at home in case your DC develops something like that after being bitten) If you are allergic to any kind of stings, you should always carry the hightest potency possible such as Apis 1M or 10M. This WILL save a life no matter what the reason for the allergy reaction, it does not have to be from a bee sting. It can be fromm food or drugs, too.

So I'm allergic to bees, so it would probably be a great idea for me to carry some of this with me, huh? But if I take it, do I still need to go to the hospital or am I good with just the remedy? Thanks for all the great homeopathic insight. Got anything for a baby with Roseola? I don't think she's doing too bad. She seems herself, but maybe a little sleepier. I'll post a pic of her spots later. A lot of them are on her tee-tee. I'm soooo glad that they aren't itchy. That would be awful for her if they were. I'm not posting those spots though. Just her belly and face spots. Just wanted to be clear on that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, here's my question today...Seth has a sore on his foreskin. It's right on the tip and is actually bloody today. I've been putting neosporin and lansinoh on it for a while, should I take him to the doc? It's actually worse today than it has been at all. Any and all advice is welcome and needed.


I agree with Maria on getting that checked out. Do you use cloth diapers? What kind of detergent do you use? That was causing open sores for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh yeah, JJoy - sorry about Mattie! I hope she gets feeling better fast! I'm going to the PO on Saturday, I have to mail some hats I am making. Is it ok if I wait until then to send your diaper bag??

She's over the worst of it. The fever and lethargy on Saturday sucked. Now she is just covered in red spots.
No problem. Mail it whenever it's most convenient for you. I'm gonna give it to dh to wrap and put under the tree so he doesn't feel bad that there isn't anything under the tree for me. I'm just grateful that you're willing to part with it for me. I've gotta go, so much to do.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Since you said that you didn't mind me writing about Emma...I am going to do it. Probably a lot in the next month. This is a hard month for me. Maria sent me a beautiful song today. I copied the lyrics and will post them. This is how I feel. I know that Emma would be so excited for her birthday and Christmas coming up. I always wonder what she'd be doing, what she'd look like, how she'd react to her brother and sister...I love the line, "throw your arms up to the sky" I think that she would do that.
I miss you my sweet Emma...

Wintersong by Sarah McLauglin

The lake is frozen over
The trees are white with snow
and all around reminders of you
are everywhere i go
oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo
It's late and morning's in no hurry
but sleep won't set me free
I lie awake and try to recall
how your body felt beside me
when silence gets to hard to handle
and the night too long,
and this is how i see you
in the snow on Christmas morning
Love and happiness surround you
as you throw your arms up to the sky
i keep this moment by and by
oh how i miss you now
my love
merry christmas, merry christmas, merry christmas, my love.
Sense the joy fills the air
and i daydream and i stare
Up at the tree and i see
your star up there,
And this is how i see you
in the snow on christmas morning
love and happiness surround you
as you throw your arms up to the sky
I keep this moment by and by.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

ksjhwkr







to you
what a beautiful song


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I would take DS in for that, but I am saying that from the land of "free" health care. Have you tried posting in CAC? Some people there are very knowledgeable about penises.

I took him in...but I still may pop over to CAC and see what they have to say. The doc said that I need to keep doing what I'm doing, plus give him 3 or so baths everyday. It's weird though...poor little pecker.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







I think Kim deserves a little something special for sparking a legitimate use of the word.









I agree!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I agree with Maria on getting that checked out. Do you use cloth diapers? What kind of detergent do you use? That was causing open sores for us.

Yep, we use cloth. I have been using Allen's Naturally for a while now. I think that the problem is that he refuses to tell me when he's pooped, and I am not as diligent as I should be about checking him. However, I am going to stop doing that right now.
I also got some lansinoh wipes today. I will use them only on him. Hopefully that little extra lanolin will help. Poor little man.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I have the same issues with Emma. She won't tell me she's pooped and then she'll start crying and say I'm sore. Hopefully, he'll get better soon. I've lost it in all the recent posts. Who do I pm about the card thing? Thjanks.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Kim - it's a beautiful song.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
She told me "I'm boring mama"

























We're dogsitting right now and the 2.5yo keeps hiding the dog's food from him.







and







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Who do I pm about the card thing?

Sandrine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
We're dogsitting right now and the 2.5yo keeps hiding the dog's food from him.







and







:

At least he's not eating it! My dd1 can't get enough cat/dog food. I'm always redirecting her and closing the door to the pantry.

Kim, thank you for sharing the lyrics to the song.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I came here to say















:







:






























So I wouldn't say it to my ds. I just found cobalt blue sharpie on my couch in two places. I left him at the table doing his homework while I put the dd's down for a nap. I was gone 5-10 minutes at the most. He had the sharpie because he has to write his name and the letter of the week on his baggie. There are two different spots on my couch. I'll try, but they'll probably never come out. I'm going to go visit that sharpie/couch thread and see if anyone posted tips on getting the stain out. He's five







years old. He knows better. He was crying and very upset that I found it. I held it together and did not yell, even though I was







inside. These kids are going to make me re-cover my furniture sooner than I want to.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

three loads of laundry
folded, sorted, put away
chaos going down

nice clean furniture
children knowing boundaries
is it just a dream?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

sorry bout the couch Tanya

Miss Juice - I meant to say I had a "something has to change" moment and I ended up putting a lock on the kids toy cupboard. It's all locked away and they have to come and talk to me if they want something out of it. Sounds mean but they can have something else when they put what they were playing with back. IT's bliss........ the house is not as cluttered and I feel like I have some control. I was losing it with them cos there were toys everywhere and I couldn't keep the toys under control - don't get me wrong my house is messy. But I mean you couldn't see their bedroom floor for toys and they just pulled everything out and nothing went back KWIM?







:

anyway that really has helped me and the kids like it better cos their toys are all together in boxes and they can get a new box out when the old one goes back


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
DD1 is







: today. Her poor little body is so warm. I took her to get adjusted for the first time today, figuring she could use the immunity boost. She had a great nap afterward and seems in good spirits.

Aw, I hope she feels better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
She told me "I'm boring mama"









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Now we're all laying low, nursing and watching a lot of tv







: Ah to hell with it, what else do you do when you're sick?

I think time on the couch with TV, trashy books, whatever are all entirely appropriate when sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I'm debating whether I should relax or clean the kitchen while the dd's sleep. I think if I clean the kitchen now, I can go to bed with dd1 tonight.

I vote for more sleep, however it happens.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
She's over the worst of it. The fever and lethargy on Saturday sucked. Now she is just covered in red spots.

Glad to hear she's on the mend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
We're dogsitting right now and the 2.5yo keeps hiding the dog's food from him.







and







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I just found cobalt blue sharpie on my couch in two places. [...] These kids are going to make me re-cover my furniture sooner than I want to.

:guh and









We got a new couch when we got married and I remember when we were picking it I loved the look of the cream or white couches. I talked to my mom about it, who asked, "Are you planning to have kids in the next ten years or so?" I told her probably yes, and she said, "Get a couch the colour of dirt." We have a brown couch.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I came here to say















:







:






























So I wouldn't say it to my ds. I just found cobalt blue sharpie on my couch in two places. I left him at the table doing his homework while I put the dd's down for a nap.

awww, that stinks. I know there's a sharpie remedy out there. My oldest took a scissor to lots of valuable things on two different occasions when he was 5. I think the impulse control is just not totally there. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
three loads of laundry
folded, sorted, put away
chaos going down

nice clean furniture
children knowing boundaries
is it just a dream?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tanya~ I remember something like hair spray works on things like that. Check it out, i guess. Sorry i don't remember more than that.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

So here's a question -- how is your babe's breath? Mine was always sweet and milky and lately it has become kind of cheesy and a little gross. Not horrible, just not so nice. Is this a bad sign or a normal part of development (e.g. changes towards gut readiness for solids)?

We haven't had any major dietary changes, although we did just receive our annual crate of 40 lbs of grapefruit (fundraising venture for our neighbours' daughter's choir) so I've been having more citrus than usual.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Maria~ It could be the grapefruit as it could be the teething(is he?). I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wondering, Does anyone want to chat?? We could use the mommychat site or yahoo if everyone has YIM. We could also plan a date and time to chat. Think about it.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
So here's a question -- how is your babe's breath? Mine was always sweet and milky and lately it has become kind of cheesy and a little gross. Not horrible, just not so nice. Is this a bad sign or a normal part of development (e.g. changes towards gut readiness for solids)?

We haven't had any major dietary changes, although we did just receive our annual crate of 40 lbs of grapefruit (fundraising venture for our neighbours' daughter's choir) so I've been having more citrus than usual.









Samuel has been smelling really sour latelly. He's been teething like crazy and puking a lot so he gets real sour "taste" to him now.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

sandrine - chatting would be fun! The best time for me is early morning like 6:30 or mid-day, 1:30, or later night like now - 9-11. I'm in OH so that's Eastern time.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Chatting would be fun. It may be hard to get everyone in at the same time. I'm up for giving it a try, though. Mid-day or later night would work better for me. 6:30 eastern just makes me







: I'm on central time. And not a morning person.









I read up on all the remedies for Sharpie on the other thread. I'm going to try alcohol first. Then probably magic eraser. Guess my couch should've been bright blue. I bought one the color of dirt. And with sturdy fabric. Ds covered one mark on the back of the couch with a car, and strategically placed another pillow over the other mark. We told dh at dinner and ds ran off crying and hid in the closet. He was so upset when I saw it. I think you're right, Amy. He had no impulse control, and his reaction showed us how sorry he was he had done it. He's been doing destructive things like that lately. Tearing the wallpaper in dd's room, writing letters on the wall, etc. Frustrating, because I'll let him craft up a storm in the kitchen and just clean it up when he's done. Any tips, mama to four boys?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
So here's a question -- how is your babe's breath? Mine was always sweet and milky and lately it has become kind of cheesy and a little gross. Not horrible, just not so nice. Is this a bad sign or a normal part of development (e.g. changes towards gut readiness for solids)?

We haven't had any major dietary changes, although we did just receive our annual crate of 40 lbs of grapefruit (fundraising venture for our neighbours' daughter's choir) so I've been having more citrus than usual.









Hmm, now that you mention it Rachel was pretty cheesy today. I haven't had dairy so I don't know what was doing it. She spit up a bunch yesterday and today though.

Is he getting a cold? My toddler's breath is







when she's sick with a cold (like now.. blech)


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I was wondering, Does anyone want to chat?? We could use the mommychat site or yahoo if everyone has YIM. We could also plan a date and time to chat. Think about it.









Yes, that would be fun!







I do best on Mondays and evenings after 8pm EST.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So here's the deal with me. I cannot keep up this pace. I have hit the point where Something Has To Change. The chaos has overwhelmed me, I run and run and run and I can't catch up. I don't have time to do the things that would make the day flow smoothly. Like since I don't have the time and free hands to fold all this [email protected] laundry, I have to pick through baskets looking for matching socks for my kids. And since I don't have the time and free hands to fold my diapers and get them put away (they're clean!) I grab a sposie and then we have a poop blowout and have to change the baby before we can get in the car to take the kids to school, and meanwhile the toddler has taken OFF her hat and gloves, and so on and so forth. I multitask every single minute of the day. I swear, if I have to go to the bathroom I am looking for something to take with me so that won't be wasted time. My house is complete and total chaos, my office paperwork is backed up, I'm paying the mortgage late. I am heading for a nervous breakdown, or a physical one, really soon if I don't watch out.

And my mother, bless her, is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas. Because they're very stressed and they need to sit down for a week. (he just moved in with her and is, as far as I know, not employed.)

Well I have squandered another half hour. But I'm nursing the baby at the same time, so it's not like I could have been folding laundry anyway.









about your brother.
I am so sorry honey. I can so totally relate, yet your plate is waaay more full than mine--I sure wish I could do more than offer words of empathy.

Reading on...I see the chaos has gone down. *kiss kiss* to you.

Wintersong--Kim, that is lovely. I know that song means a lot to Maria too.

Kimya--yeegads on that bite, that is NASTY!! What a horrible thing! I hope it starts a-healin' right quick.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

: argh, I keep writing posts and they get lost in cyberspace. I don't even know what I've said and haven't. Kimya, did I tell you I got bit by a brown recluse? Yeah, then I made my fun joke about how it bites.









Cheesy breath?? Nope, not yet. I am glad that A isn't teething yet. She is just such a funny girl and I love the gummy smile







We need a gummy smile smilie.

Ok, why does my daughter INSIST on staying awake until midnight?? I am exhausted, but she is nowhere near ready for bed yet. Silly girl.

Um...I can't think of anything else...oh wait, Tanya, sorry about your couch, I would have been LIVID too!!! Why do we buy anything nice if we want to be parents??

Oh yeah, and i would LOVE to chat with you girlies! Let me know when and where and I'll try my best to be there


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I can't wait to show you what my girlie can do. Uploading pics now. Link to come.

Tanya, my dh used to e a carpet cleaner and will know what to do about your couch. What kind of material is it?

Okay, so this is hard to say, but I gotta tell somebody. I just found a link for some porn on my history thingy at the top. I'm feeling really insecure and upset about it. I don't think I can mention it to dh because it won't be a conversation that goes well. *Sigh* It sucks.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
it could be the teething(is he?)

yes, he's totally teething. i had no idea it could make his breath smell bad. i'm so sad. do we ever get the sweet milky breath back, or is it gone forever now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Chatting would be fun. It may be hard to get everyone in at the same time. I'm up for giving it a try, though. Mid-day or later night would work better for me. 6:30 eastern just makes me







: I'm on central time. And not a morning person.

















: except i'm on eastern not central.

we are baby party central, though, until 3 or 4 or 5 a.m. every night. does that count?














: tonight we tried the whole bath, bed, nurse thing. it took about an hour, but he fell right to sleep! for twenty minutes. i'm not sure this is an acceptable return on investment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Okay, so this is hard to say, but I gotta tell somebody. I just found a link for some porn on my history thingy at the top. I'm feeling really insecure and upset about it. I don't think I can mention it to dh because it won't be a conversation that goes well. *Sigh* It sucks.









is it possible it was just an accidental click-through?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

No, there were multiple pages. And words in the search bar. Like when I go to search for nursing tops and the list pulls up naked and other things as previous options. YKWIM by the list? So no accident. I guess it's not a big deal. I'm just feeling unattractive and this doesn't help. It's also something I really want not in the house since we're parents and all. That's not a judgement on other parents.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
nice clean furniture
children knowing boundaries
is it just a dream?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I guess it's not a big deal. I'm just feeling unattractive and this doesn't help. It's also something I really want not in the house since we're parents and all. That's not a judgement on other parents.

JessicaJoy







I've been there. Repeatedly, actually. I finally got my message through. If he wants to look at that stuff he gets a laptop and does it there. That's a matter of him respecting you and the kids in the house. If you feel it's a big deal then it is.
And you know really, it's not about you being unattractive, don't you...

God I've been away so long, in the land of guests, people people people, I keep forgetting I'm an introvert and it actually really takes it out of me having people around all the time, particularly loud, interesting types!!
In the meantime it's all been happening, car accidents, spider bites, illnesses, big -guhs to everyone, and especially to Kim, the song brought tears to my eyes. And that's good.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth*


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
i'm not sure this is an acceptable return on investment.









: so true.
Hugs to everyone this morning.

Yesterday I went out and did what I do when I'm starting to lose my mind: I bought a notebook. There's something about a new, blank notebook that just calms me down. I got a bunch of stuff written down, not a plan per se but just things that have been racing around in my head. I feel much better. Definitely an acceptable return on a very small investment.

So much to say, so little time!
Tanya, I've noticed my DD1 does the same kinds of things - no impulse control stuff. If I don't yell at her, she's much more remorseful.
JJoy - Pav is right. It's hard to believe, but it doesn't mean anything about you. You still don't have to like it, but try not to take it personally. And I would talk to him - but that's me. He should know how it makes you feel.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Frustrating, because I'll let him craft up a storm in the kitchen and just clean it up when he's done. Any tips, mama to four boys?









what, tanya? you don't want to get up at 4am to talk to us??







:

Tips - well, my oldest and my 2yo are the impulsive ones, and so far my only tips are 1. waiting, 2. not acquiring things I will be very sad to lose, and 3. limiting access. For a while, he couldn't use scissors unless I was there with him. Ftmp, he kept the craftiness in the right spot - he's always been crafty and still does lots of art. I don't think it will happen to you much more. He only did the cutting thing 2-3 times (but it was dh's ties, dress shirts and a really nice king size duvet cover







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 

Okay, so this is hard to say, but I gotta tell somebody. I just found a link for some porn on my history thingy at the top. I'm feeling really insecure and upset about it. I don't think I can mention it to dh because it won't be a conversation that goes well. *Sigh* It sucks.

Btdt... I'm sorry. There is a lot of debate about it. Is it cheating? I don't know. We have had a very long difficult road wrt bible study and the [email protected] was just one small aspect. At this point, we are basically happy - I don't feel pressure to read scripture and (I think but am not sure) he feels free to get online and use the internet the way it was intended







very funny video, yinyang, btw, although I'm not sure I would have felt it was funny 5 years ago.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

So yesterday I ran and got the Ledum and the Apis and took them along with abx, vit c, echinacea, probiotics, GSE, cod liver oil, and arnica. Me, DH, Panda and our friend Matt went to Chuck E. Cheese for like 3 hours and played Skee Ball to keep my mind off of my leg. When I got home I washed it with tea tree soap and dabbed on a little lavender EO and Rescue Remedy. So far this morning there is no throbbing, but we will see. Thanks everyone!
I better get back to


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Look what my baby girl can do. And she just turned 5 months old. Somebody please slow this down a little.

Here are Mattie's spots. And a shot of her vitiligo. It's hard to get a good shot of it. Well, I gotta go for now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
We have a parent-teacher meetng tonight for dd1. I'm nervous for that. Will let you know about it later.

ok, really gtg.

How did it go?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







I think Kim deserves a little something special for sparking a legitimate use of the word.









WTG Kim









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

DD1 is







: today. Her poor little body is so warm.

Is she feeling better today?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Tomorrow is LLL and we're having an end of the year potluck, so I need to be better! This morning was much better than yesterday, but this afternoon I'm feeling the need for a nap.









I hope you're feeling better today! And sorry about the sharpie! Ack!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Since you said that you didn't mind me writing about Emma...I am going to do it. Probably a lot in the next month. .









That was absolutely beautiful....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Chatting would be fun. It may be hard to get everyone in at the same time. I'm up for giving it a try, though. Mid-day or later night would work better for me. 6:30 eastern just makes me







: I'm on central time. And not a morning person.









Chatting would be fun! But since I have a not-so-good sleeper, not sure I could really particiapte but I would if I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Yesterday I went out and did what I do when I'm starting to lose my mind: I bought a notebook.

I loev making lists. Makes me feel better. But I tend to lose the list
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
So yesterday I ran and got the Ledum and the Apis and took them along with abx, vit c, echinacea, probiotics, GSE, cod liver oil, and arnica. Thanks everyone!
I better get back to









Wow, that's a lot of things going ont here! I'm glad to hear you're feeling better Keep us posted...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Look what my baby girl can do. And she just turned 5 months old. Somebody please slow this down a little.

Here are Mattie's spots. And a shot of her vitiligo. It's hard to get a good shot of it. Well, I gotta go for now. Thanks for the advice.

Whoa! Is she CRAWLING already????

Not much new going on here. I had two decent nights of sleep (I actually got 3.5 hours in a row) and wanted to post about it, but feared I would jinx it. Well, I was jinxed anyway. Last night was HORRID - I'm talking not sleeping more than 30 minutes! And dh couldn't help because he has ds1's illness and I didn't want him anywhere near the baby...







:







:







: It will be a miracle if emergen-c can keep my non-existent immune system up enough to fight off that illness... oy.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Well,

Let start with dd1 teacher-parent meeting. It went well, DD1 has done lots of progress. She is now talking in class and at circle time, since end of oct. That's in it's self is a success. She's extremely shy. We need to work on quite a few things but the school will also work with her. Things like how to hold a pencil, how to hold and work a pair of scissors. She needs help in knowing her number 1,2 3. She has a hard time remembering them. She also needs help writing her name. Oh, and puzzles how to work with a 15pieces puzzles.

So i guess we will work with her on the wkends and this upcoming holiday.

This morning, we, dd1 and I, went to see her speech therapist for a re-evaluation of her speech. We only did the first part before she began to lose interest. Normal for a just turn 4yrs old. She did great and even amazed the therapist.







She is talking way more and is even talking to strangers. We did see a few things that needs to be improve but she's getting better, so sure.

Yesterday, dd2 went to daycare for her first day. I'm putting her there for one day a wk just so that she can have friends and be busy for one day. She misses her big sister alot almost to the point of being down some days. She did great. She didn't really want to come home with me. lol I'm glad she did great. It was so different and so nice to only have dd3 to care for. I was able to go buy all the x-mas presents and x-mas stocking stuffers. Next wk, i'm coming back home and just sleeping the day away.







Or maybe i should start wrapping presents.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to say thank you to our federal gouv't for providing 100$/mth. DD2 will be able to do to daycare. I still need to pay a bit but at least it's not the full amt.

Kimya~ I'm glad that it's not throbbing no more. Sending healing towards your leg.~~~

Jjoy~ WOW!!! Can she talk to dd3 and get her to atleast sit up by herself. not crawling yet but just sit.







WTG Mattie!!!

Amy~ I"m not even up at 6am EST. It's too early. I'm also not a morning person. Anytime after 8am, i'm good.









JJuice~ I hope today is better than yesterday. It's a good idea about having a book to write everything and write down lists. I write down lists on a piece of paper then forget to bring that piece of paper to do what i need to do.









About porn. At first it bug me but then we talked. I still don't like it but it kinda help when he's pushy for some and i so don't want ot hear the word [email protected]

Cori~ Sorry to hear about the bad night. Just remember that it will pass. It does get better or we get used to it.







, not sure. DD1 slept thru the night 3x at the end of last wk and now she waking up again.

Quagmire~ How your dd??

Tanya~ I hope you feel better today and that you are having fun at the LLL potluck.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I can't wait to show you what my girlie can do. Uploading pics now. Link to come.

Tanya, my dh used to e a carpet cleaner and will know what to do about your couch. What kind of material is it?

Okay, so this is hard to say, but I gotta tell somebody. I just found a link for some porn on my history thingy at the top. I'm feeling really insecure and upset about it. I don't think I can mention it to dh because it won't be a conversation that goes well. *Sigh* It sucks.

Crawling???? They are just moving way to fast. I want to freeze this time right here. It's so much fun. Gummy grins, full body laughs and they're pretty compliant at this age, too.









The fabric is cotton. It's a sturdy fabric (selected on purpose).

Porn. Well, we've been there, too. I know it's something men do, and that I can live with. When it got to be frequent porn, I said something to him about how it made me feel. I think there's a fine line between an addiction to, or even just too frequent use of porn and normal behavior of men. Let him know how it makes you feel, and if he's going to do it then it's his responsibility to make sure you don't see that he's doing it. Have him download a cookie cleaner or something. You have to decide what level of it you're comfortable with, if any at all. Communication is key!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Watch it and have a good laugh about it

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
what, tanya? you don't want to get up at 4am to talk to us??







:

I love you guys, but, nope. I don't function before 7am. Central.

Maria, I think I met you at the LLL meeting today. Her baby was three weeks old. She had done everything right. She took Bradley classes, she had the "best" doctors for a natural birth. She was also diabetic. She went to 42 weeks before agreeing to induction (these docs really are the most patient and respectful...they were my shadow care). Induction went over 24 hours. She pushed for 2 hours. Then a c/s under general anesthesia. We were both crying. I felt like I was looking into your eyes. I don't know what's going on with me. I read your story, and it's just so powerful. I'm starting to think deep down that I haven't done enough to process my ds's birth. I didn't write the story, I didn't get my records. I think all I've done the last five years is my best to make sure it never happened again.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, one more thing...I have something to share that's so funny, you'll either cry or pee while you laugh (maybe both). I sent it to the YG already, but if there's someone here that wants to see it and not on the YG, PM me and I'll send it to you. I'm sorry, I don't have a link. It's completely tasteful and very clean, but hilarious!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Oh, one more thing...I have something to share that's so funny, you'll either cry or pee while you laugh (maybe both). I sent it to the YG already, but if there's someone here that wants to see it and not on the YG, PM me and I'll send it to you. I'm sorry, I don't have a link. It's completely tasteful and very clean, but hilarious!

It's very funny and explains a lot, to me who has kids who don't sleep thru the night.

Every time i see YG, i think it's a member of our ddc. Then i realise hey, it's the yahoo group thingy.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I can't wait to show you what my girlie can do. Uploading pics now. Link to come.

Okay, so this is hard to say, but I gotta tell somebody. I just found a link for some porn on my history thingy at the top. I'm feeling really insecure and upset about it. I don't think I can mention it to dh because it won't be a conversation that goes well. *Sigh* It sucks.

Oh my gosh, she's crawling?!?! That is AWESOME!!!

Hmm..porn...yeah, no fun. I am lucky, dh doesn't look at porn. It is against our religion, so it isn't anything we have to worry about. I can understand your feelings though, I think I would feel the same way.









I am so tired...I need both of my children to sleep!!! I have one night owl and one early bird...which means, Mama doesn't get much sleep. *yawn*


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Maria, I think I met you at the LLL meeting today. Her baby was three weeks old. She had done everything right. She took Bradley classes, she had the "best" doctors for a natural birth. She was also diabetic. She went to 42 weeks before agreeing to induction (these docs really are the most patient and respectful...they were my shadow care). Induction went over 24 hours. She pushed for 2 hours. Then a c/s under general anesthesia. We were both crying. I felt like I was looking into your eyes.

Oh, wow. Do you have her email? Feel free to link her to my birth story and/or share my email address with her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I don't know what's going on with me. I read your story, and it's just so powerful. I'm starting to think deep down that I haven't done enough to process my ds's birth. I didn't write the story, I didn't get my records. I think all I've done the last five years is my best to make sure it never happened again.
















:guh


----------



## mandomomma (Nov 30, 2006)

So...I am a first time poster on this thread. Ive got a DS born in july (obviously). Sounds like Ive got some things in common with ya all, from what I have read so far. I was also determined to have a natural birth, and ended up with a c/s (that I am still processing).

Oh yeah, and my DH looks at porn too......:









Glad to meet you all....


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandomomma* 
So...I am a first time poster on this thread. Ive got a DS born in july (obviously). Sounds like Ive got some things in common with ya all, from what I have read so far. I was also determined to have a natural birth, and ended up with a c/s (that I am still processing).

Oh yeah, and my DH looks at porn too......:









Glad to meet you all....

Welcome.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandomomma* 
So...I am a first time poster on this thread. Ive got a DS born in july (obviously). Sounds like Ive got some things in common with ya all, from what I have read so far. I was also determined to have a natural birth, and ended up with a c/s (that I am still processing).

Oh yeah, and my DH looks at porn too......:









Glad to meet you all....

Welcome


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Look what my baby girl can do. And she just turned 5 months old. Somebody please slow this down a little.


OMG I can't believe she is crawling!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So I'm allergic to bees, so it would probably be a great idea for me to carry some of this with me, huh? *But if I take it, do I still need to go to the hospital or am I good with just the remedy?* Thanks for all the great homeopathic insight. Got anything for a baby with Roseola? I don't think she's doing too bad. She seems herself, but maybe a little sleepier. I'll post a pic of her spots later. A lot of them are on her tee-tee. I'm soooo glad that they aren't itchy. That would be awful for her if they were. I'm not posting those spots though. Just her belly and face spots. Just wanted to be clear on that.


If you are that allergic that you could go to an anaphylactic shock, then you need to go to hospital no matter what. Homeopathic remedies can certainly save you life when it comes to bee stings or snake bites, but you still need to seek a help from a doctor! Unless you feel totally fine, I mean no swelling, nothing, then I'd say it's ok to let it go, but if you had a bad experience in past then I'd not take that chance.
sorry, I could not find anything for Roseola







I did only quick search, did not have more time to really search for a remedy. None of my books have any info on roseola either. I am glad she is doing better though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
And I also wanted to thank Pav for the great diapers I received. I have an e-mail for you. I can't send it tonight. I am trying to find a MIN home for a few GUI I have. Oh, I hope I can swing the shipping. I love you guys. I feel so close to all these women I don't really know. It's so great to have such awesome friends. Let's all move somewhere and live in a community together and be the village it takes to raise our children. Anybody?







s

You are very welcome! And please do let me know how they fit, or don't I guess









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I posted DS' birth story. Very, very, very long. (Mental note, don't take 5 months to write something. It is apt to grow to be unweildingly long.)


I so wanna read it, just have to find time for it which is really hard these days. I WILL read it though. I am glad you put it all together.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Question - My little man has been throwing up A LOT past 5 days or so. I mean he's been always a spiter, but this is way too much. I have to change his and mine clothes at least 3 times a day because he spits up over himself, me, floor, everything. Could that be from teething or do you think he could have a stomach bug? He's been sleeping very poorly lately. He slept good last 2 nights after some special teething remedy, but he is very gassy and uncomfortable. I think he is overeating as a result of seaking comfort from teething and then he's throwing it all up because that's how his body works. Any extra food comes right out.

Kim ` How's your DH doing in his new job? He did start a new job, did not he? At least I think it was your DH.....man I am getting confused ...too many posts going on here







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I am unbelievably disappointed right now. There is no Office tonight. I look forward to this show all week, and instead it's an hour of Earl. Grrr. I am irritated with myself for being so put out over a tv show but there it is.

Thank goodness my July swap CD came today!







Now I have something to ease the pain of my missing Office. JJuice, I got my contribution in the mail today... sorry for the delay.

DD1 is still sick. She had a low grade fever this morning which went away around noon, but it was 101 by 4pm. So weird. She seems fine today, is totally herself. DH stayed home with her and reported that they were looking for monsters and playing hide and seek. She took a great nap, but otherwise you'd never know she was sick.

I'm fighting DD's bug too. I can feel my glands getting achy and I'm exhausted. Stupid me I only got four hours of sleep last night - went to bed late so we could get the tree up and decorated and sort through all of the crap sitting on the kitchen table. I've been taking so much vitamin c, zinc and echinacea. Hopefully Rachel doesn't get it too.

Re: p0rn. I'm in the "it's no big deal" camp. Honestly, I have been known to look at it myself







: DH surfs occasionally too, though I think not very much. I wouldn't take it seriously JJoy. 99% of the time it's not a condemnation of you, your relationship, your body, or anything else. I think sometimes it's just easier to take care of yourself without the variables of someone else, you know?







: I'm not saying this to discount your feelings. If you think it's excessive or afffecting other areas of your married life together then that's something different. But a little surfing IMO is not a big deal, especially when you're both tired and stressed out and having a hard time finding privacy to connect. If it were me I might join him in the surfing and have a little fantasy night









Great news about Mattie crawling!

Rachel is "scooching." But generally she's just SQUIRMY. She doesn't want to be held, she doesn't want to be down on the ground on her belly or her back, she doesn't want to sit in a chair...







: She just seems generally frustrated that she can't get up and run. When she's more sleepy she will tolerate the sling but even that is getting tough. Every time I put her down on her back she flips right over immediately. Diaper changes are tough. I didn't think it would be this way until she was like 8 months!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Question - My little man has been throwing up A LOT past 5 days or so. I mean he's been always a spiter, but this is way too much. I have to change his and mine clothes at least 3 times a day because he spits up over himself, me, floor, everything. Could that be from teething or do you think he could have a stomach bug? He's been sleeping very poorly lately. He slept good last 2 nights after some special teething remedy, but he is very gassy and uncomfortable. I think he is overeating as a result of seaking comfort from teething and then he's throwing it all up because that's how his body works. Any extra food comes right out.

Holy cow Pav - I could have written that exact post! Nathan has been spitting like crazy for the past week or so! I don't think he is sick because he is generally happy all the time, no fever, etc. And you already know he's been sleeping poorly [HE JUST LAID DOWN IN MY BED THOUGH AND PUT HIMSELF TO SLEEP!?!?!?! NO FUSSING OR ANYTHING!?!?!?! I don't know what to think....] Anyway, he chews everything in sight. He is always trying to eat my shirt or pants or whatever. What are you using for teething?

I think if it was a stomach bug you'd see other things like fever, maybe change in stool, cranky behavior??


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I am unbelievably disappointed right now. There is no Office tonight. I look forward to this show all week, and instead it's an hour of Earl. Grrr. I am irritated with myself for being so put out over a tv show but there it is.

Thank goodness my July swap CD came today!







Now I have something to ease the pain of my missing Office. JJuice, I got my contribution in the mail today... sorry for the delay.

DD1 is still sick. She had a low grade fever this morning which went away around noon, but it was 101 by 4pm. So weird. She seems fine today, is totally herself. DH stayed home with her and reported that they were looking for monsters and playing hide and seek. She took a great nap, but otherwise you'd never know she was sick.

I'm fighting DD's bug too. I can feel my glands getting achy and I'm exhausted. Stupid me I only got four hours of sleep last night - went to bed late so we could get the tree up and decorated and sort through all of the crap sitting on the kitchen table. I've been taking so much vitamin c, zinc and echinacea. Hopefully Rachel doesn't get it too.

Re: p0rn. I'm in the "it's no big deal" camp. Honestly, I have been known to look at it myself







: DH surfs occasionally too, though I think not very much. I wouldn't take it seriously JJoy. 99% of the time it's not a condemnation of you, your relationship, your body, or anything else. I think sometimes it's just easier to take care of yourself without the variables of someone else, you know?







: I'm not saying this to discount your feelings. If you think it's excessive or afffecting other areas of your married life together then that's something different. But a little surfing IMO is not a big deal, especially when you're both tired and stressed out and having a hard time finding privacy to connect. If it were me I might join him in the surfing and have a little fantasy night









Great news about Mattie crawling!

Rachel is "scooching." But generally she's just SQUIRMY. She doesn't want to be held, she doesn't want to be down on the ground on her belly or her back, she doesn't want to sit in a chair...







: She just seems generally frustrated that she can't get up and run. When she's more sleepy she will tolerate the sling but even that is getting tough. Every time I put her down on her back she flips right over immediately. Diaper changes are tough. I didn't think it would be this way until she was like 8 months!

Bummer about The Office! I do like that show but I'm watching via DVD...

LOL about the porn. My dh must be weird - he has no interest in internet porn. He wants sex. Period.







If he ever wants to watch a porn, he wants me to watch it with him. We've only done it twice in 20 years (rented something off pay-per-view) though...

I hope you are able to fight off the buggie and stay healthy!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Holy cow Pav - I could have written that exact post! Nathan has been spitting like crazy for the past week or so! I don't think he is sick because he is generally happy all the time, no fever, etc. And you already know he's been sleeping poorly [HE JUST LAID DOWN IN MY BED THOUGH AND PUT HIMSELF TO SLEEP!?!?!?! NO FUSSING OR ANYTHING!?!?!?! I don't know what to think....] Anyway, he chews everything in sight. He is always trying to eat my shirt or pants or whatever. What are you using for teething?

I think if it was a stomach bug you'd see other things like fever, maybe change in stool, cranky behavior??

try this for teething - it works wonder! not for spitting up but it really helps with sleeping! http://www.healingdownloads.com/down...29bb98fad8e1a4 Play the "teething" downloads for about 5-10 minutes to him - it's AMAZING how they calm down instantly and listen to it. After that he goes to sleep really easy. I did it 2 nights ago and he slept 7 hours straight, last night I forgot about it and he was up a lot - so I turned the computer on at 3 am and played it to him and they he finally went to bed.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Well,

Let start with dd1 teacher-parent meeting. .

I'm glad everything from the conference to daycare went well today! Yeah!

And yes, I do know the non-sleeping will pass....but I like to complain while it is happening.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

My friend came over yesterday and told me about this website. I don't know, maybe some of you already seen it before but I thought I'd share this with you. it seems like a cool site! http://www.savingdinner.com/
It has ready to go menus with shopping list and everything. YOu just pick what type of meals you want - meat, vegetarian etc.... I have yet to check it out. http://www.savingdinner.com/menu_mai...nu_mailer.html


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
try this for teething - it works wonder! not for spitting up but it really helps with sleeping! http://www.healingdownloads.com/down...29bb98fad8e1a4 Play the "teething" downloads for about 5-10 minutes to him - it's AMAZING how they calm down instantly and listen to it. After that he goes to sleep really easy. I did it 2 nights ago and he slept 7 hours straight, last night I forgot about it and he was up a lot - so I turned the computer on at 3 am and played it to him and they he finally went to bed.

Interesting!!! I've been using one of those white noise machines that sounds like the ocean (has other settings too)...he does seem to find it relaxing...it really is helping me as well!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
My friend came over yesterday and told me about this website. I don't know, maybe some of you already seen it before but I thought I'd share this with you. it seems like a cool site! http://www.savingdinner.com/
It has ready to go menus with shopping list and everything. YOu just pick what type of meals you want - meat, vegetarian etc.... I have yet to check it out. http://www.savingdinner.com/menu_mai...nu_mailer.html

Sounds like something I could really use - thanks for passing it along!

FYI - just checked it out - it is not free...but looks very cool...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Two questions:

--Are your kiddos' legs really bowed still? Ds2's are, especially one of them. It worries me because I do not remember what ds1's were like. I remember at the last ped appt I asked her about it and she said it was in the range of normal...but still...

OK seriously - I'm so out of it that I can't remember the second question!!! I'm such a dork.







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Interesting!!! I've been using one of those white noise machines that sounds like the ocean (has other settings too)...he does seem to find it relaxing...it really is helping me as well!

Except that this is homeopathy. It's "encrypted" into music so you don't need to take it orally - you just listen to it. To get the most out of it, read about it here:
http://www.healingdownloads.com/how.php


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Except that this is homeopathy. It's "encrypted" into music so you don't need to take it orally - you just listen to it. To get the most out of it, read about it here:
http://www.healingdownloads.com/how.php

Do you play it before bed? My computer is nowhere near where I put him to sleep....can you do it anytime? How many times do you play it? I'm willing to try anything...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Do you play it before bed? My computer is nowhere near where I put him to sleep....can you do it anytime? How many times do you play it? I'm willing to try anything...

anytime you think he needs it. I don't have a computer near bed either, I have him in my arms and play it to him while I am on MDC







He's always really quiet and listening. I have it saved in my "library" in Windows media player so I only click on that file and it plays it over and over and over.... YOu need to also pick the gender, continent; you can even do season and then the healing donwload of your choice, which is teething in this case.

There is one for Whooping cough as well and I used it when Ds1 had it in May - I played it before he went to bed and that night he never had an episode of coughing. If I forgot he'd be coughing all night.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Who was it that was going dairy free? Miss juice? How is it going so far? Is your DS's ecsema getting better? I was going to suggest something as an alternative to going dairy-free - have you tried dygestive enzymes to help you digest dairy products better? Perhaps that would help as well? What enzyme is it that helps break down the dairy products - lacteese? Something like that I think.

That website I just posted above has dairy free menus there. Check it out:
http://www.savingdinner.com/menu_mai...p_me_pick.html

Here's a sample menu (6 recipes) for 4 people for dairy free meals:
http://www.savingdinner.com/menus/free_menu_HHMM.pdf


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
There is one for Whooping cough as well and I used it when Ds1 had it in May - I played it before he went to bed and that night he never had an episode of coughing. If I forgot he'd be coughing all night.

WOW!!!!

When I click on the teething link, it doesn't ask me for season, location, etc...where does it do that?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
WOW!!!!

When I click on the teething link, it doesn't ask me for season, location, etc...where does it do that?

On top of the page there are options for season, gender and location. You have to create folder in your Windows media playr that you will save those donwloads into. Yuo don't have to do it, but it's better, here's what it says about Choosing the correct download:

Quote:

The idea that one size suits all in medicine is a pharmaceutical convenience, not a reality. You need to choose the healing download according to your sex, the season and the area in the world where you live. It will still work if you don't choose but it will be more effective if you do. If you broadcast these downloads to a group, choose what you can that is common like location, time of day and season.

Seasons
If you live in a place with obvious seasons them seasonal influences are important and affect healing. This is common practice in acupuncture, to do seasonal treatments to complement and enhance the treatment related to the problem. Most people get seasonal illnesses, colds for example, so this influence is obvious if you think about it.
Just tick the box with the season you are now experiencing and update the download as the season changes.

Location
The location where you live affects how healing works so I have incorporated this into the healing. Location is not to do with race or parents, it is to do with where you are living now. Location is to do with earth energies and these affect the flow of healing in each location. The idea that one size suits all in medicine is a pharmaceutical convenience, not a reality.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's link to a detailed description on how to do it:

http://www.healingdownloads.com/down...or_dummies.php


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh s**t LOL







I am sorry, I just noticed that it is NOT there!!!! I don't know why he took it out! Well, to get it, go to "log in" page and type in the password

*downloads*

then go back to healing dowloads page and you will see it on top of the page. Loging in will bring up the whole list of downloads that was not available before.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Pav~ that site is so cool. I'm going to save it. Too bad there isn't something for sleepless/frequent wakings.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I am unbelievably disappointed right now. There is no Office tonight. I look forward to this show all week, and instead it's an hour of Earl.









: I LOVE The Office. Dh and I were both pretty







: that it isn't on tonight







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
LOL about the porn. My dh must be weird - he has no interest in internet porn. He wants sex. Period.









Mine too!







Just give him sex and he's a happy camper









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Interesting!!! I've been using one of those white noise machines that sounds like the ocean (has other settings too)...he does seem to find it relaxing...it really is helping me as well!

Dh made a cd for me for Seth when he was a baby. It was the music of our house for the longest time. He needed it all the time. Anyway, if you want I'll make you one and stick it in the mail to you on Saturday. I'm going to the PO that day anyway, just let me know


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Oh, wow. Do you have her email? Feel free to link her to my birth story and/or share my email address with her.

She signed the sign in sheet, so I can probably get it from the other leader. I feel compelled to talk to her more. I think an ICAN group might be my new calling. My introverted self leading LLL meetings and now I want to do ICAN, too. Go figure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandomomma* 
So...I am a first time poster on this thread. Ive got a DS born in july (obviously). Sounds like Ive got some things in common with ya all, from what I have read so far. I was also determined to have a natural birth, and ended up with a c/s (that I am still processing).

Oh yeah, and my DH looks at porn too......:









Glad to meet you all....

Glad to meet you, too! And welcome. If there's something that seems to be an inside joke, well, there are plenty, so just ask and we'll fill you in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Could that be from teething or do you think he could have a stomach bug? He's been sleeping very poorly lately.

I wonder if the excess saliva from teethgin that is swallowed could be causing upset tummy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I don't know, maybe some of you already seen it before but I thought I'd share this with you. it seems like a cool site! http://www.savingdinner.com/

I haven't seen the site before. I saw the book in the LLL catalog once, and thought it would be helpful around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Two questions:

--Are your kiddos' legs really bowed still? Ds2's are, especially one of them. It worries me because I do not remember what ds1's were like. I remember at the last ped appt I asked her about it and she said it was in the range of normal...but still...

OK seriously - I'm so out of it that I can't remember the second question!!! I'm such a dork.







:









1. Keira's legs are bowed a lot still, but then she's not even 4 months yet.
2. You are not a dork, you're a mommy









I think I'm having a relapse of my cold. I think I neglected my water and EmergenC consumption. I'm going to bed after a little tv tonight, then hopefully tomorrow will be better.

JJoy, I only have one more bag to make for you and they'll be ready to mail. The wipes bag and pail liner were finished just before I got this rotten cold a couple days ago.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Pav~ that site is so cool. I'm going to save it. Too bad there isn't something for sleepless/frequent wakings.


there's plenty of help for that out there







I don't know what's available in Canada, but I am guessing pretty much the same as here in US. Have you tried Calm forte from Hylands? Or Quietede (sp?) from Boiron? Or try this remedy finder to find the one remedy for you:
http://www.abchomeopathy.com/go.php

Man i am really



































tonight! You all must be like














:
It's all about the love though
















Good night mamas, hope you all sleep better tonight!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Have you tried Calm forte from Hylands?

I have tried it. Calmz Forte 4 Kidz. I've used it enough to remember it's spelled with z's









I've not given it to the baby, but I've given them to the older dc on especially rowdy nights. Amazing how well they work. I've tried Hyland's colic tablets with the baby. Better than mylicon any day.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Pav thanks for you help, i will check out that site.

DD1 slept thru for 3 nights last wk and now is back to her usual of waking up. We are just tired, dh and I. Especially with 3 kids now waking up at night.








:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Who was it that was going dairy free? Miss juice? How is it going so far? Is your DS's ecsema getting better? I was going to suggest something as an alternative to going dairy-free - have you tried dygestive enzymes to help you digest dairy products better? Perhaps that would help as well? What enzyme is it that helps break down the dairy products - lacteese? Something like that I think.

That website I just posted above has dairy free menus there. Check it out:
http://www.savingdinner.com/menu_mai...p_me_pick.html

Here's a sample menu (6 recipes) for 4 people for dairy free meals:
http://www.savingdinner.com/menus/free_menu_HHMM.pdf

Holy thank you!
Yes it's me, been 4 days now but seems like 4 YEARS - Where is my cheese??? DS seems mostly better but it comes and goes... hourly







:

How long should one do an elimination before seeing results??

GTG sooooooooooo tired
much love
JJ


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

How long should one do an elimination before seeing results??

Sorry, Juice. Dairy elimination can take at least 2-3 weeks to eliminate from the body. Some people may see changes sooner, but if you want to make sure it's not dairy you need to wait at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Jjoy~ WOW!!! Can she talk to dd3 and get her to atleast sit up by herself. not crawling yet but just sit.







WTG Mattie!!!


She's not actually totally crawling. She gets up and moves one "crawl" forward and then falls all over herself. Last night she was doing well, but tonight she was having a hard time getting her belly up. Go figure. She's been a crankpot a lot today. Her spots are pretty much gone. And the silly thing about her ,and Emma too, is that she can not sit up alone very long. She sits kinda wobbly and I have to put my legs in a circle around her so she can use them to help balancer herself. My silly girls. I guess they can sit in our laps, but if they wanna get somewhere they have to figure out the crawl.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

The fabric is cotton. It's a sturdy fabric (selected on purpose).

Porn. Well, we've been there, too. I know it's something men do, and that I can live with. When it got to be frequent porn, I said something to him about how it made me feel. I think there's a fine line between an addiction to, or even just too frequent use of porn and normal behavior of men. Let him know how it makes you feel, and if he's going to do it then it's his responsibility to make sure you don't see that he's doing it. Have him download a cookie cleaner or something. You have to decide what level of it you're comfortable with, if any at all. Communication is key!








:

My dh said that's bad news. If your upholstery removes from the cushion you might have hope. You can remove the fabric and try and ink remover and might have some luck. If they don't remove, whatever you use will soak the stain into the cushion and will probably bring it back up later, possibly bigger. Sorry I'm not more helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh my gosh, she's crawling?!?! That is AWESOME!!!

Hmm..porn...yeah, no fun. I am lucky, dh doesn't look at porn. It is against our religion, so it isn't anything we have to worry about. I can understand your feelings though, I think I would feel the same way.









It really is against ours too. That's a part of the problem. We've been really lax with our religious practices since I was put ton bedrest with Emma. We've little by little let things go. I hate it so much. I'm not sure what to do with my dh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
If you are that allergic that you could go to an anaphylactic shock, then you need to go to hospital no matter what. Homeopathic remedies can certainly save you life when it comes to bee stings or snake bites, but you still need to seek a help from a doctor! Unless you feel totally fine, I mean no swelling, nothing, then I'd say it's ok to let it go, but if you had a bad experience in past then I'd not take that chance.
sorry, I could not find anything for Roseola







I did only quick search, did not have more time to really search for a remedy. None of my books have any info on roseola either. I am glad she is doing better though.

You are very welcome! And please do let me know how they fit, or don't I guess









I'm not sure if I really even am still allergic. I'm jsut operating on the assuption that I am because I don't wanna find out the bad way. I was apparently stung when I was little and had a terrible reaction. I don't even know how bad. My mom had to carry some pills around, in case I got stung again and has always listed it on my school records my whole life. They told my mom I might outgrow it. I'm not interested in finding out if I'm actually allergic or not.
And they fit, quite beautifully actually. The ones for Mattie are great. There were 3 different patterns for Emma and I wanted to comment on the differences. I also have some pics, but my whole pic thing is a huge pain. And it's hard for me to do anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Dh made a cd for me for Seth when he was a baby. It was the music of our house for the longest time. He needed it all the time. Anyway, if you want I'll make you one and stick it in the mail to you on Saturday. I'm going to the PO that day anyway, just let me know









Could I get one of those, by chance? There is a lot of noise around here and you can hear everything in our room where the girls sleep. And my aunt is really loud. So I've been looking for something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have tried it. Calmz Forte 4 Kidz. I've used it enough to remember it's spelled with z's









I wanted to ask if you guys could tell me about something that might help Emma. I don't know what her issue really is, but she detests going to bed. Not your typical kid stalling type stuff. Like screaming bloody murder kind of stuff. Got any ideas on a homeopathic that might ease this? Will the above mentioned Calmz Forte help?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Question - My little man has been throwing up A LOT past 5 days or so. I mean he's been always a spiter, but this is way too much. I have to change his and mine clothes at least 3 times a day because he spits up over himself, me, floor, everything. Could that be from teething or do you think he could have a stomach bug?

DD has this too, and now white runny stools... any advice anyone?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I
And yes, I do know the non-sleeping will pass....but I like to complain while it is happening.
















Oh this is me, this is me!!

JJoy, dd is crawling too in just the way you describe. When I wake up she is always towering over me and on her way somewhere! She can manage one or two crawls, and then she doesn't fall, but just whines in frustration. Where's the rewind button??

Pav - sounds like a fascinating site. Will give it a try if I ever get a second

Fridays I have 2 clients, 2 hrs work in the week -not enough to get used to the fact that I have to wear clothes without chuckup on them ,wash my hair etc, I've just realised all this and I have to leave the house in an hour, along with the whole rest of the family







:

love to all!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
It really is against ours too. That's a part of the problem. We've been really lax with our religious practices since I was put ton bedrest with Emma. We've little by little let things go. I hate it so much. I'm not sure what to do with my dh.

It's against our faith as well. I'm not sure that many faith's actually approve of porn!







For my faith, one of the best things we can do is pray about it. It would be good to communicate to dh how it makes you feel, but if you are looking for something to do for dh, then pray.

Sarenka, hope you made it out of the house in time - and clean.









Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning,

We had a great night with dd3. I nursed her at 8 and then switch sides at 9 because she didn't want to fall asleep on the right side.








She slept until 7am







:

For the others girls well that's another story.







I don't know when they came in our bedroom.

Where is Elsanne?? I haven't been bug in a few days.







i hope everything is ok with her.

How is everyone this morning???


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 

Where is Elsanne?? I haven't been bug in a few days.









what kind of bug would you like to be today?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

So I noticed that my calms for kids isn't spelled with z's.
Oh, well. I must have been thinking of something else. I plead lack of brain activity during pregnancy.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
what kind of bug would you like to be today?









How about a ladybug.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Pav, Where do we find sulphur?? in what type of foods, or natural stuff??


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Hey Pav, Where do we find sulphur?? in what type of foods, or natural stuff??

not sure what you mean. did that come up as a result in that remedy finder? if yes than it's a name for homeopathic remedy and you can buy it at some type of health stores - don't know types you have up there.
http://www.elixirs.com/prodSearch.cf...All+Categories


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, it came up on that site i was suppose to check last night.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

The homeopathic finder said that sulphur would be good for the frequent wakings. Now how do you decide how much to give a child??


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
The homeopathic finder said that sulphur would be good for the frequent wakings. Now how do you decide how much to give a child??

in that case I'd rather get a combination remedy in case Suplhur is not the correct remedy. combination remedies have a mixture of remedies to cover most symptoms so you don't have to the work and trying to find the one and only remedy.
for example this company makes great products:
http://www.kingbio.com/naturalmed/product_listing.html

this one's for sleep: sleep aid
or this one: fears & nightmares this one has sulphur in it.

I don't know if they would ship to Canada. But I don't see why not.

Calms forte has sulphur in it too. It's cheap. I am sure you can buy that one in Canada. It's a popular brand.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks pav. I think i'll try the Calm Forte and see what it can do for the girls, except dd3.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sorry, Juice. Dairy elimination can take at least 2-3 weeks to eliminate from the body. Some people may see changes sooner, but if you want to make sure it's not dairy you need to wait at least 2-3 weeks.









Tanya. This is not what I want to hear.








but I guess I'll stick with it for the next two weeks, and see what happens. Then Christmastime with all it's dairyful goodness will be a great time to test it out by reintroducing everything.

And lack of brain activity during pregnancy is totally understandable. It's lack of brain activity NOW that is scaring me. I drove the kids to school this morning - it's about a 5 minute drive from here. It was a particularly difficult house-leaving experience, with missing gloves and the wrong hat and "I'll miss my daddy" and tears and tantrums etc. so we were running a little late. Well I got the kids to school, and as DD1 was getting out of the car she pointed out that DS wasn't buckled in. OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN. I feel like the most amazingly neglectful parent on the planet. How did I do that???????

And now, You're all here to witness it, Ethan just rolled from his belly to his back for the first time. He's been going back to belly for three days. He's now officially mobile!

[email protected]


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
what kind of bug would you like to be today?

















sandrine, you are such a good sport. I'm not sure if that's a typo or if you even want to know this, but the phrase I think you wanted is "haven't been bugged" in a while. And yea, Elsanne is the one for that







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

You know, i've been bugged all my life that it's nothing new to get bugged again. Just a different person, that's all. And yes, i know my sentence is probably wrong.









In my family we have a saying:

If you are not bugged then you are not loved.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

2hrs with no one coming in and posting? That's horrible.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







Tanya. This is not what I want to hear.








but I guess I'll stick with it for the next two weeks, and see what happens. Then Christmastime with all it's dairyful goodness will be a great time to test it out by reintroducing everything.

And lack of brain activity during pregnancy is totally understandable. It's lack of brain activity NOW that is scaring me. I drove the kids to school this morning - it's about a 5 minute drive from here. It was a particularly difficult house-leaving experience, with missing gloves and the wrong hat and "I'll miss my daddy" and tears and tantrums etc. so we were running a little late. Well I got the kids to school, and as DD1 was getting out of the car she pointed out that DS wasn't buckled in. OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN. I feel like the most amazingly neglectful parent on the planet. How did I do that???????

And now, You're all here to witness it, Ethan just rolled from his belly to his back for the first time. He's been going back to belly for three days. He's now officially mobile!

[email protected]

OMG that totally happened to me too but with the older one. And twice already! We got to our final destination and Sebastian got off his car seat and said "lets go!" - I looked back and was like - "what the f***!!" and one more and worst thing - it was not just me - it was me AND my DH there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I've done that too with forgeting to put on their harness. Now they tell me.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I've done that too with forgeting to put on their harness. Now they tell me.









I told DS that he has to tell me if i forget but i don't think he realizes he's not strapped. in our case it's more likelly to happen if i go with DH because we are chatting and DS gets into his carseat himself - that's how it happens. if i have to put him in there i strap him right away it can not happen.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

pav~ That happened to me too. I also forget when i open their doors, get the big girls in the van and then go to the other door and put dd3 in. I sometimes just get in the driver side without strapping them, especially when it's only one older dd. When it's two, i see that they are not completly in their seat yet. They like to argue who's going to sit beside dd3.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, elsane, come back! I've even managed to burn Bob for you!

Thanks Tanya, yes, I did get out of the house. probably clean (there are always those last minute little spurts down the back of your clothes...)

took dd to the dr too and it seems she has a bit of an infection in her tummy - dr said the ****** pooh was quite rare and dd may well have been taking full advantage of her ability to crawl off blankets and swallowed a bit of something she shouldn't. I did find her licking the floor quite intensely today. Oh no...
she's got something to absorb the toxins, I mixed it with some milk in a cup and she had her first drink! She was a good sport at first but by the end she'd had enough. She also took her first homeopathic tablets! chamomilla vulgaris 15 for tummies and teething...

I feel pretty







about it probably being a lack of hygiene. I also pick toys up she drops from the floor and they go back in her mouth without doing the boiling water thing







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

me again, talking to myself









I'm always here at the wrong time. And I'm going to bed now. Anyway I have two questions - one, how often do you all change diapers/nappies now, I mean at this stage? And the other for Maria, I've been trying to find where you posted a link to your birth story, to no avail, could you post it again? And by the way, having just read your contribution to another thread, may I crown you the Queen of Assertive Letters? That was great!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sarenka~ My dd3 doesn't seem to need to be change as often as i thought or did with the older girls. In cds, i change her about 4x and about 1-2x at night depending how her disp dipe is full and it's never full. She doesn't wet as much. She is also dry during the times she is awake.


----------



## mandomomma (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! You guys are good! So much to chat about....now I know where to come when I am awake in the middle of the night.

I have done that with the unbuckled car seat twice...with my four month old. It was one of my "bad mommy!" moments...glad to know Im not alone


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm always here at the wrong time. And I'm going to bed now. Anyway I have two questions - one, how often do you all change diapers/nappies now, I mean at this stage?

We change every 2 hours or so, unless I know he's wet and needs a nap or we're going out, in which case I change at that time regardless. He doesn't need a change all night anymore.

Related to this, man, can this baby poop. 5-7 poops/day. Isn't that nuts for almost 5 months?


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Goodness I really have to get more proficient at







to keep up around here!

So here are some delayed responses -
1. I too have driven with my DD not clicked in - she likes to have the lower buckles undone so she can grab her feet when we are out and about - and I forgot to click them back in. Made it about one light when I saw her in the mirror with her feet in her hands and went oh







pulled over and got her secure!

2. found MDC when we were TTC and I was researching homebirth, midwives, etc - stayed because the information and people were so wonderful! I can credit MDC with my decision have a doula at my homebirth, to use a birth tub and to delay/selective vax.

So lastly I really wanted to try and do our day in smilies and vent at the same time. DH is leaving work early today as he is "sooooooooooooo tired" (note the sarcasm!). So here is our day, and my DH's contribution!

9PM -






























12am -









2am -









5am -









6am -make















change DD and get her dressed







try to shower and get ready while entertaining DD







wash bottles and prep EBM for day care, and clothes etc.







: clean pump parts and repack for the day







play with little girl before loading in the car to go to day care

7:30 drive to day care and drop off DD

8:00 - 5:00 work,







: work








: work







:

5:15 drive back to day care and retrieve DD

6:00







then







: the moment we get in the door then







:







cook dinner with babe in arms







and other chores between nursing and cooking

7:00 - 9:00 Play with DD







until :yawning: then up to bed to






























So here is the







when DH informed me he is leaving work early to sleep because he is soooo tired, he points out that this week he has done 5 whole trips to day care and cooked 3 times, I guess I am supposed to







- wow he finally did almost 1/2 of the driving and cooking (not to mention care of DD, dishes, laundry, feedings etc).

I am








: DD is







: so neither one of us is getting much sleep at all (sniffles and congestion for us both). I haven't had a "night off" in over a month, and he is the one that is "tired"!!!!!!!!!

Makes me want to


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Could I get one of those, by chance? There is a lot of noise around here and you can hear everything in our room where the girls sleep. And my aunt is really loud. So I've been looking for something.


You bet! I'll put it in with the diaper bag. I'm not going to the PO tomorrow, but on Monday. I'll send it priority so you should have by Thursday at the very latest. Is that ok?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
It's against our faith as well. I'm not sure that many faith's actually approve of porn!







For my faith, one of the best things we can do is pray about it. It would be good to communicate to dh how it makes you feel, but if you are looking for something to do for dh, then pray.

I completely agree. If you haven't been very active in your church for a while, dh may balk at the idea of you saying that he shouldn't be doing it because of religious reasons. But, I completely agree with Tanya. Pray about it, ask dh to pray about it with you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN. I feel like the most amazingly neglectful parent on the planet. How did I do that???????


Yep, we've done that. It was with ds. We were leaving to go somewhere and dh was in charge of buckling ds and I was in charge of buckling dd. Well...we were on the road and ds said, "You need to buckle me!!!". I about died! I'm glad he told me though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
me again, talking to myself









I'm always here at the wrong time. And I'm going to bed now. Anyway I have two questions - one, how often do you all change diapers/nappies now, I mean at this stage? And the other for Maria, I've been trying to find where you posted a link to your birth story, to no avail, could you post it again? And by the way, having just read your contribution to another thread, may I crown you the Queen of Assertive Letters? That was great!

I change A's diapers every 3 hours or so...or if she's pooped or very cranky. I don't change her at night though. I put 2 prefolds and a wool or fleece cover on her and let her pee it up all night!

Heather -







Don't you just love it when our dh's like to act like they are SO abused by us??







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm always here at the wrong time. And I'm going to bed now. Anyway I have two questions - one, how often do you all change diapers/nappies now, I mean at this stage?

Way less often than at the beginning now. We go through about 12-15 diapers a day rather than 18-24.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And the other for Maria, I've been trying to find where you posted a link to your birth story, to no avail, could you post it again?

Sure, it's here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=572151

It's really long. Really, really long. I had someone tell me off-thread that they usually scoff when someone warns of length, but I really meant it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And by the way, having just read your contribution to another thread, may I crown you the Queen of Assertive Letters? That was great!









Thanks. I've had years of practice and many repeats of the mantra, "I am not responsible for her happiness. I am not responsible for her happiness. I am not responsible for her happiness. ..." Also, "I don't need her to understand, I just need to inform her of my decision. I don't need her to understand, I just need to inform her of my decision. I don't need her to understand, I just need to inform her of my decision. ..."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather, that was a nice smilie rundown of your day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







sandrine, you are such a good sport. I'm not sure if that's a typo or if you even want to know this, but the phrase I think you wanted is "haven't been bugged" in a while. And yea, Elsanne is the one for that







:

Hey. Did I smell youguys talkin 'bout me??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where is Elsanne?? I haven't been bug in a few days.







i hope everything is ok with her.

I now pronounce you, a Potato Bug. Do you frenchophones know what those are? Noooo? They're the little guys that ball up when they get scared. Sol loves them (dd1) and puts them on her person whenever she finds one. When she does, I secretly celebrate, knowing I have about 5-10 min of (Sol's) entertainment out of that bug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
what kind of bug would you like to be today?

















:

I have been craaazy bizzy with bellydance. I am giving a 3 day workshop here in town and then some of the students stayed with me (from mex city) so you know how it is with guests...

and I have some amazing news (for me, anyway). I have been offered my dream job! Details at 11.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

I now pronounce you, a Potato Bug. Do you frenchophones know what those are? Noooo? They're the little guys that ball up when they get scared. Sol loves them (dd1) and puts them on her person whenever she finds one. When she does, I secretly celebrate, knowing I have about 5-10 min of (Sol's) entertainment out of that bug.








:

I have been craaazy bizzy with bellydance. I am giving a 3 day workshop here in town and then some of the students stayed with me (from mex city) so you know how it is with guests...

and I have some amazing news (for me, anyway). I have been offered my dream job! Details at 11.


Potato bug? That's too funny!!

So dream job? WOW!! I can't wait to hear about it!! CONGRATULATIONS! I don't think I am going to stay up for that though, sorry. I will check me emails first thing in the morning.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN.

Yeah. I've done that MORE THAN ONCE. Can you imagine? Normally when I pick up the girls I get DD2 first because we sit and nurse a while. I have the wretched bucket to lug around so I usually put her in it to save space... well she normally fusses when I first put her down but she stops if I just pick up the bucket and start walking. So I'd figure ok I'll just buckle her once I get in the car. Well. What with the distraction of moving everyone out the door, preventing DD1 from throwing herself in front of a car in the parking lot, etc etc... DD2 never got buckled. And it's a 20 minute drive







After the second time I decided that no amount of fussing is worth forgetting that.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
man, can this baby poop. 5-7 poops/day. Isn't that nuts for almost 5 months?

um, ds hasn't poo'd in 4 days or so-yikes, it's gonna be a doozey!

potato bug? we call em rolly pollies! can't wait to hear job details!

ok, crying babe (why does this always happen?), hi to all...
kel


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

I now pronounce you, a Potato Bug.

I never heard of Potato Bugs until I moved to Utah. I thought it was just something they called them here. They are Roly Polys to me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
um, ds hasn't poo'd in 4 days or so-yikes, it's gonna be a doozey!

potato bug? we call em rolly pollies! can't wait to hear job details!

Ooh, I LOVE those poos!!







Glad to know i"m not the only one who calls them taht.

Hey Pav, homeopathic question for you - Seth is up 3 or 4 times a night. He is up crying, screaming, what have you. Is there a remedy to help him sleep at night? He has never, I repeat never, in his 2.5 years, slept through the night. Anything??


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Baby poop. 5-7 poops/day. Isn't that nuts for almost 5 months?

You know my DD1 always went at least 4x a day. I figured once she stopped nursing it would slow down. At almost 3 she still goes several times a day!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Dh made a cd for me for Seth when he was a baby. It was the music of our house for the longest time. He needed it all the time. Anyway, if you want I'll make you one and stick it in the mail to you on Saturday. I'm going to the PO that day anyway, just let me know









I'm willing to try anything...just let me know the cost of shipping material and postage!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
1. Keira's legs are bowed a lot still, but then she's not even 4 months yet.
2. You are not a dork, you're a mommy









I think I'm having a relapse of my cold. I think I neglected my water and EmergenC consumption. I'm going to bed after a little tv tonight, then hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Thanks!







I still can't remember the second question!







How are you feeling today/tonight?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I wanted to ask if you guys could tell me about something that might help Emma. I don't know what her issue really is, but she detests going to bed. Not your typical kid stalling type stuff. Like screaming bloody murder kind of stuff. Got any ideas on a homeopathic that might ease this? Will the above mentioned Calmz Forte help?

JJoy - i do think you should try the Calm Forte....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
So I noticed that my calms for kids isn't spelled with z's.
Oh, well. I must have been thinking of something else. I plead lack of brain activity during pregnancy.
















That is totally something I would do

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN. I feel like the most amazingly neglectful parent on the planet. How did I do that???????

Unfortunately, We've BTDT as well. DS1 is good now about checking both himself and the babe...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I feel pretty







about it probably being a lack of hygiene. I also pick toys up she drops from the floor and they go back in her mouth without doing the boiling water thing







:

Do people seriously boil everything? I don't!! I throw the pacifiers in the dishwasher every once in a while but I don't make a point of cleaning them every time I drop them. It is good for the immune system!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
Goodness I really have to get more proficient at







to keep up around here!


Hi Heather! Loved your day - I could relate to a lot of it.







: So when you were reading the book - does that mean you have bible study twice per day?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
and I have some amazing news (for me, anyway). I have been offered my dream job! Details at 11.

Do tell! I hope you don't mean 11 your time...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
um, ds hasn't poo'd in 4 days or so-yikes, it's gonna be a doozey!










:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Hey Pav, homeopathic question for you - Seth is up 3 or 4 times a night. He is up crying, screaming, what have you. Is there a remedy to help him sleep at night? He has never, I repeat never, in his 2.5 years, slept through the night. Anything??

I think you should try the Calm Forte too...here is the description of it
http://www.hylands.com/products/calms4kids.php


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Hey Pav, homeopathic question for you - Seth is up 3 or 4 times a night. He is up crying, screaming, what have you. Is there a remedy to help him sleep at night? He has never, I repeat never, in his 2.5 years, slept through the night. Anything??

YOu know I've been hearing that a lot about 2-4 year olds. And we have the same problem here. They say it's age where kids have lots of nightmares. And the more imaginative they are the worse it gets. Sebastian is having nightmares sometimes 5times a night!! He talks from sleep, he wakes up and even though his eyes are wide open he IS SLEEPING! There is so much fear it those eyes, it scares me every time. It looks like he is looking at death - and I MEAN this. I start shaking him to wake him up because it gets to a point when I am scared myself.
I have recently bought remedy for Fears & nightmares from Kingbio.com but had only used it few times because he just started new hopefully his constitutional remedy few days ago and he is right now as I am typing this going through some major aggravations and is having nightmares all night past 2 nights. It's really tiring and wearing us down. And him too - he is really a different person lately. I am hoping he will get over this real fast and will actaully be able to sleep peacefully. Poor guy.








So my best recommendation would be the "fear & nightmares" remedy if you think it's the problem. Otherwise Calms forte (make sure it's the one for kids - the one for adults tastes nasty and does not disolve instantly) or Sleep Aid again by KingBIo (you can buy it at www.hmedicine.com or directly from kingbio.com)


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Hi Heather! Loved your day - I could relate to a lot of it.







: So when you were reading the book - does that mean you have bible study twice per day?


















DH would *love*that! No I have actually mastered nursing and reading! Once she nods off I can sneak the book open!

We need a smilie for Bible study! In my case that would be Torah study! We are lucky to "praise G-d" once a week around here. But I guess you could say in honor of Shabbat it is on the schedule for tomorrow - gotta take advantage of her once a day 2 hour nap while we are both at home!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

I can't find the Sleep Aid in the KingBio or the Hmedicine websites. So, I'll go get some Calms Forte tomorrow at Wild Oats. Thanks!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

i'm gonna get sprung by my gf soon - but my excuse is I'm feeding the baby!
Saturday afternoon here and we're about to have friends over for dinner. My in laws are coming on Wednesday to stay with us for 10 weeks from England (Laura my partner is English) so we're moving the house around and giving them upstairs and we're going to all cram together downstairs!

We have 4 brms, 2 up and 2 down and 2 living rooms and 2 bathrooms so it should all work!

I'm looking forward to her folks coming - built in babysitters for 10 weeks. I was dreading the school holidays! It's summer here now and my son finishes school for the next 8 weeks









I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts









Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!

Ahh well now I'm babbling on...........


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

I change A's diapers every 3 hours or so...or if she's pooped or very cranky. I don't change her at night though. I put 2 prefolds and a wool or fleece cover on her and let her pee it up all night!

Oh thanks, THIS is what I was wanting to hear!
And no nappy rashes here, ever...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I

Do people seriously boil everything? I don't!! I throw the pacifiers in the dishwasher every once in a while but I don't make a point of cleaning them every time I drop them. It is good for the immune system!









oh, and I wanted to hear this, too!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!


















Congrats!! On the 10 years and 3 kids as well as the wedding itself!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

JJuice,







. Haven't been there yet, but almost. I think it happens to almost everyone at some point. I take comfort in the fact that the odds of an accident are small, and so are the chances of forgetting, so multiply those two together and you have a very small number.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
So when you were reading the book - does that mean you have bible study twice per day?

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
My in laws are coming on Wednesday to stay with us for 10 weeks from England (Laura my partner is English)

I'm looking forward to her folks coming - built in babysitters for 10 weeks. I was dreading the school holidays! It's summer here now and my son finishes school for the next 8 weeks









Happy summer! I'm so jealous. This week a few years ago I was at a bach (sp?) somewhere between Wellington and the south island. (Golden something or other?)

It is cold here now. I never truly appreciated having a summer baby until I had to deal with bundling a baby up to leave the house only to hear that unmistakable, "I've peed and I'm unhappy about it!" squeal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!

Congratulations!!!







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

P.S. We rarely change diapers at night anymore. We use disposables or a good soaker. (I am a total nerd -- I am thrilled to be taking part in the industrial composting of diapers. My city has a "green bin" program that takes all food waste and a few other things including sposies and composts them.)

P.P.S. Elsanne, what's the job? Congrats!!







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!

Ahh well now I'm babbling on...........









That's awsome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I can't find the Sleep Aid in the KingBio or the Hmedicine websites. So, I'll go get some Calms Forte tomorrow at Wild Oats. Thanks!

 sleep aid

comlete list of products

yeah, I think they discontinued the sleep aid at hmedicine.com, sorry about that.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

So that's it? We had only 5 posts from last night? That's pretty pathetic!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

pi, I am *so* jealous about the composting service you get - man!!

Oh, speaking of nerdy stuff, look what I found last night. I love these.

http://www.tiffanyard.com/nerd.htm

witt, congrats!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Oh, speaking of nerdy stuff, look what I found last night. I love these.

http://www.tiffanyard.com/nerd.htm

witt, congrats!

OMG those are GREAT!!!









WOW she has some beautiful things on that site! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

PrettyPancake, those are awesome!

Thanks everyone for the BTDTs on the carseat. I swear I thought I must be losing my mind. I feel better knowing it's kinda common - I'm not growing a brain tumor or anything. Sheesh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
and I have some amazing news (for me, anyway). I have been offered my dream job! Details at 11.

11 has come and gone my friend. TELL US ABOUT IT ALREADY!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
potato bug? we call em rolly pollies!

ok, crying babe (why does this always happen?), hi to all...
kel

Roly polies here too. Potato bug made me think of Palmetto Bug, which is a different thing entirely, and nowhere near as cute.
The crying babe is part of a global conspiracy to keep you from sitting still.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
YOu know I've been hearing that a lot about 2-4 year olds. And we have the same problem here. They say it's age where kids have lots of nightmares. And the more imaginative they are the worse it gets. Sebastian is having nightmares sometimes 5times a night!! He talks from sleep, he wakes up and even though his eyes are wide open he IS SLEEPING! There is so much fear it those eyes, it scares me every time. It looks like he is looking at death - and I MEAN this. I start shaking him to wake him up because it gets to a point when I am scared myself.

We went through this with DD1. She was never a good sleeper - seriously, Cori, she rivalled your babe in the waking every 45 minutes department. She didn't sleep through the night (ever) until she was almost three. Around 2-2.5, she would wake SCREAMING. Night terrors, I decided. It was awful. But the reason I'm telling you all this is that it passed. It got gradually better, and her night waking decreased incrementally. Right about the time she turned 4, she started sleeping like a log. Now it takes some work to wake her. I know that sounds like a long time, and it wasn't bad throughout, but really, it doesn't mean they'll have trouble forever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!









Congratulations!!







That's so exciting. And how sweet about your son.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack, time is severely limited due to babies.

Here's the rundown: I have been offered the chance to run a retreat center down here! Just like *here*, here's your amazing gorgeous huge beautiful house in the country, I'd like it to be a retreat center, money is no object. Go for it. I am so excited!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack double ack! I see there is a whole other page of posts I neglected! Jeez louise.

Claire, I am psyched for your marriage!!! Yaaaay! When is it?

Amy, those nerd abcs are just tooooo cute.

Juicegirl, here is my biggest parental fear besides the obviously terrible big stuff: being a "sloppy" parent--ie, leaving out the details (which I do every day, and this is the part that relates to your post about neglecting to buckle E in), looking sloppy (I shouldn't care about appearances, but alas), being kind of a mess. Indeed maybe it's something I should work on because it is totally a fact of life.

More about that house: I was approached through my current employer, this is a friend of hers from NY with waaay too much money and a huge house with nobody in it. I mean, monstruously huge. The bathroom in two of the bedrooms is as big as my living room.
It has always been my dream to run a kind of "dance camp", or retreat center. I just love how when one goes on retreat, or to a camp/event, one is more open to personal change and possibilities--and I want to foment that environment around me. I do believe it is part of my purpose in life to participate in/create Circles of Women (this is one!). We need one another.
IRL is, of course, even better!

gotta run change poopy diapers in my little circle of women here...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG I JUST DROVE AROUND WITH MY BABY IN HIS CARSEAT BUT NOT BUCKLED IN.

I've done that with ds, but he yelled "I'm not buckled!" thankfully. But when the baby was just a few weeks old, I had her buckled in the infant seat, but when I popped it into the base I didn't put it in right. I thought it latched, but it wasn't even sitting at the right angle. I was mortified. It happened during a sleep hazy dash to drop ds off at school.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
and I have some amazing news (for me, anyway). I have been offered my dream job! Details at 11.

Maybe she meant 11am today?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Hey by the way all we're getting married (well they call it a civil union here but it's the same thing!) on Feb 3 - after 10 yrs and 3 kids! Civil unions came into law a couple of years ago - so we're taking the plunge. Ha ha like it's really gonna make any difference - all our income/property etc is joint. Daniel (ds 1) has written a song for our ceremony - how sweet is that!









Congratulations! It may not matter financially, but I'm sure it will make some difference having a symbol of your commitment, or you wouldn't be doing it!







arty:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

Oh, speaking of nerdy stuff, look what I found last night. I love these.

http://www.tiffanyard.com/nerd.htm

That was so funny. But I'm a total nerd anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Roly polies here too. Potato bug made me think of Palmetto Bug, which is a different thing entirely, and nowhere near as cute.
----
Around 2-2.5, she would wake SCREAMING. Night terrors, I decided. It was awful. But the reason I'm telling you all this is that it passed. It got gradually better, and her night waking decreased incrementally.

Never heard of a potato bug. Roly polies here, too. Now a palmetto bug....call it what it is, my dear. A prehistoric cockroach. Ew. Ew. Ew. Since I grew up in FL, unfortunately I know exactly what those are. They can fly, too. Ew.

Dd1 had a problem with night terrors, waking up screaming like that. It's much better now, but it's what drove dh to the couch.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I also never heard of a patato bug.

Witt~ CONGRATS!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*
But the reason I'm telling you all this is that it passed. It got gradually better, and her night waking decreased incrementally. Right about the time she turned 4, she started sleeping like a log. Now it takes some work to wake her. I know that sounds like a long time, and it wasn't bad throughout, but really, it doesn't mean they'll have trouble forever.

Thank you for writing this. It give me hope too. DD1 just turned 4, so i'm hoping to see a difference in her night waking. She slept thru the night 3x the wk before, then i brough her to see a movie at the theater for her b-day. Thinking that it would be fun. It wasn't, 3 violent scene. grrr Bringing her to see Happy Feet wasn't the best desicion and probably cause her a delay but hopefully she's get back on track.

I'm tired, going to go take a nap with dd3.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

elsanne, congrats!!-so now we have a location for our ddc retreat next yr right?

claire-congrats-love to hear details as we get closer to feb-& more about song...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
PrettyPancake, those are awesome!


Oh, sure, you can call me PrettyPancake


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
elsanne, congrats!!-so now we have a location for our ddc retreat next yr right?










: I was totally gonna say that too.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Congrats Witt!!! I wish you both all the happiness in the world!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Oh thanks, THIS is what I was wanting to hear!
And no nappy rashes here, ever...

Good, glad I could help









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
sleep aid

Thanks for that. Do you know of something that is a little less..um...pricey? Dh isn't convinced on homeopathics and won't go for something that pricey. I have some chammomile, will that work you think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Here's the rundown: I have been offered the chance to run a retreat center down here! Just like *here*, here's your amazing gorgeous huge beautiful house in the country, I'd like it to be a retreat center, money is no object. Go for it. I am so excited!!!

WAHOO Elsanne!!!! That is fantastic news!

Cori - pm me your addy and I'll get that cd out to you on Monday


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Elsanne, congrats!!







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Thanks for that. Do you know of something that is a little less..um...pricey? Dh isn't convinced on homeopathics and won't go for something that pricey. I have some chammomile, will that work you think?


you think that's expencive? A single homeopathic remedy by Boiron is almost $9! And you might not get the right one and keep buying new one after new one after you finally find one that helps you might end up paying $50!
This spray will last you at least a year. Unless you use it every single day at least 6 times - even then it will last about 2 months.
since you already have chamomilla then sure give it a try!








here's another combination remedy by different company that I like and it's few $ cheaper: http://www.liddell.net/prodview.asp?prodID=60

I totally understand that $20 is a lot when you simply don't have it, but believe me it's a good price.









here's breife description of symptoms that chamomilla covers:
http://72.29.197.17:591/boericke/FMP...d=33932&-find=


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hi ya
thanks for the congrats








Elsanne your dream job sounds awesome.... don't you looove the "money is no object" phrase <sigh> I don't hear it often enough









I love the a is for atom chart









pi - you would have been in Golden Bay I think in Nelson which is truly a beautiful spot.... ahh now I'm jealous









GTG baby crying


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

: yeah, it's a bit expensive. We'll just see what we can do with what we've got. Thanks Pav.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
elsanne, congrats!!-so now we have a location for our ddc retreat next yr right?

You Betcha!!! I am working on this with my maymamas from dd1's group, and I would totally be into working one out for us! We just need to see who is semi-serious about this. We'd be talking around $700 per family for a week's vacation in a luxurious home, communally living with the rest of us! The airfare can be spendy (~$650 from pdx & abq last I saw) to BJX, the airport code for Leon, Mexico. But, with proper planning and fiscal responsibility, anything's possible! So, by a quick show of hands, who could swing something like this in about a year? Then we'll know whether we should reserve the space and we can talk nitty gritty details on YG.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne, congrats! That sounds like an amazing opportunity.

And yeah, we'd be interested. As a family though, with some girls nights out or something... I wouldn't be ready to leave the babe within the next 2 years or so!

In other news, DD1 was better yesterday, but this morning she got a fever again. This time it went up to 102. She was miserable... all she did was lay on the floor in front of the fire. I finally caved and gave her tylenol because she was complaining about her head hurting... and she was a new kid. Amazing. We went out for a while until the tylenol wore off and she started getting crabby and whiny again. I'm really starting to wonder if this is the flu now. Maybe it started as a cold and then the flu crept in when her immune system wasn't looking.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

It's 1:30am here right now and ds will NOT go to sleep. We've been having sleep issues lately. He sleeps through the night (thank G-d) but we're having real problems falling asleep when it's time. I'm going to wake him up really early tomorrow.

Sorry I've been so scarce!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Who posted on Charmarty's thread in TAO?? I remember that one of you did but not the name. Pm me if you are that person.

We are doing fine.

Just busy with the girls.

Cori~ Check your pm.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Elsanne ~ I would love to meet everyone. Just depends on how much$$ it's going to be with the airlines fares.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You Betcha!!! I am working on this with my maymamas from dd1's group, and I would totally be into working one out for us! We just need to see who is semi-serious about this. We'd be talking around $700 per family for a week's vacation in a luxurious home, communally living with the rest of us! The airfare can be spendy (~$650 from pdx & abq last I saw) to BJX, the airport code for Leon, Mexico. But, with proper planning and fiscal responsibility, anything's possible! So, by a quick show of hands, who could swing something like this in about a year? Then we'll know whether we should reserve the space and we can talk nitty gritty details on YG.

I'd love to go!







My Dh is half Mexican and he's never been to Mexico and I would definetly love to go. Tell us more about the area where you live please. What is it like there? I have absolutelly NO IDEA.
It sounds like pretty good deal for a week of great vaccation.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You Betcha!!! I am working on this with my maymamas from dd1's group, and I would totally be into working one out for us! We just need to see who is semi-serious about this. We'd be talking around $700 per family for a week's vacation in a luxurious home, communally living with the rest of us! The airfare can be spendy (~$650 from pdx & abq last I saw) to BJX, the airport code for Leon, Mexico. But, with proper planning and fiscal responsibility, anything's possible! So, by a quick show of hands, who could swing something like this in about a year? Then we'll know whether we should reserve the space and we can talk nitty gritty details on YG.

If next year gets better financially, then I might be in a position to save some of our tax return for something like this, have a yard sale (or two), and make it work. It would be easy to convince dh to go to Mexico. He visited when he was on a small ship in the Navy, and had nothing but good things to say about it. It would have to be a family trip for us, too, with dd being so young. Also, since ds is in school now, it would have to be a summer trip for us, so a year from now wouldn't work for us, but a year and a half from now would!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

In other news, DD1 was better yesterday, but this morning she got a fever again. This time it went up to 102. She was miserable... all she did was lay on the floor in front of the fire.









to you and your dd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
It's 1:30am here right now and ds will NOT go to sleep.

Wishing you







very soon!

We spent the day doing some free family stuff. There's a brand new pedestrian bridge over the Arkansas river that we needed to explore. It's pretty large...over 3400 feet of walking/biking trail. It's supposed to be the world's longest pedestrian bridge. It's quite nice and crosses over the lock and dam. So in the area there are two locks, this one and a smaller one further down. So the "local" name for the larger dam is the "big dam". The real name is the Murray Lock and Dam. Now what's the point of sharing all of this, you ask? Well, only in Arkansas would they choose to name it

The Big Dam Bridge.

I just love hearing my ds talk about "the big dam bridge". http://www.bigdambridge.com/party/about.aspx lest you think I'm pulling your leg.

Despite it's silly name, it is really nice and we enjoyed it today. We even watched barges go through the lock.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW that's a big dam bridge.







I'm sure everyone is tired after walking that.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

: The airfare for 2 adults and 3 kids in seats would cost me about 6 644.57$ not counting the fare for the resort. Ouch!!!

Even if it's just me and dd3, it would cost me about 2 999.94$ for just airfare.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, dh wants to know if there is a good bass fishing lake nearby







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sandrine, I wonder if it would be cheaper to mix up the flights. For example, is it cheaper to fly from Canada halfway to someplace like Dallas, then get a seperate flight from Dallas to Mexico? I'd be willing to open up my home as a halfway point if anyone needed an overnight stay on the way.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me look...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Which airports is closest to you??

DFW-All airports or DAL Love field


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I choosed DAL and i'm saving 32$ for just me and dd3.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is everyone??? Busy with bible studies???


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where is everyone??? Busy with bible studies???









Dh wishes. And has said as much.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Same here. Dh wishes for bible studies but no thanks.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

hey we have 2 converstions going.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Such talented multi-tasking women we are! And I'm also watching Pirates of the Caribbean at the same time.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm watching the Billboards 2006 Awards.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

we'll be coming to the UK in about 2 years so we could swing by Mexico on the way.......... can we make it for 2008?









as for air fares.......... you don't even want to know how much it costs to get 2 adults and 3 kids from NZ to the UK


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I got to chat with Tanya this evening. It was lots of fun!!!

I hope we can do that again with everyone too.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Elsanne, we would be more likely to be able to afford something like that -- both in terms of vacation time and total cost -- if it were a long weekend rather than a whole week. I am a maybe, though. I love the idea, but it would be tough for me to make this a financial priority when we have family scattered across the country and around the globe. We still haven't made it to Switzerland to visit my sister.

Hey, Sandrine, how's the card list?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hey this time 3 yrs ago i was just going into labour with ely








ahhh they grow so fast


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Tanya-where are you located? You can pm me if you feel weird announcing it. Congrats, witt-It's Claire, right? Sorry if that's not r ight. That's so sweet that your ds wrote you a song. My girlie is trying to sleep in my arms, but i s very wiggly.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Tanya-where are you located?

Little Rock, Arkansas....a good 5.5-6 hour drive from you


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

pancake - I loved that website you mentioned! Cool stuff on there.

Does anyone on here unschool there older kiddo's?


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Wishing you







very soon!

We spent the day doing some free family stuff. There's a brand new pedestrian bridge over the Arkansas river that we needed to explore. It's pretty large...over 3400 feet of walking/biking trail. It's supposed to be the world's longest pedestrian bridge. It's quite nice and crosses over the lock and dam. So in the area there are two locks, this one and a smaller one further down. So the "local" name for the larger dam is the "big dam". The real name is the Murray Lock and Dam. Now what's the point of sharing all of this, you ask? Well, only in Arkansas would they choose to name it

The Big Dam Bridge.

I just love hearing my ds talk about "the big dam bridge". http://www.bigdambridge.com/party/about.aspx lest you think I'm pulling your leg.

Despite it's silly name, it is really nice and we enjoyed it today. We even watched barges go through the lock.

Thanks!









That bridge looks awesome!!!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Sabbath, we aren't exactly unschoolers, but definitely not traditional school-at-home either. We did 100% unschooling until about age 10 with my oldest.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
The Big Dam Bridge.

That's spectacular. Pre-teenagers everywhere are probably thrilled to be able to talk about the Big Dam Bridge.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where is everyone??? Busy with bible studies???

Goodness, no. DH isn't quite up to it yet. His V was last Friday, and while he's feeling completely recovered he still has stitches and doesn't want to study until they are out. Plus in the last three days my DD1 said, "Mom, do you have another baby in your bell?" and this morning my DD2 said, "You have a baby in your belly." No, thank you very much. Historically I've gotten AF back around 6 months pp, but I know the universe likes to smack me around every now and then so I am taking no chances.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guys--

No Bass fishing lake really close, sorry...

Sandrine save yourself one airfare by taking dd3 on your lap!









San Miguel is an artsy fartsy, gorgeous small town of about 50,000. LOTS AND LOTS of art galleries, beautiful cobblestone streets and spanish colonial architecture, quite touristy but lots of ex-pats (like me) as well. Hot springs galore.

The house has a swimming pool and an incredible view, outside of town. Just astounding in it's largess and comforts. I think we should shoot for longterm and just see what happens! Experimental community!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

That bridge really does sound neat. 17 miles of trails?!? *sigh* I miss that kind of stuff. Only trails here lead to someone's house.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And I forgot to mention, I would definitely be interested in a Mexico retreat. I need a lot of time to save and plan, but I think we all do. We'd be coming as a family. I think that would be fun for everybody - the older kids will keep each other entertained.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Like your new siggy, Juice.

Did anyone else catch the bridge's slogan?

Quote:

Make it big. Make it Dam big.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Like your new siggy, Juice.

Thanks







: It'll make more sense when you get your package


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

"Dam big" -







!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a quick update and like many who have posted before, there is no way I have time to sit here and read back, I am so sorry!!

Autumn is doing great, I think we may be hitting a growth spurt, which is unfortunate, because I am SO TIRED. I haven't been getting more than about 5 hours (during which she wakes up to eat every 2) for more than the last week. I know, poor baby, but when you were getting 8, and now it's 5, it sorta starts to stink after a week. She is sitting up pretty well unassisted, and she is about to bust through a tooth (which has made her a TREAT to be around, but she's so cute....).

I have been hanging out more with Ashtree a lot. She's a cool chick. It's been a lot of fun hanging with someone who has a baby so close in age. Here's some pics, one of them has Arlo (Ashtree's baby) in it too.

http://babydavies.blogspot.com/2006/...s-finally.html

I helped with a babywearing workshop yesterday. Displayed the finer points of the moby wrap, and helped her put together a little bit of it. I had a great time. I am still planning on taking breastfeeding education classes in June of next year, and hope to be teaching that. My friend told me I should consider teaching attachment parenting and babywearing too. She thought I did a great job, and I had a blast, so I may just consider that.

ETA: Here is a blog entry with a bunch of pics from that!
http://babydavies.blogspot.com/2006/...-workshop.html

In other news, I got my DARN PERIOD. I am so bummed. I was hoping for a few more months at least of blissfull periodlessness. Oh well.

No bible study yet. We haven't even cracked the book since she was born.

I think that's all. It's been a very rough and depressing december so far, but I don't need to go into that. Suffice it to say, I wish I had more time to spend on here to get some much needed support, but circumstances don't allow for much posting time. And, my other forum that I made up is keeping me busy, and not from posting. It's hard work admin-ing a board!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pics Sabbath!! So cute!! I can't believe you got your period!!! Although I gotta say.. It gives me hope that I might be fertile (I never did take a test.. But I doubt that I'm preggers, lol)...

I hope things get better for you...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

sabbath, are you thinking about homeschooling? I'm sorry you're having a rough month. I've been extremely cranky myself, the past few days. If I get my period I will







because I usually get over a year.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

sabbath, Autumn is so cute. You sounds so busy. Don't forget to take some time for just youself.

Hi to eveyrone else. I forgot what you all wrote.









Oh, Elsanne. That's a good idea to have dd3 on my lap but still expensive. I'll make it a long term goal and try to bring the whole family.

I think visiting with Maria will be cheaper.







I hope she wants to meet next summer as i plan to be in her corner of Ontario for our vacation next summer.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
sabbath, are you thinking about homeschooling? I'm sorry you're having a rough month. I've been extremely cranky myself, the past few days. If I get my period I will







because I usually get over a year.

I am indeed. I don't know if I like the idea of unschooling, but from what everyone tells me it's great. I think if we do a more structured homeschooling I would feel more secure about my decision, but obviously I have some time to research!

Yeah, this has been a very very hard month. But somehow, December always is. So, we will just keep on truckin. It will all be over soon!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
sabbath, Autumn is so cute. You sounds so busy. Don't forget to take some time for just youself.


Thank you!!

Say, is everyone else, except you working momma's in the same boat as far as not having left your babe alone with anyone else yet? I have gone to my knitting group a few times without her, but it's always after she has gone down for the night, and I have only ever done that three times in her life. I just don't leave her with anyone. My husband hasn't even ever watched her without me while she is awake. Sandrines comment made me think that it's possible I was being kooky here, LOL!

I just....don't trust anyone yet, and she still refuses a bottle.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, I haven't left my babes during the first year. It's just not been feasible for us. Part of the reason is we had no family near us when the other two were younger. The other part is that the timing never worked out developmentally. By the time they got old enough to not have me there for food constantly, separation anxiety started and I just wouldn't leave them. They keep asking at church when the baby will come to the nursery and I keep saying not for at least a year. My ds didn't want to go without us until he was 3. My dd1 has loved it since 16 months. She asks me to go to school, but I know ds wasn't ready for any kind of school until now. Your instincts are there for a reason, and just like moms who want or need to leave the baby shouldn't feel bad...neither should a mom who doesn't want to leave the baby.

Also, my dc have never been with anyone other than us overnight. The first time ds was without me overnight was when dd1 was in the hospital at six weeks for a respiratory infection. But he was no longer nursing and with dh. Dd1 has never spent a night without me.

This has just been our experience. We do what works for us, and so far this has worked.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sabbath, For us, even with family around i usually don't let them care for my babies until they are like 6mths or so. DD1 was 6mths the first time her dad took care of her and then he even called S.O.S. while i was gone to my sil's house.

For me it's gets easier to leave my babies earlier but then i only leave them with my mom.

It also depend on how often they nurse. My children nurses every 3-4hrs. I can leave and be back in like 30min if i'm only gone for an errand.

Don't worry about not leaving your child yet. You can find way of taking care of yourself while dc is sleeping or even playing with daddy.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Thank you!!

Say, is everyone else, except you working momma's in the same boat as far as not having left your babe alone with anyone else yet? I have gone to my knitting group a few times without her, but it's always after she has gone down for the night, and I have only ever done that three times in her life. I just don't leave her with anyone. My husband hasn't even ever watched her without me while she is awake. Sandrines comment made me think that it's possible I was being kooky here, LOL!

I just....don't trust anyone yet, and she still refuses a bottle.

It is also very common with first time mamas! I didn't leave my first with ANYone for a long time (don't even remember how long), and then Amara I went out someplace and left her with my SIL a few times after she was down for the night, first time was at 1 month! I've left her with my "wife" several times now, for a few hours (for a bellydance workshop I gave) and all went well! It is very normal not to want to leave them.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Well, only in Arkansas would they choose to name it

The Big Dam Bridge.

I just love hearing my ds talk about "the big dam bridge". http://www.bigdambridge.com/party/about.aspx lest you think I'm pulling your leg.

Despite it's silly name, it is really nice and we enjoyed it today. We even watched barges go through the lock.

I love it!!







: I went to Arkansas for a backpacking trip a few years ago...ok, like 7 years ago







Anyway, I loved it!!! I grew up not too far from Arkansas in southeast Kansas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where is everyone??? Busy with bible studies???

Dh wishes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

In other news, I got my DARN PERIOD. I am so bummed. I was hoping for a few more months at least of blissfull periodlessness. Oh well.

No bible study yet. We haven't even cracked the book since she was born.

I think that's all. It's been a very rough and depressing december so far, but I don't need to go into that. Suffice it to say, I wish I had more time to spend on here to get some much needed support, but circumstances don't allow for much posting time. And, my other forum that I made up is keeping me busy, and not from posting. It's hard work admin-ing a board!

Oh Sabbath, I'm sorry about your period...that sucks







: I am glad to see pictures of you all though, you look great!! It's so good to see you!!!
I'm sorry that this month is depressing for you...it's hard for so many of us. Maybe now is when we need to go to Mexico!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I am indeed. I don't know if I like the idea of unschooling, but from what everyone tells me it's great. I think if we do a more structured homeschooling I would feel more secure about my decision, but obviously I have some time to research!










You have time, yep.

It's good to really examine your fears, what will feel secure to you about requiring specific academic work. I was pleasantly surprised to find out that my kids were naturally curious about anything they'd have learned in school, until about 4th-5th grade. Of course, I worked hard to give them an interesting environment and really listen to what caught their attention so I could get library books and take them relevant places, etc... To me, that kind of responding to their interests was so much more rewarding than sitting them down with a phonics book.

Anyway, feel free to ask questions. I'm not a radical, die-hard unschooler, but it was definitely very joyful for us when the kids were young.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Totally off topic, but I just tried some Emergen-C and man is it good stuff! After an exhausting day with a recovering DD1 and slinging DD2 for many hours while walking around I got a true second wind. Cori, I can see how you're living on the stuff with no sleep!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quag,







We have had similar issues. We joke that DS is on a "No Siblings!" campaign. He apparently doesn't believe us that we just want to read for fun.

Hi, Sabbath!







I left DS for an hour with DH (DS just nursed, both sleeping) to go get groceries around the corner. It was unbelievably weird. I also left him with my good friend and neighbour for 30 minutes so I could load the car for a 12 hour car trip while DH was at work. That was less weird for some reason -- perhaps because I could see her house the whole time.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't leave my babies before they are a year. I have left Amelia once when I got my hair cut, but that is it. That is just what I do. As a matter of fact, we are not going to our church Christmas party this year because 1. it's on Emma's birthday and 2. it's adult only. I don't go places where I can't take my babe. So, you're not alone









If my daughter would go to sleep at a reasonable hour I would LOVE to have Bible Study...maybe tonight....maybe


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Emergen-C is what kept me from getting worse last week when I was sick. I took it 4-5 times a day, and it really, really helped.

Am I the only one just not interested in Bible study?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

It takes a bit for me to get interested. I have decided that I wouldn't let it go more than a week, just for the sake of dh. If it were up to me, it would be every 2 weeks. I am not as interested as I wish I were.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I sent everyone who wanted in on the card exchange their pm with their card's name. I hope the addresses are still correct. I did c&p for almost everything but even that can make a mistake.

Why do i proscratinate??? Just a stupid habit, i guess. Sorry about that, girls.

Tanya, I'm so not interested in bible study. I think i would snap at him if he even tried.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Emergen-C is what kept me from getting worse last week when I was sick. I took it 4-5 times a day, and it really, really helped.

Am I the only one just not interested in Bible study?

We haven't had any bible study for ... 14 months. Seriously. And I could CARE LESS.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

we have signing! the only sign we do consistently is milk, and i thought ds had echoed it back to me a few times, but i wasn't sure he was getting it until tonight.

We were visiting FIL, and I had just nursed DS on both sides. Then FIL was holding DS when DS stuck out his hand and made what looked like the milk sign three times. I thought it must be a weird coincidence, because he doesn't usually cluster feed like that anymore, but just in case, I took him back and opened up the milk bar again. He nursed enthusiastically for a good 5-10 minutes! It was really cool.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
nak

we have signing! the only sign we do consistently is milk, and i thought ds had echoed it back to me a few times, but i wasn't sure he was getting it until tonight.

We were visiting FIL, and I had just nursed DS on both sides. Then FIL was holding DS when DS stuck out his hand and made what looked like the milk sign three times. I thought it must be a weird coincidence, because he doesn't usually cluster feed like that anymore, but just in case, I took him back and opened up the milk bar again. He nursed enthusiastically for a good 5-10 minutes! It was really cool.

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC news!!! My kiddos _never_ sign this early, and I _teach_ the darn classes!!! I am so excited for you! Keep it up Mama!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Jessica - I tried to pm this to you and your box is full...so here it is..boy I hope you read this tonight!

Ergh...I accidentally deleted your address







: Will you send it to me again? I am getting that diaper bag out to you tomorrow...with a white noise cd enclosed!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Maria.. That's AWESOME. I need to get back into signing. Why did I stop!?! I had an awesome dream that ds and I were signing to each other and I decided that morning that I would start again.. Have I..? no..


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Emergen-C is what kept me from getting worse last week when I was sick. I took it 4-5 times a day, and it really, really helped.

Am I the only one just not interested in Bible study?

nope. I'm not interested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Thank you!!

Say, is everyone else, except you working momma's in the same boat as far as not having left your babe alone with anyone else yet?

I don't think you're weird - I don't leave my babies for several months. I distinctly remember leaving my last baby with my husband for about 20 minutes while I drove down the road with my friend to see a house for sale. I guess he was 5-6 mos? In general, he was easier to leave than the first two - who were not easily comforted by anyone but me.

I do hope this baby is easily comforted by dp because I do think I'll be ok with leaving him for short periods if I'm staying in town (very small town, 5 min drives), particularly once he's enjoying some solids and I know he can get fed if necessary.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I left my babe at a friends house for 2 minutes to get something from my house and I still feel guilty about it..







Silly, I know. He was fine.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great news, Maria. I want to take the class in Jan with dd3. They offer it at the Early yrs Centre up here. I need to call and sign up.

I have errands to do today but i don't want to, *sign*


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, ladies, it's the Grinch again. Bible Study is officially over. Please note that MDC takes the following stance on sexual conversations:

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
Posting of profane or sexually explicit text. Discussions of a sexual nature should be within the realm of topics inherent to Mothering discussions such as sex after delivery, sex and the family bed, etc.
http://www.mothering.com/mdc/mdc_useragreement.html

And while most of the conversation has not been too explict, there is the additional problem of referring to coitus as "Bible Study" being offensive to some of our members who believe that Bible Study is actually studying the Bible.

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
1. *Posting in a disrespectful*, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, *toward a member or other individual,(in this case, group of individuals)* including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, namecalling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
If you have a question or problem, kindly bring it to me via PM.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

This was sent to me today. It's a little Nativity lactivism.

Oops. PM me if you want to see it. Caught my little UA violation in advance.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Yay!!!!!!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC news!!! My kiddos _never_ sign this early, and I _teach_ the darn classes!!! I am so excited for you! Keep it up Mama!!!









Well, he still isn't rolling yet at 5.5 months (except to roll onto his side at night to nurse) so clearly all his developmental energy is going into this.









And, in honour of Jessica, I present:

*Gearing up for the 6 month growth spurt - a haiku*

Nurse each hour all night
Up a cup size again and
Thankful we cosleep.

Tanya,







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

That's is so cute and hilarious!!! they are our future lactivists(sp).


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sandrine, Elsanne can't pick on you this time. You got the spelling right on lactivists. It's one of those words that makes me double-check.

How's everyone's Monday going?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad that i wrote it right then.







And thanks for letting me know. I have a few words that i never know how to spell and no one tell me the right way after i wrote it.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cute haiku, Maria. Apparently the bar was open all night last night here, too. I look at how fat she is and think "surely you've got reserves?" But I still roll closer to her and nurse her anyway


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cute haiku, Maria. Apparently the bar was open all night last night here, too. I look at how fat she is and think "surely you've got reserves?" But I still roll closer to her and nurse her anyway









I think the same thing but i get up with her and go nurse in the living room.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, girls. I am soooo tired. I'm starting to get clumsy and my depth perception is way off. I'm sure that's from being tired. And my poor dh didn't get to sleep in at all this weekend. Our kids don't wake up til 8 or so. I'm finally getting some sort of handle on the chaos. Every time I look at my big girly I feel like a terrible momma. We were playing the other night, she was sitting in my lap and I was pretending to be asleep. SHe felt like she was falling back and I went to grab her and poked in her hard in her eye. I broke a blood vessle. It's all red and bloodshot. I hate it. Last night, I thought we should have it checked out but I was afraid somebody might call CPS or something. I was never really afraid of them before I became a non-vaxer. Also, my bro and SIL had CPS remove their kids, might also have caused my nervousness. My dh said it's fine and doesn't need to be looked at anyway. He says it's getting better not worse. My aunt agrees with him. I keep testing her to see if she can see okay. I'm such a freak, I worry about everything.
In other news, my aunt's son is coming for a visit. He's a great guy, but he's a thtief and pretty annoying. I think when he called he was asking to come and live here for a while. He's in CA and is homeless by choice. He usually wants to come live here when he's in trouble. Last time he was here, he stole from a construction site and sold all the stuff. It makes me a little nervous that he'll be here. We don't really have anything of value. Well, except the girls and I never leave them anyway. I guess he's going to come for a 3 week visit. My dh is feeling slightly nervous about this. My mom is really nervous about it. All we can do is hope for the best. I'm a little afraid that once he gets here, he won'tt wanna leave. We're all barely fitting here and barely making ends meet as it is. We can't afford to support him. Particularly, with food. We have just enough between us and my aunt sharing.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
That's great news, Maria. I want to take the class in Jan with dd3. They offer it at the Early yrs Centre up here. I need to call and sign up.

Where in Canada are you? One of my friends is in Montreal and she teaches the classes. She has a whole baby center, it's really cool. That is my shameless plug for her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Well, he still isn't rolling yet at 5.5 months (except to roll onto his side at night to nurse) so clearly all his developmental energy is going into this.









teeheehee!! Our silly kiddos.

Ok, here is my haiku

She's a night owl
He's an early bird
When's a Mom to sleep?
Cookies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How's everyone's Monday going?

Fantastic...ds is pooping right now. Boy, I love changing those  It's snowing...I hate the cold...I think I am going to go live on an island somewhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cute haiku, Maria. Apparently the bar was open all night last night here, too. I look at how fat she is and think "surely you've got reserves?" But I still roll closer to her and nurse her anyway









I had to roll her closer because I was cold last night







So, I just kept the kitchen open all night...it was just wonderful. Now I'll go eat some cookies I made yesterday...hmmm...maybe _that's_ why I'm having a hard time losing this baby weight.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

How's everyone's Monday going?

better then any day last week. finally got *some* sleep last night.

Teething teethnig teething last week
no sleep, crying baby,
puffy red eyes
clingy 3year old....what can I tell you.

I don't think he will ever go back to his 5-7 hour streches







His stomach is now used to eating at least every 2-3 hours at night.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

does anyone have troubles with their muscless or joints from night time nursing? Or is it just me? I am NOT tense when nursing but I still get really sore shoulders and neck muscless and every muscle in that area. It's really bad.







:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My lower back is killing me every morning and my h ips are a little sore. Sometimes my neck, butt I've alwaysm had neck trouble as I am a belly sleeper. Sorry







.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Where in Canada are you? One of my friends is in Montreal and she teaches the classes. She has a whole baby center, it's really cool. That is my shameless plug for her









I live in Ontario.







a bit far from Montreal. It's like 12hrs away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
does anyone have troubles with their muscless or joints from night time nursing? Or is it just me? I am NOT tense when nursing but I still get really sore shoulders and neck muscless and every muscle in that area. It's really bad.







:

I don't have sore muscles from night time nursing but my lower back and hips are just hurting me all the time. It's probably from lifting a almost 20lbs baby and lifting also my 36lbs toddler. My preschool is a light-feather compare to dd2. She's only 32lbs.

That reminds me that i got dd3 weight last wed and she is a whooping 19lbs!!! I mesured her last sat and she is 26inches tall.

So i decided to change her carseat. What a hoopla that was. At least the weather was super nice, in the 0C and not -30C.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Jessica - I tried to pm this to you and your box is full...so here it is..boy I hope you read this tonight!

Ergh...I accidentally deleted your address







: Will you send it to me again? I am getting that diaper bag out to you tomorrow...with a white noise cd enclosed!









Her addy is in the PM Sandrine sent









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
we have signing! the only sign we do consistently is milk, and i thought ds had echoed it back to me a few times, but i wasn't sure he was getting it until tonight.

We were visiting FIL, and I had just nursed DS on both sides. Then FIL was holding DS when DS stuck out his hand and made what looked like the milk sign three times. I thought it must be a weird coincidence, because he doesn't usually cluster feed like that anymore, but just in case, I took him back and opened up the milk bar again. He nursed enthusiastically for a good 5-10 minutes! It was really cool.

That's awesome! Good for him, and good for you for teaching him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
*Gearing up for the 6 month growth spurt - a haiku*

Nurse each hour all night
Up a cup size again and
Thankful we cosleep.









love it! E had a really hard night last night - I don't know what was bugging him but he was wiggling around like he was in pain. Teeth? Tummy? Who knows. We were up from 2-5. Yawn.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How's everyone's Monday going?

Sluggishly, so far. And E is really fussy still







this is very unlike him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
does anyone have troubles with their muscless or joints from night time nursing? Or is it just me? I am NOT tense when nursing but I still get really sore shoulders and neck muscless and every muscle in that area. It's really bad.







:

Yep. I always end up with an arm or hand bent some funny way. I love cosleeping but I don't sleep through nursing like some mamas can.

Well it has taken me almost 30 minutes to type this becuase Mr Fussypants doesn't know what he wants. So I'm off for a bit - much love to you all this fine day.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, my upper back and shoulders kill me every morning. What I wouldn't give for a good massage.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm about 5 -6 pages behind but wanted to say hi! Hope I can reply a little later...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, dh just authorized ds to "key" his car with a shell while they were out fishing last Friday. It was dh's top priority for that to be done. This was just days after I commissioned sharpie art on my couch.

Amy ~


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Locked for moderator and admin review.

A little reminder, though:

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:

1. Posting in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, namecalling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
2. Posting of profane or sexually explicit text. *Discussions of a sexual nature should be within the realm of topics inherent to Mothering discussions such as sex after delivery, sex and the family bed, etc.*
3. Posting of copyrighted material without permission. Details of copyright guidelines are available here.
4. Posting to advertise your product or business. Acceptable advertising is available on the boards. Information may be obtained by contacting [email protected] for banner ads. Signature advertising information is available here.
5. Posting to invite members to other online discussion and posting venues for debate purposes or posting about discussions elsewhere online. This is to maintain and respect the integrity of our own and other communities.
*6. Posting to debate or criticize the MDC User Agreement, or to otherwise discuss the moderators, administrators, or their actions. Constructive criticism and questions for purposes of clarification may be sent through the Private Message feature or by email to the moderator or administrator.*
7. Posting to discuss the statements or behavior of a member or members on the board, or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Such issues should be directed to the moderator or administrator privately and not made a subject of discussion in a thread.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm opening this thread back up. Thanks for your patience. I appreciate it.









I still have some PMs to send, but I wanted to be quick in getting your thread back (and now it's dinnertime here). Anyway, I do want to give a quick explanation for the closures and edit requests. They are based on Mothering's policies on the topic, which are outlined below:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
*Mothering has long been adamant that discussions of sex are not something that it will host beyond the few topics that are inherent to Mothering's focus here as a web presence, such as intercourse during pregnancy, after birth, sex and the family bed, the sexuality of breasts as a breastfeeding issue, discussing sex with our children, and so on. Please post those threads to the relevant forum for the topic.*

So we mods will get reports and must moderate such posts that don't directly relate to the above topics.

For further clarification of Mothering's policies, you can also PM the administrators - Ms. Mom and abimommy.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry. I rushed to move this back before dinner yet forgot to unlock it.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

wow freaky







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

See what happens when I go to work??
Note to self - stop going to work.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
See what happens when I go to work??
Note to self - stop going to work.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Welcome back, July Mamas!

Annette and FullofGrace


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

All right!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:
I missed you guys!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Yay!~
Pardon any typos. Ethan is on a nursing-to-sleep strike. He will not nurse if he's tired. If he's hungry, and gets sleepy along the way, he might nod off at the breast, but less and less so. I am in one way very grateful for this - it can be hard when the ONLY way the baby will sleep is attached to the boob, but on the other hand, it means I have to walk him around the house in the Mei Tai for half an hour... so right now, picture me doing laps of the living and dining rooms, stopping at one end of the living room and typing half a sentence on each pass.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

JessicaJuice~ That must be hard. I hope he feels better and goes to sleep for you so that you can do other things.

Nice to be back!!!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Juice - think of it as some really good excersize that you're getting!! (??)








ds won't nurse to sleep at ALL and people are telling me that it's a good thing.. I don't know though..


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Yay!~
Pardon any typos. Ethan is on a nursing-to-sleep strike. He will not nurse if he's tired. If he's hungry, and gets sleepy along the way, he might nod off at the breast, but less and less so. I am in one way very grateful for this - it can be hard when the ONLY way the baby will sleep is attached to the boob, but on the other hand, it means I have to walk him around the house in the Mei Tai for half an hour... so right now, picture me doing laps of the living and dining rooms, stopping at one end of the living room and typing half a sentence on each pass.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Juice - think of it as some really good excersize that you're getting!! (??)








ds won't nurse to sleep at ALL and people are telling me that it's a good thing.. I don't know though..

















I also definitely look at it as a mild cardio workout.

Otoh, this baby is doing something very odd - have I mentioned this? - when he is finished nursing and totally sleepy but not asleep, when I'd normally have to walk him around, I can now put him down with a binkie and a prefold and he just closes his eyes and goes to sleep! wth?? I don't know if this will last but it's new to me...


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi girlies!! Glad to be back.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







I also definitely look at it as a mild cardio workout.

Otoh, this baby is doing something very odd - have I mentioned this? - when he is finished nursing and totally sleepy but not asleep, when I'd normally have to walk him around, I can now put him down with a binkie and a prefold and he just closes his eyes and goes to sleep! wth?? I don't know if this will last but it's new to me...

This is your fourth baby, right? The universe owes you a nice, easy sleeper







. Ethan is the easiest of the three, and it's a good thing because I could never devote the kind of time to get him to sleep that I had to with my first two. (icky run-on sentence there, but you get my meaning I am sure)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Juicy Juice, my dd1 did that about this age. She wouldn't nurse to sleep, and I had to bounce her in the sling and pat her butt until she zonked out.

This card swap had me frazzled! What card do I send? Am I supposed to send one of those witty family letters? Ack! It's just a card!!!


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay mommas need some input - does increased congestion due to a cold and or drooling from teething effect the color of poop? The last few days they have been very green. No solids on a regular basis and none in the last week. Thoughts?


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
This card swap had me frazzled! What card do I send? Am I supposed to send one of those witty family letters? Ack! It's just a card!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heather==yes. Teething=drool=green poop!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

-

<----shhhh!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Heather, green poo can also be from a virus. Perfectly normal whether from teething or a virus.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

elsanne!! (Can I







at that?)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, I just noticed that my DDDDC is gone.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to say that we have awesome Ladies in our group.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
Okay mommas need some input - does increased congestion due to a cold and or drooling from teething effect the color of poop? The last few days they have been very green. No solids on a regular basis and none in the last week. Thoughts?

Yep! I've noticed that A's poop will be more mucasy too when she's got increased congestion. Yummy isn't it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Juicy Juice, my dd1 did that about this age. She wouldn't nurse to sleep, and I had to bounce her in the sling and pat her butt until she zonked out.

This card swap had me frazzled! What card do I send? Am I supposed to send one of those witty family letters? Ack! It's just a card!!!









Amelia has been my best sleeper by far. It's taken me 3 times to get it though! It is SO nice!

I am just getting a regular old Christmas card to send.

So...what does everyone here celebrate? Christmas, Winter Solstice, Hannukkah (I never spell that right), Kwanza...what do we celebrate?

I celebrate Christmas. However, I wish that I got 8 nights of gifts and parties!










Oh yeah...and WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO?!?!? I have 1,140 posts, but I am not a Senior Member yet! What do I have to do to become one??







:


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
So...what does everyone here celebrate? Christmas, Winter Solstice, Hannukkah (I never spell that right), Kwanza...what do we celebrate?

I celebrate Christmas. However, I wish that I got 8 nights of gifts and parties!









For us that would be Chanukah (if it makes you feel better there is no *correct* spelling in english - Hanukkah, Hanukah, Chanukah, all work!)

But one side does Christmas as well, so this year DD will get gifts spread out over the 8 nights and a stocking at Grandma's. After many lengthy discussion we have decided that "Santa Clause only goes to Grandma's house" and hope that by the time we have to have a deep theological discussion on the matter she will be old enough to understand







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
This card swap had me frazzled! What card do I send? Am I supposed to send one of those witty family letters? Ack! It's just a card!!!

















I'm sending our usual card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh yeah...and WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO?!?!? I have 1,140 posts, but I am not a Senior Member yet! What do I have to do to become one??







:

I think you PM either Ms. Mom or abimommy? Check Q&S.

I just got my CD and am listening to it right now! Thanks for putting this together Miss J.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
So...what does everyone here celebrate?

We celebrate Christmas, but we don't do Santa. Lots of reasons and dh and I went through this big pros/cons thing when ds was 2 trying to decide what to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I just got my CD and am listening to it right now! Thanks for putting this together Miss J.









Yes, yes, yes! I







my cd! As soon as I listened I was ready to do another one! And when we are ready, dh has some blank cd's just waiting to get burned. BTW, dh was listening and he said "Is there any guy music on there?" When we got to the REM song, he made a comment about someone having good taste in music.







I assure you, we all have good taste. I think it's fantastic.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the CD is GREAT too! I first listened to it in the car and it had me teary eyed and I couldn't drive very well!

As for the Card exchange, this is the first year that DH and I did a letter type thing, so I'm going to send that along. HOpefully I can get it together for the mail for tomorrow ... I'm so bad about procrastinating.

DS has the drool, green poop thing going on here too. And I think a tooth too! I'm not ready for all of this.

We do Christmas. Complete with midnight mass (I'll probably stay home with DS this year for that service ... luckily there's a family service earlier in the day). I'm not sure about whether or not we'll do the Santa thing or not. Tanya, why don't you do Santa? I don't like the lying side of it. DH doesn't like that Santa is the secular Christmas and not the Christian Christmas.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hiya ladies! Glad we're all back!

Tanya, that's me with good taste







My DH said the same thing about the CD. When I cried about track 4 he was like














Men ::snort::

Personally I'm just really impressed that it all goes together so well. All very different but together makes a really beautiful harmony. Kind of like us









Ok now I'm sappy!

Hah JJuice, that is our evening too. Except it's a mayawrap and I'm passing the stove and giving whatever it is in the pot a quick stir.

Short note on the maya... I've gotten so many comments lately! Mainly from women my grandmother's age saying they wished something like that had existed when they had their babies









And now... I'm off to watch The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (the original of course)


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quick hello...having a rough day...some things I need to figure out in regards to dcp and I'm feeling rather nervous breakdown-ish. ugh.

I think ds2 might be getting sick...he sounds like ds1 did before he got ill...and it was BAD. I am so worried about it. ds1 is still coughing badly and stuffed up 12 days later (and suddenly now complaining about a sore throat - strep is going around)...







:







:

We celebrate secular Christmas here. We do Santa, though I did stress over whether to do it when ds 1 was little (the lying thing). In the end, I remembered how much I truly loved the magic of it all when I was a kid and we did decide to do it. I don't go crazy with it and make up stories...I usually answer his 5000 questions with "I don't know, what do you think?"...hopefully I'll handle it right when the time comes...if not, there is always therapy.




























kidding!

Off to bed. My head is pounding from the stress. I could use a big ol' stinky drink about now...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Off to bed. My head is pounding from the stress. I could use a big ol' stinky drink about now...









rest well! Having a nice cabernet over here. What's up with your dcp?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And I TOLD y'all not to listen to that in the car!! It just isn't safe, I tell you.

We do Christmas. We weren't going to do Santa but some grandparents weaseled in. I don't go to church often, but I *love* midnight mass. Something about it is just magical.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

This will be my first Christmas in Mexico--all the other years I've gone back to the states. I'm going there in January this time. I'm kind of nervous because Viet does not do any holidays, and my family does them BIG, so I could suffer some disappointment if I don't prepare mentally. My plan is to be the holiday person, the Santa, this year--I have never been the adult! I have always been on the receiving end. My first year to stuff little stockings! I am psyched.

Cori sending you some love about your dcp.

Speaking of postpartum thingamajigs, I got an IUD today! (hope this is okay to post about) I am totally psyched to feel like I am taking control of my fertility and NO MORE SURPRISES, much as I love these two!! I was mega-nervous about getting it (the ouch factor) but it has been a non-issue.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Speaking of postpartum thingamajigs, I got an IUD today! (hope this is okay to post about) I am totally psyched to feel like I am taking control of my fertility and NO MORE SURPRISES, much as I love these two!! I was mega-nervous about getting it (the ouch factor) but it has been a non-issue.


I have one too. Just beware that you could spot for a while. That happen to me. i also love the fact that there won't be anymore surprises.

Cori~ Thinking of you.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Tanya, that's me with good taste







My DH said the same thing about the CD. When I cried about track 4 he was like














Men ::snort::

Personally I'm just really impressed that it all goes together so well. All very different but together makes a really beautiful harmony. Kind of like us









Short note on the maya... I've gotten so many comments lately! Mainly from women my grandmother's age saying they wished something like that had existed when they had their babies









I love R.E.M. and was so excited to see them on our cd!!! I agree with you, we all go together so well...just like our songs







:

I get people telling me that about the Mayas too! I actually had a couple the other night tell me how cool they thought it was and that they wanted to get one for each of their daughters-in-law. I thought that was awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Quick hello...having a rough day...some things I need to figure out in regards to dcp and I'm feeling rather nervous breakdown-ish. ugh.










I'm sorry that your dcp is still giving you fits. I hope that you can get things sorted out soon and that you can once again breathe. Btw, I sent your white noise cd out yesterday









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
This will be my first Christmas in Mexico--all the other years I've gone back to the states. I'm going there in January this time. I'm kind of nervous because Viet does not do any holidays, and my family does them BIG, so I could suffer some disappointment if I don't prepare mentally. My plan is to be the holiday person, the Santa, this year--I have never been the adult! I have always been on the receiving end. My first year to stuff little stockings! I am psyched.

I love getting to play Santa!! My mil likes to do it too and I have a small issue with this. I feel like no matter what I do, she will always do better. When we're out there we have to use her stockings and she does mine, dh's, and the kids stockings. Anything that I want in there has to go on the side. It is kind of hard. But...what do you do? I love my mil, so I don't want to hurt her feelings. *sigh* I guess I'll just grin and bear it.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Tanya, why don't you do Santa? I don't like the lying side of it. DH doesn't like that Santa is the secular Christmas and not the Christian Christmas.

The lying and the secular side has something to do with it. Christmas is a sacred celebration for us, plus there's the commercialism of Santa that I just don't like. The huge thing for us was the lying. Some say they want their kids to have the same magic of Christmas they had as a kid (which we considered ourselves), and the last few years we have seen ds still have the magic of Christmas without Santa. This year, dd1 is really into the lights, the tree, the music, etc. We explained to ds that Santa was a real man a long time ago and gave a short version of what he did for needy kids. We also explained that the Santa he sees in stories is just a character based on the real man. To him, Santa's no different than Frosty the Snowman or the Grinch. This year was our first year where he might say something to a kid at school. We talked about it being a game some parents play and that it was our secret that he wasn't real. You know what he said? "I want to play the game!"









Beyond that, he hasn't said anything else about Santa. It wasn't an easy decision to make because Santa is fun. I talked with friends who did and didn't do Santa and just went with what worked best for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
And now... I'm off to watch The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (the original of course)









I took my babe and my cd and went to the store for some milk, eggs, and oatmeal as we used up the last of it this morning. I went without the other two and they watched that with dh. It was so quiet. I loved it. Wish I needed more things from the store.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

i meant to make my own thread because it is sooo long.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

you can read about our nightmare here

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...80#post6749080


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Anyone have experience with any of the sicknesses in such a youngun? She is just 4 mos.

Oh, Kimya!























I'm so sorry Panda is so sick! When my dd1 was just 6 weeks old, she got an URI, but not RSV, that landed us in the hospital for a few days. She had stopped breathing and turned purple, so we rushed to the ER with her in my arms to make sure she could be stimulated to breathe if she did it again. It was stressful, to say the least. She also nursed less often during that time (kind of how adults don't eat as much when they're sick). We made it through and you will as well! We spent time sleeping upright, in the bathroom turned steam room, and suctioning her nose constantly.

That doctor should not have scared you like that. Makes me wonder where he got his degree because when he told you you'd have a "SIDS baby" because you didn't temporarily wean he was talking out of his "UA violation". Nursing is absolutely the very best thing for a baby with RSV, and generally if the baby can have pedialyte then the baby can have breastmilk. He is also another "UA violation" if he thinks cloth diapers cause UTIs.

We're here for you, mama! Rest as much as you can, and nurse as much as she wants. RSV babies who aren't breastfed aren't usually doing well enough to go home from the ER. They're usually admitted.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Tanya. The whole time I was in there I was thinking about you ladies. And on the drive to Seattle I was making up a song in my head about how much i love our DDC, chock full of UA violations!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kimya~







Poor baby, I hope she heals real fast. Having had 2 winter babies, i made everyone washed their hands before touching them. I guess i should start that again.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh kimya, that sounds dreadful, just awful. I'm sorry you had that experience, and happy your sweetie is on the mend.

I think someone on the other thread mentioned this, but in the future, say no to that catheter. Some things are primarily for the medical peeps' convenience.

Also fwiw, we've had much better experiences with regular ERs than Children's Hospital ERs - not sure where you went. The Children's people are so desensitized to hurting kids.... at the other hospitals they're all "oh, so cute, blah blah blah," which makes them much more patient! My oldest had stitches at such a hospital, at age 2, and the doc did them while he nursed the whole time (and these stitches were on his forehead). My second had stitches in his head at 18mos in the sling. lol...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kimya - I'm sending the biggest







imaginable! Poor baby and you too! I hope she recovers quickly! You are a good mama....

You've scared me a bit though as Nathan is hoarse this morning...and those symptoms you describe are exactly what ds1 and dh had...so I'm scared we might be in the same boat soon....

All - thanks for the hugs about dcp. I might post elsewhere about it. I don't feel like posting something so personal to me (and something that is weighing so heavily on me - I can't stop crying) for the whole world to see - I know we are being heavily watched. I'm sure that doesn't make sense but I don't really feel 'safe' here right now.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 









Thanks Tanya. The whole time I was in there I was thinking about you ladies. And on the drive to Seattle I was making up a song in my head about how much i love our DDC, chock full of UA violations!









I am so sorry about yuor baby girl!! Wow, that sounds like a nightmare what you went through. I hope you all feel better soon!







:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Kimya - I'm sending the biggest







imaginable! Poor baby and you too! I hope she recovers quickly! You are a good mama....

You've scared me a bit though as Nathan is hoarse this morning...and those symptoms you describe are exactly what ds1 and dh had...so I'm scared we might be in the same boat soon....

All - thanks for the hugs about dcp. I might post elsewhere about it. I don't feel like posting something so personal to me (and something that is weighing so heavily on me - I can't stop crying) for the whole world to see - I know we are being heavily watched. I'm sure that doesn't make sense but I don't really feel 'safe' here right now.

I really hope you do not have the same problems as little Panda!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
All - thanks for the hugs about dcp. I might post elsewhere about it. I don't feel like posting something so personal to me (and something that is weighing so heavily on me - I can't stop crying) for the whole world to see - I know we are being heavily watched. I'm sure that doesn't make sense but I don't really feel 'safe' here right now.























I feel like I've missed something. I know you've had issues lately. Have they gotten worse? It may help to share, and if you don't want to do it here, then there's always elsewhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I can totally understand about not wanting to post here about it. It looks like most mamas here including myself feel the same way though since our posting is down to a minimum last few days. It's definitely not as much fun any more. It really sucks.







:

You know, I've been giving this some thought. I'm sure it's normal to still have some of the feelings we've had about everything that has happened. It may take us a few days to feel like ourselves again, but I really think we should not let it mess up our fun. What we all have together is very special and cannot be taken away, imo. Besides, I have my CD and it makes this friendship we all share very real. I can say "See! They _are_ real people!"


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:







:















Turn that frown upside down!

Who here amongst us was a cheerleader? Come on, fess up!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Not me. I swear!







I was on the math team, remember? And while we did have a chearleader in AP Calculus, she was not on the math team!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

rah! rah!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

AAAaagh this hand-play while nursing is going to drive me around the bend!!! He is *always* trying to get his fingers in his mouth, or pulling the nipple out (forcefully!) and it is uncomfortable, and un-fun, and it makes me want him far far away.

That and the hair falling out everywhere. It is EVERYWHERE and it is making me crazy.








Cori, what's going on?







Kimya - I posted on your other thread.







Tanya because you have three kids too and yet you pretend to be sane







but I know you understand my craziness.








to everyone because we've spent a long time building this relationship and I am so grateful for it. Now POST, PEOPLE!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

s kimya-looking forward to an update about panda!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And here's a question for everyone, since we think about ourselves last, if at all:
What one gift do YOU want for the holidays?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







Tanya because you have three kids too and yet you pretend to be sane







but I know you understand my craziness.

Ever heard the phrase "Fake it 'til you make it"?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
What one gift do YOU want for the holidays?

A Moby Wrap. I don't care if I already have a Mai Tei and a Maya Wrap. My Maya is well worn, and the baby just doesn't like the back carry in the MT yet. At last week's LLL meeting, one of the mama's showed me how to use a Moby and I am officially hooked. I told dh I don't care if it's my last baby. I WANT it!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Ever heard the phrase "Fake it 'til you make it"?









A Moby Wrap. I don't care if I already have a Mai Tei and a Maya Wrap. My Maya is well worn, and the baby just doesn't like the back carry in the MT yet. At last week's LLL meeting, one of the mama's showed me how to use a Moby and I am officially hooked. I told dh I don't care if it's my last baby. I WANT it!

Do you want mine? I can't stand it, LOL. I'm sure it is just laying in a corner somewhere. I'll ask dh where I stuck it. It is black and has only been used a handful of times.

What do I want for Christmas? Sleep would be fine. Realistically -- I want a Magic Bullet blender thingy but I told dh too late.

Thanks for the hug Juicy. I posted elsewhere.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

For x-mas i want my depression, my anger to go away. I want my happiness to come back somehow.

I'm having a bad day and the kids except for dd3 is home.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Cori, Tanya, Sandrine,







:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Who here amongst us was a cheerleader? Come on, fess up!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And here's a question for everyone, since we think about ourselves last, if at all:
What one gift do YOU want for the holidays?

nak this super soft and cozy long underwear from mec: http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_d...=1166031257341

and my dh's annual letter. we write them to each other on new year's eve and open them the following christmas.









we do some aspects of secular and religious christmas.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't celebrate xmas but I'd love a mt wrap! hehehe


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Kimya, Cori, Sandrine, everyone else in need









I've been away so long again, it feels like, while about 75% of the way through Maria's harrowing birth story I went off to feed dd, came back and the lady I'd hired to help with housework for a couple of hours had managed to mop the whole floor and...the modem. Have I said this before? When was it anyway? I am so tired and just getting the







:







:







: thing too.

Juice, can I take you up on your offer and get a copy of the CD? Is that OK with everyone? I'll send the dollars by mail...

BIG NEWS here - dd is really, and I mean really, crawling now. 5 months on the dot she started. You can actually play ball with her! Just told a friend this on the phone and he said 'you want to be careful, you know, you could hurt her'









There I was hopign for a month or so when she would just sit and play in one place...no chance. She can't sit properly yet. But she can get into every corner of the kitchen







: oh god this is awful







:

what do I want for Christmas?







my own, I'm still borrowing my teacher's old one!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

oh and of course mega guhs to Maria - still haven't finished the birth story, but - God - my heart absolutely goes out to you. On another note, that photo of you and dh when you were pregnant is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow!! We have a crawler!!! Congrats! (sort of?!







)

ds is definitely not crawling yet - but he want to.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

crawling oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!! you're going to have one of those freaky walking at nine months babies









Tanya i love love love my moby couldn't live without it!!!








nak


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

just been reading backwards and I've missed a miss posts
Kimya that sounds awful. hugs to you

Soapdiva hope you're ok, I don't know what a dcp is? but









My oldest (nearly 6) asked me why we celebrate Christmas and I said we celebrate it because we are all together as a family but some people celebrate the birth of Jesus......... to which he replied "who's Jesus?"









My partner is Buddhist and I'm not religious at all, so I had to chuckle that we had forgotten to mention Jesus to him


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i really only want our house to sell. that would be glorious!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
oh and of course mega guhs to Maria - still haven't finished the birth story, but - God - my heart absolutely goes out to you. On another note, that photo of you and dh when you were pregnant is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen...

Thank you so much. I'm actually feeling very OK about it all now. I've never had it happen before where writing was so healing -- maybe because I was never quite so open and honest before? Who knows. Anyway, this time I just put it ALL out there and wow, did it feel good. I'm now working on a bunch of stuff to see if I can help prevent anyone else from having similar experiences at this hospital. If all goes well I will do a little research in this area, too. I have a *fabulous* idea for a postdoc topic and am going to see what I can do about getting it funded in the next couple of years.

Oh and thanks for the comment on the photo!







It was kind of just luck -- we set up the tripod, grabbed a sheet and took some photos one afternoon. We tried the same thing for family shots in November -- they did not work out nearly so well.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
the lady I'd hired to help with housework for a couple of hours had managed to mop the whole floor and...the modem.

Noooooooo! I'm so sorry.







:

Wow on the crawling! We have, um, rolling onto one side -- the side where the "lait-lait" is at night. Apparently DS requires some powerful motivation to get moving.









Claire,


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm so behind, but, um, hi







I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Kimya - How's Panda doing now? What an awful experience for you, even without the nasty doc, but add him to the equation and it is even worse! How's your spider bite healing? Goodness, you have a lot on your plate.

Cori - I hope things get worked out with your DCP (Day Care Provider







Witt).

Maria - Your birth story was so open and honest, I can see how it could be healing for you. How is the counseling working out? The annual letter from your DH sounds fantastic! It's like a yearly time capsule.

Sarenka - crawling! Oh my! DS needs to do some strength training before that can happen ... he can't lift his 25 pound hunk of baby fat around very easily (and neither can I for that matter!).

Sandrine -







I hope you are able to get your Christmas wish!

Steph - Welcome back, Jump right in.

DS has a tooth. He's been working on it for a while now, but it finally broke through. Now I can't keep his tongue in his mouth







or his fists out!

For my Christmas, I would really like all my siblings to be together (there are 6 of us). But, with 2 being in the military (one in Iraq, one stateside), that won't happen for a while (the last time we were all together was at my brother's wedding over 2 years ago). Other than that I want a new pair of slippers ... the ones I have now are about 15 years old and filled with holes and don't keep my feet very warm.

I've found an organic food mecca! There's a local woman who has 9 kids with severe allergies, so she buys organic foods in bulk for her family. Once a week she opens up her shelves to the public to make some extra $$ for the family (it's like a mini grocery store in their garage) and passes on the savings to everyone. I bought 3 lbs of organic apples for $3! Oranges are $2/ lb. Avacados are .50 each! I can't get conventional foods for this. DH isn't very convinced that organic foods are any better, but if I can get them for these prices, he can't argue with that!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

witt said:


> crawling oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!! you're going to have one of those freaky walking at nine months babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been meaning to ask, Pavlina, how do you know so much about homeopathics? It's something that I'm interested in learning more about, but it's all confusing. Right now I'm sticking with the ready made remedies from Similisan (the one for ear aches has saved me numerous trips to the doc!). Just curious.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

And who was it, way back there, who wanted to get a chamomile remedy and it was too expensive? Kim? Because the single Boiron remedies are pretty cheap here in Poland and I would be happy to send you some, PM me whoever you are!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I've been meaning to ask, Pavlina, how do you know so much about homeopathics? It's something that I'm interested in learning more about, but it's all confusing. Right now I'm sticking with the ready made remedies from Similisan (the one for ear aches has saved me numerous trips to the doc!). Just curious.

Not Pav, but I'm taking an online course. Another one starts in Jan. It only takes a couple of hours of week.

http://nccn.net/~wwithin/homeo.htm

She also has some interesting classes on vaccines that I might check out

http://nccn.net/~wwithin/vaccine.htm


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
BIG NEWS here - dd is really, and I mean really, crawling now. 5 months on the dot she started. You can actually play ball with her! Just told a friend this on the phone and he said 'you want to be careful, you know, you could hurt her'

















:







WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo not ready for that.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I've been meaning to ask, Pavlina, how do you know so much about homeopathics? It's something that I'm interested in learning more about, but it's all confusing. Right now I'm sticking with the ready made remedies from Similisan (the one for ear aches has saved me numerous trips to the doc!). Just curious.

I have been learning about homeopathy for 11 years. Basicly since the day I took my first dose of homeopathics ever and it was the very first time I felt good in 20 years of my life - no kidding. Homeopathy literally changed my life, it gave me back my health - well, I NEVER had it before. Until that day I lived on antibiotics.......for 20 years I have had antibiotics given at least 4 times a year. You can imagine how I felt. I have never took any since that day.
Since that day I wanted to know EVERYTHING about it and here I am 11 years later, still curious and wanting to know more and more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And who was it, way back there, who wanted to get a chamomile remedy and it was too expensive? Kim? Because the single Boiron remedies are pretty cheap here in Poland and I would be happy to send you some, PM me whoever you are!

Yeah, I have my mom send me Boiron remedies from Czech - they are about $2 there in comparison to $9 here. I don't understand the need to charge so much for them! It's insane. They are so cheap to make and they crank them up so freaking fast.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

<---------------------




























:





















:














:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Serenka ~ I can't believe your baby is crowling!! WOW!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
<---------------------




























:





















:














:
























: Congratulations!!!

Where the heck did I came up with almost 3.000 posts?







: This is the only thread (well, almost) I am subscribed yoo!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh my gosh Kimya!!! Huge :HUG to you!!!! I am so sorry that Panda is so sick. Fwiw, I've done cd with all 3 of my babies and none of them have had uti's. I have done sposies from time to time, I know it's hard, but follow your gut, you know what is best for her.
I'm glad that you aren't going to stop nursing on demand. Pedialyte is NOT better for her than breastmilk. That doctor doesn't know anything at all! Seriously, what is she going to get from pedialyte that she won't get from you?!?! If she's going to throw up, isn't it better that she throws up bm? Ugh, I'm so sorry.
None of my babies have been this sick, but I can completely understand how scared and tired you must be. Big







to you and sweet Panda! please keep us updated on her!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:















Turn that frown upside down!

Who here amongst us was a cheerleader? Come on, fess up!




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And here's a question for everyone, since we think about ourselves last, if at all:
What one gift do YOU want for the holidays?

I either want a Moby Wrap (I'm with you on that one Tanya!) I have a Maya Wrap and an Ergo, but I really want a Moby. Or, I want some new knitting needles. I really want some Addis size 3, 40 inch circular needles. Ok, so are we going to email eachothers dp's to tell them??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
For x-mas i want my depression, my anger to go away. I want my happiness to come back somehow.









and :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i really only want our house to sell. that would be glorious!

Have you gotten a new place yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
I'm so behind, but, um, hi







I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.

Good to see you back!!! Jump right in. That is what I did about a month ago









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
And who was it, way back there, who wanted to get a chamomile remedy and it was too expensive? Kim? Because the single Boiron remedies are pretty cheap here in Poland and I would be happy to send you some, PM me whoever you are!

It was me, I needed something to help ds sleep at night. he has NEVER slept through the night. I have chamomile but I don't think that it would help with the sleep. Thank you though!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
<---------------------




























:





















:














:









Yeah, but that doesn't mean that you will get to be a senior member







: I just need to pm someone about this dangit.

Ok um...I don't know what i was going to say. My son is watching Winnie the Pooh (I love Pooh!) and my daughter is playing with toys on the floor. This makes life nice and quiet...for now


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Do you want mine? I can't stand it, LOL. I'm sure it is just laying in a corner somewhere. I'll ask dh where I stuck it. It is black and has only been used a handful of times.

What do I want for Christmas? Sleep would be fine. Realistically -- I want a Magic Bullet blender thingy but I told dh too late.

I'll get with you after Christmas and make payment arrangements with you. I was thinking of getting one just after Christmas anyway! Always taking care of myself last, as usual!









And woo hoo on the







It was so fun to finally get there and then there was suddenly no interest in upping my post count on fluff threads anymore!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
For x-mas i want my depression, my anger to go away. I want my happiness to come back somehow.

I'm having a bad day and the kids except for dd3 is home.







:
























:guh :guh :guh

Maria, the math nerd _and_ the cheerleader???!!! I am so impressed! And how romantic is that annual letter!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
BIG NEWS here - dd is really, and I mean really, crawling now.
---
what do I want for Christmas?







my own, I'm still borrowing my teacher's old one!

Ds was asking for one and he doesn't even play! Crawling! Wow! I am watching dd on the floor right now struggling to get somewhere. She lifts her bum and pushes with her legs. She can even get on her knees! I'm so freaked out at the idea of an early crawler! Dd1 was content to sit and play with the toys in front of her for months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.

Jump on in...the water's fine!









I am reading what everyone celebrates this time of year and I am loving what an eclectic group we are. I think it's awesome that a small group of women with not much beyond their children in common can love and support each other the way we do. The rest of the world should take notes.

So I have a question for everyone. Do you have a family tradition that you do each year?

Dh and I didn't have any ornaments for our tree when we first got married. It was too expensive to buy all new ornaments, so we started a tradition where we got each other an ornament every year. Now each family member gets a special ornament every year.

Because money is scarce this year, we decided to make ornaments. Last weekend, I went to Joann's to get the notions I needed for the wetbags and their little wooden ornaments were 50% off. So I used my gift card to buy ornaments for us to paint. Today was painting day. Dd1 and Ds loved it! Ds said this is "more cooler than buying ornaments". I







my ds!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I am reading what everyone celebrates this time of year and I am loving what an eclectic group we are. I think it's awesome that a small group of women with not much beyond their children in common can love and support each other the way we do. The rest of the world should take notes.

So I have a question for everyone. Do you have a family tradition that you do each year?









:

Um...we don't really have any traditions of our own yet. When I was a kid my Dad would read the Christmas story from the Bible and we would act it out. That was always fun. As soon as our kiddos are big enough we'll do that also. If Emma were still here this would be the first year we'd do it


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a ton of things I want to respond to, but I'm at work and don't have time. But I just can't let this pass:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I really want some Addis size 3, 40 inch circular needles.

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO KNIT WITH THOSE???














Something really big with teeny tiny stitches? It's going to take forever! I have some size 3 double pt needles I was going to make socks with, and I had to abandon the project because the tiny stitches were killing me.

Sorry, just couldn't pass it up - I'm dying to know.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Woohoo, Cori!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I am reading what everyone celebrates this time of year and I am loving what an eclectic group we are. I think it's awesome that a small group of women with not much beyond their children in common can love and support each other the way we do. The rest of the world should take notes.









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
So I have a question for everyone. Do you have a family tradition that you do each year?

In addition to the letters, we also have some food and activity traditions to which we loosely adhere. Board games after gifts are open, walks in the snow Christmas afternoon, tourtiere and fondue on specific days, etc.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kim,







.

Your post also reminded me of one of our unbreakable traditions (how could I forget?














-- Christmas Eve my DH reads The H Street Sledding record aloud.

Sometimes we also listen to recordings of Dylan Thomas reading A Child's Christmas in Wales and/or some Vinyl Cafe stories. I love the story Dave Cooks the Turkey. Has me peeing my pants every time.







: I am a huge Vinyl Cafe fan.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kim,








for your Senior Member title.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I So I used my gift card to buy ornaments for us to paint. Today was painting day. Dd1 and Ds loved it! Ds said this is "more cooler than buying ornaments". I







my ds!

love painting them here too -we make ultra cheap ones from salt and water mixture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Um...we don't really have any traditions of our own yet. When I was a kid my Dad would read the Christmas story from the Bible and we would act it out. That was always fun. As soon as our kiddos are big enough we'll do that also. If Emma were still here this would be the first year we'd do it



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Sometimes we also listen to recordings of Dylan Thomas reading A Child's Christmas in Wales .

Oh wow!! Thanks for reminding me - that one has me







too... never heard of vinyl cafe...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the hugs. I just realise it about the depression. Kinda in denial, yk.

gtg make supper but will come back to answer a few things later...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Cori's a seen-yer-member!!!! Yootie-woot-hoot! The change in status and accompanying benefits will astound and amaze you.

Sarenka, it's you with the crawler right? WOW!!!! Developmental rock star among us, ladies!!! That is awesome. Go, baby, go!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Before i forget, which is often, we are catlholic so we will go to church on x-mas eve to the children mass. Then probably put out cookies and milk for santa. I'm sure they will be so excited. This yr is the first one that they are really into santa and x-mas lights, the tree and all that jazz. On the 25th, when we'll get woken(sp) up by the girls, i think i'll let them open their gifts, then make a brunch of pancakes and bacon etc.. for just our family. For supper we'll go to my parents' house and celebrate x-mas there. Open more presents and supper.

Traditions: I bought the kit to make a gingerbread house with the girls and they help me put it all together. This was the first yr and they wanted to eat it right way. I had to explain that we are making it and it's to look and no you can't eat the candies and the house.









DD2 thinks that X-mas is like Halloween and that we go door to door and the ppl will give us candies, chocolate and presents.  How do you explain to a 2.5yrs old that it's totally different??? Oh and i told the girls that x-mas is jesus b-day and they don't beleive me. At first dd1 said that it was her b-day then dd2 says that it's her b-day. They don't get the concept yet.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO KNIT WITH THOSE???














Something really big with teeny tiny stitches? It's going to take forever! I have some size 3 double pt needles I was going to make socks with, and I had to abandon the project because the tiny stitches were killing me.

Sorry, just couldn't pass it up - I'm dying to know.

















I knit with the magic loop. I hate dpns, so I use one big cable and knit socks. I want some 3's to do socks with. I am doing some for dh on 2's right now and I really want some 3's to make socks and babylegs for A with. I laugh at what you must have been thinking I was making...a shawl...with super small needles and a huge cable. Good thing I didn't write that I wanted the 40 inch size 0's!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kim,








for your Senior Member title.

WAHOO!!!!!!!!!! It's about TIME!























Maria - what is Vinyl Cafe?


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

All these developmental milestones - crawling and teeth!

We have some schooching here, butt up in the air and pushing with knees or toes - then we face plant hard and









DD much prefers to be balanced in a standing position and can stay there quite awhile. She has mastered sitting pretty much too, but flops sideways when she reaches for a toy too far out of her reach!

I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
All these developmental milestones - crawling and teeth!

We have some schooching here, butt up in the air and pushing with knees or toes - then we face plant hard and









DD much prefers to be balanced in a standing position and can stay there quite awhile. She has mastered sitting pretty much too, but flops sideways when she reaches for a toy too far out of her reach!

I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

You're right, it's not a race. Every child develops differently. And, she is a month younger than Amelia. They are doing about the same thing


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







:

Um...we don't really have any traditions of our own yet. When I was a kid my Dad would read the Christmas story from the Bible and we would act it out. That was always fun. As soon as our kiddos are big enough we'll do that also. If Emma were still here this would be the first year we'd do it

















: why don't you do it?? She's always there with you and i'm sure she would like to hear it.

Ok that sounds weird but i beleive in that. That our love ones that are gone are always with us and that all we have to do is speak out and they will hear us and even be there for us.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
All these developmental milestones - crawling and teeth!

We have some schooching here, butt up in the air and pushing with knees or toes - then we face plant hard and









DD much prefers to be balanced in a standing position and can stay there quite awhile. She has mastered sitting pretty much too, but flops sideways when she reaches for a toy too far out of her reach!

I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

Poor sweetie, having her face hit the ground while trying to master a new skill.

and you are so right that it's not a race. DD3 can't even turn yet or sit unassisted. She love to sit with help and she loves to stand on us.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Maria - what is Vinyl Cafe?

It's a Canadian radio show. Sort of like Garrison Keillor, but IMHO, funnier and sweeter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

And 3) For the most part, no one reports the lack of progress. I was all excited about the signing, but I don't post here every day: "Day #131 - still no rolling, crawling, sitting, or writing of solutions to the Navier-Stokes equations."









So you'll see way more posts about reaching milestones than about not reaching them yet. Positive results publication bias.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 







: why don't you do it?? She's always there with you and i'm sure she would like to hear it.

Ok that sounds weird but i beleive in that. That our love ones that are gone are always with us and that all we have to do is speak out and they will hear us and even be there for us.









:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
It's a Canadian radio show. Sort of like Garrison Keillor, but IMHO, funnier and sweeter.


I think I will try to find that station on the internet! I love listening to funny stuff on a radio. Way better then TV.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I think I will try to find that station on the internet! I love listening to funny stuff on a radio. Way better then TV.

It's on CBC (Canadian NPR.) Here is some show info, and you can find streaming in various time zones here.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
We have some schooching here, butt up in the air and pushing with knees or toes - then we face plant hard and








---
I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

Sounds exactly what my dd is doing. She hasn't mastered holding the head and butt up at the same time yet. If it feels better, your babe is two weeks older than mine!







I get so wistful when the mamas with older babes post because I know it's coming and I can't make her stay little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Day #131 - still no rolling, crawling, sitting, or writing of solutions to the Navier-Stokes equations."











Sandrine, what you said was beautiful.

Juice, I think my dd heard you talking about nap strikes. She has hardly slept all day unless in the sling!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Where is everyone? I finally decide to sit down at the computer and there's no activity going on here







:

Hey mamas, do you know what's going on with Lotus.Bloom by any chance? She was moving to Main if I recall, but it's been at least month ago, right? I wonder what she is up to.

JoyofBirth has not been around for few days now - how are you doing mama? Is your *crazy* cousin around yet? I hope it will be ok with him staying at the house.

Maria ~ thanks for the links I will have to check that out!









Sandrine ~ I am sorry about your depression! That's not good! I wish there was a quick fix for those kind of things. I have a very good friend suffering with depression and I just hate seeing her like that. Hope you feel better soon.

As for me and a Xmas gift - my ultimate







and "really wanna have" is something totally unreasonable so I don't think I will even post it here because it's not gonna happen anyway. But hopefully in near future......

At this point I really hope that our move to WA will be very smooth and without any complications. I hope our beloved dog will survive the awfully long trip on the plane without any harm and mental damage and will be happy to live in WA yet again! Our hope our furniture will shop up as soon as possible so we don't have to live in an empty house for over 2 weeks







: in the middle of winter..... but I guess it all falls into the "smooth move" category.

All right, I am going to hang out here for a ehile and if nothing's happening in next 10 minutes I am off to bed..........


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

pav! dont go!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

i am nak a CRAAANKY baby. i told you he has two bottom teeth? Got them at 3 months 1 DAY







: Well he is working on two more, on top. But not the middle two - the next ones over. My DD1 got these before her middle two, she looked like a vampire for two weeks. I will try to take pics when these come in, hopefully soon, because he is hating life right now









i have 3 pages of posts i want to replyto but it ain't happenin right now grrr


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Where's the "holding a crying baby" icon? Juice, are you sure you don't live in my parallel universe? Something







: is going on with my babe. She is napless and fuss-full today.

Pav, even if you aren't getting it for Christmas you should still share what you want!

ETA: Ah, nak! Finally! I want to







dh! I left him for about 30 minutes with the other two dc while I nursed the baby to sleep earlier. She went down pretty easy, they still hadn't found me so I spent 15 minutes cutting fabric so I can hopefully assemble it tomorrow. I came out to find them crawling all over dh as he was reading a magazine. The room was even more destroyed. Ds had couch cushions all over and dd1 had crushed crackers all over the room. I made them all have a quick clean up. By the time we were done, dd2 was awake. Dh is bathing the little stinkers right now.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hey mamas, do you know what's going on with Lotus.Blossom by any chance? She was moving to Maine if I recall, but it's been at least month ago, right? I wonder what she is up to.

I've wondered, too. I know she is a lot closer to family now, and might have less Internet access.

I just got off the phone with a friend and former teammate of mine who is type 1 diabetic and 14 weeks pregnant with her first. Her EDD is right around the same time as mine was. Her OB has already told her that they will "have to induce her" at 38 weeks. I hope I said the right things. It's such an individual thing -- how you want to birth, what your expectations/ideals are, etc. I invited her to read DS' birth story if she feels up for it, told her I have lots of info if she ever wants it, and recommended that no matter what her birth plans are, that she hire a doula. I feel like a horrible person for this, but if she has a great birth after a 38 week induction, I'm going to be really jealous.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

pi~You're not a bad person to think that.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
I'm so behind, but, um, hi







I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.









Hi Steph! Jump in!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

I've found an organic food mecca! There's a local woman who has 9 kids with severe allergies, so she buys organic foods in bulk for her family. Once a week she opens up her shelves to the public to make some extra $$ for the family (it's like a mini grocery store in their garage) and passes on the savings to everyone. I bought 3 lbs of organic apples for $3! Oranges are $2/ lb. Avacados are .50 each!

That is incredible! I'm insanely jealous!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I have been learning about homeopathy for 11 years.

Pav, just curious...have you taken Sherri's class?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
:
Yeah, but that doesn't mean that you will get to be a senior member







: I just need to pm someone about this dangit.

I knew as soon as you posted that it would get fixed right away...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
So I have a question for everyone. Do you have a family tradition that you do each year?


Making ornaments is a great idea!

We do a couple of things...this year we made a gingerbread house - first time but I want to do it every year. I got the kit at costco. It was simple to do and Aidan is enthralled with it. He wants to eat it so badly. I told him he has to wait until Christmas. I have a little snowman decoration with a countdown to Christmas and he is in charge of that. He is so excited to do it every morning.

Since he was about 2 or so, we've made "reindeer food" on the night before Christmas. It is oatmeal mixed with sprinkles. He puts the bowl outside. I throw it out in the woods for the animals...we also sit by the tree and drink cocoa and read Twas the Night Before Christmas. He is also allowed to open one present from us - an ornament.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







:
As soon as our kiddos are big enough we'll do that also. If Emma were still here this would be the first year we'd do it

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Thanks everyone for the hugs. I just realise it about the depression. Kinda in denial, yk.

gtg make supper but will come back to answer a few things later...









to you too! What are you going to do about it - do you have resources to contact?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

She is in no way behind. She is about where ds2 is and he is older. My first son was on the late end of the average for physical stuff...but you'd never know it now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
And 3) For the most part, no one reports the lack of progress. I was all excited about the signing, but I don't post here every day: "Day #131 - still no rolling, crawling, sitting, or writing of solutions to the Navier-Stokes equations."









So you'll see way more posts about reaching milestones than about not reaching them yet. Positive results publication bias.
















:























I have no idea what that means - I took lots of advanced math for my computer science degree - but it still sounds funny!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hey mamas, do you know what's going on with Lotus.Bloom by any chance? She was moving to Main if I recall, but it's been at least month ago, right? I wonder what she is up to.

As for me and a Xmas gift - my ultimate







and "really wanna have" is something totally unreasonable so I don't think I will even post it here because it's not gonna happen anyway. But hopefully in near future......


What is it? Don't tease! Another baby?









I think April posted once since her move but I haven't seen her since. I thought I had her blog saved but it must be at work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
i am nak a CRAAANKY baby. i told you he has two bottom teeth? Got them at 3 months 1 DAY







: Well he is working on two more, on top. But not the middle two - the next ones over. My DD1 got these before her middle two, she looked like a vampire for two weeks. I will try to take pics when these come in, hopefully soon, because he is hating life right now









i have 3 pages of posts i want to replyto but it ain't happenin right now grrr









Holy teeth! 4! Wow - is he the only one in our group with teeth?

Maria - You're human. I think most everyone would have that same reaction.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
<---------------------




























:





















:














:









Yay! We have another Senior Member amongst us!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I am reading what everyone celebrates this time of year and I am loving what an eclectic group we are. I think it's awesome that a small group of women with not much beyond their children in common can love and support each other the way we do. The rest of the world should take notes.

Well said!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







:

Um...we don't really have any traditions of our own yet. When I was a kid my Dad would read the Christmas story from the Bible and we would act it out. That was always fun. As soon as our kiddos are big enough we'll do that also. If Emma were still here this would be the first year we'd do it









Kim, You finally got your Senior title!! Did you PM anyone about it? Or did it magically appear on its own? :guh and







about Emma. Are you doing anything special on Friday for what would have been her birthday?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Thanks everyone for the hugs. I just realise it about the depression. Kinda in denial, yk.

Do you have anyone to talk to about it? Or a counselor that you can see?







and :guh to you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I've wondered, too. I know she is a lot closer to family now, and might have less Internet access.

I just got off the phone with a friend and former teammate of mine who is type 1 diabetic and 14 weeks pregnant with her first. Her EDD is right around the same time as mine was. Her OB has already told her that they will "have to induce her" at 38 weeks. I hope I said the right things. It's such an individual thing -- how you want to birth, what your expectations/ideals are, etc. I invited her to read DS' birth story if she feels up for it, told her I have lots of info if she ever wants it, and recommended that no matter what her birth plans are, that she hire a doula. I feel like a horrible person for this, but if she has a great birth after a 38 week induction, I'm going to be really jealous.







:

I was wondering where April is too ... I know she said her DH is on the computer for work a lot and she only gets a few minutes here and there.

Maria, I think it's completely normal to feel that way! When I had trouble getting PG, I was so jealous of a friend of mine who was PG. It's hard to be happy for those who have what you weren't able to get, despite all our best efforts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
She is in no way behind. She is about where ds2 is and he is older. My first son was on the late end of the average for physical stuff...but you'd never know it now.









: DS is one of the older babes in our DDC and he isn't even rolling over yet, if that makes you feel any better! I think he'll learn to sit before rolling!

Are anyone else's nipples being used as chew toys? DS has a new annoying habit of nibbling a little too hard lately. I know it's teeting issues, but my goodness it hurts! Any tips to get him to stop?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I knew as soon as you posted that it would get fixed right away...

No conspiracy theory!







I went to the Questions forum and PM'd the mod (FoG). I told her all Kim wants for Christmas is her "Senior Member" title.

The reindeer food sounds so cute. I can imagine his face as you sprinkle it outside!

Maria, I swing back and forth between freaking out for friends who are risking a c/s by their choices and being mad that I didn't swallow the blue pill. You know, the pill that makes you not care about birth choices and everything turns out just fine, and even if it doesn't then it's ok because they "saved the baby" with an unnecessary surgery.







You are perfectly normal. I've been jealous of women who completely trust their doctors as they lead them down the unnecessary induction path and then they get a vaginal birth.

ETA: I PM'd April...maybe she'll pop in to say hi!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, I know the type of person you are talking about. I have a friend who is about 15 weeks PG and she's a nurse and her DH is a doctor (VERY medically oriented and anything not medically oriented is just wierd according to him!














. I worry for her b/c she takes what her DH has to say as gospel b/c he must know what's best, he's a doc. She's already had 3 u/s and is planning many more. I want to help inform her of "the dark side"







of natural birth, but I don't know how to without overstepping my bounds, kwim? I gave her a couple books, Henci Goer's amongst them, and hope she at least makes an informed decision rather than trusting the OB completely.

ETA: Let us know what April has to say if you hear from her ... we keep cross-posting!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 





















I have no idea what that means - I took lots of advanced math for my computer science degree - but it still sounds funny!
























You wouldn't have seen them in CS. They are the guiding equations for Fluid Mechanics & Dynamics. Sort of like Maxwell's equations for electrical stuff, except that Maxwell's have closed form solutions and N-S don't. Hence the unbelievably nerdy joke.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maria - You're human.

Noooooooo! Say it ain't so!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I think most everyone would have that same reaction.

I know that most people would have that reaction afterwards; I just don't particularly want to have it in advance, KWIM? I mean, she's only 14 weeks. And she's such a great person and a good friend, and really, I want her to have the best possible experience. It's just creepy and weird how these things keep coming up for me. Every so often I just want to look up in the sky and shout, "I get it, okay? I'm working on it, seriously!"


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny story: DS's latest favorite teething object (aside from my nipples!) is the Holy Family! Last night the only thing that kept him calm was gnawing on Joseph's head.







That isn't sacreligious is it?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 







: why don't you do it?? She's always there with you and i'm sure she would like to hear it.

Ok that sounds weird but i beleive in that. That our love ones that are gone are always with us and that all we have to do is speak out and they will hear us and even be there for us.

I actually do believe that she is always around. I've felt her near me many times in the last 3 years. It is just so hard not having her here. Man, I miss that little girl









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ETA: Ah, nak! Finally! I want to







dh! I left him for about 30 minutes with the other two dc while I nursed the baby to sleep earlier. She went down pretty easy, they still hadn't found me so I spent 15 minutes cutting fabric so I can hopefully assemble it tomorrow. I came out to find them crawling all over dh as he was reading a magazine. The room was even more destroyed. Ds had couch cushions all over and dd1 had crushed crackers all over the room. I made them all have a quick clean up. By the time we were done, dd2 was awake. Dh is bathing the little stinkers right now.

Don't you just LOVE that?!?! We watched two kiddos for some friends tonight, a little boy who is 3.5 (and doesn't talk as well of my 2.5 yo) and an 8 mo. old little girl. The boys were playing (fighting is a little more accurate) and the girls were playing on the floor. All the sudden all the kiddos went crazy and I was trying to help each of them. Where was dh? Sleeping on the couch. I asked him if it wasn't too much trouble if he could get off his behind and help me?!?! He did









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I just got off the phone with a friend and former teammate of mine who is type 1 diabetic and 14 weeks pregnant with her first. Her EDD is right around the same time as mine was. Her OB has already told her that they will "have to induce her" at 38 weeks. I hope I said the right things. It's such an individual thing -- how you want to birth, what your expectations/ideals are, etc. I invited her to read DS' birth story if she feels up for it, told her I have lots of info if she ever wants it, and recommended that no matter what her birth plans are, that she hire a doula. I feel like a horrible person for this, but if she has a great birth after a 38 week induction, I'm going to be really jealous.







:

You have every right to feel jealous. I remember after Emma was born reading about women who had their footling breech babies vaginally, at home. I was so jealous and so mad that I didn't. Honestly, it wasn't until after she died that I was completely ok with her birth. I realize now that it was how _she_ needed to be born. And while I hate the scar I have, and the fact taht I am forever labeled as a c-section Mom, I am so glad that she was here. But, I do, completely understand. I always want to protect my friends from potential c-sections. I think that the way you have presented it, she will let you know when she wants info.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

Kim, You finally got your Senior title!! Did you PM anyone about it? Or did it magically appear on its own? :guh and







about Emma. Are you doing anything special on Friday for what would have been her birthday?

Nope, I didn't pm anyone...but I see that Tanya did! Thanks Tanya!!!








Thanks for asking about her birthday. Every year we mope in the morning, I usually get some good cries in. Then, we will go up to the cemetery and sing happy birthday to her. We will decorate with her Christmas Trees (we have little ones that have baby ornaments on them), and do a balloon release. We'll go to dinner somewhere and have her picture on the table with us. Then we'll go donate a couple presents to Toys for Tots. We buy one gift for her birthday and one for Christmas for her every year, then donate it. It is a small way we can still do something for her, and yet help another 4 year old little girl.
I just will want to be pampered all day on Friday. It won't happen, but there are always 2 days a year when I don't want to do anything, just cry and be taken care of - her angel day and her birthday. I just can't believe that she would be 4...the time goes by so quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Maria, I swing back and forth between freaking out for friends who are risking a c/s by their choices and being mad that I didn't swallow the blue pill. You know, the pill that makes you not care about birth choices and everything turns out just fine, and even if it doesn't then it's ok because they "saved the baby" with an unnecessary surgery.







You are perfectly normal. I've been jealous of women who completely trust their doctors as they lead them down the unnecessary induction path and then they get a vaginal birth.

I have often wished for that pill..I never knew what color it was though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Funny story: DS's latest favorite teething object (aside from my nipples!) is the Holy Family! Last night the only thing that kept him calm was gnawing on Joseph's head.







That isn't sacreligious is it?

Oh I think that is hilarious!!!!







:

Ok, I have a question for you all. After my 2 vaginal births, I always hurt after sex. I don't hurt during, it is just after. Does anyone else have this, or am I weird? I really don't want to go to the doc...I avoid them at all costs..but it is really frustrating. It is better if I don't O, but who wants that? Anyway...anyone?

Oh yeah, and Amelia uses me as a chew toy too. It drives me nuts. I don't know how to get her to stop...The other 2 did it too...I don't know.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And here's a question for everyone, since we think about ourselves last, if at all:
What one gift do YOU want for the holidays?

My brother back is what I'd really like, but since that isn't going to happen a minivan is my number one wish, especially right now. I'd also looooove an ergo. And maybe even some non-maternity clothes to wear. Ok, I guess you said one. I'm really grateful this year because I've gotten so much for the girls from all the helpful mamas here and everywhere on MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
BIG NEWS here - dd is really, and I mean really, crawling now. 5 months on the dot she started. You can actually play ball with her! Just told a friend this on the phone and he said 'you want to be careful, you know, you could hurt her'









what do I want for Christmas?







my own, I'm still borrowing my teacher's old one!

Cool. Mattie is crawlinng now too. SOmettimes she forgets what to do with her hands and she looks at them as if they are supposed to know what to do and she doesn't understand why they won't go. SHe doesn't go too far yet, but she goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 







: why don't you do it?? She's always there with you and i'm sure she would like to hear it.

Ok that sounds weird but i beleive in that. That our love ones that are gone are always with us and that all we have to do is speak out and they will hear us and even be there for us.

I don't think it's weird at all. Mattie smiles and talks to the air. I swear my brother is there with her, making her smile and laugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Where is everyone? I finally decide to sit down at the computer and there's no activity going on here







:

JoyofBirth has not been around for few days now - how are you doing mama? Is your *crazy* cousin around yet? I hope it will be ok with him staying at the house.
..........

He's not here yet. I'm not sure when he's coming. It's just been kinda crazy around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I actually do believe that she is always around. I've felt her near me many times in the last 3 years. It is just so hard not having her here. Man, I miss that little girl









Ok, I have a question for you all. After my 2 vaginal births, I always hurt after sex. I don't hurt during, it is just after. Does anyone else have this, or am I weird? I really don't want to go to the doc...I avoid them at all costs..but it is really frustrating. It is better if I don't O, but who wants that? Anyway...anyone?


I'm so, so sorry you have to go through life with this. I wish you hadn't lost her. As I watch my mother mourn her child, I can only imagine what it must be to mourn a baby. It's just not right.

I have that happen sometimes, but not every time. It seems like lots of lube helps-Astroglide is the best. I don't really think a doc can do anything to help. I hate it. Sex is almost a chore sometimes. My bigger problem though is a BM. I'm 5 months PP and it still hurts like heck to go.

So, I wanted to say thanks to some awesome mamas. Pav, thanks for the awesome dipes. They are great. And I so love the paci holder you sent for Mattie. She saw it and grabbed at it. But I said we should save it for her stocking. My mom is getting socks and undies for all our stockings so it will be nice for her to have something toy-ish.

Juice, thanks for the clothes. My Emma was so excited about the dress, she has to put it on and twirl. She kept saying I'm cinderella, I'm cinderella. She's easy to please. I'm so glad I received my CD. I haven't listened to it yet.

I also wanted to say thanks to Laura for the Pp for my CD and also for the gift certificate. I'm so grateful for the friendship here. THe love and suipport overwhelms me sometimes.

So, even though I am very grateful for all the help I've gotten here and what it means for my girls, I am still feeling a bit discouraged. I think a big part of it is missing my brother and being in denial and wanting to be strong for my mom and SIL. It also feels like when things start looking up, the clouds roll in and the rain comes pouring down. DH insists that I wait till after the holidays to deal with the bank stuff, which bothers me, but I have to defer to him on this. It's just how we have things set up. Our brakes went out on our only car, so we're struggling there. And I keep getting headaches every day. I never get headaches. It's either because my glasses prescription has changed or because of my teeth. Which brings me to my next thing. My teeth hurt.







And I don't even see a possibility of getting them fixed soon. I have two I need pulled and one I need a crown and maybe a root canal. And the numbers have gone out on my keyboard so I must type out all numbers. Okay, deep breath. Stop whining. I will return to my positive-thinking grateful self. Because I have a great dh, 2 beautiful healthy girls, and a wonderful family, a few great IRL friends and you group of awesome ladies. And a very generous larger MDC group. I have been blessed with more gifts this year than I thought I'd get. My life is good. Thanks for not judging me too harshly for all the whining I do on here. You guys are so awesome.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Thanks for asking about her birthday. Every year we mope in the morning, I usually get some good cries in. Then, we will go up to the cemetery and sing happy birthday to her. We will decorate with her Christmas Trees (we have little ones that have baby ornaments on them), and do a balloon release. We'll go to dinner somewhere and have her picture on the table with us. Then we'll go donate a couple presents to Toys for Tots. We buy one gift for her birthday and one for Christmas for her every year, then donate it. It is a small way we can still do something for her, and yet help another 4 year old little girl.

Kim, this is one of the best and sweetest things I have ever heard. What a beautiful way to celebrate your girl and share her spirit. I was all set to start this morning with a fluff post and now I'm sitting here







and







in awe of your strength and thoughtfulness.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Every so often I just want to look up in the sky and shout, "I get it, okay? I'm working on it, seriously!"









I know EXACTLY what you mean! "Really, I'm paying attention here! Give me a break already!" I like to say I know what I'm working on, and try to be gentle with myself in the interim. Doesn't always work but it's a nice thought.

Anyway, the fluff I was gonna post:

up all night with kids
one then another, oh well
sleep is for the weak

long and tiring days
crazy evenings, sleepless nights
is it friday yet?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one, Jessica. And so true.

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone will have a great day or atleast better than yesterday.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

just marking my place in the thread...

I had a bunch of posts to reply to, hit hte little red button on them all, and then accidentally closed my window. argh!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kim, this is one of the best and sweetest things I have ever heard. What a beautiful way to celebrate your girl and share her spirit. I was all set to start this morning with a fluff post and now I'm sitting here







and







in awe of your strength and thoughtfulness.









: That is a truly wonderful way to celebrate and remember Emma. I'm sobbing from it!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
up all night with kids
one then another, oh well
sleep is for the weak

long and tiring days
crazy evenings, sleepless nights
is it friday yet?









and







and :guh


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Then, we will go up to the cemetery and sing happy birthday to her. We will decorate with her Christmas Trees (we have little ones that have baby ornaments on them), and do a balloon release. We'll go to dinner somewhere and have her picture on the table with us. Then we'll go donate a couple presents to Toys for Tots. We buy one gift for her birthday and one for Christmas for her every year, then donate it. It is a small way we can still do something for her, and yet help another 4 year old little girl.

I just will want to be pampered all day on Friday. It won't happen, but there are always 2 days a year when I don't want to do anything, just cry and be taken care of - her angel day and her birthday. I just can't believe that she would be 4...the time goes by so quickly.









and







What a beautiful way to celebrate Emma's birthday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, I have a question for you all. After my 2 vaginal births, I always hurt after sex. I don't hurt during, it is just after. Does anyone else have this, or am I weird? I really don't want to go to the doc...I avoid them at all costs..but it is really frustrating. It is better if I don't O, but who wants that? Anyway...anyone?

I didn't have a vag birth, but I did have an interesting thing happen during the pregnancy that made sex painful afterwards until we figured it out -- I developed a sensitivity to mucoid gel (the gel that is used during vag exams.) Whatever is in mucoid gel that started bothering me is also in the spermicidal gel on condoms. Either one gives me pain and burning afterwards. I never had that problem before. Is it possible you've got something like that going on?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
just marking my place in the thread...

I had a bunch of posts to reply to, hit hte little red button on them all, and then accidentally closed my window. argh!

Try hitting reply again. Depending on the browser (?) the multiquote feature saved the posts for me when I accidentally closed a window.

JJoy and JJuice,







to you both.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
up all night with kids
one then another, oh well
sleep is for the weak

long and tiring days
crazy evenings, sleepless nights
is it friday yet?

Juicelet, I woke up thinking of you again...







: namely, how DO you do it? I just cannot imagine 3 kidlets, yourself, your job, everything.







:
And I do think Ethan is the only one with teefies so far!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juicelet, I woke up thinking of you again...







: namely, how DO you do it? I just cannot imagine 3 kidlets, yourself, your job, everything.







:
And I do think Ethan is the only one with teefies so far!

JJuice am also amazed that you manage to "do it all" with only a few complaints, so eloquently expressed Haiku style!

As for the teeth, Seth has one too. It's just barely through, but it is certainly there.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I just got off the phone with a friend and former teammate of mine who is type 1 diabetic and 14 weeks pregnant with her first. Her EDD is right around the same time as mine was. Her OB has already told her that they will "have to induce her" at 38 weeks. I hope I said the right things. It's such an individual thing -- how you want to birth, what your expectations/ideals are, etc. I invited her to read DS' birth story if she feels up for it, told her I have lots of info if she ever wants it, and recommended that no matter what her birth plans are, that she hire a doula. I feel like a horrible person for this, but if she has a great birth after a 38 week induction, I'm going to be really jealous.







:

YOu might be jealous, but I think you'd feel incredibly happy as well. Especially if you'll be helping her throughout her pregnancy. I think you'd be very surprised how good you would feel about it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Pav, just curious...have you taken Sherri's class?


NO I did not. I really just read books and talked to different homeopath, went to some homeopathic forums and such. Mostly learned form my own experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
What is it? Don't tease! Another baby?









Oh gosh NO!















I want Nikon D70 camera with some lenses......for those who don't know how much it cost, it's way over $1000....







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Funny story: DS's latest favorite teething object (aside from my nipples!) is the Holy Family! Last night the only thing that kept him calm was gnawing on Joseph's head.







That isn't sacreligious is it?


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

to which he replied "who's Jesus?"









My partner is Buddhist and I'm not religious at all, so I had to chuckle that we had forgotten to mention Jesus to him









That's gonna be our son one day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i really only want our house to sell. that would be glorious!

That's be great! How long has it been on the market? We are going to be renting our house but hey I'd love for someone to give as an offer - I'd get rid of it right away. One less thing to worry about.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
I'm so behind, but, um, hi







I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.


Welcome!! Jump right in.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juicelet, I woke up thinking of you again...







: namely, how DO you do it? I just cannot imagine 3 kidlets, yourself, your job, everything.







:
And I do think Ethan is the only one with teefies so far!









:

joyofBirth ~ Jessica ~ I am so sorry







When it rains it sure does pour, does not it? I wish there was much more I (we) could do for you.







YOur situation sounds pretty bad. I hate when above of all the financial troubles there's also the health issues that start coming out.







Major







for you.

PS: DId I put the leg warmers in the package? I was not sure if I did - in the middle of moving I am getting really disorganized (sp?) around here.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
just marking my place in the thread...

I had a bunch of posts to reply to, hit hte little red button on them all, and then accidentally closed my window. argh!


It will still work after re-opening the browser. I just tested it myself. Closed the browser came back 15 minutes later, re-opened and click reply and it still brought up the posts I wanted to quote.

I wanted to ask Kimya ~ how is Panda doing today? She must be feeling better already I hope. Give us an update. Also - how do you give her the sodium ascorbate? I just gave some to my DS2 disolved in water with a dropper.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

well, it didn't work for me - maybe it's a firefox thing

eta, I remembered one thing. The Jesus story reminded me of when my oldest went to a funeral with us - he was 3ish and didn't understand the funeral but did know we were in church. The procession into the church started, and he said in a just-loud-enough squeaky voice, "which one is God?"


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

house on market since sept. haven't started looking down here cuz it's too depressing to find a place and not be able to do anything about it yet...

my seth has 2 teeth and sure seems to be working on more-for the past 3 nights he's been up every 45 mins or so, fussing. the hylands tablets just ain't cutting it-i have some camilia on order...

kim








and :guhs to everyone else!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, Pav, you did put in leg warmers. They are super cute. My girler calls them her leg sockies. She's so great.
It's so easy to lose perspective when you're exhausted, which I was last night. And then I couldn't sleep because I'm worried about stuff. My dh was able to fix our brakes. We could get the part because of the help we've gotten here. Which is great because that's all we have to get him to work. That is, until it gets repo'd. We were in the car last night and Emma was singing a Jingle Bells, twinkle, twinkle little star medley. It was such greatness. I'm glad we have our girls, healthy and safe and fun, and our sturggles are financial crap. Who needs stuff?? My girls rock~insert eclamation point, mine won't work~. Thanks for being a safe place for me to whine. I think once I "say" all that stuff, it just kinda goes away.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

JessJoy -







I know that this time of year can be really hard for people who've recently lost a loved one. Heck, it's hard for those of us who lost one 3 years ago. It will always be hard. You will always want your brother here, sometimes life just sucks.
I know what you mean about the financial woes. My dh says that it is just life's way of kicking us in the crotch







: I keep saying it _has_ to get better! We've gotten some great help from MDC also. Lots of clothes for Amelia, a couple toys for Seth and some gift cards too! We really are blessed..sometimes it is just so hard to see it.
I am glad that my kiddos will have some new things for Christmas, and that they have clothes that fit them...especially Miss Fattie Pants!









Oh yeah one more thing JJoy - you should be getting a package today from me! I sent the diaper bag on Monday priority. I hope it works for you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kim, this is one of the best and sweetest things I have ever heard. What a beautiful way to celebrate your girl and share her spirit. I was all set to start this morning with a fluff post and now I'm sitting here







and







in awe of your strength and thoughtfulness.

Nah, I am not strong. I can't do much for her anymore, so it really is selfish me buying gifts for her. I want her here, I want to buy things for her...since she's not here though, I want to still buy her gifts. I think it's silly to keep them, so I am just glad that I can donate them. But seriously, I am no stronger than I absolutely have to be. I cry, I hurt, I hate this part of my life







Ok, sorry to be a downer..I'll stop now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







and







What a beautiful way to celebrate Emma's birthday.

I didn't have a vag birth, but I did have an interesting thing happen during the pregnancy that made sex painful afterwards until we figured it out -- I developed a sensitivity to mucoid gel (the gel that is used during vag exams.) Whatever is in mucoid gel that started bothering me is also in the spermicidal gel on condoms. Either one gives me pain and burning afterwards. I never had that problem before. Is it possible you've got something like that going on?

No, it's not that. It's not an internal pain...it's like my labia ache after sex. It is really weird. We don't use condoms, so it wouldn't be that...and I don't think it's the astroglide. I'm ok if I can lie down after (which is why I prefer nighttime sex), but if I have to get up and walk around...then I am just in so much pain. Maybe it has something to do with nursing and my hormones? I don't know. Pav &/or Cori - are there any homeopathics that I should take?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
eta, I remembered one thing. The Jesus story reminded me of when my oldest went to a funeral with us - he was 3ish and didn't understand the funeral but did know we were in church. The procession into the church started, and he said in a just-loud-enough squeaky voice, "which one is God?"









ing:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
my seth has 2 teeth and sure seems to be working on more-for the past 3 nights he's been up every 45 mins or so, fussing. the hylands tablets just ain't cutting it-i have some camilia on order...

DS loves the camilia ... when he sees it, he opens his mouth wide for it. We nicknamed it his "baby crack." I seriously think he's addicted to the stuff.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
It's so easy to lose perspective when you're exhausted, which I was last night. And then I couldn't sleep because I'm worried about stuff. My dh was able to fix our brakes. We could get the part because of the help we've gotten here. Which is great because that's all we have to get him to work. That is, until it gets repo'd. We were in the car last night and Emma was singing a Jingle Bells, twinkle, twinkle little star medley. It was such greatness. I'm glad we have our girls, healthy and safe and fun, and our sturggles are financial crap. Who needs stuff?? My girls rock~insert eclamation point, mine won't work~. Thanks for being a safe place for me to whine. I think once I "say" all that stuff, it just kinda goes away.

Great to hear that your DH is so handy with car repairs. What a great way to look at everything ... despite all the crap thrown at you, you can still smile at the sweet sounds of a young, care-free voice!







and :guh


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Where do we go to chat? A couple other mamas are here now with me?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Nah, I am not strong. I can't do much for her anymore, so it really is selfish me buying gifts for her. I want her here, I want to buy things for her...since she's not here though, I want to still buy her gifts. I think it's silly to keep them, so I am just glad that I can donate them. But seriously, I am no stronger than I absolutely have to be. I cry, I hurt, I hate this part of my life Ok, sorry to be a downer..I'll stop now

It's not selfish at all ... it's a wonderful way to work through your tears and pain and at the end of it all you help someone else. I hope that some day you can smile through this time of year! more


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Arrrgh. My digital camera won't upload to my computer. Okay I got it working now. I'll post some family pics soon.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Where do we go to chat? A couple other mamas are here now with me?

I don't know. I'm not really here though, I'm in and out. I get on whenever I can


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Where do we go to chat? A couple other mamas are here now with me?


We can chat at the site called mommychats. com








It's hard work doing Polls.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

I have often wished for that pill..I never knew what color it was though








---
Ok, I have a question for you all. After my 2 vaginal births, I always hurt after sex. I don't hurt during, it is just after. Does anyone else have this, or am I weird? I really don't want to go to the doc...I avoid them at all costs..but it is really frustrating. It is better if I don't O, but who wants that? Anyway...anyone?

The pill we took is red.
I have a fantastic thing to recommend for postpartum sex. I found out about it when I went to an herbal workshop. The herbalist makes these herself, and as a thank you for attending we all got to choose one. She has four of them: Repair, Restore, Renew and Knowing. I chose Knowing (she says on her site that it's for the times when you know your spouse in the Biblical sense). The others are for yeast, birth trauma and for dryness from breastfeeding or menopause. Let's just say that after using the Knowing, both dh and I are SOLD on the products. I bought a bottle of repair for after the birth, but I didn't tear or have skidmarks, so I haven't used it. I'm keeping it for when we run out of knowing (whenever that is...) because it can also be used as a lubricant. I will never go back to astroglide after using this! It's an investment...$16 for a bottle, but a little goes a long way and you don't have to keep reapplying it like astroglide. I saw your other post, and I wonder if the repair would be helpful for you? It can be used for inflammation as well, and it sounds like that's what's going on. What you described sounds just like how I felt about a week after birth. Not comfortable at all!
Here's the link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So, even though I am very grateful for all the help I've gotten here and what it means for my girls, I am still feeling a bit discouraged. I think a big part of it is missing my brother and being in denial and wanting to be strong for my mom and SIL. It also feels like when things start looking up, the clouds roll in and the rain comes pouring down. DH insists that I wait till after the holidays to deal with the bank stuff, which bothers me, but I have to defer to him on this. It's just how we have things set up.









It is hard to see things half full when things keep going south. I've struggled with this myself. Especially with the embarrassment I felt by asking for help. I never imagined I would be in this place, but here I am. We will all always have a list of things that need to be done. Some things get crossed off and others get added. Sometimes things are added more than we can cross them off. It can feel very overwhelming. I have received more help and generosity than I could ever have imagined. The greatest gift I have been given this year is to learn to let others be generous and to accept their help with a grateful heart. My list is a mile long. I know the situation will get better. It has to. Let out your frustrations. I am so thankful for this place to share my joys and my struggles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I just cannot imagine 3 kidlets, yourself, your job, everything.







:









: You keep saying that you don't know how _I_ do it all day long, and I am in awe of how you hold it all together _and_ work outside the house, too. Actually, I'm in awe of all you WOHMs. I feel like such a wimp because they'd have to put me in a padded room from the insanity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
The procession into the church started, and he said in a just-loud-enough squeaky voice, "which one is God?"











Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
house on market since sept. haven't started looking down here cuz it's too depressing to find a place and not be able to do anything about it yet

It is so tough to sell a house in the fall/winter months. I have a friend here who is going through the same thing, and she's pregnant! She just told me that they got a contract and they close a day before her due date!
















:















I did it. I drove home from the store without buckling Keira in her seat. I forgot my sling, she fussed in her carseat in the buggy, and I picked her up. I set her down in it to check out. I put her carseat in the base. And I drove off. She started crying on the way home, I couldn't see her, but I talked to her. She had arched and twisted until she scooted down in the seat at an odd angle. I hugged her and cried in the driveway. I can't believe I did that.









Juice, I feel the pain of your sleepless nights. Last night was such a blur that I don't remember bringing dd1 to bed in the middle of the night or how often I nursed the baby.

Crap. She rolled over from her back to her belly a little bit ago. She has been trying to heft her weight to roll from her back to her front. She's been laying on her side looking like she's doing crunches on her side. Crap. By the time I typed this, she did it again. We have mobility. I am not ready for this.

ETA: Can't chat right now...have to go pick up ds from school!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

"crap, we have mobility"


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Kim -







what a beautiful way to remember your babe

my in laws are here now and I have to say that a ratio of four adults and three children is excellent!! Wish it could be like this all the time.

Quote:

Originally Posted by PancakeGoddess View Post
eta, I remembered one thing. The Jesus story reminded me of when my oldest went to a funeral with us - he was 3ish and didn't understand the funeral but did know we were in church. The procession into the church started, and he said in a just-loud-enough squeaky voice, "which one is God?"










hey what's with the frosting? I'm supposed to frost some people now, but I don't really understand it?? Anyone enlighten me?







:

We had such a great day yesterday. I love this time of year, summer, barbeques, Christmas and long summer holidays ahhh (ok well you guys had YOUR summer while I was freezing my butt off so now it's my turn







)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Crap. She keeps DOING it! Lay her on her back and - flop! she's on her belly.

Claire,







and























ETA: The Frosted thing is MDC chain mail. The Boo-ing and thankful stuff was the same thing, different season.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi, just wanted to share something. I just got my haircut and I LOVE it! I have not had bangs in years and I love it!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...4&ctime=140417


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Pav, you are too cute!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i love your haircut, pav.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Pav, your hair looks great! I desperately need to get mine cut, but it keeps not happening.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Nah, I am not strong.

Lies.














up:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I'm not really here though,









me neither!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
The pill we took is red.

Is this from The Matrix? 'Cause DH and I just saw that movie while he was recovering from his thing. I have a lot of deep thoughts about the idea that "ignorance is bliss" and how with knowledge comes responsibility, I won't get all into it here and now (hafta go get some girlies from school) but I sometimes wonder why I didn't take the blue pill...

Quote:

Actually, I'm in awe of all you WOHMs. I feel like such a wimp because they'd have to put me in a padded room from the insanity.
I'm in awe of SAHMs because I have so much trouble maintaining my patience and perspective all day. My kids are about to be home for two weeks, and I'll be conducting a "No Yelling Challenge" of my own. It is HARD to be on call, on guard, and at attention every minute of the day. At least at work I can sit down for a measly minute without worrying that someone is slathering shampoo all over themselves while playing "sunscreen".

Quote:









:















I did it. I drove home from the store without buckling Keira in her seat. I forgot my sling, she fussed in her carseat in the buggy, and I picked her up. I set her down in it to check out. I put her carseat in the base. And I drove off. She started crying on the way home, I couldn't see her, but I talked to her. She had arched and twisted until she scooted down in the seat at an odd angle. I hugged her and cried in the driveway. I can't believe I did that.








Now, now, you were very gentle with me when I did that last week. You told me it was no big deal, it happens, it's OK. I can go back and look up the post if you want me to
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juicelet, I woke up thinking of you again...







: namely, how DO you do it? I just cannot imagine 3 kidlets, yourself, your job, everything.







:

Thanks, everybody, for your kind thoughts and words. Most days I get up, take a breath, and run like hell. It's sooo so hard to balance. I just do my best. And as DD1 told a friend of mine, "My mommy drinks coffee in the morning and wine at night!"














:


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

foxy mama!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hey Pav - nice cut!
why don't we post some more pics of us this time - it's nice to put a face to namwfes! ( my 3 yr old is button pushing hences my spelling of names)


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Tanya - Thank you so much for that link. I think that you are right, inflammation is what I have going on. I am going to talk to dh and see if we can find some $$ somewhere to get the repair stuff. Maybe even some knowing too







Thank you so so much!







to you also...just remember though that we all told Juice last week that it was ok







I know, it doesn't really make you feel any better though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hi, just wanted to share something. I just got my haircut and I LOVE it! I have not had bangs in years and I love it!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...4&ctime=140417

Pav, you look so good!! You remind me of Jennifer Graham. I've always tried to put my finger on it, but that last picture you posted looked so much like her! I love your dimples!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Is this from The Matrix? 'Cause DH and I just saw that movie while he was recovering from his thing. I have a lot of deep thoughts about the idea that "ignorance is bliss" and how with knowledge comes responsibility, I won't get all into it here and now (hafta go get some girlies from school) but I sometimes wonder why I didn't take the blue pill...









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Thanks, everybody, for your kind thoughts and words. Most days I get up, take a breath, and run like hell. It's sooo so hard to balance. I just do my best. And as DD1 told a friend of mine, "My mommy drinks coffee in the morning and wine at night!"














:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hey Pav - nice cut!
why don't we post some more pics of us this time - it's nice to put a face to namwfes! ( my 3 yr old is button pushing hences my spelling of names)









Ok, here is one of me nursing the two kiddos yesterday. You can't see my hair very well..but that is probably for the best








http://people.delphiforums.com/ksjhw...%20(Small).JPG


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Ok, here is one of me nursing the two kiddos yesterday. You can't see my hair very well..but that is probably for the best








http://people.delphiforums.com/ksjhw...%20(Small).JPG

I love that picture! YOu look great. So is Seth nursing only 5 minutes a day?







My DS was asking to nurse this morning and I told him ok, but only at night and he smiled said ok, and then asked me which one he can nurse from







He has NO IDEA what "tonight" or "in the morsning" or "once a day" mean.....









I don't know who Jennifer Graham is, have to look her up


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Very nice haircut, Pav! I got mine cut recently, but I'm not sure if I'm as happy about it as you are about yours!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
"My mommy drinks coffee in the morning and wine at night!"














:









I was just commenting to dh that I think I'd like to have my occasional glass of wine again. I had taken a break when pg with dd1. My first drink was a margarita just before I found out I was pregnant with dd2. Dontcha know I felt bad about that drink!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Tanya - Thank you so much for that link. I think that you are right, inflammation is what I have going on. I am going to talk to dh and see if we can find some $$ somewhere to get the repair stuff. Maybe even some knowing too







Thank you so so much!

You know what? I have it here already, and goodness knows it will take us forever to get through that bottle of knowing







If you can just cover shipping then you can have it. PM me with your address!

Thanks for the hugs. I just can't believe that I did it right after we talked about it here!

If I had a phone number for each of you then I would so send you one of these:
http://30rock.nbc.com/ Hilarious. I saw it in TAO earlier today. I sent one to dh.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Is this from The Matrix? 'Cause DH and I just saw that movie while he was recovering from his thing. I have a lot of deep thoughts about the idea that "ignorance is bliss" and how with knowledge comes responsibility, I won't get all into it here and now (hafta go get some girlies from school) but I sometimes wonder why I didn't take the blue pill...

Mmmm ... but how do we know we didn't take the blue pill?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
At least at work I can sit down for a measly minute without worrying that someone is slathering shampoo all over themselves while playing "sunscreen".









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Now, now, you were very gentle with me when I did that last week. You told me it was no big deal, it happens, it's OK. I can go back and look up the post if you want me to
























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And as DD1 told a friend of mine, "My mommy drinks coffee in the morning and wine at night!"














:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







"crap, we have mobility"











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
It is so tough to sell a house in the fall/winter months.









: Our favourite neighbours put in an offer on another house and then were on tenterhooks -- their house did eventually sell














but it took a lot longer than was comfortable for them, especially in our market.

Pav, your haircut is great!!

Claire, I am at the lab so I can only link to photos I already posted recently (for DS' birth story.) Here are me and DH immediately pre-pg, during, and a fter.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hi, just wanted to share something. I just got my haircut and I LOVE it! I have not had bangs in years and I love it!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...4&ctime=140417

I love your haircut, Pavlina.

And I liked seeing you too, Kim!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

NAK








: Okay, so I found multiquote a few weeks ago but I just really figured it out. Maybe I can actually start responding around here instead of just whining all the time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Thanks for asking about her birthday. Every year we mope in the morning, I usually get some good cries in. Then, we will go up to the cemetery and sing happy birthday to her. We will decorate with her Christmas Trees (we have little ones that have baby ornaments on them), and do a balloon release. We'll go to dinner somewhere and have her picture on the table with us. Then we'll go donate a couple presents to Toys for Tots. We buy one gift for her birthday and one for Christmas for her every year, then donate it. It is a small way we can still do something for her, and yet help another 4 year old little girl.









That is really beautiful and powerful. And I really believe that it is in the times we feel the least strong but we keep trudging through the sadness that we are actually the most strong. It is just so hard to see it from the inside of our grief.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
JJuice am also amazed that you manage to "do it all" with only a few complaints, so eloquently expressed Haiku style!

I love the haikus! I used to write a haiku on my blog once a month called "Monthly Flowetry"...been awhile!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I wanted to ask Kimya ~ how is Panda doing today? She must be feeling better already I hope. Give us an update. Also - how do you give her the sodium ascorbate? I just gave some to my DS2 disolved in water with a dropper.

Well, the RSV won't be taken care of with the antibiotics, so she will have the cough for awhile. The antibiotics should help to prevent the RSV from progressing into pneumonia or bronchiolitis though. She cries when she pees sometimes which is really sad, and I know it is from the stupid catheter. I wish I had know there was another way to collect a sample. They made it seem like that was the only option. We just had to torture her and give her the abx which she hates. I am kind of proud she is so strongly against it though.







She is still really boogery too but her spirit is much better.

We give her Hylands Vitamin C tablets. They are 25mgs of sodium ascorbate. Lemon flavored and they dissolve instantly. I got them at Whole Foods. She gets one every 2 hours.

We devised a contraption using the snuggle nest so she can sleep with her body elevated. I had to have a bunch of pillows under me so I could swing my boob up over the wall so she could comfort nurse all night! Thanks for asking! Things are improving for sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

hey what's with the frosting? I'm supposed to frost some people now, but I don't really understand it?? Anyone enlighten me?







:

Hee Hee! Sorry! That was my civil union gift for you!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Mmmm ... but how do we know we didn't take the blue pill?







:

If this is the blue one, the red one must be a doozy!!!
Am i a man dreaming he is a butterfly, or a butterfly dreaming he is a man?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I love that picture! YOu look great. So is Seth nursing only 5 minutes a day?







My DS was asking to nurse this morning and I told him ok, but only at night and he smiled said ok, and then asked me which one he can nurse from







He has NO IDEA what "tonight" or "in the morsning" or "once a day" mean.....









He asks mulitple times a day for milkers for 5 minutes







He is nursing right now, his second 5 minutes of the day. I honestly never thought I'd be a tandem nursing Mom...but here I am








Sometimes I tell him later or at bedtime. He will say, ok, milkers and then i will go to bed. He is a nut.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

You know what? I have it here already, and goodness knows it will take us forever to get through that bottle of knowing







If you can just cover shipping then you can have it. PM me with your address!

WOW! Thank you so much! I'll pm you now!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm gonna kill dh.

I am so peeved.

His firm's "employee appreciation dinner" is tonight. It's been on the schedule for months, no biggie. He told the girls he wouldn't be home for dinner. That's important because they do just fine if they know what to expect. So no biggie, I can handle dinner for three kids and myself. I asked DH when he was planning to be home, and he said, "I'm not planning to stay late, so as soon as dinner is over." This event started at 3:30pm this afternoon.

It's a schoolnight. Bedtime is 8pm. The girls are waiting for their daddy to read them a story like he does every single night. I'm surprised he isn't home by 7:30. We wait. The girls are getting very tired and fussy. I call him at 8:30 - and he's still hanging out. I didn't realize I was doing bedtime alone or I wouldn't have waited for him. Long story short, these girls are HOWLING for their daddy, I have no good way of explaining why he isn't here, and it's an HOUR past their bedtime. I have three screaming kids. I made him talk to both girls on the phone so they would consent to lie down.

NONE of this would have been a big deal if he had said he'd be out late. I might not have liked it but I would have dealt. But he gave them (and me!) NO WARNING that he wouldn't be here for bedtime, and then seemed taken aback that it was an issue!!!

I'm gonna kill him.

Thank goodness I finally got everyone settled down. Now I am just pacing Ethan back and forth through the living room in the mai tai.

He has never done anything like this before. I am so pissed I don't even know what I'll say.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Ooh, I'd be peeved too Juice! Good luck with the little chat tonight. :guh


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Someone asked about holiday traditions I think?

One fun one that we do is give a new pair of jammies on xmas eve, although this year none of them need jammies AT ALL, so I said it would be "something cozy" and that's the most I'm saying







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all! Trying to catch up. Eek.

Traditions: we fondue on xmas eve. Mmm. Then we have some sort of decadent dessert. On xmas morning we do coffee and stockings first (we do big ones, cool stuff... magazines, small toys, candy, etc) then we cook cinnamon rolls and chow on those while opening gifts. These are DH's traditions... it was always just my mom and I so we never had much except going to see the Nutcracker as I mentioned.

Kimya, glad your babe is doing ok! Those ER folks deserve a good kick in the kneecaps.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Funny story: DS's latest favorite teething object (aside from my nipples!) is the Holy Family! Last night the only thing that kept him calm was gnawing on Joseph's head.







 That isn't sacreligious is it?









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I actually do believe that she is always around. I've felt her near me many times in the last 3 years. It is just so hard not having her here. Man, I miss that little girl









<snip>

Every year we mope in the morning, I usually get some good cries in. Then, we will go up to the cemetery and sing happy birthday to her. We will decorate with her Christmas Trees (we have little ones that have baby ornaments on them), and do a balloon release. We'll go to dinner somewhere and have her picture on the table with us. Then we'll go donate a couple presents to Toys for Tots. We buy one gift for her birthday and one for Christmas for her every year, then donate it. It is a small way we can still do something for her, and yet help another 4 year old little girl.

Many







and :guhs. That really is a beautiful ritual









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, I have a question for you all. After my 2 vaginal births, I always hurt after sex. I don't hurt during, it is just after. Does anyone else have this, or am I weird? I really don't want to go to the doc...I avoid them at all costs..but it is really frustrating. It is better if I don't O, but who wants that? Anyway...anyone?

I had this after my first. It took time (about 9 months, ugh) and a lot of lube. I was very interested in the link Tanya provided. Dryness is a big issue for me when I'm breastfeeding. But additionally I have this pelvic pain too... like the pelvic floor is really *really* sore after we dtd. To the point where we try to limit activities to nighttime so I can lie down after. If I walk around a lot after sex I end up having to use the heating pad. What is UP with that? It's weird. I don't have bladder control problems at all so I can't imagine that it's weakness... anyhoo not to stomp your question but you're not alone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
eta, I remembered one thing. The Jesus story reminded me of when my oldest went to a funeral with us - he was 3ish and didn't understand the funeral but did know we were in church. The procession into the church started, and he said in a just-loud-enough squeaky voice, "which one is God?"











Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
house on market since sept. haven't started looking down here cuz it's too depressing to find a place and not be able to do anything about it yet...

my seth has 2 teeth and sure seems to be working on more-for the past 3 nights he's been up every 45 mins or so, fussing. the hylands tablets just ain't cutting it-i have some camilia on order...

Fingers crossed on your house!!! The market is so tough lately.

Rachel seems to be cutting some teeth too! The gums are really thin and I see the whole white outline of a tooth. Eek! I'm not sure if this is a good thing...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







:















I did it. I drove home from the store without buckling Keira in her seat. I forgot my sling, she fussed in her carseat in the buggy, and I picked her up. I set her down in it to check out. I put her carseat in the base. And I drove off. She started crying on the way home, I couldn't see her, but I talked to her. She had arched and twisted until she scooted down in the seat at an odd angle. I hugged her and cried in the driveway. I can't believe I did that.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







"crap, we have mobility"











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hi, just wanted to share something. I just got my haircut and I LOVE it! I have not had bangs in years and I love it!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...4&ctime=140417

Pav, you look mah-vah-lous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm in awe of SAHMs because I have so much trouble maintaining my patience and perspective all day. My kids are about to be home for two weeks, and I'll be conducting a "No Yelling Challenge" of my own. It is HARD to be on call, on guard, and at attention every minute of the day. At least at work I can sit down for a measly minute without worrying that someone is slathering shampoo all over themselves while playing "sunscreen".

And as DD1 told a friend of mine, "My mommy drinks coffee in the morning and wine at night!"














:

Totally. Being at work is like, a break. At least I can guarantee that no one's butt needs wiping there (or at the very least, that I won't be called upon to help with this particular task)

The other morning I was just having a hard time getting going. So DD1 said to me, "Mommy, you are so cranky. You need some coffee."

You got that straight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
http://30rock.nbc.com/ Hilarious. I saw it in TAO earlier today. I sent one to dh.









OMG, how could I forget!!! I love 30 rock. That's my new must watch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
For x-mas i want my depression, my anger to go away. I want my happiness to come back somehow.

I'm having a bad day and the kids except for dd3 is home.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
BIG NEWS here - dd is really, and I mean really, crawling now. 5 months on the dot she started. You can actually play ball with her! Just told a friend this on the phone and he said 'you want to be careful, you know, you could hurt her'









There I was hopign for a month or so when she would just sit and play in one place...no chance. She can't sit properly yet. But she can get into every corner of the kitchen







: oh god this is awful







:

Holy crap!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
I'm so behind, but, um, hi








I figure if I don't just jump in, I'll never get started.

Welcome back Steph! Jump in, the water is fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
<---------------------




























:





















:














:









Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
All these developmental milestones - crawling and teeth!

We have some schooching here, butt up in the air and pushing with knees or toes - then we face plant hard and









DD much prefers to be balanced in a standing position and can stay there quite awhile. She has mastered sitting pretty much too, but flops sideways when she reaches for a toy too far out of her reach!

I keep feeling like she is behind, but then I have to remind myself 1) it is not a race and 2) she is up to a month younger than some of your little ones

Totally. Everyone marches to the beat of their own drum









I think I've worn out my CD! I need another


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

OOh that post took me 4 hours to write. Sorry bout your hubby JJuice... grab yourself a big glass of vino and breathe


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Juice can I play devil's advocate? Sounds like it was a misunderstanding between you both. You said he'd never done anything like this before...... can you say nothing until you feel calmer and maybe you'll be ready to give him the benefit of the doubt.........







:

Ah Kimya don't worry about frosting me, I was just confused not perturbed!!

Kim - lovely to see a photo of you too.

I'll put a pic on tomorrow









Again can I just mention that 4 adults and 3 children is a fantastic ratio








The sun is out, my father in law is doing our gardening and looking after the boys, and I'm just hanging out with my baby. So awesome cos I was dreading the summer holidays - having to meet the needs of 3 different age groups all by myself but laura's folks are really cool and just play with the kids all day <sigh> I don't think it gets much better than this


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

Ah Kimya don't worry about frosting me, I was just confused not perturbed!!


Oh, I am not worried!









And my newest album was released on Popfrenzy in Australia so I might make it out your way to tour soon!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Totally. Being at work is like, a break. At least I can guarantee that no one's butt needs wiping there









:

if anyone's wondering why all i do these days is laugh it's because I write these great long posts responding to everyone, then I use the multiquote to laugh at someone and it makes a new reply and I totally lose what i wrote before - disappears from the back button and everything









I will find a second though to say that it was great to see you Kim and that those rituals you do for Emma or, as you say, for yourself, are beautiful It's only right that you do them for yourself, after all, she's ok now. She was lucky to have you as her mama.

Now it's that Friday race to find some clean clothes for myself before my working week of 2 hrs begins! Last night for me and dd was, in smilie haiku,








:







:







:

I don't know how I'm going to manage, but I'm sure I will...

No photos here - I look really really really bad at the moment!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kim







, thinking of your family today.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kim







Emma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Juice can I play devil's advocate? Sounds like it was a misunderstanding between you both. You said he'd never done anything like this before...... can you say nothing until you feel calmer and maybe you'll be ready to give him the benefit of the doubt.........







:

Yep, that's actually what I did. I was pretty steamed, but mostly because our girls were unprepared. I have this *thing* about letting kids know what to expect because it just makes life so much smoother. When DH got home I stressed that aspect of it. I actually really wished he would have thought to SAY he would be out late, because then it would have been no big deal at all, and I wouldn't have had to call him and interrupt his one night out in a year to talk to crying kids. But yeah, it was all about the communication.

I sure do appreciate having a place to vent things, though. Sometimes it seems like if I write it down it stops banging around in my head







and I can get some perspective.

So he wasn't in hot water with me when he got home. He got bonus points for driving home a friend who had at least one too many, and he got mega-bonus points by getting the girls up and out the door to school this morning, leaving me in bed with the baby.

So, today is my last day off without the kids (of course I have the baby, but I always do) and I should really go do the gifty shopping... but I don't wanna!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quagmire;6765440But additionally I have this pelvic pain too... like the pelvic floor is really *really* sore after we dtd. To the point where we try to limit activities to nighttime so I can lie down after. If I walk around a lot after sex I end up having to use the heating pad. What is UP with that? It's weird. I don't have bladder control problems at all so I can't imagine that it's weakness... anyhoo not to stomp your question but you're not alone!
[/QUOTE said:


> That is exactly what I am talking about!! Glad to know I'm not alone!
> 
> Thanks for all the
> 
> ...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Totally. Being at work is like, a break. At least I can guarantee that no one's butt needs wiping there









: Ditto on the CD. We should start planning another after the New Year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Again can I just mention that 4 adults and 3 children is a fantastic ratio









I'm glad it's working well for you! We had a 4:4 ratio when my mom and sister came (she brought her 1 yo) to help after the baby was born. At the end of the week, my mom said that the kids were winning.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Last night for me and dd was, in smilie haiku,








:







:







:

I don't know how I'm going to manage, but I'm sure I will...









mama! Last night was a rough one here, too. The baby keeps thinking the Milk Bar is open all night and never closes. I suppose I could handle that if dd1 would go back to sleeping all night. She has the sniffles (probably my cold from last week) and I think it woke her up. So I spent the night sleeping like a mommy sandwich. The dog and cat were the condiments at the foot of the bed. :yawning:

I'm having some serious issues with ds. He is being so disrespectful. I'm trying to plug in with him more and create some one-on-one time with just us. The other day we painted ornaments, yesterday we read books. I think today I will play a game with him. He loves board games. I'm just waiting for it to turn around. I'm not handling the stress of it very well. He's on the spirited side, too.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
JessJoy -







I know that this time of year can be really hard for people who've recently lost a loved one. Heck, it's hard for those of us who lost one 3 years ago. It will always be hard. You will always want your brother here, sometimes life just sucks.
I know what you mean about the financial woes. My dh says that it is just life's way of kicking us in the crotch







: I keep saying it _has_ to get better! We've gotten some great help from MDC also. Lots of clothes for Amelia, a couple toys for Seth and some gift cards too! We really are blessed..sometimes it is just so hard to see it.
I am glad that my kiddos will have some new things for Christmas, and that they have clothes that fit them...especially Miss Fattie Pants!









Oh yeah one more thing JJoy - you should be getting a package today from me! I sent the diaper bag on Monday priority. I hope it works for you!










Thanks for thte support. The funeral home we used is having a candle lighting memorial on Sunday. I really wish moms didn't have to go through this. It breaks my heart to see my mom like this. And I will never get the vision of her crumpled in a ball on the floor of her closet the day it happened.
Thanks for the diaper bag, It's awesome. Very roomy. I wish it zippered. Emma likes the lambs on thte inside and keeps emptying my bag to get stuff outta her way.







She just cracks me up. I'm sure the novelty will wear off when it's not new anymore. I'm so grateful to have a bag that botht girls' stuff fits in. Thanks [insert exclamation point-ours doesn't work].

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 








It is hard to see things half full when things keep going south. I've struggled with this myself. Especially with the embarrassment I felt by asking for help. I never imagined I would be in this place, but here I am. We will all always have a list of things that need to be done. Some things get crossed off and others get added. Sometimes things are added more than we can cross them off. It can feel very overwhelming. I have received more help and generosity than I could ever have imagined. The greatest gift I have been given this year is to learn to let others be generous and to accept their help with a grateful heart. My list is a mile long. I know the situation will get better. It has to. Let out your frustrations. I am so thankful for this place to share my joys and my struggles.


I have learned to be okay asking for help. We've been struggling for a couple yeats now with no end in sight. But I know there is an nd in sight. And I know someday things will get better. I'm a firm believer in what comes around, goes around. I know that someday, I will be able to give to families in need and help lots of people, the way I've been helped. Sometimes that's what keeps me holding on. And, honestly, sometiimes it's nice to just be able to come here and get things off my chest and know that you girls will be excited with me aboutt silly stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Hi, just wanted to share something. I just got my haircut and I LOVE it! I have not had bangs in years and I love it!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...4&ctime=140417

Great haircut. It looks beautiful on you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

I'm in awe of SAHMs because I have so much trouble maintaining my patience and perspective all day. My kids are about to be home for two weeks, and I'll be conducting a "No Yelling Challenge" of my own. It is HARD to be on call, on guard, and at attention every minute of the day. At least at work I can sit down for a measly minute without worrying that someone is slathering shampoo all over themselves while playing "sunscreen".


Can somebody please tell my dh this? He's convinced that I've got it easy. Because I love my girls and can't be without them, he thinks it's never hard. But I do love it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Someone asked about holiday traditions I think?

One fun one that we do is give a new pair of jammies on xmas eve, although this year none of them need jammies AT ALL, so I said it would be "something cozy" and that's the most I'm saying







:

We do jammies too. I look so forward to CHristmas jammies. My mom gets them for everyone. I reallly wanted to get the girls jammies this year, but she already did and I don'tt think we cfan swing it anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: Ditto on the CD. We should start planning another after the New Year.

So I spent the night sleeping like a mommy sandwich.


I think we should do another CD too. My original song would have fit so well on this CD. And I just found it thte other day. So I could put to the next one.

I like being a mommy sandwich every now and then.I'm usually a mommy sandwich from five am on.

SOrry for typos. Mt babe is so wigly this morning.

Tanya, you are only miles from me. We should meet sometime. My dh won't go to AR. He had a bad experience there. Maybe ~someday~ we could meet in the middle. I gottta go. Talk ,more later.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Kim-you and your family are so in my prayers today. Lots of







s and :guhs and a







for Emma. I wish I could give you a real hug,, but tihs will have to do. Take care of yourself today.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 

Tanya, you are only miles from me. We should meet sometime. My dh won't go to AR. He had a bad experience there. Maybe ~someday~ we could meet in the middle. I gottta go. Talk ,more later.

I know! 5.5 hours driving time straight down I30 (well, with a big long detour around the Big D), as I'm on your side of Little Rock. It's been a while since we've been to DFW. We used to live just south of Ft. Worth. Last time was a year ago on our way to San Antonio for my aunt/uncle's anniversary. They renewed their vows on their 20th anniv. We split the trip in half and stayed in Burleson (where we used to live). We ALWAYS eat at FasTaco in Burleson even if it's out of the way!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kim,















Emma.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Kim, you and your family have been in my thoughts all morning.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Thanks for thte support. The funeral home we used is having a candle lighting memorial on Sunday. I really wish moms didn't have to go through this. It breaks my heart to see my mom like this. And I will never get the vision of her crumpled in a ball on the floor of her closet the day it happened.
Thanks for the diaper bag, It's awesome. Very roomy. I wish it zippered. Emma likes the lambs on thte inside and keeps emptying my bag to get stuff outta her way.







She just cracks me up. I'm sure the novelty will wear off when it's not new anymore. I'm so grateful to have a bag that botht girls' stuff fits in. Thanks [insert exclamation point-ours doesn't work].

That is one thing that i am grateful for...my other children didn't have to see me right after Emma died. They didn't have to hear me howl and cry. They see me cry now, but it isn't the same.







to your Mom and you. It is just so so so hard.

I'm glad you got the bag! You could always take one of the little bags out of it and let Emma play with that







I hope it works for you for many years to come!









Eek, gotta go change a poopy!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim, I'm thinking of you today.







:

Miss Juice~ I got my CD!!! Thank you so much. I love all the songs. All so different from each other just like us.

JessicaJoy~ Did you get a pkg today?? Curious mind wants to know.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

lots of







s for you Kim. Also thinking of you and your Ema today


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Where is everyone? It's so quiet that can hear the crickets chirping.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Busy everywhere???


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

working. big deadline today. and i recently lost 1.5 weeks of work







(probably recoverable but will take more time to recover than to just do it again)

enough procrastinating.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ya know, I think I always forget to answer the questions.

I have no idea what I want for me for Christmas. The real reason I posted that question was to see if I could get some good ideas







:

Traditions - we're building them now. I love the ornaments, and wanted a new ornament to be an annual thing, but DH doesn't get it. The only thing we've done consistently is read "The Night Before Christmas" before bedtime. This year DD1 is insisting on baking cookies for Santa. We do Santa, mostly because we put off deciding whether or not we would until after the gradparents had already jumped in. That's OK because they also explained about baby Jesus, so I call it even.

This year (and probably every year from here on out) we'll make a gingerbread house. This year I wussed out and bought a kit as Costco - when I'm not so insanely busy we will bake it homemade and let the kids pick the candy from the bulk bins at the grocery store.

One thing I miss from New Mexico is the luminarias. If I tried to put candles in paper bags here, people would think I was nuts.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

So what's wrong with the Costco Gingerbread kit?







: Seriously...it is awesome!!! I am quite sure I'd screw up the cookies...much easier this way.
















Hi all - I'm about 5+ pages behind. I'm going to try to catch up - there will be some long posts from me sometime soon...

BTW, Tanya - LOVED the 30 Rock recording. I completely freaked out some friends.














I love Alec on that show - he is hysterical. I had him call dh to tell him he has a nice butt.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kim - thinking of you today


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
BTW, Tanya - LOVED the 30 Rock recording. I completely freaked out some friends.














I love Alec on that show - he is hysterical. I had him call dh to tell him he has a nice butt.

















dh thought I was silly. I had him tell a friend who has a baby as old as some of ours who also happens to be pumping for another friend of ours who has very low supply (that rare 1-2% of women kind) that she has "nice breasts". She's commented on her breast size since she's been feeding an infant and pumping a gallon a day.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

There is NOTHING wrong with the Costco kit!! It's one of the best ones I have seen. But when I was in high school, I would make them from scratch. I am the oldest of five kids, and it would be this huge production. I would (seriously now) draw out the design on paper (to scale, of course, you all know I'm a nerd) and then make the dough and roll it out and measure and cut and bake and oh it was so much fun. I'm 5 years older than my brother and 13 years older than my youngest sister, so it was quite the family activity.

But for now, I'm doing the Costco kit because that way at least it will get done!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Kim









Happy birthday Emma


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Where is everyone? It's so quiet that can hear the crickets chirping.

*chirp chirp*

Thinking of Emma

For Christmas I want a new Bellydance skirt for performance!! Actually I want this one.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

aaaw, elsanne's ddddc expired


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

It's so quite around here, again.

I wanted to tell you all something. After spending every single day with you for past what - year or so? I got really inspired and I decided that I wanna challenge myself a little bit.







You don't know that but very often I do not follow some of the posts here simply because English is my second language. There are days when you are all laughing your heads off and I have NO IDEA why!







:







: So I decided it's time to take my English into next level. I have been "stuck" at this level for few years now. It's that kind of place where I know enough to get by in almost any situation, so I stopped learning new words because I can always use/replace the words I don't know with some I do know. And it bugs me! I always loved languages for that exact reason - that you can always learn more.
So I am setting a new Year resolution ( I know a little early) and after we move I will start going to school and do a class for TEOFL (I think that's the abbreviation for Teaching english as a second language). ESL classes are just way to easy for me, even the highest level, but this one should really chalenge me. And I am actually really excited about it. Besides I have not used my brain in about 10 years







It should help my confidence as well.

Just wanted to tell you what kind of impact you all have on me.....that's all.

Now off to bed. Nights are real nightmares these days.







Where are the days/nights of my little baby sleeping 5+ hours streches. Where have they gone?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

Again can I just mention that 4 adults and 3 children is a fantastic ratio









ooooh, that sounds lovely.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
It's so quite around here, again.

I wanted to tell you all something. After spending every single day with you for past what - year or so? I got really inspired and I decided that I wanna challenge myself a little bit.







You don't know that but very often I do not follow some of the posts here simply because English is my second language. There are days when you are all laughing your heads off and I have NO IDEA why!







:







: So I decided it's time to take my English into next level. I have been "stuck" at this level for few years now. It's that kind of place where I know enough to get by in almost any situation, so I stopped learning new words because I can always use/replace the words I don't know with some I do know. And it bugs me! I always loved languages for that exact reason - that you can always learn more.
So I am setting a new Year resolution ( I know a little early) and after we move I will start going to school and do a class for TEOFL (I think that's the abbreviation for Teaching english as a second language). ESL classes are just way to easy for me, even the highest level, but this one should really chalenge me. And I am actually really excited about it. Besides I have not used my brain in about 10 years







It should help my confidence as well.

Just wanted to tell you what kind of impact you all have on me.....that's all.

Now off to bed. Nights are real nightmares these days.







Where are the days/nights of my little baby sleeping 5+ hours streches. Where have they gone?










I had no idea english was your second language! You write really well







But good for you on improving your language skills. Most native speakers still don't quite grasp it


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Most native speakers still don't quite grasp it









Ain't it the truth!







I have to commend anyone who learns another language, English or otherwise. I wish being bilingual was something we valued as a culture in the US. Pavlina, if there's anything you don't get please ask. I promise we won't think anything of it, and we'll let you in on our silly English speaking jokes. All these things we "get" are things we had to ask as we grew up. I remember being made fun of as a kid because I didn't "get" or "know" what the other kids were talking about. That still happens today!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Where are the days/nights of my little baby sleeping 5+ hours streches. Where have they gone?









MINE TOO! Good to know I'm not alone. I remember when dd1 was 5 mos old I began to despair about the whole family bed/smells my milk/never enough sleep thing, then it went away. So I'm banking on that.

Juiceling, my ddddc went away when I drew everyone's attention to it.

I have a joke for you all, regarding Pav's language thing:

What do you call a person who speaks two languages?

*answer me now***

BILINGUAL.

What do you call a person who speaks three languages?

*you're catchin on*

TRILINGUAL.

What do you call a person who speaks ONE language?

*ready for this?*

AMERICAN!!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

It's funny 'cause it's true. Elsanne, are you raising that Sol bilingual? (And A too, but she's too little to talk yet) Is S talking lots? I'm curious because my x-next door neighbor raised her kids (6!!!) bilingual and none of them spoke much before they were two, and then started in with both english and spanish fluently. Apparently the (american) ped was worried about speech delays, but it was all about absorbing two languages at one time.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Funny you should ask this, I just wrote about it just now in Sol's baby book: she is "slow" in the speech area, and I have several theories. chief among them is the "learning two languages at once", which is major.

I am her only English input, everyone else in her world speaks Spanish to her. I make great efforts to speak English only or mostly and avoid the temptation of using her baby talk so she'll get it right away.

She fully understands both, but produces very little as of yet--well, compared to her (monolingual) peers. She even has some bilingual peers that are leaving her in the dust as well--which brings me to my other theories.

She spends many hours per day with her dad, who is NOT a verbal man. Actually, kind of despises talking and very talkative children. He cultivates other forms of communication with her (and everyone else) as a result--we do sign language (the basics, nothing lofty), and he is always using non-language (weird noises, invented language, her baby talk, etc) with her which makes me think she has a skewed perception of language. This is okay with me, because I am fully, confidently, and exceedingly verbal and I know she'll get it eventually.

Okay. Back to your regularly scheduled July baby discussion.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Funny you should ask this, I just wrote about it just now in Sol's baby book: she is "slow" in the speech area, and I have several theories. chief among them is the "learning two languages at once", which is major.

I think I misspoke earlier. I said my neighbor's kids didn't speak much until after two - I think it was more like 2.5 or almost 3. I talked to her a lot about it (because my kids were talking so much, so early, so freakin' incessantly even still) and it really was all about the absorption. When her kids started talking they started in full, fluent sentences. What an amazing gift to give your child - two languages for the price of one. It really makes me want to learn more.

Pav, I never would have guessed that you weren't 100% with english. You write so well. Much better than many.

OK dh is snoring on the couch - so much for addressing the Christmas cards.
Night!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

"juicy fruit loop"







:

My baby is a non sleeper suddenly. All day, and apparently all night, too. I had a short break earlier. Guess I should've gone to bed then. Dh took pics of me sleeping in the recliner last night. Usually the flash wakes me up. This time it didn't. Out cold, I was.

Anywho, here's some of the latest pics of my crew. Will try to get an awake pic of myself with my new haircut. Much better than my pp mop I had been sporting.

Fall 2006 pics


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I have been "stuck" at this level for few years now. It's that kind of place where I know enough to get by in almost any situation, so I stopped learning new words because I can always use/replace the words I don't know with some I do know. And it bugs me!
Now off to bed. Nights are real nightmares these days.







Where are the days/nights of my little baby sleeping 5+ hours streches. Where have they gone?









This is exactly where I am with my Polish (where oh where are the 'teaching Polish as a foreign language' courses??!!) and it's my new year's resolution to up my level - it really is the hardest bit, just where we are now. But to be a therapist in another language you've really got to have resources!!
Nights are nightmares. Indeed. You just reminded me that at the beginning I also had things like 4 or 5 hour stretches!! I'd forgotten.







Dh says that some mornings I look like that wanted poster of Sirius Black in the Prisoner of Azkhaban Harry potter film...which is a pale shadow of how I actually feel









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
She spends many hours per day with her dad, who is NOT a verbal man. Actually, kind of despises talking and very talkative children. He cultivates other forms of communication with her (and everyone else) as a result--we do sign language (the basics, nothing lofty), and he is always using non-language (weird noises, invented language, her baby talk, etc) with her which makes me think she has a skewed perception of language.

Oh god, her dad sounds like me!! Despises is a bit strong, but I notice I don't actually talk much if I can help it - whereas I love making noises, singing, making things up etc! It's a bit of a problem I suppose because I'm the only source of really correct English - dd1 is bi lingual, but there is a difference, she takes on structures and stuff from her daddy which are not exactly incorrect but a bit off, and she gets conditionals all muddled up...Daddy's english is brilliant, but clearly non native, he writes as if it were written down if you see what I mean.

You're all asleep again and I'm talking to myself. I'm going to do it again in a minute.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, here I am again, 'you're all asleep' was wildly innaccurate and insensitive







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

You're all asleep again and I'm talking to myself. I'm going to do it again in a minute.

Sadly, I'm still awake. I was nak earlier with my night owl, but now insomnia has kicked in.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh!! I'm sorry for the insomnia, but it's nice to 'see' you!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I wish I could just make myself go to bed. I probably shouldn't nak at night because the computer is stimulating and makes me stay up longer.

ETA: Plus, dh is on call for work this week and he just got a call about something broken that needs fixin'. Had to add some southern dialect to throw Pavlina off!







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Southern dialect is quite likely to throw me off too as a Brit!!
Oh no, does that mean he has to go off somewhere in the middle of the night?
I shouldn't be asking you questions, I should be saying Go Back To Bed Tanya!
Go on! Go away! Take a cup of chamomile tea with you...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm having a glass of water (just so I can get up in a few hours to pee







) then "hitting the sack". I'm sure I'll sleep great with dh on speaker phone









Hopefully he won't have to leave the house. He's got his laptop dialed up and his cell phone on speaker trying to fix who knows what. He works in network operations for Cingular Wireless (one of the major wireless telco's here) and is on call every 3 weeks.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Pav, i wouldn't have known either that english wasn't your first language. As everyone know, it's not mine. I did learn eng in grade school and have since then talk to my peers and what not. The thing here is that in HS everyone in school would mix up french and eng in the same sentence. Can you say fragment(is that the right word for the incomplete sentences??) everywhere!!! It's kinda funny because now i talk better but if i see my friend from hs we both go back to talking 2 words in french then 2 words in eng in the same sentence. Just part of growing up, up here.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
:She's commented on her breast size since she's been feeding an infant and pumping a gallon a day.

!!holy smokes that's a lot of milk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
This is okay with me, because I am fully, confidently, and exceedingly verbal and I know she'll get it eventually.

tee hee. I have been described like that...If only I spoke another language and could raise my child to be bilingual.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
"juicy fruit loop"







:

Anywho, here's some of the latest pics of my crew.

Fall 2006 pics

what great pics









ok, I finally attempted (successfully!) the multiquote function. I have only posted here about 4 times, but I do keep sort of up to date, and you girls crack me up. i am so far behind on the questions that it would be pointless to answer them all, but I did add a link to our blog, which has the latest pics.

www.waasup.blogspot.com


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice pictures, newly. Your kiddo's adorable. The sitting up is exciting! K will be 5 months tomorrow, and he's just now doing it, but he's still a little tippy.

We went to visit my sister yesterday - it's an hour drive - and







he didn't freak out in the carseat at all! woo. (Thanks in large part to the attentiveness of his big brothers, hth did I live without these helpers?)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I finally attempted (successfully!) the multiquote function. I have only posted here about 4 times, but I do keep sort of up to date, and you girls crack me up. i am so far behind on the questions that it would be pointless to answer them all, but I did add a link to our blog, which has the latest pics.

Cutie! And it's never too late to answer questions!

Tanya, your family is gorgeous. Your toddler looks like a handful (yes, I think all toddlers are a handful) but she has cuteness in her favor.

Amy, congrats on the fuss-free drive! We're gettung there. My oldest is almost 5 (how??) and is actually helpful a lot of the time.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone!







: I think they're cute, too, but then I'm biased!
Amy, my babe isn't sitting on her own yet! Dh was holding her. We just wanted a pic of her in all her fat roll glory, so we sat her up.

Juice, that toddler of mine _is_ a handful. She's the reason cabinet locks, Mr. Yuk stickers (anyone remember those?) and child safe lids were invented. Give her five minutes and she's found something she shouldn't have. But she does it all with flair, so we think it's cute. Most of the time.

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone! We're off to do some family things today after breakfast. If dh doesn't have to work...his phone just rang again.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
It's funny 'cause it's true. Elsanne, are you raising that Sol bilingual? (And A too, but she's too little to talk yet) Is S talking lots? I'm curious because my x-next door neighbor raised her kids (6!!!) bilingual and none of them spoke much before they were two, and then started in with both english and spanish fluently. Apparently the (american) ped was worried about speech delays, but it was all about absorbing two languages at one time.

I have asked her this question about 2 months ago, never got the answer





















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

She fully understands both, but produces very little as of yet--well, compared to her (monolingual) peers. She even has some bilingual peers that are leaving her in the dust as well--which brings me to my other theories.

She spends many hours per day with her dad, who is NOT a verbal man. Actually, kind of despises talking and very talkative children. He cultivates other forms of communication with her (and everyone else) as a result--we do sign language (the basics, nothing lofty), and he is always using non-language (weird noises, invented language, her baby talk, etc) with her which makes me think she has a skewed perception of language. This is okay with me, because I am fully, confidently, and exceedingly verbal and I know she'll get it eventually.


Sebastian is the same way. It's been a stuggle for the longest time for him to say anything. Now he is putting together sentences in both languages, but he prefers English, that's for sure. Czech is hard to pronounce. It's hard on me too because I think that he does not understand and I start mixing the two languages together. It's been a big issue for me latelly.

I am also a person who prefers not to talk to much, at least to my children, or kids in general. I am a talker among adults, but not among children.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think I misspoke earlier. I said my neighbor's kids didn't speak much until after two - I think it was more like 2.5 or almost 3. I talked to her a lot about it (because my kids were talking so much, so early, so freakin' incessantly even still) and it really was all about the absorption. When her kids started talking they started in full, fluent sentences. What an amazing gift to give your child - two languages for the price of one. It really makes me want to learn more.









: the same here. Except that he's not really talking in fluent sentences yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Pav, I never would have guessed that you weren't 100% with english. You write so well. Much better than many.


thanks. it's easy to type, i have time to think about it, plus i have a great dictionary on my computer so i can check my spelling if i need to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
This is exactly where I am with my Polish (where oh where are the 'teaching Polish as a foreign language' courses??!!) and it's my new year's resolution to up my level - it really is the hardest bit, just where we are now. But to be a therapist in another language you've really got to have resources!!
Nights are nightmares. Indeed. You just reminded me that at the beginning I also had things like 4 or 5 hour stretches!! I'd forgotten.







Dh says that some mornings I look like that wanted poster of Sirius Black in the Prisoner of Azkhaban Harry potter film...which is a pale shadow of how I actually feel

















: last night was a nightmare again. i am in horrible mood this morning. it's really not being tired what bothers me so much it's what the lack of sleep does to my body is what i HATE. i feel like i get all tendons and muscless inflamed - they all hurt, they feel too short and sore...especially my right side.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Pav, i wouldn't have known either that english wasn't your first language. As everyone know, it's not mine. I did learn eng in grade school and have since then talk to my peers and what not. The thing here is that in HS everyone in school would mix up french and eng in the same sentence. Can you say fragment(is that the right word for the incomplete sentences??) everywhere!!! It's kinda funny because now i talk better but if i see my friend from hs we both go back to talking 2 words in french then 2 words in eng in the same sentence. Just part of growing up, up here.

that's my problem latelly. i am really starting to mix the languages and i can tell it's making my DS really confused. I am doing the exact same thing as you described.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Such cute photos, Tanya and waaz!

Pav, I honestly thought you were bilingual from birth -- you write very well.









Re: language, we are raising DS bi/trilingual. (We are using OPOL -- one person/parent, one language. DH only speaks English with him and I only speak French. I may add Spanish in a few years.) There is lots of research to support that it usually means talking happens later, but then they catch up to their monolingual peers. Signing helps, which is why we do that.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr*


That is one thing that i am grateful for...my other children didn't have to see me right after Emma died. They didn't have to hear me howl and cry. They see me cry now, but it isn't the same.







to your Mom and you. It is just so so so hard.

I'm glad you got the bag! You could always take one of the little bags out of it and let Emma play with that







I hope it works for you for many years to come!









Eek, gotta go change a poopy!


I have heard that exact cry you speak of. I helped deliver a baby that had fatal dwarfism. It was so sad. The mom held her baby and did that. When I read your post, I cried for you as I imagined you holding your baby and hearing that cry from you. It's a cry that comes from somewhere so deep in the heart that moms who haven't been through it don't know about it. It's really given me a different perspective watching my mama go through it. How did your day go yesterday? I thought of you all day long. I prayed for your strength. I know you have a tremendous amount of strength to make through every day.

We did end up taking the smaller bag out and giving to Emma. It took our -year-old to come up with that solution around here. She said, "I just wanna put baby bear in the little bag here. And I see the lambs."







. It's sad when you're -year-old is smarter than you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sandrine*


JessicaJoy~ Did you get a pkg today?? Curious mind wants to know.


I only got my diaper bag from Kim. Should I run to the mailbox and interrogate the mailman?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miss Juice*


aaaw, elsanne's ddddc expired










I think it went away when they figured out what it meant.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yin Yang*


It's so quite around here, again.

I wanted to tell you all something. After spending every single day with you for past what - year or so? I got really inspired and I decided that I wanna challenge myself a little bit.







You don't know that but very often I do not follow some of the posts here simply because English is my second language. There are days when you are all laughing your heads off and I have NO IDEA why!







:







: So I decided it's time to take my English into next level. I have been "stuck" at this level for few years now. It's that kind of place where I know enough to get by in almost any situation, so I stopped learning new words because I can always use/replace the words I don't know with some I do know. And it bugs me! I always loved languages for that exact reason - that you can always learn more. 
So I am setting a new Year resolution ( I know a little early) and after we move I will start going to school and do a class for TEOFL (I think that's the abbreviation for Teaching english as a second language). ESL classes are just way to easy for me, even the highest level, but this one should really chalenge me. And I am actually really excited about it. Besides I have not used my brain in about 10 years







It should help my confidence as well.

Just wanted to tell you what kind of impact you all have on me.....that's all.

Now off to bed. Nights are real nightmares these days.







Where are the days/nights of my little baby sleeping 5+ hours streches. Where have they gone?










I had no idea either. You do a great job. I wish I knew another language to teach my kiddos. We only speak English. I learned Frnech in H.S. I could read and write itt pretty fluently, but could never really speak it well. I think it's the whole thinking thing. I'm not very good at it at all anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


Ain't it the truth!







I have to commend anyone who learns another language, English or otherwise. I wish being bilingual was something we valued as a culture in the US. Pavlina, if there's anything you don't get please ask. I promise we won't think anything of it, and we'll let you in on our silly English speaking jokes. All these things we "get" are things we had to ask as we grew up. I remember being made fun of as a kid because I didn't "get" or "know" what the other kids were talking about. That still happens today!


















that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsanne*


, because I am fully, confidently, and exceedingly verbal and I know she'll get it eventually.


I am the way. I talk to my girls constantly. Everyone says I give them too much information. But I'm not sure when it's a good time to start conversations. I've decided to start now, so the things I want them to have as core values are just ingrained and second-nature, not something to learn. I was just thaving a conversation with Emma about why Strawberry Whoppers candy is not a proper breakfast. Yes it is, she tells me, ignoring the nutritional information I've given her. I ask her if she wants me to make her an actual breakfast. No, I don't want to ,she says, you open this box pease. She missed the whole conversation. This is the kind of stuff that my dh makes fun of.

We got some help and were able to buy Emma a toddler bed from Wal-mart last night. I think it's the first new thing we've bought her. I can't believe she's moving into a bigger bed. I'm excited and so not ready. She's been sleeping in the crib with one side off and one of those mesh bed rails to keep her from falling out. But now Mattie needs the crib so she's gotta move up. Mattie is still sleeping in the cradle, but mostly sleeps with us, because she hits her head a lot on the sides of the cradle. We have used it way too long. She doesn't really care too much where she sleeps, but I think she actually prefers to sleep in her own space.

Amy, I love the song you picked for the CD. I think that described how I feel more than any other song. Did we all tell o ur stories of our songs somewhere and I missed it? I'd love to hear how everyone came across their song and why tthey love it.

I picked mine because I was in the car about months pregnant with Emma. I had known for months I was having a girl. "In my daughter's eyes" came on the radio and it hit me for the first time I was having a daughter and I teared up at the thought of all the things that would bring. My mom played it at my wedding for her girls-she has three. It just gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling. 
I gotta go hange diapers.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I love seeing the pics of everyone. I totally pictured you differently, Maria. Now I'm trying to reconcile the you in my head and the real you. It's weird. Sorry. I just felt the need to share that.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm loving all the pics too!! Beautiful.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
It's hard on me too because I think that he does not understand and I start mixing the two languages together. It's been a big issue for me latelly.

I am also a person who prefers not to talk to much, at least to my children, or kids in general. I am a talker among adults, but not among children.








: the same here. Except that he's not really talking in fluent sentences yet.

thanks. it's easy to type, i have time to think about it, plus i have a great dictionary on my computer so i can check my spelling if i need to.

that's my problem latelly. i am really starting to mix the languages and i can tell it's making my DS really confused. I am doing the exact same thing as you described.







:

Pav~ stick to your guns in czech. From experience, if you start talking both language in one sentence you will have a harder time going back to talking in the same language in one sentence. ykwim. Depending with who i'm with, if i know they understand english, i don't work as hard in talking french because i know that they understand english too. So if there is a word i don't remeber, i just say it in english.

With the girls, we talk to them only in french. They have pick up on the english from the tv and being out and about. They also hear dh and i talk in english. Get this, we were both raised in french and speak it well but we talk to each other in english. It's bad!! But everytime we try to only talk in french it doesn't last. We do it for a few days and then go back to eng.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Re: language, we are raising DS bi/trilingual. (We are using OPOL -- one person/parent, one language. DH only speaks English with him and I only speak French. I may add Spanish in a few years.) There is lots of research to support that it usually means talking happens later, but then they catch up to their monolingual peers. Signing helps, which is why we do that.

Wouldn't that be trilingual as sign language is an offical language too??

That's great!!! I want to teach dd3 sign language. Next Jan, there is a course and i'm signing up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 

I only got my diaper bag from Kim. Should I run to the mailbox and interrogate the mailman?









: If by next wednesday you didn't get it yet, i think you should hunt him down.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I went out last night and cam home only to feed the baby then left again to go shopping at the midnight madness. It was lots of fun and just adult interaction. It was with single women who don't have kids so the conversation never ended up talking about kids. And if i did talk about the kids i tried to make it brief to not bore them.

It was lots of fun.









I hope to do that again soon.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Beautiful pix, Tanya--none of you though! Your kids are simply gorgeous!!!

I enjoyed newly's pix too--what a schweetie.

Pav, I have to agree with sticking with Czech--it is important because a) it was the language you were raised and nurtured in, your mother tongue--literally, and b) you teach him a poorer version of English by mixing it.

Now, I mix a teeeensy bit when I am frustrated and just want her to "get it" right away--so I understand. I am trying to not indulge the temptation because she will learn my language, I've no doubt. She understands EVERYTHING I say in English, and will even point out something and say it in her language/sign/spanish, and wait for me to say it in English the way she knows I say it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sandrine that sounds like fun!!! Didja get some good things?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Just wanted to tell you what kind of impact you all have on me.....that's all.









:

You know what though Pav, I never would have guessed that you struggle with English! I am with Tanya, you tell us when you don't "get" something and we'll help you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Anywho, here's some of the latest pics of my crew. Will try to get an awake pic of myself with my new haircut. Much better than my pp mop I had been sporting.

Fall 2006 pics

Oh your babes are so beautiful!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Juice, that toddler of mine _is_ a handful. She's the reason cabinet locks, Mr. Yuk stickers (anyone remember those?) and child safe lids were invented. Give her five minutes and she's found something she shouldn't have. But she does it all with flair, so we think it's cute. Most of the time.

She and Seth sound the same. We've had to figure out ways to keep the chairs bound to the table so he doesn't get them and get on the counters. However now, he just climbs up the drawers...He is a monkey and certainly keeps us on our toes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Wouldn't that be trilingual as sign language is an offical language too??

That's great!!! I want to teach dd3 sign language. Next Jan, there is a course and i'm signing up.










Yep it would!! That is so awesome that you're taking a class. Who is the teacher? I know a lot of sign instructors throughout the world. So I am very curious who it is









We sign with Amelia. We started with Seth when he was 5 months old and he did his first sign (more) at 8 months. He did one sign a month until 11 months, when he just exploded with sign. By 14 months he had 85 signs and by 18 months he had over 150!!! He continues to sign and talk all the time. I think that because he was only being exposed to one verbal language and one visual language his verbal development came really fast. He was using language from the time he was 8 months old, so when he did start to talk, it was in 2 word sentences, quickly followed by 3 word sentences. Now he just amazes people with his speaking ability. The boy never shuts up!









So our day yesterday...ugh, it was hard. Seth decided at 6:45 that it was time to wake up. He came into my room and turned on the light and woke up not only myself, but Amelia (who usually sleeps until 10 or 10:30!!). I was NOT happy. I got up and was just a mess. I really wanted to sleep as much as possible so I didn't have to deal with the day yet...but that didn't happen. I woke up and just cried and cried and cried. Jeremy felt so bad that he had to go to work, but he's so new at this job that he really needed to go in. So, he left, I changed diapers and eventually got Amelia back to sleep. I was pretty weepy the rest of the morning. Then, I needed to get out of the house. So, my friend Nicole and I went to lunch. We took our kiddos (she has a little girl who is Emmas age - I love that girl!) and that was really good for me. Then we went to a great consignment boutique here and dreamed of cute clothes for our kiddos. I found a dress I would have wanted to get for Emma. Then, we went home, I changed diapers, knit and let Winnie the Pooh babysit Seth (thank heavens for the library having the Pooh movie!). Jeremy got home around 3:30 and we got packed up and went to Kaysville (where she is buried). We went and got balloons, I don't remember how many, but lots of pink and white balloons. We sent her balloons in heaven and sang happy birthday. I have yet to be able to get through that song without crying on her birthday. Then Jer put new flowers in her vases and we went to dinner. We had her picture on the table with us, I am sure the server was curious why we had a picture of a little baby girl on the table







Then we went to my brother's and had pie with he and his wife. We didn't make it to the store to drop off her presents for Toys for Tots, so Jer and Seth are doing that today.
On the way home from my brother's, we were driving by an ambulance. I hate ambulances more than anything. It got me thinking about the day she died and I just lost it. I cried for about 20 minutes of our drive home. Then, we got home, got Seth in bed and I sat down and cried some more. I was really glad to go to bed last night and have the day over. I just can't believe that I have a 4 year old child. That blows my mind. It probably blows my mind the most because I have no idea what my life would be like with her here. I sometimes wish that I could have the "It's a Wonderful Life" experience and be able to see what my life would be like if she were still here...if wishes were pennies...
Anyway, thank you all for your kind thoughts, prayers and hugs, I really appreciate it. Another year has come and gone and I am still alive. I have 2 beautiful earth bound children and one beautiful angel...so I guess things aren't too bad.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

's


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Kim..







...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Kim


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Kim, our internet was out all day yesterday but you and Emma were in my thoughts.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank you all so much, really. You guys are the best. So, here is something I made for Emma today. I should be cleaning my apartment, but I just couldn't. Anyway, tissue warning, there I said it!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful Emma


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim~ She's so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing pics of her.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Kim
I've been fighting a nasty cold for the last 3 days and my nose was leaking like a faucet til today when it finally dried up. As soon as the music started I told myself that if I started crying my nose would start up again. So here I am crying and laughing at a beautiful smilie baby with kleenex jambed up my nose because it just won't stop.







for Emma


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

kim, that was beautiful.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kim, thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl. I felt a mixture of peace, sadness, and happiness watching that. She must have brought immeasurable joy into your lives the short time she was here. I feel so blessed that you are sharing your joy and your sorrow with us. I have lost loved ones, but nothing compared to a mother losing a child. My heart aches just thinking about the possibility.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Thank you all so much, really. You guys are the best. So, here is something I made for Emma today. I should be cleaning my apartment, but I just couldn't. Anyway, tissue warning, there I said it!









Thank you for sharing this Kim. Ema is so beautiful!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Kim, my heart hurts for you







Thank you for sharing your beautiful girl with us.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

What's a mama to do when all her dc are sleeping and her dh got called to go to work? Come to MDC, of course!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 








































































I _told_ you it was a tissue warning!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Kim~ She's so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing pics of her.

Aw thanks, I think she's pretty cute myself! It is funny because I watch that and I see SO much of her in Amelia. It is really neat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Kim
I've been fighting a nasty cold for the last 3 days and my nose was leaking like a faucet til today when it finally dried up. As soon as the music started I told myself that if I started crying my nose would start up again. So here I am crying and laughing at a beautiful smilie baby with kleenex jambed up my nose because it just won't stop.







for Emma

That is a great image!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
nak

kim, that was beautiful.























Thanks. I love that song, can you tell? Thank you again for sending it to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kim, thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl. I felt a mixture of peace, sadness, and happiness watching that. She must have brought immeasurable joy into your lives the short time she was here. I feel so blessed that you are sharing your joy and your sorrow with us. I have lost loved ones, but nothing compared to a mother losing a child. My heart aches just thinking about the possibility.

I feel that same mixture of peace, sadness and happiness. She really was such a sweet baby, so happy and so smiley! That is how Amelia is too, it is really fun. I miss her so so much, but am so grateful that I had a wonderful 8 months with her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
What's a mama to do when all her dc are sleeping and her dh got called to go to work? Come to MDC, of course!









Well YEAH! My dh is here (giving Seth a shower) and I am on mdc







Amelia is being a happy naked baby on the floor, so I have a few minutes of quiet!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'd like to go sew right now, but it would wake the baby. I have a sewing closet in my bedroom. I suppose I could lug it all out to the kitchen, but .... nah. Not tonight.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

nak
Kim I'm sorry to say I couldn't watch it, I saw the beginning and started crying and decided I just couldn't watch it. Ever since my mum died I do feel very vulnerable to grief stuff and that added with having babies myself...... well you know what I mean....

My heart goes out to you though for yesterday and I send you love and thoughts from my place on earth all the way over oceans to yours


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I couldn't watch it all the way through either. I'm going to light a real candle now for Emma and send you - ack words failing me here. Love...


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey all!

I heard that some of you were wondering about me. I'm still kickin!
I'm waiting for my darling husband to get me that laptop he promised. For me to get online I have to come out to his smelly shop on the offtimes that he's not in here. And its hard to type with a squirmy boy on my lap!

Anyway......heres my issue.....

My family here in Maine is wonderful and sweet and they ADORE Lochlan, but they are all very mainstream and have been kind of pushing their agenda on me (early solids, CIO and vaccinations) In fact they have gone so far as to say that I am socially irresponsible for not vaccinating. Well ladeda. I don't agree.
The worst part is the CIO. I don't understand how they cannot think its totally cruel to let him cry by himself! My grandmother puts her .02 in every conversation. Says that by 6 months all her kids were in a crib. But I remember my mom telling me that her youngest brother used to bang his head against the wall to fall asleep. If thats not a terrible sleep association I don't know what is. I just need to know how to respond because for now I smile and nod and then vent to my dh. I know I will never win them over but I hope that we can have some understanding soon.

Lochlan is doing the cutest thing. He scrunches up his nose and snorts when he laughs. Its adorable! I'm going to try to get it on my blog on video soon.

Anyway I hope you are doing well and I absolutely wish I had the time to read but sadly I don't. PM me if you have any words of wisdom on my situation. I feel very out of the loop on AP stuff since I don't have daily mothering and my mom friends in detroit are out or reach now. I really need to get plugged in here to the LLL and such. I know there is a huge AP community here somewhere! I have a 2nd cousin who is ap but I don't see her often and my family thinks she is crazy for parenting the way she does!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I think losing a child, and to a lesser degree _the fear of_ losing a child, are the most fundamentally heart-breaking experiences. I'm glad this group can support Kim together.

Anyone read _The Birth House_? There is a part where a mama has to go away from her baby indefinitely and doesn't know if she can return (I won't say who or why, in case you read it later), and she writes this letter to the friend who is caring for her baby. It's just so piercingly on.

Dear Bertine,
I know you have taken my dear little Wrennie into your home without question or a second thought. Thank you.

I miss home. I miss resting Wrennie on my hip, the scent of talc on the nape of her neck, the grasp of her tiny hand around my finger.

Most mothers would send a reminder, a list to say these are the things my baby needs, these are the things you must do. But I can't bring myself to make such requests. You are a good friend, you are a good mother. You'll give her all that she needs and more.

These are the things you musn't do:

Never take her out on the porch to feel the mist of the fog on her face.
Never tie lavender over her bed.
Never waltz with her, singing, "And the Band Played On"
Never kiss her cheek after she's asleep and say, "Sweet dreams for a sweet girl."
Never tell her "Mommy's coming home."

...I'm hoping if you leave these things alone, in a matter of days or however long it takes, she'll learn not to look for me. If you love her enough in your own way, she'll learn to do something I cannot - forget that I was her mother.

That's just part of the letter, but it's the part that made me think of you mamas and Kim and Emma. I know your situation was totally different, and worse, but any time a loving mama/baby is separated permanently, it's just wrong.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kim,














very beautiful!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow Amy,that was just heart-wrenching. Beautiful writing though, looks like it's worth a read.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm here just busy. will try to post later.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

yes, quagmire, it's a very good book. I really liked it a lot - I think it's in my top 3 books for the year.

April - smile and nod is a good method, imo. Before you know it, L will be bigger, and with any luck they'll just *assume* he's in his own bed. I know my family assumed my kids were weaned and sleeping alone long before they were.


----------



## earthurs1975 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
"juicy fruit loop"







:

My baby is a non sleeper suddenly. All day, and apparently all night, too. I had a short break earlier. Guess I should've gone to bed then. Dh took pics of me sleeping in the recliner last night. Usually the flash wakes me up. This time it didn't. Out cold, I was.

Anywho, here's some of the latest pics of my crew. Will try to get an awake pic of myself with my new haircut. Much better than my pp mop I had been sporting.

Fall 2006 pics

Hi all. I hear you about the no sleep Tanya. Cole might take two 15 minute naps a day if I'm lucky, which would be fine if he wasn't up every 3 hrs at night still and up ready to play by 5am....

Any ways I've finally uploaded some pics, still havent't gotten the newest done tho. lol

http://www.dropshots.com/earthurs1975


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooh cute pics!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

So much to reply to and so little time! Thank you all for the







and :guhs, y'all are the bestest. I completely understand for those who couldn't watch it...Witt and Sandrine (?). It is hard, I know.
Pav - where do I get Lac Maternum? I need it again and I passed on what was left to someone else who needed it. We are needing it again in a bad way. As it is right now, Seth is standing by me yelling, "Mommy! I want some Milkers!!!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I think losing a child, and to a lesser degree _the fear of_ losing a child, are the most fundamentally heart-breaking experiences. I'm glad this group can support Kim together.

That is so true Amy. I am also so grateful for the love and support of this group.









That passage from the book rings so true to me. Ugh, crying babe..more later...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
yes, quagmire, it's a very good book. I really liked it a lot - I think it's in my top 3 books for the year.

I have requested it from the library, I am sure it is one that i will love.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Lac Maternum

Elsanne ~ did you get yours in mail?


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Thank you all so much, really. You guys are the best. So, here is something I made for Emma today. I should be cleaning my apartment, but I just couldn't. Anyway, tissue warning, there I said it!
































Kim, What a beautiful, beautiful girl!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I have requested it from the library, I am sure it is one that i will love.

Without giving too much away... I'm not sure if stories similar to yours are therapeutic in some way or just too hard, but there is a bit of that in the book.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Thank you all so much, really. You guys are the best. So, here is something I made for Emma today. I should be cleaning my apartment, but I just couldn't. Anyway, tissue warning, there I said it!









OH, big mega hug and much much love to you. Death is such a major thing, such a taboo subject, yet part of everyday life as surely as birth is. I feel like a heel for asking this because you probably already shared and I'm coming into class late again, but what happened to your sweet, smiley Emma?

Pav, I haven't got it yet! Shouldn't be long now, though.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Without giving too much away... I'm not sure if stories similar to yours are therapeutic in some way or just too hard, but there is a bit of that in the book.

Yeah, it really depends on my mood. It is always therapeutic...sometimes it is just harder than others. Does that make sense?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
OH, big mega hug and much much love to you. Death is such a major thing, such a taboo subject, yet part of everyday life as surely as birth is. I feel like a heel for asking this because you probably already shared and I'm coming into class late again, but what happened to your sweet, smiley Emma?

You know, I don't think I've ever posted it here...it is just such a long story. I am pretty sure I've posted it in the Grief and Loss Forum..I don't want to post it here in case someone _doesn't_want to read it, kwim? So, I'll pm it to anyone who wants to read it, how about that? I wrote it out a couple months after she died and I have it saved...this way I don't have to re-write it everytime.

I completely agree with you about death being so taboo. It is even more taboo when it is a child. If you lose a spouse you are a widow/widower, if you lose a parent you are an orphan, but there are no words to describe a parent that has lost a child. It is just something that society doesn't like to think about or deal with. It really is amazing. I think that it really throws people how readily I talk about Emma or her being gone. I talk about her all the time. She is still such a huge part of my life, and always will be. People are really insensitive sometimes (like the lady last week that blew off the fact that Emma was my child), but mostly I find that people are pretty respectful, just don't know what to say. I wish that we were more open to the subject of death...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
April - smile and nod is a good method, imo.









:
Then pass them some bean dip. This can be used for any of our quacky parenting ways, not just homeschooling. I'm starting to learn that no explanation of how I parent is necessary. Neither is an attempt to "win" them to my side with information. I love my kids. I do the best I can by my kids. And that's that. I'm lucky in the sense that I have self-absorbed inlaws and my family lives out of state in this regard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthurs1975* 
Any ways I've finally uploaded some pics, still havent't gotten the newest done tho. lol

That's one sweet little man you have there! And those cheeks!!









Can tonight get worse? Dd1 has had a constipation problem since she weaned while I was pregnant. I've never been through this with my ds, so it's all new. She's withholding her stools and not drinking enough water. The good news is she'll drink prune juice straight.







Ask her what juice she wants and she'll say "I want poon juice, peas." Tonight's episode was the worst. We had to help her with our "Knowing" (guess it has multiple uses) to lubricate her poop. It was awful. She loves veggies, even salads, so that's not the problem. Problem is too much dairy, not enough water and she withholds so she doesn't have to go. We use flax in our food almost daily, but I think I'm going to have to make sure she gets a few tablespoons of flax oil in addition to the seeds each day. She's also going dairy-free and I'm switching her to an iron-free vitamin.

Anyway, this has nothing to do with my baby, but thanks for listening anyway. I just feel so bad for her.

Oh and one more thing....








I saw lovely brown spotting today. How have I managed to feed on demand, no pacifier (not for lack of trying







), cosleep/nurse all night (literally), and still be getting my cycles back so early? I had 12 wonderful months without menstruating with ds, and 4 months with dd1. I was sure hoping for a repeat of my first experience. Crap. Now we have to be careful. Crap. That's a word I'm trying not to say outloud anymore. But crap, crap, crap it's just not going according to my plan!









ETA: Kim, your post came during my long-winded typing fest, but I would like to read Emma's story.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

I would like to read Emma's story.

I would like to read it too if you don't mind.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Kim, I was wondering about Emma too, but wasn't sure if I should ask. THe funeral hoe had a candle-lighting memorial today. It was tough. They had a slide show of pictures of the loved ones being h onored. There were several babies. It was so sad. There was even a pic of a stillborn babe. I tmade e so sad. y o said she's totugh now, butt I don't think she really is. I gotta go for now. I'll type ore later.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
So much to reply to and so little time! Thank you all for the







and :guhs, y'all are the bestest. I completely understand for those who couldn't watch it...Witt and Sandrine (?). It is hard, I know.

I watched it and was crying by the end of it. Really touching. She looked as easy-going and content as dd1 was at that age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Can tonight get worse? Dd1 has had a constipation problem since she weaned while I was pregnant. I've never been through this with my ds, so it's all new. She's withholding her stools and not drinking enough water. The good news is she'll drink prune juice straight.







Ask her what juice she wants and she'll say "I want poon juice, peas." Tonight's episode was the worst. We had to help her with our "Knowing" (guess it has multiple uses) to lubricate her poop. It was awful. She loves veggies, even salads, so that's not the problem. Problem is too much dairy, not enough water and she withholds so she doesn't have to go. We use flax in our food almost daily, but I think I'm going to have to make sure she gets a few tablespoons of flax oil in addition to the seeds each day. She's also going dairy-free and I'm switching her to an iron-free vitamin.

Anyway, this has nothing to do with my baby, but thanks for listening anyway. I just feel so bad for her.

I hope she feels better soon and gets less constipated. DD1 also has chronic constipation. We give her prune juice(she like it too and has been asking for it these past few day, ewwwwww). I change her cow's dairy to rice or soy products.

Quote:

Oh and one more thing....








I saw lovely brown spotting today. How have I managed to feed on demand, no pacifier (not for lack of trying







), cosleep/nurse all night (literally), and still be getting my cycles back so early? I had 12 wonderful months without menstruating with ds, and 4 months with dd1. I was sure hoping for a repeat of my first experience. Crap. Now we have to be careful. Crap. That's a word I'm trying not to say outloud anymore. But crap, crap, crap it's just not going according to my plan!








guh









Quote:

ETA: Kim, your post came during my long-winded typing fest, but I would like to read Emma's story.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I would like to read it too if you don't mind.









: I also would love to read about her.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Oh and one more thing....








I saw lovely brown spotting today.

Oh Tanya, I'm sorry. I haven't had a period since I got pregnant with Emma!! Yep, well over 4 years. It will be 5 years on March 27!! I still can't believe it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I watched it and was crying by the end of it. Really touching. She looked as easy-going and content as dd1 was at that age.

Yeah, she really was the easiest baby. She only cried if she was hungry, tired, poopy or over stimulated. She was so content and really a joy. I miss that girl...

Off to pm those of you who asked for Emma's story...


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Pav and/or Cori, what about Pulsatilla for weaning help? Ds is really clingy, super whiny and is driving me INSANE!!! He says his body hurts so that he can nurse. I just can't do it anymore. He is driving me crazy with his non-stop demands (not requests, DEMANDS) to nurse. The Pulsatilla is less expensive than the Lac Maternum, and when I looked at the website that Pav posted, it looked like the pulsatilla may also do the trick. What do you guys think?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

i'd like to hear too........


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I completely understand for those who couldn't watch it...Witt and Sandrine (?).

It was me, not Sandrine. But I would like to know Emma's story, very much. And please don't think twice about posting anything, photos, whatever, in the future, for fear that others won't want to hear/see - we can just not read, you know, it's our choice and responsibility to do whatever we can handle in the moment. Feel free, free, free to share!!

I just wanted to hug you right then and there but didn't want to seem like I was pretending to have watched when I hadn't.

Tanya, that sounds rough, hope the poon juice peas kicks in regularly and soon!
Oh, and commiserations. I can feel PMTness coming on big time, I fear I may be next.

We've had another night of fever and coughing and crying. I feel at the end of my rope. There doesn't seem to have been a let up since my Mum got ill (cancer) just after dd2s birth. Someone has been ill ever since, not seriously, but constantly. I'm so tired my spatial orientation and balance have completely gone, I'm acting reaaaally drunk, swaying, losing my way back to my own bed, etc! Don't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sarenka. Laugh, i heard that laughing is a good cheap remedy. I hope things will get back to normal for you.

I'm not awake yet, so i don't know what to say.







Going to go wake up then come back and post. see ya later.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Going to go wake up then come back and post. see ya later.

Oh, that's a good idea! I don't usually bother to do that...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm officially 10 pages behind.







: I only skimmed and tried to see links to pics.

I saw Pav looking like a model!

I saw Tanya's incredibly beautiful babies!

I cried my heart out watching a beautiful video of Emma.







I would love to hear Emma's story.









I sent a couple of Christmas cards out but ladies, I'm going to have to bail on sending them out to all. I did the non-US gals first as that required a trip to the post office. I wanted to print up some more for the rest of you wonderful gals...but I don't think I'll be able to do it. I may post a link instead. I AM SICK AS A DOG.







:







:







: I have a fever, sore throat, stuffed nose and my body ACHES. Oh man, I finally caught it. Nathan seems mostly okay - he is clogged up though and can't sleep. That should go over well at the dcp today. As you all know, it is so rough being sick and having to care for a baby who is waking every 15 minutes.









Speaking of, I got a lead on a new dcp at a neighborhood party. It sounds like she won't have an opening for a few months though. I'm still going to call her...

Sorry I can't read/respond more...hopefully when I'm better...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

all around - sounds like we need it!

Kim, I just finally had time to watch the video. Beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing her with us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthurs1975* 
Any ways I've finally uploaded some pics, still havent't gotten the newest done tho. lol

http://www.dropshots.com/earthurs1975

Oh, what sweeties! How old are your kiddos?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Can tonight get worse?









Never, ever ask this question. Also "How much more can I handle?" The universe has a cruel sense of humor sometimes.

Seriously, though, :guh to constipation. DD1 had a bad bout of it once, muck like what you're describing. Let's just say it's amazing what we will do for our poor kids. I felt like I was delivering a baby or something. Hope she's feeling better!

And :guh to the spotting. I can't decide if I want to see it or not. DD2 keeps insisting I have a baby in my belly. I think it's because her teacher at school is due in late January, but it still wigs me out.
[/QUOTE]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
We've had another night of fever and coughing and crying. I feel at the end of my rope. There doesn't seem to have been a let up since my Mum got ill (cancer) just after dd2s birth. Someone has been ill ever since, not seriously, but constantly. I'm so tired my spatial orientation and balance have completely gone, I'm acting reaaaally drunk, swaying, losing my way back to my own bed, etc! Don't know whether to laugh or cry!

Laugh. (Or cry.)







I remember after DD2 was born, getting almost no sleep at all, and calling my stepmom up and asking "So did you just walk around in a haze for years and not let on?" She insisted it gets better. Eventually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I AM SICK AS A DOG.







:







:







: I have a fever, sore throat, stuffed nose and my body ACHES. Oh man, I finally caught it. Nathan seems mostly okay - he is clogged up though and can't sleep. That should go over well at the dcp today. As you all know, it is so rough being sick and having to care for a baby who is waking every 15 minutes.









Speaking of, I got a lead on a new dcp at a neighborhood party. It sounds like she won't have an opening for a few months though. I'm still going to call her...

I'm sorry you got it!







:guh. Glad to hear of the dcp possibility though. And you never know, sometimes they have spaces open up unexpectedly. Fingers crossed for you.

OK my kids are demanding scrambled eggs. So bye for now!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Um, does anyone know why my name is bright pink all of a sudden?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I was gonna ask YOU that--here I am, gnashing my teeth with color envy, and you don't even know WHY? Makes you look like you're a mod-in-training.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

:

these boards are a never-ending source of intrigue


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

also, oh sh*t! I forgot about the cards. I will still try to send, but in the meantime, has someone sent cards to everyone? I want to be sure something gets sent to joyofbirth because she was my one person and I'm afraid I won't get any out.







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I was gonna ask YOU that--here I am, gnashing my teeth with color envy, and you don't even know WHY? Makes you look like you're a mod-in-training.









:

Elsanne ~ does it always takes so long to get mail in Mexico?

Hugs to all who need them!! REally! Sounds like everyone is sick here!







And some healing vibes too.
I will post later, can't type now.....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I was gonna ask YOU that--here I am, gnashing my teeth with color envy, and you don't even know WHY? Makes you look like you're a mod-in-training.

Not to my knowledge... it showed up after my 1850th post - coincidence? Really, I'm beyond puzzled.

And my left breast is hurting. Like from the inside, it almost throbs. It's very low-grade, but worry-making. Anybody got any ideas? I don't want to go post in breastfeeding simply because I don't really want to ask, but if anybody here has any thoughts I'll take them. If it gets worse, I WILL go post in breastfeeding. Aw, what the heck, maybe I'll just go do it now.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
We've had another night of fever and coughing and crying. I feel at the end of my rope. There doesn't seem to have been a let up since my Mum got ill (cancer) just after dd2s birth. Someone has been ill ever since, not seriously, but constantly. I'm so tired my spatial orientation and balance have completely gone, I'm acting reaaaally drunk, swaying, losing my way back to my own bed, etc! Don't know whether to laugh or cry!









and :guh. I agree with the other ladies, LAUGH! It is the only thing to do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I AM SICK AS A DOG.







:







:







: I have a fever, sore throat, stuffed nose and my body ACHES.

Oh I am so sorry you're sick Cori! That is the worst!







I hope that the new dcp will work out. Let us know will you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Um, does anyone know why my name is bright pink all of a sudden?
















Yeah, I was curious also. I think it's great though, a fun new color for our board!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And my left breast is hurting. Like from the inside, it almost throbs. It's very low-grade, but worry-making. Anybody got any ideas? I don't want to go post in breastfeeding simply because I don't really want to ask, but if anybody here has any thoughts I'll take them. If it gets worse, I WILL go post in breastfeeding. Aw, what the heck, maybe I'll just go do it now.

I don't know about that one...my right breast is making a TON of milk right now. I leaked out of that side all day yesterday and this morning I feel like I have a canteloupe hanging off my body! I guess A has been nursing on that side a ton recently!
Ok, but really, this is about you!







I would go to the breastfeeding forum. For a LLL Leader in training, I really don't know much


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Your juice could be infecting, juice! Do you remember how I had two days of low-grade "ow" in my breast before mastitis claimed me in the night like no one else has?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Cori~ sorry you are sick. I hope you beat it fast and get better soon.

Amy~ I still have to send my card too and no, you DON'T have to send a card to everyone on the list.

The Post office hrs are so not kids friendly. I can't go because of naps then lunch then nap again and then dd1 comes home and then snack and then supper and then bedtime. phewww. I need to find the time. I guess i won't eat supper today if dh comes home in time. I'll go to the po. lol

Miss Juice~ Do you see redness?? does it hurt to the touch??

We are taking it easy this morning. I'm tired and well, dd3 is tired of going out. She is soooo curious that she doens't sleep when we are out and now that she's not in the infant carrier, it's worse.

Tomorrow afternoon, it's dd1 school x-mas concert. I can't wait to see her. I'm betting that she won't sing or dance. She's going to stand there and watch.







She's so shy. I have to remember to bring my camera.

I need to work on getting my photos online. Man, i'm slow.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Your juice could be infecting, juice! Do you remember how I had two days of low-grade "ow" in my breast before mastitis claimed me in the night like no one else has?

See i was thinking of that, thrush(sp) or it could be a plugged duct. That's why i asked questions.

Going to wait for answers and then I'll look in my LLL answer book.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thinking of Cori here. Hope you feel better SOON, it mega-sucks to be sick and even more so as a mamacita.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I feel at the end of my rope.
<snipity snip>
Don't know whether to laugh or cry!

:guh! I vote to laugh!














:







: laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Seriously, though, :guh to constipation. DD1 had a bad bout of it once, muck like what you're describing. Let's just say it's amazing what we will do for our poor kids. I felt like I was delivering a baby or something. Hope she's feeling better!

Yeah, I was cheerleading her along. "Push, baby, push!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And my left breast is hurting. Like from the inside, it almost throbs. It's very low-grade, but worry-making. Anybody got any ideas? I don't want to go post in breastfeeding simply because I don't really want to ask, but if anybody here has any thoughts I'll take them. If it gets worse, I WILL go post in breastfeeding. Aw, what the heck, maybe I'll just go do it now.

Plugged ducts and thrush are similar at first, but a plugged duct will likely go away with fluids, massage and lots of nursing. It could turn into mastitis before it goes away, but that's still fluids, rest, nurse, fluids, rest, nurse and maybe antibiotics if home treatment won't work for a couple days.

Hope your pretty pink self feels better soon. Did you happen to buy a subscription to Mothering recently? I saw someone post somewhere about turning pink after buying a subscription.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I would go to the breastfeeding forum. For a LLL Leader in training, I really don't know much









Kim, I didn't know you were an LA! How far along are you in the process?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...69&postcount=4


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep. I was reading that thread even as you posted. Thanks, sweet sister!

Of course, now all the mystery is gone







:

Breast achiness seems to be lessening (not that it was ever intense) and E nursed only on the other side all night, so there was definitely some engorgement. Not painful to the touch, no redness, no nipple pain. I suspect a minor plug and will water and nurse it away


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsanne said:


> mastitis claimed me in the night like no one else has QUOTE]
> 
> quick, someone who can use paypal - make this her ddddc!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

So much to catch up on ... we've been entertaining the ILs and doing Christmas with them b/c next week DH, DS, and I all have to drive 10 hours to visit my family (I really hope DS is up for the trip!).

Pavlina, what a beautiful hair cut for a beautiful mama!

I really liked all the babe pics that have been posted. I need to get some uploaded of DS (I've been really slack on that).

Kim, Emma's photos are beautiful. She has your big, beautiful eyes.

JJuice, I thought your pink username was linked to your juciness! Glad the mystery has been clarified.

April, so great to have you back in our midst. As for the non-AP family, that's so hard to deal with. One thing that I've heard that can help (I have no experience myself, so this is just heresay) is to say that Lochlan is your baby, so you get to decide how to raise him. My ILs are so very ready to feed Seth "real food," they don't understand about allergies (which are quite bad in my family) and the need to delay solids.







to you.

What do all of you do with large and loud toys given to you from well-meaning family members and friends? DS escaped most of that during all his showers (people stuck with our registries very well), but now that there is no registry to follow, friends and family are left to their own wills to pick out things that I would NEVER buy. DH and I are minimalists and have no idea where to put all of it. I'm trying to lead by example by only giving books and wooden toys (and even then, very few!).

Question for everyone: Why did you choose your username?

Mine is a combo of where I went to college and my maiden name. For all of you who thought I was passionate about cooking, I'm sorry, but that is incorrect! Although I do enjoy baking! Mmmmm brownie batter!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What do all of you do with large and loud toys given to you from well-meaning family members and friends?

Regift, freecycle, return it to the store, save it for a garage sale, any number of things. It just depends on what it is and what I need to do with it. If it's such an offensive loud toy I would never regift it, but try to exchange it for something more appropriate or freecycle it. I'm lucky because my family usually asks me what they want. But every now and then grandma sends something like
This is a toy I cannot make "disappear" and I HATE this toy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Question for everyone: Why did you choose your username?

First name, last initial. Not very imaginative, but I'm a practical kind of gal. It used to have my last name, and was the first part of our old email address. We have always tried to consistently use that part of our email addy for logins on the internet. When I started posting more frequently, I thought that having my last name with all my kids in my siggy wasn't very wise, so I changed it.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

Question for everyone: Why did you choose your username?
We lived in England two years ago and lived in Witney, Oxford - so I chose Witt when we came back to New Zealand as a shorter version of Witney. Didn't want to use Witney in case someone thought of Witney Houston









Quote:

I sent a couple of Christmas cards out but ladies, I'm going to have to bail on sending them out to all. I did the non-US gals first as that required a trip to the post office.
aw shucks I didn't even think it was worth me putting in with this cos I'm so far away ..... now I wish I had!

Sorry to hear you are all coming down with winter colds etc. My wee babe was my first winter baby and she has had 4 (count them) colds in her 5 months thanks to her big brothers........... so I'm looking forward to the next few months free from winter's nasties









Busy here too...... the joy of my day is I made this tofu turkey as a trial run for Christmas and it was REALLY good! Vegetarian food is a bit limited here and we don't get the vegetarian fake turkeys so I made my own









Is anyone else here vegetarian? Don't think I've ever asked.... my kids are life vegetarians (never eaten meat) and my six year old is (well nearly six) very outspoken about it. I remember once we were in the local organics shop and there was a shop worker moving the vegetables.... she held a snail out to him and said "do you like snails" he got all freaked out and said "I'm vegetarian" He thought she was offering him the snail to EAT


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sandrine comes from sil's portugese grandfather. That's how he called me instead of my name.







Very nice man.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, I so wish I could regift or sell the items we recently got, but my ILs are over quite often and would notice. I swear, they take note of everything they have ever given and keep count of how often it gets used. Maybe if they notice that I push DS to play with the non battery opperated toys, they will get the hint. But in the meantime, my house is being overrun by large toys. I have a PG friend, maybe she can "borrow" them indefinitely!

Witt, not veggie here. I have tried it several times (for several months once), but I NEED meat (I get dizzy spells without it and non-animal protein sources don't seem to help). What were your reasons to go sans meat? One thing I've read is that people with type O blood need more meat than those with type A or B. It definitely holds true for both DH and me (we're both type O), but I don't know if it is something others have noticed. BTW, I love the reason why you didn't use the full name of Whitney! I bet others would have thought your name was Whitney.

Sandrine, for the longest time, I thought your name was Sandrine!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I would probably answer to it too.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

Witt, not veggie here. I have tried it several times (for several months once), but I NEED meat (I get dizzy spells without it and non-animal protein sources don't seem to help). What were your reasons to go sans meat? One thing I've read is that people with type O blood need more meat than those with type A or B. It definitely holds true for both DH and me (we're both type O), but I don't know if it is something others have noticed. BTW, I love the reason why you didn't use the full name of Whitney! I bet others would have thought your name was Whitney.

Sandrine, for the longest time, I thought your name was Sandrine!

i am type O as well and i can live on meat only







but not pork.

my user name expresses who i am - yin yang are exact opposites. it's like black & white...so true for me







there's no grey in there.







I am an extremist, that's for sure, in every possible way.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I just popped back in to say this...








: <--- that's a drumroll

I am officially the proud mama of a thumbsucker. She hasn't been able to decide whether she prefers her two fingers like dd1 or her thumb until the last couple of days where she's preferred her thumb. And twice she's fallen asleep sucking it.

Laura, I suppose he's still young for this, but as he grows you can say things like "It scared him", "It broke", or "He has so many toys that I rotate them out to keep him busy" (and if you just can't get rid of them entirely, this is an excellent thing to do to minimize the toy clutter and he'll be excited about "new" toys when you present a box that was put away a few months). You could even explain that babies lose interest quickly and flit from one thing to the next that he got bored with it so we donated it to charity so another child could love it as much as he did.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, you are so full of great advice! I'm going to have to try the toy rotation and the line about "so another child can enjoy it as much as he did!" I, too, have a thumb sucker. He started recently and I can't get him to stop. Oh well, I was a thumb sucker and I was the only child of my parent's 6 who didn't need braces! Usually DS sucks his thumb when he's tired or when he's hungry. I suppose the thumb is an improvement over fussing!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

lol thumb suckers.

dd1 is one too and dd2 has the special receiving blanket and dd3.....

the pacifier baby!! I tried and tried to get dd1 and dd2 to take the pacifier and nothing worked. By 3mths, dd1 has her thumb and dd2 didn't have anything. It's really weird to have a pacifer baby and having to bring it everywhere.

I think i would take the thumb sucker anytime on the pacifier baby. hmmmm


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

tanya, thanks so much for the cards-i feel like such a loser-i just sent my person my normal card-tanya did a personalized letter to me in addition to a card and a separate card for seth-thanks mama!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Tanya is putting us all to shame! I sent the letter out that was sent to all our family and friends.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Tanya - and I remember you saying 'ack - it's just a card!'

Witt - I am almost a lifelong veggie - my family went on and off meat and I have done too throughout my adult life - I am now pretty definitively on because I have stopped being able to digest lentils properly and I really feel I need the fish. I'm also a blood type O so I must just be perverse! I feel no attraction to eating meat at all, everyone asks 'weren't you curious?' well, no, to me it just wasn't food.

My username - it's the nickname dh has for me, it means a little deer in Polish. Funnily enough while I was trying to think of a username dd1 who was about 3 at the time came up behind me and said 'Mummy you are sarenka' she had no clue what I was doing and couldn't read...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm glad you liked the cards! Before you give me too much credit, remember I agonized over what to send. We have never done the "Christmas letter". Not for lack of desire, but because I'm a natural procrastinator! So family and friends usually get a basic card, and if they're lucky a picture! I used the last of my stamps recently, so no snail mail cards this year. I think I'm going to send some e-cards on Christmas eve. I'm going to tell them all I went "green" this year and decided to save the landfills all by myself.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

What were your reasons to go sans meat?
I always feel very reluctant to discuss why I am vegetarian - it is such a large part of who I am that I feel I need to be careful - otherwise people run in the opposite direction. Suffice to say I don't want to be a part of suffering of sentient (thinking, feeling) beings..........







: ok I'll stop now

I have been vegetarian all of my adult life and vegan for the last six months. My partner is vegetarian and we are raising the kids vegetarian - not vegan. I think it is too hard for children to be vegan personally but I have friends who are raising their kids vegan.

Quote:

I feel no attraction to eating meat at all, everyone asks 'weren't you curious?' well, no, to me it just wasn't food.








:
I don't really know from personal experience about the blood type stuff. I do know people often need to learn about how to eat vegetarian properly if that makes sense and animal protein needs to be replaced in the proper way. I've had no problems - I run half marathons and I'm currently training for a marathon next year!









Kelly - how;s it going with your two babes?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

oh dear I really am tired, my last post makes no sense at all - I mean my family was veggie and on and off _fish_, not 'meat'. So I've never eaten any meat except fish. Their reasons were like yours, witt, not to be part of the suffering of other sentient beings.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to be vegetarian but i think that i'm too fussy for it. I just don't know how to proceed with all the food that i don't like and make all the food i do like in being a healthy veg. ykwim?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
before mastitis claimed me in the night like no one else has?

I'm sorry, but this has had me







all day long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: <--- that's a drumroll

I always think it is a kegel reminder







(from someone's siggy)

And you are full of helpful advice! So how can I pull those off on my toddler? Seems like every time I try to "relocate" anything, I get caught red-handed. Something that hasn't been missed in forever, if I actually move it to the trash, the basement, or wherever, it's suddenly The Thing I Must Have Right Now.

OK, I'm supposed to be working but I wanted to say HI!.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I, of course, haven't mailed my cards yet. I am going to try try try to get them out tomorrow, but I just don't know if it will happen.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
also, oh sh*t! I forgot about the cards. I will still try to send, but in the meantime, has someone sent cards to everyone? I want to be sure something gets sent to joyofbirth because she was my one person and I'm afraid I won't get any out.







:

I sent one to her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Thinking of Cori here. Hope you feel better SOON, it mega-sucks to be sick and even more so as a mamacita.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

thanks everyone, I have decided to come down on the side of laughing but dd's







: shows no sign of abating, I gave her a paracetamol suppository and it's still really high. She's coughing, throwing up, not always wanting to feed which makes me worry about dehydration...









Our naturopath said less than 3 pees in 12 hours then start to worry. Just count the diapers mama. Well wishes from our sicky house to yours.

Me and Panda slept until 1pm today. Got that? ONE IN THE AFTERNOON! Hmm. Time for lunch...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Me and Panda slept until 1pm today. Got that? ONE IN THE AFTERNOON! Hmm. Time for lunch...

Totally, resolutely, unequivocally, jealous.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

no time to post -- family here from overseas -- but







for all the sleep, sickness, and constipation stuff.

kim, i, too, would like to read what you wrote.

cards went out to the whole list today! after some hemming and hawing i ultimately switched the special fun part. we do a holiday letter via DVD, but i was concerned that it could become an obligation to sit down and watch it, which is not the point, and it's a lot of photos and such of people you wouldn't know. so instead i included something fun to put on in the background.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Why I chose my username? Because it's my name!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

my user name is from the town i grew up in and what i wanted to be (was ttc at the time, or at least getting ready to be ready to ttc







)


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Kim, I would love to read about Emma. I cried my eyes out watching that video.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally learned how to post pics.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kim, I didn't specify, but I'd also love to read about Emma.

Elsanne, is that really your given name? It's beautiful. Your parents were more creative than mine


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Kim: The slideshow (not sure if it has music.. sleeping babe in lap) was beautiful.








to all the sickies









Still working on jumping in (um, you ladies are FAST.. and I mean that in the posting sense) but everyone loves pictures:

Me and my girlies (in matching kilts) Saturday night before a holiday party
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...kiltygirls.jpg

Beyond cute Francesca (and this is her default way of life.. smiley smiley girlie)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...escasmiley.jpg


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Your parents were more creative than mine









My mom's creativity only went as far as pronunciation. My name goes either way: Tanya (as in Tanya Tucker) or Tonya (as in Tonya Harding). Now which one would you rather be?







Lucky me, I've the spelling of the former and the pronunciation of the latter. And I've answered to both all my life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Beyond cute Francesca









:

I found something interesting when I went to bed last night. So I took a couple pics:
my discovery 1
my discovery 2
I had to rearrange them both just to go to bed. Now you know why I complain of the "mommy sandwich"! They were both out cold sleeping like that.
And I couldn't resist sharing my thumbsucker


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Couldn't get your pics to load for me.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmmm. It worked for me. And I double checked....


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Hmmm. It worked for me. And I double checked....









http://web1.shutterfly.com/img_/coll...navailable.gif

opt(pixelHrule)http://web1.shutterfly.com/img_/SFLY/navcolor_W.gif
We're sorry, your session has timed out. To return to this shared album, please click on the 'View album' link in the invitation email.

If you are a Shutterfly member, you can also click on the link for this album in your 'My shared albums' or 'Friends' shared albums' page.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Please don't feel bad about not getting a card to me. I so totally understand and have totally been there. I really don't want you to stress about it.

My username origins~ I am a midwife-in-training on a baby break. I have a friend who is a doula. We were planning to merge our businesses. I am often reminded of a scripture in the Bible about Jesus on the cross. It's Hebrews twelve verse two. "... Jesus, ..., who for the joy set before him endured the cross...." Jesus's joy was the people he would save. Our joy is our children. hence, the joy of birth. This thought gave me much strength in labor. Sorry to get all preachy on you guys. That's just where I"m coming from. And that bible verse is way paraphrased.

On the vegetarian thing. I am not one. I just love the foods I eat too much. I'm not in that place yet. However, my -year-old is a vegetarian-or actually a noodle-tarian, but I'm not sure it's on principle. I asked her yesterday to please finish her meat. She said "no mama, I don't eat meat." I have no problem with that choice for her. I wish she'd actually eat more veggies. All she will eat is noodles, cheese and avocado. And lately she's really loving butter. She was an awesome eater till she got to be months.

I had some more thoughts to comment on but I can't think of them now. Our past several days have been very, very busy. I'm sooooo exhausted. .I think Mattie may have slept through the night last night. That's how tired we are. I put her to bed about ten-ish, give or take a little. She was still in her own bed about five am, when she cried to nurse. She was probably starving. I've gotta try to get a shower in tonight and clean up a little before heading to bed so I should get on that.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.

SO FREAKIN ADORABLE. Oh my gosh. I can't wait till there are two in my bed.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

tanya,







the thumb-sucking & pair in bed


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Very adorable. But a definite cause of head injuries in the night. In the early hours of thi smorning, Emma kicked a small night-lightish lamp off my nephew's side table. I thought it broke. The bulb was still lit when I woke up a few hours later and it was onn the floor. Thank god for no fire. It's so hard to house-sit.

I have to add that, despite mama injury and mama sandwiches, it is very sweet when my babies snuggle together and hold hands and such in their sleep. I see a sibling bed in our future. Right now, e veryone is in their own bed. Except me. I can't go to bed till I clena this place up and I don't wanna clean up. So here I sit.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Steph and Tanya, great pictures! (T I couldn't see the shutterfly ones either)

So, Sabbath, are you going to be the first on the Baby Train? I'm off that ride - I'll have to live vicariously through all of you.

Username - mine is a variation on a high school nickname. My best friend started it when we were sophomores? Hard to remember. Anyway I hated it and said I'd never answer to it. But it stuck like glue, and within weeks EVERYONE was calling me Juice, including my teachers and my parents. So I tolerated it for a couple of years. When I went to college, I went far from home (New Mexico to New York) and decided that was it, I was all grown up and I was going to be called Jessica. That worked for about 3 weeks, but my friends from home would call and ask for Juice when my roommate answered, and you can guess where it went from there. Four years later, when I was graduating and expeccting important calls from people in the Real World I had to remind my housemates that people calling for Jessica should not be told, "No one by that name lives here." So again, when I went to chiro school, I was going back to Jessica. But I went to school with my mom, who called me... Yeah, I gave up. I wholeheartedly embraced my Juicy self. When I moved here and started my practice I didn't even try. But I love it. It's like my weirdness, I've come to a place where I celebrate it, at least a little.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

One of my kids named me, and I decided to use it for my blog name. Then I changed my mdc name - you probably remember that I used to be benjalo, which is a combination of my oldest son's first and middle names. It's almost never taken when I register on websites, and it's gender neutral, so I like it for that.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tany, Love the pics. THey are so cute. Especially the thumb sucker.







:Maybe it's because i have one of those. I have a pic of dd1, my thumb sucker, at 3 wks old with her thumb in her mouth. She was destineto be one.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.

omg I LOVE it!!







do they sleep like this every night, all night?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Me and my girlies (in matching kilts) Saturday night before a holiday party

Oh my! That's a boatload of cuteness!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My mom's creativity only went as far as pronunciation. My name goes either way: Tanya (as in Tanya Tucker) or Tonya (as in Tonya Harding). Now which one would you rather be?







Lucky me, I've the spelling of the former and the pronunciation of the latter. And I've answered to both all my life.

Us yankees pronounce them both the same way - Tonya. (At least everyone I know - I'm sure there are exceptions) My neice spells it with an A but we pronounce it with an O.








those sleeping pics!!!! Adorable! I had no idea siblings could sleep together already. Hmmmm.....

My username - it is my handle I use most places. I picked it out waaayyy back in 93 because I was a soap opera fanatic







: I still watch a couple but nothing like I used to have time for!

Still







:







: here...but my little boy gave me a present last night. He knew his mama needed a break and slept a 4 hour stretch!!!







Of course, I was up after 2 hours because I'm used to it, but it was nice just laying there for a while. I don't know where it came from because the rest of the night was his usual 1 hour - 2 hour stretches. I'll take it where I can get it!!!

I've tried using my homeopathic kit treating myself but I think I haven't learned enough yet. I don't understand how often to dose. I tried a couple of different remedies and gave up and went for the Advil!! I know it is bad to suppress symptoms, but man, I felt human again!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







those sleeping pics!!!! Adorable! I had no idea siblings could sleep together already. Hmmmm.....

Hmmmm. Probably not a good idea for all night. Usually dd1 sleeps in her bed, but we had to have musical beds that night because dh had to get up in the middle of the night for work. So he and ds slept in dd1's bed as it's bigger than ds's bed. And the dd's were going to sleep with me. So I had to put dd1 to sleep while nursing dd2. They both passed out cold pretty early so I got up to do a couple of things (probably come check in here








). I do not let them sleep side by side all night. I had to move them to their sides of the bed and crawl in between. I even give dd1 her own blanket at night when she's with us. I think it's safer that way for now.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Hmmmm. Probably not a good idea for all night. Usually dd1 sleeps in her bed, but we had to have musical beds that night because dh had to get up in the middle of the night for work. So he and ds slept in dd1's bed as it's bigger than ds's bed. And the dd's were going to sleep with me. So I had to put dd1 to sleep while nursing dd2. They both passed out cold pretty early so I got up to do a couple of things (probably come check in here







). I do not let them sleep side by side all night. I had to move them to their sides of the bed and crawl in between. I even give dd1 her own blanket at night when she's with us. I think it's safer that way for now.

Darn - I figured it was too good to be true!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

gorgeousness Tanya...

dr has just been here, we may well have to give dd an antibiotic injection tomorrow, she is well on her way to bronchitus...first tonight we're trying the homeopathics and some badger fat from ukraine!! if that doesn't shift it...









It MUST shift it! vibes, please....


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I know it is bad to suppress symptoms, but man, I felt human again!!

long may it last!! (The human feeling, not the medication!) And four hrs! Wow!!

Thinking of you and the other







:








: households...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
gorgeousness Tanya...

dr has just been here, we may well have to give dd an antibiotic injection tomorrow, she is well on her way to bronchitus...first tonight we're trying the homeopathics and some badger fat from ukraine!! if that doesn't shift it...









It MUST shift it! vibes, please....

oh my, i am sorry to hear that. from what you said she has really productive cought, right? coming really deep from her lungs? worse at dump cold weather? DULCAMARA is THE remedy for such coughs and bronchitidis. it's a mirical remedy. i always take it as soon as i feel bronchitis coming on me (i get really itchy chest, outside and inside, cough and lose of voice). try I'd say 15CH or somewhere in the low numbers. do it about 5times a day. i promise you'll see a big difference.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

: here too!

:guhs all around....


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

thanks Pav - we have prescribed here Pulmeo/Viviaint, Tamephedreel and Acantrem Homeocord -if I can read her writing correctly. I think I'd better go with what she says and not mix them - she uses a pendulum to choose the remedies so I think she really does get the right ones for the individual at that particular time...

little one is asleep in the sling now...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sarenka ~









and a little more







for for Cori and little Panda and everyone else dealing with this right now.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
thanks Pav - we have prescribed here Pulmeo/Viviaint, Tamephedreel and Acantrem Homeocord -if I can read her writing correctly. I think I'd better go with what she says and not mix them - she uses a pendulum to choose the remedies so I think she really does get the right ones for the individual at that particular time...

little one is asleep in the sling now...

Oh I love those Eastern methods of diagnosis! have you heard of "automatic drawing"

I hope she feels better soon!
Are all homeopathic remedies available without prescription in Poland? In Czech they still trying to limit it and alow only certain remedies over the counter. Stupid goverment policises, what can I say.

I meant to ask you where do you live? Or since I do not know Poland - how far from Czech border do you live? We are going to Czech for 5 weeks in May.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I forgot to say that we found tenants for our house!







:














:














They are great and wanna move in in January! We won't have to pay double rent AT ALL!








And they love the house so much they are actually thinking about buying it eventually! OMG I can't believe it! We are moving in 2 weeks and this was last thing on our mind.
PLUS it looks like DH is gonna get HUUUUUUUGE consulting contract from a big company. Things are looking better every day. I am so happy.
Just wanted to share my happiness.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Kim: The slideshow (not sure if it has music.. sleeping babe in lap) was beautiful.








to all the sickies









Still working on jumping in (um, you ladies are FAST.. and I mean that in the posting sense) but everyone loves pictures:

Me and my girlies (in matching kilts) Saturday night before a holiday party
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...kiltygirls.jpg

Beyond cute Francesca (and this is her default way of life.. smiley smiley girlie)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...escasmiley.jpg


Het, welcome back!!







Where have you been last 5 months?!








Your girls are precious. Your DD2 is sooooo cute!! Love the outfits.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Witt ~ I always wanted to ask you - if you don't mind - how did you get pregnant? And also - how did you decide who was gonna be the one to be pregnant?
I hope it's ok to ask


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

have you seen these? http://www.freerangegraphics.com/htm...h_movies.html#
they've been around for few years now but i still like to look at them from time to time. check the one "geneticly crafted" and the one right next to it. they are all good, but i "like" these the most.

the Meatrix will show you the difference between the red and blue pill :LOL


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

So I just wanted to share some pics real quick. The first one is for our Christmas card. The rest are just cute. Enjoy.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Why I chose my username? Because it's my name!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Username - mine is a variation on a high school nickname. My best friend started it when we were sophomores? Hard to remember. Anyway I hated it and said I'd never answer to it. But it stuck like glue, and within weeks EVERYONE was calling me Juice, including my teachers and my parents. So I tolerated it for a couple of years. When I went to college, I went far from home (New Mexico to New York) and decided that was it, I was all grown up and I was going to be called Jessica. That worked for about 3 weeks, but my friends from home would call and ask for Juice when my roommate answered, and you can guess where it went from there. Four years later, when I was graduating and expeccting important calls from people in the Real World I had to remind my housemates that people calling for Jessica should not be told, "No one by that name lives here." So again, when I went to chiro school, I was going back to Jessica. But I went to school with my mom, who called me... Yeah, I gave up. I wholeheartedly embraced my Juicy self. When I moved here and started my practice I didn't even try. But I love it. It's like my weirdness, I've come to a place where I celebrate it, at least a little.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
gorgeousness Tanya...

dr has just been here, we may well have to give dd an antibiotic injection tomorrow, she is well on her way to bronchitus...first tonight we're trying the homeopathics and some badger fat from ukraine!! if that doesn't shift it...









It MUST shift it! vibes, please....











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sarenka ~









and a little more







for for Cori and little Panda and everyone else dealing with this right now.

Thanks!









Yesterday DH was thinking that maybe we should switch back to the sposies again because when we put Panda back in the prefolds she started spitting up when she was sitting up. And we realized that she didn't do that for the week she was in the sposies and she was doing that before. Not vomiting, just regular spit-up. So we think it is the way the diaper covers (cot'n wrap) press into her belly. Suddenly I realized that I couldn't even remember why we stopped using our fuzzibunz stash, I think because she leaks through them at night. So I went and found the box in the closet and they still fit. Ahhh! Good!!! I was scared DH was going to want to stick with disposables. So it is FBs in the day and a prefold at night.

I went Christmas shopping 2 days ago, but I already gave Panda all of her presents. I am so bad.







It was just a bunch of little things, but I couldn't resist seeing if she liked them!

Here are some newer pics...

With her stacking bowls:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda010-2.jpg

Confused about the playsilks:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda009-2.jpg

Rocking out with Daddy:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda158.jpg

Happy Girl:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda150.jpg

I don't have any new ones of me, sorry! I take all of the pictures. I did change my pic in my signature though!


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks guys









Seems like everytime I sit down at this keyboard I have a nursing baby, a sleeping baby, or a nursing, sleeping baby. (Like now!







)

Love the sleeping babes pics!

Also loving the homeopathy discussions.. I knew next-to-nothing about it until I used it to put myself into labour. Now I'm asking for a kit for Christmas.. we'll see if I actually get it.

beautyful is something I came up with in high school and have used here and there since then. Will probably change it eventually, but to what I have no idea!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Elsanne, is that really your given name? It's beautiful. Your parents were more creative than mine









It is! It is "elsie" (grandma's name) and "ann" (mom's middle name) put together. I like having a woo woo name that I didn't pick myself at age 20 (no offense to those who are now named Shakti or Shiva).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Me and my girlies (in matching kilts) Saturday night before a holiday party
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...kiltygirls.jpg

Beyond cute Francesca (and this is her default way of life.. smiley smiley girlie)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...escasmiley.jpg

Mega, mondo, cuteness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.

This worked for me, and youguys are adorable. Thumbsuckin!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Username - mine is a variation on a high school nickname. I wholeheartedly embraced my Juicy self.

One of my favorite things to say or live by is how JUICY life is! So I am all about juicin it up, right there witcha.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So I just wanted to share some pics real quick. The first one is for our Christmas card. The rest are just cute. Enjoy.

Ahhh! There is nothing cuter than a baby in a box!!!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Oh I love those Eastern methods of diagnosis! have you heard of "automatic drawing"

I hope she feels better soon!
Are all homeopathic remedies available without prescription in Poland? In Czech they still trying to limit it and alow only certain remedies over the counter. Stupid goverment policises, what can I say.

I meant to ask you where do you live? Or since I do not know Poland - how far from Czech border do you live? We are going to Czech for 5 weeks in May.

Funny, I always thought of the pendulum as a 'western' new agey thing! No, I don't know the 'automatic drawing' method!!

Yeah, homeopathics are allowed over the counter in Poland. Everyone seems to see them at least as harmless...dh thinks they are an absolute joke, though. I have to fight to get him to even pick them up for me! He's a 'scientist'







:

I live a long way from the Czech border, in the south east corner of the country, I'm a half hr drive from Slovakia and an hour and a half from Ukraine. I'm probably not on your way at all - would be fun to meet up, though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I forgot to say that we found tenants for our house!
PLUS it looks like DH is gonna get HUUUUUUUGE consulting contract from a big company. Things are looking better every day. I am so happy.
Just wanted to share my happiness.
























:

more gorgeous photos from everyone- thanks!!
Kimya, looks like you have a real character there!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Steph, JJoy, Kimya, great pics!

Pav, congrats!

Kelly, sarenka, Cori,









My username came from a couple of things, but probably most notably a sports team I formed with the name Pi. Our cheer was, "Sine! Sine! Cosine! Sine! Three point one four one five nine!" It was a great group of people and we did pretty well, too. The other teams would laugh at our cheer, then we would start scoring point after point and they stopped laughing.









Wow, I went from having an unbelievably full house to a temporarily empty one this morning. Everyone is off running errands, doing last-minute shopping and such. It's so quiet all of a sudden. Tomorrow (my birthday!) my ILs arrive and the craziness ramps up again.







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

great pictures, everyone. There are a few newer ones on the blog today
http://scottfamily.blogs.com


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Amy: cuteness. I die.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Ohhh Amy, the photos are great, and your older two's blogs are amazing!! I'm enjoying the whole thing so much!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Ahhh..gone all day yesterday and you all have been so chatty!! My mom came into town yesterday, so I picked her up from the airport and we spent the day together. She got me a cell phone (pink razor!) and is paying for service for 6 months for my Christmas and birthday presents!! I am so excited!!! We've only had a pre-paid phone for the last 18 months...it's an emergency only phone. So, it is fun to have real phones now!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kim, I didn't know you were an LA! How far along are you in the process?

Ugh, I am way way slow with it! I am almost done with my reading and need to do my writing. I go to all the LA meetings, so that is good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Kim, Emma's photos are beautiful. She has your big, beautiful eyes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What do all of you do with large and loud toys given to you from well-meaning family members and friends? DS escaped most of that during all his showers (people stuck with our registries very well), but now that there is no registry to follow, friends and family are left to their own wills to pick out things that I would NEVER buy. DH and I are minimalists and have no idea where to put all of it. I'm trying to lead by example by only giving books and wooden toys (and even then, very few!).

I like to regift, give things away, give to the local shelters. You could tell your il's that you really feel that you all have been so blessed and want to help others, so you will go through and clear out some toys to give to others.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Question for everyone: Why did you choose your username?

Dh and I were living in Lawrence, KS when we met and married and had Emma. We love it there!! That is where the University of Kansas (KU) is and they are the Jayhawks. So, my name is Kansas Jayhawker - ksjhwkr!







Rock Chalk Jayhawk, Go KU!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Is anyone else here vegetarian? Don't think I've ever asked.... my kids are life vegetarians (never eaten meat) and my six year old is (well nearly six) very outspoken about it. I remember once we were in the local organics shop and there was a shop worker moving the vegetables.... she held a snail out to him and said "do you like snails" he got all freaked out and said "I'm vegetarian" He thought she was offering him the snail to EAT









Oh that is too cute about your ds!! I am not a vegetarian, but have often thought about it. I really love meat though







However, we eat meat pretty sparingly. We like fish a lot, but don't need to have meat with every meal. I am trying to come up with some good non-meat meals to serve my family. Sometimes I think our bodies need a break







So, if you have any good recipes, give em to me!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I think Tanya is putting us all to shame! I sent the letter out that was sent to all our family and friends.

And it was wonderful!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Me and Panda slept until 1pm today. Got that? ONE IN THE AFTERNOON! Hmm. Time for lunch...

Oh I am SO insanely jealous!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Kim: The slideshow (not sure if it has music.. sleeping babe in lap) was beautiful.

Me and my girlies (in matching kilts) Saturday night before a holiday party
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...kiltygirls.jpg

Beyond cute Francesca (and this is her default way of life.. smiley smiley girlie)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...escasmiley.jpg

Wow! What beautiful girls!! Your Francesca is like my Amelia, so happy and smiley!!!

Yep, there was music, you'll have to watch it with the music if you get a chance!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.

I couldn't see the shutterfly ones, but the others are SO cute!!!! I love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Username - mine is a variation on a high school nickname. My best friend started it when we were sophomores? Hard to remember. Anyway I hated it and said I'd never answer to it. But it stuck like glue, and within weeks EVERYONE was calling me Juice, including my teachers and my parents. So I tolerated it for a couple of years. When I went to college, I went far from home (New Mexico to New York) and decided that was it, I was all grown up and I was going to be called Jessica. That worked for about 3 weeks, but my friends from home would call and ask for Juice when my roommate answered, and you can guess where it went from there. Four years later, when I was graduating and expeccting important calls from people in the Real World I had to remind my housemates that people calling for Jessica should not be told, "No one by that name lives here." So again, when I went to chiro school, I was going back to Jessica. But I went to school with my mom, who called me... Yeah, I gave up. I wholeheartedly embraced my Juicy self. When I moved here and started my practice I didn't even try. But I love it. It's like my weirdness, I've come to a place where I celebrate it, at least a little.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
gorgeousness Tanya...

dr has just been here, we may well have to give dd an antibiotic injection tomorrow, she is well on her way to bronchitus...first tonight we're trying the homeopathics and some badger fat from ukraine!! if that doesn't shift it...









It MUST shift it! vibes, please....

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I forgot to say that we found tenants for our house!







:














:














They are great and wanna move in in January! We won't have to pay double rent AT ALL!








And they love the house so much they are actually thinking about buying it eventually! OMG I can't believe it! We are moving in 2 weeks and this was last thing on our mind.
PLUS it looks like DH is gonna get HUUUUUUUGE consulting contract from a big company. Things are looking better every day. I am so happy.
Just wanted to share my happiness.
















WAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Here are some newer pics...

With her stacking bowls:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda010-2.jpg

Confused about the playsilks:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda009-2.jpg

Rocking out with Daddy:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda158.jpg

Happy Girl:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda150.jpg

I don't have any new ones of me, sorry! I take all of the pictures. I did change my pic in my signature though!

What cute pictures!!!! She is an absolute DOLL!!!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

:














:





















:














:







:







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
So I just wanted to share some pics real quick. The first one is for our Christmas card. The rest are just cute. Enjoy.

VERY cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I forgot to say that we found tenants for our house!

YEAH!!! Awesome news!!

Kimya - loved the pics of Panda - way too cute! My ds loves stacking cups - he looks sooooooooo intense playing with them. Ours are plastic though







: from when ds1 was little!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
My username came from a couple of things, but probably most notably a sports team I formed with the name Pi. Our cheer was, "Sine! Sine! Cosine! Sine! Three point one four one five nine!"























And HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
great pictures, everyone. There are a few newer ones on the blog today
http://scottfamily.blogs.com

those are some cute kiddos!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Ohhh Amy, the photos are great, and your older two's blogs are amazing!! I'm enjoying the whole thing so much!!









: Wow on your son's drawings! Very talented!!

*Kimya* - I just saw that you guys slept in until 1PM














...may I ask when you went to bed?? The very jealous part of me is hoping you aren't going to say something like 8pm the night before.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

:







I just went to the bathroom and I think Aunt Flow may have returned!!!!! I thought I ovulated recently based on mucus and forgot about it. I had 1 day of light spotting around 11/2 and then one day of light spotting around 11/30 so I thought maybe my body was getting back into the swing of things. This is a little earlier than I would have expected based on the 11/30 date but I guess we'll see what happens. I may be the only one - but I'm looking forward to having her around. I miss good sex. I'm hoping it makes everything better like it did after ds1!!! Though with him, I EP'd and didn't get it back until 9 months pp and this kid nurses around the clock and it might be back...







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

what cool photos everyone

here are mine.........

http://www.dropshots.com/witt

Quote:

I am not a vegetarian, but have often thought about it. I really love meat though However, we eat meat pretty sparingly. We like fish a lot, but don't need to have meat with every meal. I am trying to come up with some good non-meat meals to serve my family. Sometimes I think our bodies need a break So, if you have any good recipes, give em to me!
I have a stack!!!!! I wouldn't know where to start







You can get some really good fake meat products these days!!! Every meat free meal is one for the cows/chickens!!







Good on you kim. I'll try and post quesadillas - kids like that one! baby crying now

I've gotta go, baby nappy needs changing and boys are hungry!!!!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, all the AF talk is scaring the bejeezus out of me. DD2 keeps insisting I have a baby in my belly. That would be so completely uncool. I haven't seen AF, she doesn't usually come around until the baby is about 6 months old, but eeeek I am going to have to poas to make sure.

Loving all the cuteness!! Panda -wow. She looks so strong. And Amy your boys - awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
It is! It is "elsie" (grandma's name) and "ann" (mom's middle name) put together. I like having a woo woo name that I didn't pick myself at age 20 (no offense to those who are now named Shakti or Shiva).

One of my favorite things to say or live by is how JUICY life is! So I am all about juicin it up, right there witcha.

Yyay for life's juicy goodness.
And LOL, my middle name is the Hindu goddess of the dawn (Usha) , my younger sister's given name is DurgayaJaya (she changed it legally as soon as she could) and I have several friends named Shiva.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Ahhh! There is nothing cuter than a baby in a box!!!









Help! I'm being puked on. Ruuuuunnnn!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
what cool photos everyone

here are mine.........

http://www.dropshots.com/witt


Awww, more seriosly cute kids!

I would love to be a veggie but I love meat! I try to buy free range, grain fed when I can afford it. I try not to think about it otherwise because I feel horrible.







: My biggest issue is that I can't eat beans or lentils or whatever else is eaten to get protein...(I'm so unedumacated)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I forgot to say that we found tenants for our house!







:














:














They are great and wanna move in in January! We won't have to pay double rent AT ALL!








And they love the house so much they are actually thinking about buying it eventually! OMG I can't believe it! We are moving in 2 weeks and this was last thing on our mind.
PLUS it looks like DH is gonna get HUUUUUUUGE consulting contract from a big company. Things are looking better every day. I am so happy.
Just wanted to share my happiness.
















Congrats!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Kimya, looks like you have a real character there!

She's a total goofball.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
great pictures, everyone. There are a few newer ones on the blog today
http://scottfamily.blogs.com

WOW. Seriously.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ahhh..gone all day yesterday and you all have been so chatty!! My mom came into town yesterday, so I picked her up from the airport and we spent the day together. She got me a cell phone (pink razor!) and is paying for service for 6 months for my Christmas and birthday presents!! I am so excited!!! We've only had a pre-paid phone for the last 18 months...it's an emergency only phone. So, it is fun to have real phones now!









Dh and I were living in Lawrence, KS when we met and married and had Emma. We love it there!! That is where the University of Kansas (KU) is and they are the Jayhawks. So, my name is Kansas Jayhawker - ksjhwkr!







Rock Chalk Jayhawk, Go KU!


I have only ever had a prepaid cellphone and it is the worst, but I have never had a credit card so to get a regular cellphone I would have to leave a hefty deposit. We got a house phone when we moved into this house and it is so excited to have unlimited national long distance!

I have been to Lawrence twice. Once on tour we stayed there on our day off. And the summer before last I played a festival in a park downtown. It is so nice there!

When I was sending the holiday cards I realized I have been to a few of your towns! I have played at Antioch in Yellow Springs, and my friend Renee goes to JCU so I used to stay with her in University Heights whenever I would play in Cleveland! I love BIG FUN!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

*Kimya* - I just saw that you guys slept in until 1PM














...may I ask when you went to bed?? The very jealous part of me is hoping you aren't going to say something like 8pm the night before.

Oh, we never get to bed before 11pm! Don't worry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
what cool photos everyone

here are mine.........

http://www.dropshots.com/witt


Sooo cute!!!

As far as the vegetarian thing goes...I have been back and forth since high school. During pregnancy and nursing I have given up. I am too ravenous.








And chicken does wonders for my supply. It's weird. I guess I eat chicken like 3 times a week. Very little dairy though, butter sometimes. And no eggs.

I have done a lot of touring with people who are vegan and when I do it is much easier to maintain a vegan diet, because they will be resourceful to find good food. Whenever I tour I put "vegan" on my rider because it is less sketchy than getting weird meat. I mostly cook vegan too. I have recently converted from tofu to tempeh. Now that I have figured out how I like to cook tempeh I have no desire to cook tofu, it seems too processed!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Oh, we never get to bed before 11pm! Don't worry!


That is still a long stretch! Does she wake at all??

What are the signals like on prepaid cell phones? We're debating getting one for MIL to have for emergencies.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







:







I just went to the bathroom and I think Aunt Flow may have returned!!!!!
I may be the only one - but I'm looking forward to having her around. I miss good sex. I'm hoping it makes everything better like it did after ds1!!!

You're not the only one as far as the sex-connection is concerned. Although in I'm not looking forward to being a







for a week a month, it does so help with sex, which does so help with everything else.

Thanking everyone here for the vibes. You know, fingers crossed, she got really calm and happy and her nose dried up as she was taking the Aconite every 15 minutes, and after the badger smearing (







) then fell asleep calmly all by herself and hasn't stirred yet, that was a couple of hours ago, which for her is something!

Thanks all! it's working!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Our cheer was, "Sine! Sine! Cosine! Sine! Three point one four one five nine!"











Loving all this amazing cuteness going around. Our babies just get cuter by the minute!

Pav, what awesome news on the house! You are off to a rocking start for 2007!

Cori, our plastic cups are plastic, too. But we've had them for like five years







They were originally ds's.

I finally got my new receipts from my midwife, so I'm about to send them in again to the insurance company. Merry Christmas, now pay me what my policy says you're supposed to!









JJoy, I have a box ready to go to the PO for you. It should arrive before Christmas.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
That is still a long stretch! Does she wake at all??

What are the signals like on prepaid cell phones? We're debating getting one for MIL to have for emergencies.

As long as the boob stays within an inch of her mouth so I can pop it in as soon as she stirs she will stay asleep all night. Because of the UTI/bladder infection we have been changing her in the night. She wakes up then and sings a little, really loud! But then she will nurse back to sleep.

I have a Virgin Mobile phone and it has a good signal, and I travel a lot. It doesn't work between LA and Tucson- out in the desert. And it doesn't work in some parts of Montana, and in some National Parks, but it is pretty good. They make you top it up lie $20 every 90 days even if you don't use it that much- which is lame.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
*Kimya* - I just saw that you guys slept in until 1PM














...may I ask when you went to bed?? The very jealous part of me is hoping you aren't going to say something like 8pm the night before.

nak

not kimya, but we often sleep until 11. HOWEVER we don't get to sleep until 3 or 4. it kind of bites. i am not doing anything to encourage earlier bedtimes yet because 1. i'm lazy and 2. we're heading west over the holidays and i hope the later bedtime will help with with jet lag.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Help! I'm being puked on. Ruuuuunnnn!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Ok, all the AF talk is scaring the bejeezus out of me.









:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Thanks all! it's working!
















:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I finally got my new receipts from my midwife, so I'm about to send them in again to the insurance company. Merry Christmas, now pay me what my policy says you're supposed to!









PVs with the insurance battle!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I have a Virgin Mobile phone and it has a good signal, and I travel a lot. It doesn't work between LA and Tucson- out in the desert. And it doesn't work in some parts of Montana, and in some National Parks, but it is pretty good. They make you top it up lie $20 every 90 days even if you don't use it that much- which is lame.

Good to know thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
not kimya, but we often sleep until 11. HOWEVER we don't get to sleep until 3 or 4. it kind of bites. i am not doing anything to encourage earlier bedtimes yet because 1. i'm lazy and 2. we're heading west over the holidays and i hope the later bedtime will help with with jet lag.









:







: I'm a night owl but I don't think I could handle that! Maybe if I didn't also have ds1....good luck with the time change!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

*kimya* - nak - what dose of hyland's vit c are you giving Panda? nathan is stuffy and not himself so I'm freaking out he may be getting what I have...







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

Originally Posted by Miss Juice View Post
Ok, all the AF talk is scaring the bejeezus out of me.
oh gosh me too
got my AF with ds1 after 6 months but with ds2 got it at 14months. I WANT 14 months again thanks very much


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
*kimya* - nak - what dose of hyland's vit c are you giving Panda? nathan is stuffy and not himself so I'm freaking out he may be getting what I have...







:

We were giving her 25mgs every 2 hours, but she got diarrhea so we cut back to a few times a day. There is also a tincture called Thymactiv. Thyme and echinachea. 5 drops 2x a day. Good luck!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I have a Virgin Mobile phone and it has a good signal, and I travel a lot. It doesn't work between LA and Tucson- out in the desert. And it doesn't work in some parts of Montana, and in some National Parks, but it is pretty good. They make you top it up lie $20 every 90 days even if you don't use it that much- which is lame.

That is exactly what we had. We actually had like $12 left on it when the number switched to dh's new phone









Witt - I'd love some recipes if you get a chance. We have lots of dried beans, so if you have any good beany recipes, let me know









Kimya - a HUGE thank you to you today!!! I got a package with yarn and needles, a cute shirt for Seth, babylegs for Amelia, 3 fun disney movies for Seth (he's watching the Pooh one now), Kimya's 2 cd's, and







roll: a stretchy wrap!! It's the Ultimate Baby Wrap and i am SO excited to use it!!! Thank you SO SO SO much!!! I love having something for ME!









Also, thank you Kelly for the yarn and pattern!!! I love Cascade and the quatro is just so fun! Thank you Mamas!!!

And about dear old Auntie...I haven't seen her in over 4 years...it will be 5 in March. I would actually like her back. I don't know what my body _does_normally. When I got pg with Emma, I'd been off the pill for just a minute! And, I've just kept getting pg since then. So, I'd like it back. I think it would help sex also, that would be nice


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: I think I've cracked. I was doing so much better lately. I was feeling like I turned a corner with my depression struggles. Today I feel like I turned a corner and hit a brick wall. I feel like everything is out of control. The kids. OMGosh the kids. I just can't take anymore of ds's disrespect. He brings out such a primal gut response that scares me. I haven't acted on it, but it frightens me nonetheless. Dd1 is a nonstop tornado. If she's not talking my ear off, then she's getting into something. I managed to vacuum my living room today just before she woke from her nap and she dumped the bowl of cat food on the carpet. She does stuff like that constantly. Earlier today she got the pepper shaker off the counter, opened the lid and dumped the freshly filled contents onto the train table. Where was I? Just making lunch. The baby won't nap, which is just another thing on the list. It doesn't make me mad at her. I do feel overwhelmed by trying to meet all these needs, and I am just screaming inside "What about me?!?" I actually vented some of that out in the laundry room (in the garage). I just felt the need to yell and I had to walk away for a few minutes. Of course I switched out the laundry while I was out there. Can't even just let out some frustrations without multi-tasking.

The finances. The sister-in-law. The state of the house. The mile long to do list. And the constant "I need this, I need that" from everyone including dh. He keeps saying "How about some Steven and Tanya time?" and I look at him like he just asked me to go bungee jumping. AF is definitely here. It's not bright red, but it's heavier now. Maybe that is what's making all this feel like I'm in a pressure cooker. I'm carrying my Rescue Remedy around the house with me this afternoon.

I knew you guys would lend an ear, so to speak. Thanks for that. Really and truly.

I







you all.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sending you BIG HUGs, tanya.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: I think I've cracked. I was doing so much better lately. I was feeling like I turned a corner with my depression struggles. Today I feel like I turned a corner and hit a brick wall. .


Major, major







s I could have written A LOT of your post. I hope you are able to find a way to turn the corner again.









Thanks *Kimya* for the dosing info. Sounds like she hit her "bowel tolerance". Can you tell I've been reading the sodium asorbate thread in the vax forum?


----------



## earthurs1975 (Apr 25, 2006)

Miss Juice said:


> all around - sounds like we need it!
> 
> Oh, what sweeties! How old are your kiddos?
> 
> TY! DD Coral is 8, and DS is 5 mo on the 21st


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh wow, Tanya. I am so sending you some strong, positive goddess energy tonight. You are amazing for doing what you do.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all, great photos! JJoy, cute little santa-ettes







Tanya, man are they cute! Steph your girls are gorgeous! And little Panda has gotten so big and baby-like! It's funny how the infant phase goes so quick and they become babies. And Amy, your boys are adorable, I check in every week for a dose of sweetness







I also followed the C&H link... I forgot how funny those snowmen comics were! Damn Bill Watterson for quitting so early.

Username... I like Quagmire on Family Guy and it tends not to be taken. I also like something gender neutral and non-child-specific since you never know how many there will be









It's gotten crazy busy around here but here's just Rachel and here are my two girls







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Many, many hugs Tanya. I hope things settle down. Kids are so so challenging sometimes.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words. You all are just what I needed!








:

When it rains it pours.







: Dd1 is sick. She has a 101.5 fever and was super cranky all evening. I thought it was because she was holding in her bowel movements, but apparently she's picked up something else. I'm resisting the urge to give her motrin. I want us both to sleep well, but I think I'd rather let her body do it's job. I'm headed to bed myself after a big glass of water.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Tanya,














:guh


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
What are the signals like on prepaid cell phones? We're debating getting one for MIL to have for emergencies.

I think it depends what you mean by "prepaid". The prepaid phones at walmart might not be so great, but I've never used them. Dh has worked wireless for most of our married life, so we've always had the service by whoever he worked for at the time (and for dirt cheap, too). The major carriers all have a prepaid plan that uses the same phones as the customers on regular plans. I would research who is the most reliable in signal strength and coverage in your area and then find out what kind of prepay plans they have. Of course, dh would tell me to recommend Cingular









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Can you tell I've been reading the sodium asorbate thread in the vax forum?









I have been lurking there as well. I am just astounded at the knowledge MT has on this stuff. There are others who are much more educated than I am, but I am so thankful MT hangs around this place! I have some chewables and some emergen-C that I'll be using with dd1. I am planning to get some SA as soon as we get a little break in our budget. I've recently added a selenium supplement to my ever growing list of things to take daily. The trick is remembering to take them all


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

nak
tanya








I feel your pain - been there for sure
Mothering is a thankless, exhausting job most of the time with those windows of precious moments which make it all worthwhile









hang in there muma another 5 years the worst will be over







:


----------



## earthurs1975 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If those didn't work (still not sure why...I logged out and it still came up) then try this.

They are adorable Tanya! Mine isn't a thumb sucker, he prefers his binky, but that's fine with me 'vause my sis sucked her thumb and carried a blankie around till she was 8! LOL

My name is a combo of first initial, last name and yr born - boring:yawning:

Anyways still catching up on last 4 pgs, both kids sick, Cole (baby)is better, just sniffles now, but Coral(8) has it all- ear and sinus infection, asmatic bronchitis, and the croup!







:







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

fak

Tanya, some more of the super strength goddess energy elsane was talking about, from me

Maria - happy birthday!!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quagmire, your girls are precious. What a happy baby









Tanya, thinking of you and your sick kiddo...

I totally feel your pain about the into-everything kid. It's so completely exhausting.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

sarenka, how's your babe this morning? (I guess it's not morning there







)

Tanya, hugs. Some days the world just seems heavier than others. May today be lighter than yesterday







and how is your DD?

Kimya it sounds like Panda's doing better - any update?

Quagmire three words: amazingly beautiful children.

witt, if someone had told me 5 years ago (when my first was wee) that the rough stuff would be over in 5 years







: I would have died!! FIVE YEARS??? But now, having been in it 5 years, I can honestly say, "eh, five more years, no biggie." It goes so fast. Everybody says that, but I guess that's because it's true.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy birthday, Maria!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Happy birthday, Maria!!!!!!!!!!









:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

maria,







:
lovely babes everyone!

:guhs tanya, i could've written most of your post, too. hope today goes better!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Maria!!







:







:





















:







:







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I think it depends what you mean by "prepaid". The prepaid phones at walmart might not be so great, but I've never used them. Dh has worked wireless for most of our married life, so we've always had the service by whoever he worked for at the time (and for dirt cheap, too). The major carriers all have a prepaid plan that uses the same phones as the customers on regular plans. I would research who is the most reliable in signal strength and coverage in your area and then find out what kind of prepay plans they have. Of course, dh would tell me to recommend Cingular









I have a friend who works for Cingular Wireless as well - he lives in Washington though. Anyway, Cingular would not be my choice as it is what I have now and unfortunately, it drops signals *constantly*. I always scream at the TV when it is their commercial about how they have the lowest rate of dropped calls.







It seems Verizon has better service in our area - but they are weak too with a lot of dead spots. We can't get ANY service at all at our house (any brand)!!! I was going to switch to internet phone and have a cell as backup when the power goes out but we can't. Oh well...

I'm sorry to hear about dd! How was your night? I hope you were all able to rest and feel better today...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
It's gotten crazy busy around here but here's just Rachel and here are my two girls







:

I think it is safe to say that this group does not produce ugly kids.







What beauties!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I just learned that there is a mama on the holiday helper thread (a MIN) whose DH just died, suddenly. They were moving furniture for the tree they just got and he collapsed--she called 911, did CPR, to no avail. She has 3 kids and I am just bawling for this family. I found out through another mdc'er's blog and This is the mama's blog. I don't know her personally but WOW. I can hardly stand the thought of this poor family and am sending her mega-wonderful vibes and lighting a candle.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I always scream at the TV when it is their commercial about how they have the lowest rate of dropped calls.







It seems Verizon has better service in our area - but they are weak too with a lot of dead spots.

My brother says the same thing about Cingular in his area (he has Verizon) We've never had trouble where we've lived, but then I know dh's work ethic!









Dd1 is doing better, but still not 100%. I tried to let the fever run it's course. It never got really high, but she felt awful all night. I was awake all night with a couple short hour naps. She would scream and wake the baby, so between 1-3 I was awake with both of them. Once the baby was up, she wanted to play. Dd1 would hardly drink anything, and I knew she was close to getting deydrated anyway with all this constipation going on. I got a few sips of water and Emergen-C in her, but that's about it. I got freaked out in the middle of the night because her heart was racing. I've never felt her heart pound like that. I think she is mildly dehydrated, and I'm going to have to work hard at getting her to drink something today. Last night was just awful. I'm still not sure how I'm not sleeping at the keyboard (sak?).


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kimya it sounds like Panda's doing better - any update?

Well, no more crying while peeing. She just slept through her nighttime diaper change even. And the thick green snot is gone. She still has the RSV cough though, so we are keeping her inside. She hasn't left the house in 8 days now. Yesterday I looked at the diaper bag and thought "WOW! I forgot about you!" Hopefully the cough will be gone soon. She is starting to get bored and I just cancelled my show for this friday night. I definitely don't want her to get sicker but I don't want her to get any other kidlets sick either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Happy Birthday Maria!!







:







:





















:







:







:









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hey guys, I just learned that there is a mama on the holiday helper thread (a MIN) whose DH just died, suddenly. They were moving furniture for the tree they just got and he collapsed--she called 911, did CPR, to no avail. She has 3 kids and I am just bawling for this family. I found out through another mdc'er's blog and This is the mama's blog. I don't know her personally but WOW. I can hardly stand the thought of this poor family and am sending her mega-wonderful vibes and lighting a candle.









: That is soooo sad.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, I read about that family last night. I feel as you do for this family. It is just so heartbreaking. A worst nightmare for me.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
sarenka, how's your babe this morning?

She's a bit better, thanks. Her fever went down immediately when she started taking the aconitum and after the badger fat experience, last night, and she's had a totally normal temp all night and day. She slept well, for her, and napped well in the morning and seems brighter, but she has a cough from hell and has totally lost her voice in the upper registers - ever heard a voiceless baby crying? It really freaked me out in the night I tell you before dh convinced me that was all that was going on!!
Dr says to take her in for checking before Xmas but should be OK without the antibiotic, the stuff just has to clear.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Elsanne, I read about that family last night. I feel as you do for this family. It is just so heartbreaking. A worst nightmare for me.

Absolutely. Candle being lit here too.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5...2006110yj8.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9...c200690hq9.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6...2006103fv2.jpg

I did it! I did it! (I think...)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

I went and read the blog of the mama who lost her DH and when I saw the pictures of what happened to her apartment complex during the storm I realized she lives right down the street from me. I am going to email her sister to see if there is anything I can do to help.







That is such a nightmare of a situation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5...2006110yj8.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9...c200690hq9.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6...2006103fv2.jpg

I did it! I did it! (I think...)

You did it!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5...2006110yj8.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9...c200690hq9.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6...2006103fv2.jpg

I did it! I did it! (I think...)


yes you did it! i think these are the first photos of you and your DDs we ever saw here







Good to finally see you all!
I am glad your DD is doing better. That must be weird for a baby to lose voice.
And yes, you sure live faaaaaaaaaaar away from Czech. You must be living basicly on the other side of Tatra mountains, right? Do you get harsh winters there?

When, oh when is this baby going to stop spitting up like this????????????? This is 5th outfit since 8am!







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Kimya ~ i wanted to say that Panda is so adorable. I love the picture when she is sitting on a couch and DH is playing guitar - she looks so tiny but such a strong character. tooo cute


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
yes you did it! i think these are the first photos of you and your DDs we ever saw here







Good to finally see you all!
I am glad your DD is doing better. That must be weird for a baby to lose voice.
And yes, you sure live faaaaaaaaaaar away from Czech. You must be living basicly on the other side of Tatra mountains, right? Do you get harsh winters there?

yes, the other side of the Tatras and below them, in the Carpathians actually. Winters are tough - except for some reason, this one! So far it's like the UK...

I've posted pics of dd2 before a few times (remember the 'sleep is for the weak' vest?) but it's taken me this long to get the sisters together properly and as for me - I look 100 yrs old at the moment so I've been reticent


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
When, oh when is this baby going to stop spitting up like this????????????? This is 5th outfit since 8am!







:

I've just stopped changing outfits







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Yay, Sarenka! You did it!







So good to see you and your dd!

Dd1 is not doing so well. Of course this am the motrin helped her feel better. She even thanked me for finally giving it to her







because she felt better. Now it's worn off and she is miserable. She is eating some yogurt righ now. Her first food all day. It's the only thing she wants right now, so she can have it (mixed with flax oil, of course







). I feel like alarm bells are going off with her today. I am going to take her to the ped just to make sure I'm not missing something. At the very least, he can check her ears and do a blood draw to tell me if it's viral or bacterial in nature. I'm just stumped because she has no other symptoms. She seems to be producing a lot of mucous in her mouth now, though.

Pav/Cori, can one of you remind me of what homeopathic treatments I can give her to relieve her discomfort from the fever? I don't have anything but motrin, and I only want to give it if it's all I have, like today at 4am. She can't tell me anything besides "I don't feel good" when I ask her where she hurts.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Pav/Cori, can one of you remind me of what homeopathic treatments I can give her to relieve her discomfort from the fever? I don't have anything but motrin, and I only want to give it if it's all I have, like today at 4am. She can't tell me anything besides "I don't feel good" when I ask her where she hurts.

I am sorry








Is she restless or does she wanna stay still when she is in bed? Does she have red cheeks at all?

Aconitum is very high fever that comes really sudenly, many times around midnight, chills, restless body, wants to drink, dry NOT sweating skin.

Belladonna - high fever, RED face, dry mouth, sensitive to noise, light and draught. Red SWEATY skin.

Gelsemium ~ REALLY tired, exhausted, shaking, chills and sweats, hurting *everywhere*, sleepy, numb, don't wanna drink.

Bryonia ~ tired, desire to stay absolutelly still and quiet - sometimes with dry cough, that's triggered by movement. First - wnats to drink cold water, sweating that brings temporary relief. Headache worsened by movement.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks, Tanya!

I gave dd Aconitum - Homaccord (it's a mixture, prodeuced by Heel - German company I think) yesterday once every fifteen minutes for the first hr, then every hr, and the fever actually disappeared, and dd seems a lot better. I know you don't want the fever to actually go away though, right? So maybe a lower dose?
Dd had her fever for 3 days and I just felt she just couldn't take it anymore...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

*Alumina* is good for constipation at children. They have to try realy hard to get *it* out - even if the stool is soft. Dry rectum. This is very effective remedy for children.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Thanks, Tanya!

I gave dd Aconitum - Homaccord (it's a mixture, prodeuced by Heel - German company I think) yesterday once every fifteen minutes for the first hr, then every hr, and the fever actually disappeared, and dd seems a lot better. I know you don't want the fever to actually go away though, right? So maybe a lower dose?
Dd had her fever for 3 days and I just felt she just couldn't take it anymore...


Heel is GREAT company. Their products are available in US as well. Plenty of on-line stores carry their products as well. You don't have to worry about Aconitum making the fever go away - it's not supressing it, the body will react to it on its own terms anyway. It's just a information you are giving.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks you guys! She is laying still. Not restless at all. She seems to be either drooling a lot or producing mucous in her mouth. She has had a slight sniffly nose for days now, but not bad enough to even label a cold.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Here are some newer pics...

With her stacking bowls:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda010-2.jpg

Confused about the playsilks:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda009-2.jpg

Rocking out with Daddy:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda158.jpg

Happy Girl:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...bypanda150.jpg

I don't have any new ones of me, sorry! I take all of the pictures. I did change my pic in my signature though!

Oh my GOODNESS!! SO CUTE!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh that is too cute about your ds!! I am not a vegetarian, but have often thought about it. I really love meat though







However, we eat meat pretty sparingly. We like fish a lot, but don't need to have meat with every meal. I am trying to come up with some good non-meat meals to serve my family. Sometimes I think our bodies need a break







So, if you have any good recipes, give em to me!










The best vegetarian cookbooks I have are both by Nava Atlas, and they are The Family Vegetarian, and The 5 Ingredient Vegetarian. SO GOOD. A lot of recipes in there. If you were just going to eat fish you would a pesco-vegetarian! That's my goal. We don't eat meat hardly at all, so I don't think the transition will be hard.

By the way, thank you so much for sharing Emma's story with me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







:







I just went to the bathroom and I think Aunt Flow may have returned!!!!! I thought I ovulated recently based on mucus and forgot about it. I had 1 day of light spotting around 11/2 and then one day of light spotting around 11/30 so I thought maybe my body was getting back into the swing of things. This is a little earlier than I would have expected based on the 11/30 date but I guess we'll see what happens. I may be the only one - but I'm looking forward to having her around. I miss good sex. I'm hoping it makes everything better like it did after ds1!!! Though with him, I EP'd and didn't get it back until 9 months pp and this kid nurses around the clock and it might be back...







:

I got my period back, full force about 2 weeks ago. I was SO thrilled.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
what cool photos everyone

here are mine.........

http://www.dropshots.com/witt

I have a stack!!!!! I wouldn't know where to start







You can get some really good fake meat products these days!!! Every meat free meal is one for the cows/chickens!!







Good on you kim. I'll try and post quesadillas - kids like that one! baby crying now

I've gotta go, baby nappy needs changing and boys are hungry!!!!







:

CUTE pics! I have a blog I just started, with recipes on it. www.kitchendavies.blogspot.com. The Sweet Potatoe and Lentil Burritos are to DIE FOR. I am also pretty partial to the Mac N Cheese recipe (uses silken tofu...to DIE for! Don't knock it till ya tried it!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
nak

not kimya, but we often sleep until 11. HOWEVER we don't get to sleep until 3 or 4. it kind of bites. i am not doing anything to encourage earlier bedtimes yet because 1. i'm lazy and 2. we're heading west over the holidays and i hope the later bedtime will help with with jet lag.

















:

My DD is like clockwork. I lay her down every night at 7 pm. She wakes up between 2-3 am, and at 4-5 am, and then is up for the day at 6-7







: , but then goes back down between 7-8 for 45 minutes, and then again between 9-10. Then a nap at 1-2, and sometimes a nap at 4 depending on how long the afternoon nap was (if it was 2 hours, which it RARELY is, she won't take a 4pm nap).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







: I think I've cracked. I was doing so much better lately. I was feeling like I turned a corner with my depression struggles. Today I feel like I turned a corner and hit a brick wall. I feel like everything is out of control. The kids. OMGosh the kids. I just can't take anymore of ds's disrespect. He brings out such a primal gut response that scares me. I haven't acted on it, but it frightens me nonetheless. Dd1 is a nonstop tornado. If she's not talking my ear off, then she's getting into something. I managed to vacuum my living room today just before she woke from her nap and she dumped the bowl of cat food on the carpet. She does stuff like that constantly. Earlier today she got the pepper shaker off the counter, opened the lid and dumped the freshly filled contents onto the train table. Where was I? Just making lunch. The baby won't nap, which is just another thing on the list. It doesn't make me mad at her. I do feel overwhelmed by trying to meet all these needs, and I am just screaming inside "What about me?!?" I actually vented some of that out in the laundry room (in the garage). I just felt the need to yell and I had to walk away for a few minutes. Of course I switched out the laundry while I was out there. Can't even just let out some frustrations without multi-tasking.

The finances. The sister-in-law. The state of the house. The mile long to do list. And the constant "I need this, I need that" from everyone including dh. He keeps saying "How about some Steven and Tanya time?" and I look at him like he just asked me to go bungee jumping. AF is definitely here. It's not bright red, but it's heavier now. Maybe that is what's making all this feel like I'm in a pressure cooker. I'm carrying my Rescue Remedy around the house with me this afternoon.

I knew you guys would lend an ear, so to speak. Thanks for that. Really and truly.

I







you all.









s... I am so sorry that you are having all of this happen at once! Isn't that the way of it? Don't worry, for every day like this, for every sleeplessness night, you are one day closer to a good day, and a full night's rest.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Eek, life is so busy today. I just wanted to pop in and say Hi! Also, go check out my blog - www.kimsknits.blogspot.com I am doing some fundraising for Doctors without Borders.








: to all of you!! I'll check in tonight!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Maria!!







:














Are you doing anything special?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I think it is safe to say that this group does not produce ugly kids.







What beauties!!

ITA!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hey guys, I just learned that there is a mama on the holiday helper thread (a MIN) whose DH just died, suddenly. They were moving furniture for the tree they just got and he collapsed--she called 911, did CPR, to no avail. She has 3 kids and I am just bawling for this family. I found out through another mdc'er's blog and This is the mama's blog. I don't know her personally but WOW. I can hardly stand the thought of this poor family and am sending her mega-wonderful vibes and lighting a candle.

Elsanne, thanks for letting us know. How awful for her. A tough situation getting worse!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I did it! I did it! (I think...)

Yes, you did it! And what beautiful girls you have!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Eek, life is so busy today. I just wanted to pop in and say Hi! Also, go check out my blog - www.kimsknits.blogspot.com I am doing some fundraising for Doctors without Borders.








: to all of you!! I'll check in tonight!









You knit beautifully! What a great idea for a fundraiser.

DS sat up for the first time yesterday while getting his Christmas pictures taken!! He did it several times for 30 seconds or so and then last night he sat up for a full 2 minutes! Of course he falls right over today when I try to sit him up! BTW, DS will be 6 MONTHS on Sunday!







Where has the time gone?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimya, what a schweetie--I especially love the first pic. I am amazed that mama lives down the street for you--good on ya for seeing what you can do. Maybe a nice hot meal next week.

Sarenka--you and your daughter are GORGEOUS! What lovely full lips she has!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dd1 would hardly drink I'm still not sure how I'm not sleeping at the keyboard (sak?).











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Elsanne, I read about that family last night. I feel as you do for this family. It is just so heartbreaking. A worst nightmare for me.

OMG, how absolutely awful and heartbreaking.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5...2006110yj8.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9...c200690hq9.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6...2006103fv2.jpg

I did it! I did it! (I think...)

All three of you are adorable!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I've just stopped changing outfits







:









:







Eh, it's just a little wet - it will dry


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
When, oh when is this baby going to stop spitting up like this????????????? This is 5th outfit since 8am!







:

Panda's spit up totally depends on what diapers she is wearing and how much sitting she is doing. I have always hated bibs (and painting smocks for that matter) but we ended up getting her a bunch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Kimya ~ i wanted to say that Panda is so adorable. I love the picture when she is sitting on a couch and DH is playing guitar - she looks so tiny but such a strong character. tooo cute









Thanks! I like that picture too. In pictures of her by herself it is hard to tell how itsy bitsy she is. I think she does look like a miniature kid sometime because of her personality.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, ladies, turns out dd1 has strep throat and an ear infection. She's napping now, and I found pedialyte jello at the drug store, and she ate half of that before she fell asleep. I need to help ds with homework, so I'll check back in with you all later.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
My DD is like clockwork. I lay her down every night at 7 pm. She wakes up between 2-3 am, and at 4-5 am, and then is up for the day at 6-7







: , but then goes back down between 7-8 for 45 minutes, and then again between 9-10. Then a nap at 1-2, and sometimes a nap at 4 depending on how long the afternoon nap was (if it was 2 hours, which it RARELY is, she won't take a 4pm nap).

We tried to go to bed at 9:30 last week and she wasn't having it at all. She will sleep from 9:30-10 in arms and then sleep in the bed anytime after 11. But if we try to go to bed early she will wake up and want more up and playing time and then be thrown off and have a hard time getting back to sleep. She stays on the boob almost all night with real nursing happening around 1, 3, 6, and 9. I have started changing her around 6 and can nurse her back to sleep and sometimes sneak of for a couple of hours and crawl back in bed with her and DH around 9, before she gets hungry again!

Last night we were in bed right at 11. This morning I was up for a little bit. But she slept until 1pm AGAIN!!! I guess she is working on getting the RSV out of her system while she sleeps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Kimya, what a schweetie--I especially love the first pic. I am amazed that mama lives down the street for you--good on ya for seeing what you can do. Maybe a nice hot meal next week.

Her sister emailed me back and Jamie and the kids are going to move in with her mom up in Port Angeles. I told her if they need help packing or loading the moving truck to let me know. I am connected to a lot of younger folk in this town and could rally together a team of people to help.

When we moved in a bunch of people helped us unload the truck and it only took 15 minutes!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Well, ladies, turns out dd1 has strep throat and an ear infection. She's napping now, and I found pedialyte jello at the drug store, and she ate half of that before she fell asleep. I need to help ds with homework, so I'll check back in with you all later.









Aw! What a bad combo! At least it is figured out so she can get the right remedy now.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tanya~ I hope your dd gets better real fast. Poor sweetie.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanya, hugs to your girl.
I'm having your yesterday today.







:
Lets just say I failed the No-Yelling Challenge. I called DH at work this morning to ask him to remind me that hitting kids is not OK. (He did, so I didn't.) I was home alone with three kids all morning while I tried to get ready for work, then I took them all to the office where they stayed until grandma could come collect the older two. Then I worked a crazy afternoon, E is especially fussy 'cuz his top teeth are coming through. At one point I was adjusting someone, and she said, "wow that baby is unhappy. do you need to go take care of him?" I felt so awful, so non-AP. But he was with my assistant, and she is so good with kids. i just needed to take care of that one person and then I had a break...but it was awful. I just have to make it through tomorrow... and then I have two weeks to get my Christmas stuff in order, right? Plent of time to shop, get cards out, and so on. So what am I stressing about??

Did I mention my mom is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas? Because they're moving too fast and they need to slow down??

OK, vent/rant







: over. Carry on.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hang in there juicy mama!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Miss Juice.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:guh Juicy Juice. I didn't mean to pass on my rough day. Because we are now dealing with an illness on top of all the other stresses, my mommy adrenaline has kicked in. It's starting to wear off some tonight.

Anyone know why dd1 would be excessively salivating? It's really thick, like baby drool and is soaking her shirts and getting all over her hand. It just keeps coming out, too. It's just weird and I've never seen anything like it.

I'm







at our pedi. I've never really liked him much, and I just feel like he's not the right pedi for my kids. He doesn't bug me about vaccination at least. Dh went with me today to keep the other two busy while I held dd1. She only wants mommy. All night she's been saying over and over "I don't feel good...I don't feel good."







She's finally sleeping right now. She hasn't napped all day. I haven't had any dinner and I'm trying to think what I could fix quickly. The garbage still needs to go out and I think dh passed out putting ds to sleep.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, Tanya. Oh, Juiceling. I really have to remind you that you are doing something that was never intended to be possible, by one's self. His TOP teeth are coming through? He is teething so early! Anyway, no teeth here yet.
I love and honor you both as goddesses in the mothering realm. No, you're not perfect (which doesn't exist), but you're doing a damn good job with what you have.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy birthday Maria!!!







:







:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If she's not talking my ear off, then she's getting into something.

I'm carrying my Rescue Remedy around the house with me this afternoon.

Ok, your dd sounds like my ds!! And I am also relying heavily on RR right now!!

Quag - your girls are so cute!! I had to tell you, I got The Office ringtone for my phone this week. Amelia likes to listen to it when she's cranky...that's my girl!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hey guys, I just learned that there is a mama on the holiday helper thread (a MIN) whose DH just died, suddenly. They were moving furniture for the tree they just got and he collapsed--she called 911, did CPR, to no avail. She has 3 kids and I am just bawling for this family.

Oh my gosh, that poor family. My heart is just breaking for them. Do you know which family they are? Oh, that is just terrible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5...2006110yj8.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9...c200690hq9.jpg

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6...2006103fv2.jpg

I did it! I did it! (I think...)

Oh, what beauties they are!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I called DH at work this morning to ask him to remind me that hitting kids is not OK. (He did, so I didn't.)









BTDT!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Did I mention my mom is taking my brother to the Bahamas for a week for Christmas? Because they're moving too fast and they need to slow down??









:







:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I love and honor you both as goddesses in the mothering realm. No, you're not perfect (which doesn't exist), but you're doing a damn good job with what you have.









:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs and support. Everything looks better in the morning. Yesterday was pretty rough, but it's over, and today the sun will come up (eventually), work will be done, playdates will be had, and all will be well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hey guys, I just learned that there is a mama on the holiday helper thread (a MIN) whose DH just died, suddenly. They were moving furniture for the tree they just got and he collapsed--she called 911, did CPR, to no avail. She has 3 kids and I am just bawling for this family.

And yet again I remind myself that I am so very fortunate. My heart breaks for them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne*
I love and honor you both as goddesses in the mothering realm. No, you're not perfect (which doesn't exist), but you're doing a damn good job with what you have.









: thanks. Sometimes I feel like I'm just doing a crappy job at everything. But not most of the time.
And what do you mean I'm not perfect???







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Because we are now dealing with an illness on top of all the other stresses, my mommy adrenaline has kicked in. It's starting to wear off some tonight.
Anyone know why dd1 would be excessively salivating? It's really thick, like baby drool and is soaking her shirts and getting all over her hand. It just keeps coming out, too. It's just weird and I've never seen anything like it.









I'm sorry she's having such a tough time. I don't know for sure, but the drool could be a response to the strep - that stuff burns your throat pretty fiercely. If you're concerned you could call your ped. And more hugs for the ped dilemma. I don't love ours either, but he also doesn't give me any flak about vax, and it's soooo much work to look for a new one...

We July mamas are due for a nice long weekend retreat, hmmm? A week in the Bahamas together? (that's going to be my new joke, because if I can laugh about it I'm less likely to cry about it.)


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm on my way to do the Christmas shopping.







: I just looked in my coat pocket (coat that gets worn once a week) and there I found...er...a few Christmas cards I was convinced I'd already posted. Er...happy new year girls!! (Although, elsanne, I Know that Bob is on his way - it was the first time the PO had seen anything going to Mexico!)

Tanya, so sorry dd is going through the mill. Yucky yuck.

Thanks everyone for nice comments







:

Off we go (dd1 staying in the warm car all the time - asleep - that's the plan!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarenka, how fun to go do christmas shopping. Yesterday I did the same at the Artisan's Market, and I got the girls the funnest things. They have old-fashioned toys there and that's what I got them--Sol got a horsehead on a stick thing (that one rides), a wooden boat, a ball, and the other day I got her some waldorf crayons at another faire. Amara got all manner of musicmaking toys: two kinds of rattles (one out of wood and one out of plastic weaving stuff), a maraca, and a tiny pandereta, I cannot remember the English word for the life of me--it's the musical instrument one plays ah ha! tambourine.

Maria what did you do to celebrate your birthday? How many springs have you completed now?

Our tree is SOOOOO beautiful!!! I am going to post a pic on my blog after this, so check it out. This is my first time "doing" xmas so I am particularly excited.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Juice, glad your morning has a new perspective. Sometimes that's all it takes!

Dd1 is doing somewhat better after a sleepless night. She was up all night with short 20 minute snoozes until about 3am when she finally slept until about 7am. She had a couple of stirrings during that time, but quickly went back to sleep. That plus dd2 nursing a few times last night has made me one tired mama. Today might be the start of a coffee addiction.

Elsanne, isn't it funny what putting up the decorations for our family does for us? I always feel so warm and fuzzy when I first put up all the Christmas decorations. Our tree leaves something to be desired because it's 3 ft tall and on top of the entertainment center. I had it on a table in the living room, but ornaments started wandering the house courtesy of dd1. I got tired of cleaning them up, so now it's out of reach. Maybe next year we can have a real tree. I'll just put all the ornaments up high out of the baby's reach









Off to go take care of dd1 and try to get myself awake. Seriously thinking of brewing a cup of coffee.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
JessicaJoy~ Did you get a pkg today?? Curious mind wants to know.

Is it coming from you, in Canada? If so, I haven't gotten it. I'll keep looking. I have to go. There's chaos all around me. Hopefully, I can really check in tonight. I got the thing from you, kelly[fenwickmama] thanks so much for the warm hat and gloves, they got here just in time, it's cold out now. And the hotsling is great. Thanks so much.
All right,I gotta go. Emma is reeking havoc in the other room.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Is it coming from you, in Canada? If so, I haven't gotten it. I'll keep looking. I have to go. There's chaos all around me. Hopefully, I can really check in tonight. I got the thing from you, kelly[fenwickmama] thanks so much for the warm hat and gloves, they got here just in time, it's cold out now. And the hotsling is great. Thanks so much.
All right,I gotta go. Emma is reeking havoc in the other room.

yeah, it's from Canada. I got a shipping helper.







I hope you get it soon. And i can't track it down i forgot the comfirmation number on the box.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh goodness, sickness and doozies of days going all around. :guh

Kimya, I got your card in the mail yesterday. Did you draw the panda snoman? It is super cute. Good to hear that Panda is getting some sleep. Is the RSV getting better?

Sarenka, I got your card today! The pics are beautiful. What lovely children you have.

Elsanne, what a fun tree. I really enjoy decorating for Christmas. We use our tree as a type of scrapbook with ornaments from places we've traveled, or that remind us of inside jokes.

Tanya, how's your DD feeling today? It's no fun being sick around Christmas, I hope she feels better soon.

JJuice, Here, take a virtual Bahamas vacation: http://www.cdislands.com/html/photos/photos_bah1.htm I know it isn't the same as going there, but it's the best I can do with a keyboard and a message board!







BTW, are you secretly my chiro? She has 4 kiddos and brings them in to work too and has a wonderful assistant who watches over them when she's busy with patients.

I forgot to comment before on these usernames:

JJoy, your story of the username is wonderful! Thanks for sharing.

Maria, your Pi cheer cracked me up.

JJuice, your story reminded me of my little sister, Emma, who I nicknamed Emu when she was very little. She was so annoyed with me for using it, but it caught on by our family, then her friends, and now she embraces her Emu-ness! She even nicknamed her best friend, Kaylee, Kiwi so they could have related nicknames!

Will someone do the huge pile of laundry for me so that I can pack and clean the house before leaving tomorrow for a 10 hour drive? Not looking forward to the drive ... or the packing ... or the cleaning ... or the laundry ...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I got the thing from you, kelly[fenwickmama] thanks so much for the warm hat and gloves, they got here just in time, it's cold out now. And the hotsling is great. Thanks so much.

hooray-glad it arrived in time and works for you!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Also, thank you Kelly for the yarn and pattern!!! I love Cascade and the quatro is just so fun! Thank you Mamas!!!

so glad you can use it!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

PP AF #2 just arrived! Just in time for a Christmas visit.







:

I suppose I'm a bit relieved too, this was the longest cycle I'd ever had and I was getting a bit nervous of being PG again!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't remember if i wrote this:

Cori, i got your letter. thanks you







: Your boys are so cute!!!

kelly, Got you card today, Yours boys are cute too!!!










thanks


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandrine, Thanks for setting up the card exchange. It was a great idea!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Sandrine, Thanks for setting up the card exchange. It was a great idea!









:


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

Kimya, I got your card in the mail yesterday. Did you draw the panda snoman? It is super cute. Good to hear that Panda is getting some sleep. Is the RSV getting better?

Yeah, I drew it! Thanks! Panda was really sick so I couldn't get out to buy cards. As for the RSV...her cough isn't getting better or worse. We don't know if it stays contagious as long as the cough lasts or not so we haven't let her be around kids or babies. She is totally bored though because we had been going to shows all the time, so last night we decided to have Scrabble night and se was really giddy to have company over!

Oh, and, suddenly, she looooves the swing. But I guess it is the most entertainment she has had lately!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Sandrine, Thanks for setting up the card exchange. It was a great idea!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Kimya - a HUGE thank you to you today!!! I got a package with yarn and needles, a cute shirt for Seth, babylegs for Amelia, 3 fun disney movies for Seth (he's watching the Pooh one now), Kimya's 2 cd's, and







roll: a stretchy wrap!! It's the Ultimate Baby Wrap and i am SO excited to use it!!! Thank you SO SO SO much!!! I love having something for ME!









I am glad you like the stuff! The day I mailed the package you mentioned getting the Pooh movie from the library! So I knew it was okay that I sent videos!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I don't remember if i wrote this:

Cori, i got your letter. thanks you







: Your boys are so cute!!!

kelly, Got you card today, Yours boys are cute too!!!









thanks

Letter? Are you sure it was from me? I only sent a card!









I still haven't gotten around to sending any US cards. Maybe after the holidays?







Ds1 is now sick AGAIN - vomiting (I don't think he ever recovered from the first one - I think it is RSV like Panda). Dh is now getting it too - just called to say he is rushing home trying not to uke in his car. I'm still getting over illness one. So far, baby is okay.







:







: Have I mentioned that you can't see the floors in my house because they are full of clutter and toys and the countertops are full of days of mail and catalog and dishes, etc since we've been too sick to deal with it? If child services ever saw my house right now....ugh. Have I mentioned that Christmas is at my house so I have to somehow get it all cleaned up - hopefully I can avoid illness #2 or I'm screwed!!!

Stay healthy everyone!

Juicy - I think you should say something to your Mother - you are going to explode if you don't!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Cori, I think our DDC is passing along viruses through the computer! I'm sending healing vibes your way. I hope you are able to get things cleaned up and everyone feeling better in time for your Christmas company.







and :guh


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Is the first AF after birth supposed to be so yucky? Sorry if it's TMI....it has stayed a very dark brown (maybe slightly reddish) and slowly got heavier, but still not as heavy as regular AF. It's also had a few clots of "gunk" today. Sorry. No other word for it. I just don't remember the first AF being this yucky.

ETA: Cori, are you sure you don't live at my house?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, I've heard that the 1st or the 2nd PP AF can be much heavier than normal. My 1st seemed fairly average, but this 2nd one seems to be much heavier. Not fun for my traveling tomorrow.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Must. Get. Off. The. Computer ....

If I make another post, tell me to stop!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Juicy - I think you should say something to your Mother - you are going to explode if you don't!









You are so right. The sad part is I DID talk to her, the very day she brought it up (my therapist would be proud) and this is just all the processing that's left over. It seems so ridiculously unfair - it's kind of the pinnacle of the unfairness of life. And just the irony of it all. But if that's all I have to complain about I'm in pretty good shape.

I personally have sent only one card, to the person whose name I had. I have all the bestest of intentions to send them to everyone, but that seems to keep not happening. But I got THAT one out on time, yay me! (these are the kinds of things I do not ever manage to do on time. Ever.)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
If I make another post, tell me to stop!

It would go against my religion to do so. Or at least my addiction.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
It would go against my religion to do so. Or at least my addiction.

Hehehehe!







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, the only way this can stop is if I turn off the computer ... So, I'm signing off!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Yeah, I drew it!

I am glad you like the stuff! The day I mailed the package you mentioned getting the Pooh movie from the library! So I knew it was okay that I sent videos!

Yeah, he LOVES Pooh!!! And, since there is no violence in the Pooh movies, I let him watch them. So, thank you!









Oh, and I love the card too, so impressed that you drew that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Ds1 is now sick AGAIN - vomiting Have I mentioned that Christmas is at my house so I have to someone get it all cleaned up - hopefully I can avoid illness #2 or I'm screwed!!!









I hope everyone gets feeling better FAST!!! Knock on wood, we're all healthy...of course since I actually wrote that, we are all going to get sick now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I personally have sent only one card, to the person whose name I had. I have all the bestest of intentions to send them to everyone, but that seems to keep not happening. But I got THAT one out on time, yay me! (these are the kinds of things I do not ever manage to do on time. Ever.)









:

I am proud of you for saying something to your Mom. It is so hard to do sometimes.

Speaking of Moms...mine is in town. She stays about 30 minutes from us when she's here. She stays up by my other siblings (fine with me!). She is trying to manipulate me into coming up for Christmas Eve AND Christmas Day. How is she doing this?? By the offer of food. She told me yesterday that she bought some yummy desserts for Christmas Day, now she is telling me that they're from Christmas eve and if I want some I better come up on that day. Oh well. I don't need them and I am not making those trips.
Ok, I hear Amelia in my room squealing on the bed. She is nutty!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Elsanne, thanks for letting us know. How awful for her. A tough situation getting worse!









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
DS sat up for the first time yesterday while getting his Christmas pictures taken!! He did it several times for 30 seconds or so and then last night he sat up for a full 2 minutes! Of course he falls right over today when I try to sit him up! BTW, DS will be 6 MONTHS on Sunday!







Where has the time gone?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Well, ladies, turns out dd1 has strep throat and an ear infection. She's napping now, and I found pedialyte jello at the drug store, and she ate half of that before she fell asleep. I need to help ds with homework, so I'll check back in with you all later.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Maria what did you do to celebrate your birthday? How many springs have you completed now?

i had surgery.







i had an infection that wasn't going away, it was at risk of becoming a blood infection (requiring iv abx and a hospital stay) and that was the only day i could get in. kind of sucky. we had a great family dinner that night, which was wonderful, although i was in a fair bit of pain. i'm feeling much better today.

oh, and i'm 31.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Will someone do the huge pile of laundry for me so that I can pack and clean the house before leaving tomorrow for a 10 hour drive? Not looking forward to the drive ... or the packing ... or the cleaning ... or the laundry ...
















get off the computer!









cori, i got your card!









sarenka, great photos!!

juice,







i agree with whoever suggested that you should talk with your mom.

sabbath, thanks for the link to the food blog! everything looks wonderful!

elsanne







on the tree

we have a houseful of guests right now, so i'm off to spend time with them!







and







to all and thanks for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
We use our tree as a type of scrapbook with ornaments from places we've traveled, or that remind us of inside jokes.

Will someone do the huge pile of laundry for me so that I can pack and clean the house before leaving tomorrow for a 10 hour drive? Not looking forward to the drive ... or the packing ... or the cleaning ... or the laundry ...

Cool to use the tree that way! Very neat.

I'll send my wife over there this afternoon, she'll take care of it for you. she even folds it neater than I ever have in my life and puts it away.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
We use our tree as a type of scrapbook with ornaments from places we've traveled, or that remind us of inside jokes.

We collect ornaments from places we visit, too. I have one that was handmade by a local artist in the Bahamas that we got from our honeymoon. I have one from Greune, TX, another from Carlsbad Caverns, and a shell from Melbourne, FL, that I made into an ornament since I couldn't find any for sale. I also have some handmade ornaments from Albuquerque. One is a hot air balloon.







If we go on vacation somewhere I try to pick one up. It's fun to remember the places we all went together that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Tanya, I've heard that the 1st or the 2nd PP AF can be much heavier than normal. My 1st seemed fairly average, but this 2nd one seems to be much heavier. Not fun for my traveling tomorrow.

It's not that it's too heavy. I think my regular AF is heavier. It's just really, really dark brown with a slight reddish tint. It's so dark it's almost black. I know, I know...TMI? I think I'm going to call my midwife.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

See, my DH just doesn't get the coolness of ornaments. I'd LOVE to pick up something from here and there, and he just thinks it's silly. You know what I'd really love? Chili-shaped christmas lights. I know they have them somewhere. But I wouldn't want them all red, I'd want multicolored so I could hang them on the tree.

You know, it occurs to me that I never went in for my 6-week postpartum visit.








: Probably no point now, huh?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You know, it occurs to me that I never went in for my 6-week postpartum visit.







: Probably no point now, huh?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

DD won't take a nap. She cannot be reasoned with either. She doesn't understand that she will feel so much better if she sleeps. She is eating a yogurt right now. All she's eaten today is a small bit of applesauce, and a little bit of yogurt. You know those squeeze yogurts kids love with all the nasty ingredients? Horizon makes an organic version that I bought for my kids (ds has been begging for some). So she's squeezing the yogurt into her mouth. And on the floor.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I personally have sent only one card, to the person whose name I had. I have all the bestest of intentions to send them to everyone, but that seems to keep not happening. But I got THAT one out on time, yay me! (these are the kinds of things I do not ever manage to do on time. Ever.)

I wanted to send cards to everyone, too. I was secretly thankful to have a minimum requirement to participate. Sometimes I wonder what happened to me. I used to be such an over-achiever.








Oh, yeah. I remember now. I had kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

oh, and i'm 31.









I was about to say that I'll be the same age in January when I remembered that I turned 31 _last_ January. I was never this flaky before parenthood.

***
You see how flaky this has made me? I was closing windows and found this half finished post after I just sent my other post from a different window. I'm slowly losing my mind.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OLDER!!! I am OLDER than many of you! I am OLDER than Tanya!!! I am OLDER than pie! Okay, not that old, but I am older than she who is ~pi!!!

34 springs, and 34 summers gone now....
cartwheels turn to car wheels in the town...
(reference to joni mitchell song if you don't know. those not of u.s. origin are excused, but the rest of you, ya oughta know her.)

Anyone older than me? I'll be 35 in april.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was about to say that I'll be the same age in January when I remembered that I turned 31 _last_ January. I was never this flaky before parenthood.

***
You see how flaky this has made me? I was closing windows and found this half finished post after I just sent my other post from a different window. I'm slowly losing my mind.









this year DH had to ask me, "Am I 32 now or am I turning 32 in November?" We are now both 32.

And as to losing one's mind - you all know how I recently drove around without buckling my DS in. Well, I've topped it. Monday night (it's taken me three days to get up the courage to admit this) - keep in mind Monday is my hardest, longest day and I rarely get home before 7pm - I tried to go home to SOMEONE ELSE'S HOUSE. I turned on the street before mine, thinking it was mine, then was turning into "my" driveway, wondering why there were no lights on at all, and when did the neighbors get those crazy bright Christmas lights? How did I not notice them? As I'm pulling into the driveway I see the FOR SALE sign. Yes, ladies and gentlemen, that's what it took for me to realize this was not my home. My home is not for sale! I've only lived here three years. You'd think I could find my way home after work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
OLDER!!! I am OLDER than many of you! I am OLDER than Tanya!!! I am OLDER than pie! Okay, not that old, but I am older than she who is ~pi!!!

34 springs, and 34 summers gone now....
cartwheels turn to car wheels in the town...
(reference to joni mitchell song if you don't know. those not of u.s. origin are excused, but the rest of you, ya oughta know her.)

Anyone older than me? I'll be 35 in april.









: I guess I'm just too young (ha) to know Joni







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, you're so ancient.







I think my mom liked Joni Mitchell







: But I do know who she is. :nana:

I wish this sick little girl would go to sleep. I'm running out of mommy adrenaline.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OT - Tanya needs a senior member title.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been thinking the same thing. Any ideas? Must have something clever to offset my practical username.

ETA: I've noticed plenty of us seen-yer members without titles.....


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Elsanne
I was 35 in September


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claire beats me! Old lady! nyah nyah! :nana:

I needs me a senior member title too. Hard to think of just the right one.

And, Tanya, my mom is the one who liked joni mitchell, ohkaaaay? I just happened to have been around while she listened to it. It was her "clean the house" music. p.s. sorryyyyy about that sick little girl. "mommy adrenaline"...truly I understand that now.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Letter? Are you sure it was from me? I only sent a card!









I meant card. Opps


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Do NOT even tell me that I'm the oldest one here!!!







:







I turned 35 in June! If I ever get the "senior" put in my title, it will be quite appropriate.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Since I know I'll never get around to it with the disastrous house and sickies galore, I uploaded my Christmas card for those who want to gush.







I made it myself - my newest hobby if I ever get the chance again - is digital scrapbooking.....

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...finalwhite.jpg


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i turned 34 in october. dh will turn 35 in march. so for 6 months i tease him horribly about being older than me!

i know me some joni!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Must. Get. Off. The. Computer ....

If I make another post, tell me to stop!


I smell someone trying to boost her post count!















*
Juicy* - WOWZA!!! I mean, I think it is really funny - only because it wasn't me - but that is totally something I could see myself doing. I have driven right by my house a couple of times recently...I'm surprised the kids didn't say anything, LOL.

*Tanya* - Did dd ever get some sleep? I hope she is feeling better! No idea about AF...mine is normal in that respect...but...I have never been so blaoted! I don't normally get bloated at all. The past 2 days I haven't been able to stand up straight from it - bizarre! Hope this is a first time thing!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
If I ever get the "senior" put in my title











Cori, I loved the digital scrapbook page you made. Your kids are adorable! I remember you talking about this before, but I was not in a place postpartum to consider it. Can you remind me what software you use?

ETA: DD1 passed out FINALLY about 45 minutes ago. She was SO tired. We let her eat ice cream for dinner







And she barely ate that







. But I can tell she's doing better than yesterday. Here's to a better night's sleep! Now to convince dd2....


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

Claire beats me! Old lady! nyah nyah!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Can anyone who was a member of the unpopulars board PLEASE email/pm me? We had a massive crash (with a very long story involving someone getting arrested!!) and I lost a lot of the member files! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

emailed you, SabbathD


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Yeah, I drew it! Thanks! Panda was really sick so I couldn't get out to buy cards. As for the RSV...her cough isn't getting better or worse. We don't know if it stays contagious as long as the cough lasts or not so we haven't let her be around kids or babies.

It took Logan about a month to get over the cough enough to stop doing breathing treatments every four hours. He's been off the nebulizer for a week now and is breathing great and not coughing anymore. Our ped said Logan could be around kids after the first week, but I kept him away until the cough cleared. I know he wasn't contagious, but I was worried more about what the other kids could give him. All he needed on top of the RSV was an ear infection, respiratory infection, or whatever. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Do NOT even tell me that I'm the oldest one here!!!







:







I turned 35 in June! If I ever get the "senior" put in my title, it will be quite appropriate.










I turned 38 on Monday.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
34 springs, and 34 summers gone now....
cartwheels turn to car wheels in the town...
(reference to joni mitchell song if you don't know. those not of u.s. origin are excused, but the rest of you, ya oughta know her.)

Anyone older than me? I'll be 35 in april.

I turned 34 in November!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
It took Logan about a month to get over the cough enough to stop doing breathing treatments every four hours. He's been off the nebulizer for a week now and is breathing great and not coughing anymore. Our ped said Logan could be around kids after the first week, but I kept him away until the cough cleared. I know he wasn't contagious, but I was worried more about what the other kids could give him. All he needed on top of the RSV was an ear infection, respiratory infection, or whatever. I hope she feels better soon

Yeah, I worry about that too. I am pretty nervous about her getting sicker than she is. It is good to know that she probably isn't contagious anymore though.

Today we HAD to go get our pictures taken! Leave it to my little ham to HATE the girl working at Sears and absolutely refuse to smile. I think they are the most serious pictures ever taken of her! She looks happier in the pictures I took when she was sick!!!







I think she is just totally unaccustomed to total phonies and was thorougly not amused!!!

I will post them tomorrow!

Speaking of pictures, I got your card Kim! Thank you! Seth and Amelia are so cute and the card is hysterical. It reminds me of when I was a kid and we always left the bathroom door open and whoever was going would have conversations with people who weren't going and stuff. So when I started going to friends houses I would just walk in and start talking to them when they were on the toilet and I didn't understand what they were so freaked out about!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

I couldn't wait.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1..._line_item.jpg


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Speaking of pictures, I got your card Kim! Thank you! Seth and Amelia are so cute and the card is hysterical. It reminds me of when I was a kid and we always left the bathroom door open and whoever was going would have conversations with people who weren't going and stuff. So when I started going to friends houses I would just walk in and start talking to them when they were on the toilet and I didn't understand what they were so freaked out about!









: That is too funny!!! I thought that card was just hilarious!!! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Did you read the back too?

I am going to be 30 in February...looks like I'm one of the youngin's of the group!









Oh yeah and Kimya, that wrap is THE MOST COMFORTABLE thing EVER!!! Oh my gosh, I love it!!!!! Thank you again!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

*peeks head out*

I turned 23 the day before DS was born

*runs and hides*


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I turned in August. It was three days after I lost my brother, so I didn't mention it. I kinda wanted to forget it all together. Otherwise, I would have been telling everybody.

Happy Belated birthday, Maria.
I've been thinking of starting an album somewhere and everybody having the password to add new pics whenever. That way there's one place to look at the pics. And those who are less comfortable posting those on the general web can sheare with just our group. What do you guys think? This would be in January of course.

My cousin is here. It's not so bad, but I do feel more on guard. So does dh. My aunt and my cousin are a really annoying combo. We went tonight and hing out at my bro and SIl's house. My sil and the kids are outa town. Normally I have no escape. We made a gingerbread house together. We got a kit from Target with a gift card. Kinda frivolous when you're poor, but Emma asked for it and I wanted to. It was sooo much fun. She kept saying I'm so ascited, I'm so ascited. I'm not sure she actually knows what excited is, but she was right.
Kimya~ I loved the card it was so cutel. That studio pic of Panda cracks me up. Emma is getting like that too. The last time I took her, she said all kinds of silly things, among them she said her shoes were scared of the table, then she finally said she didn't like the lady and didn't want her to take the pics. I did get one good one and that's all I buy anyway. Sometimes I think those photographers try too hard. B ut I'm sure it's a tough gig. I forgot to Pm you when you were passing out CDs and tell you I want one. Any chance I can still get one of those.

All right, I gotta go back to straightening up. I'm looking forward to January, when we can play with all the cool new toys we got-I mean the girls got. And when I can re-connect with you girls. I feel like we're all running around crazy. In January, all our kids will be well and our houses will be tidy-okay maybe just tidier. And there will be no more family in town.
My cousin did come on a one-way ticket and no money. So hopefully he will go back at some point. He lives in California, but is basically homeless, by choice. We're barely making it here, scraping by. And he eats a lot. I'm not sure how we'll keep enough food. My dh said if he stays too long, we'll have to go live in one of those budget suites hotels. I hope he's not serious. I don't see this all ending well unless he just tdecides it's time to go back. WEll, I really gotta go. My teeth have really been hurting. I noticed the other day that my jaw is hurting too and didn't understand why. Then I realized I'm holding my mouth differently to help my teeth not hurt as much. Maybe next month we'll have the money for the dentist. Sorry to complain. I'm goign to go to bed now I think. Good night all.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Just a quickie before naptime to say OLDER OLDER OLDER than most!!
I'll be 37 on Jan 26th - yes, I'm announcing it already!!!

And Joni Mitchell's Blue album is one of my ALL TIME FAVES no thanks to my own mother who used to listen to things like 'tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree'







:









Juice - that cracked me up - but you know I've been unable to find my own way to my own bed at night recently?! I know I'm OK, I know I'm in a straight line and then suddenly there's a completely different object in front of me...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
In January, all our kids will be well and our houses will be tidy-

Where are you getting your information from?? Whatever...









Sorry to hear about the teeth...toothache is really







I feel for you!

The chaos will end.

I did half my Christmas shopping , but it wasn't half as fun as yours, elsanne! No artisans markets here, just a small shopping centre, an ill babe asleep and a ratty dh both in the car with heating full on and me and dd running around like rabbits on speed! There was something like a sense of achievement though (got dh a really silly hat) and then the Christmas tree in the evening -I'm in awe of my dear Christmas tree, amazing what you can do with a few oranges,some cloves, some aluminium foil and cotton wool!! (Not trying to be cool in the frugal dept here or anything, I just really like it!)

I'm not trying to boost my post count here, I'm just too confused to use the multiquote...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Since I know I'll never get around to it with the disastrous house and sickies galore, I uploaded my Christmas card for those who want to gush.







I made it myself - my newest hobby if I ever get the chance again - is digital scrapbooking.....

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...finalwhite.jpg

Oh god! I didn't want to gush particularly, but then I saw this!! Gorgeous!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt*
I was 35 in September









I was 35 in September, too. Witt, who's older? I guess I am, born on the 6th? Mom says I was 4 weeks late too


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I've been thinking of starting an album somewhere and everybody having the password to add new pics whenever. That way there's one place to look at the pics. And those who are less comfortable posting those on the general web can sheare with just our group. What do you guys think?
All right, I gotta go back to straightening up.

We could use the yahoogroup for this. I think it's only open to members?

Quote:

In January, all our kids will be well and our houses will be tidy-okay maybe just tidier.

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
The chaos will end.

...running around like rabbits on speed









:







: rabbits on speed. That's gonna be me this afternoon, when DH comes home early to stay with the kids while I go try to finish our shopping.

And if the chaos ended, I don't know what I would do with myself!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

cool, i added pics to the YG!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I turned 34 in November!

Yeah, I worry about that too. I am pretty nervous about her getting sicker than she is. It is good to know that she probably isn't contagious anymore though.

Today we HAD to go get our pictures taken! Leave it to my little ham to HATE the girl working at Sears and absolutely refuse to smile. I think they are the most serious pictures ever taken of her! She looks happier in the pictures I took when she was sick!!!







I think she is just totally unaccustomed to total phonies and was thorougly not amused!!!



We had a problem with the Sears picture girl too! I was sitting on the floor playing peek a boo with Logan. (this always gets BIG smiles) She kept taking a stuffed animal and shoving it right in his face. I was getting annoyed and I said, "We don't really shove things in his face." She kept doing it to try to get him to smile. (UH, won't work hon!) He just looks confused in the pictures.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I am going to be 30 in February...looks like I'm one of the youngin's of the group!










So am I! I'll be 30 in Jan.

So writtermommy is the oldest of the gang and newlywaaz is the youngest.

and now i can't remember what else i wanted to say. *sign*


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I just turned 31 in Oct. And I bought a Joni Mitchell album not too long ago


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I am 25 and will be 26 in February, and Ashtree is 22 I believe. I do believe she is the youngin of the group.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Where are you getting your information from?? Whatever...










I'm just using the power of positive thinking and trying to pass it on. I haven't had the drastic illnesses that everyone else here is having, just minor colds, but I hate for my kiddos to be sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
We had a problem with the Sears picture girl too! I was sitting on the floor playing peek a boo with Logan. (this always gets BIG smiles) She kept taking a stuffed animal and shoving it right in his face. I was getting annoyed and I said, "We don't really shove things in his face." She kept doing it to try to get him to smile. (UH, won't work hon!) He just looks confused in the pictures.

We haven't had the greatest luck with Sears. We've been using JCPenney's for years with all my nineces and nephews and they do pretty good. I've found a lady I really like there and always try to get her. My dd is really funny about people and probably has some OCD, so that's probably why she was weird about the other lady taking her pics. And if you watch for coupons, you can get no sitting fee and a decent package of one pose for eight dollars. Or you can get sheets for four or five dollars each. I have a ton of coupons if anyone needs one.

Mattie's newest thing is throwing her pacifier. She launches it halfway across the room. Then she whines because she wants it. This is a serious game of "Fetch, Mommy" Okay at home, not okay at church when it bounces four rows in front of us. Crazy baby.







:

I also wanna say that I'm so glad to have my girls so close together. It's so tough in the beginning. But they are getting to be the best of friends. Emma gets up near Mattie and she laughs and Mattie laughs and they're both giggling and my heart just wants to burst. They were doing this in the car the other day. It was greatness. It reminds me of my little sister and me and all the fun times we've had.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
- my newest hobby if I ever get the chance again - is digital scrapbooking.....

really nice, Cori! I adore scrapbooking. I do the paper kind, but this looks just exactly like anything I could make--and even better, with those fonts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i know me some joni!!

Good for you, girl!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Just a quickie before naptime to say OLDER OLDER OLDER than most!!
I'll be 37 on Jan 26th - yes, I'm announcing it already!!!

And Joni Mitchell's Blue album is one of my ALL TIME FAVES no thanks to my own mother who used to listen to things like 'tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree'







:









Juice - that cracked me up - but you know I've been unable to find my own way to my own bed at night recently?! I know I'm OK, I know I'm in a straight line and then suddenly there's a completely different object in front of me...










So, whose bed DO you find your way into???


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I wanted to send cards to everyone, too. I was secretly thankful to have a minimum requirement to participate. Sometimes I wonder what happened to me. I used to be such an over-achiever.







Oh, yeah. I remember now. I had kids.

My over-achieverness ended at DS's birth! Now I'm a great underachiever!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And as to losing one's mind - you all know how I recently drove around without buckling my DS in. Well, I've topped it. Monday night (it's taken me three days to get up the courage to admit this) - keep in mind Monday is my hardest, longest day and I rarely get home before 7pm - I tried to go home to SOMEONE ELSE'S HOUSE. I turned on the street before mine, thinking it was mine, then was turning into "my" driveway, wondering why there were no lights on at all, and when did the neighbors get those crazy bright Christmas lights? How did I not notice them? As I'm pulling into the driveway I see the FOR SALE sign. Yes, ladies and gentlemen, that's what it took for me to realize this was not my home. My home is not for sale! I've only lived here three years. You'd think I could find my way home after work.









: and







You must have been tired!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Since I know I'll never get around to it with the disastrous house and sickies galore, I uploaded my Christmas card for those who want to gush.







I made it myself - my newest hobby if I ever get the chance again - is digital scrapbooking.....

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...finalwhite.jpg

How precious! beautifully done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I smell someone trying to boost her post count!
























: Who? ME?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Can anyone who was a member of the unpopulars board PLEASE email/pm me? We had a massive crash (with a very long story involving someone getting arrested!!) and I lost a lot of the member files! Thank you in advance!!

Oh goodness! I hope no one is in too much trouble!

DS has been super fussy today and we have to leave in an hour for a 10 hour drive! Wish us luck. We'll see if he is regressing in to his "I-Hate-The-Carseat" phase.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm just using the power of positive thinking and trying to pass it on. I haven't had the drastic illnesses that everyone else here is having, just minor colds, but I hate for my kiddos to be sick.

Oh I hope I didn't sound weird or snotty back there - my tone is sometimes a bit odd which is why I usually use a million smilies to make it clear! - what I meant was - put me in touch with this source of positive future visions- please!! and then I meant wherever it comes from - BRING IT ON!! And joined you passing on the vibes with my fairy wand...

Now I hope that wasn't a lot of explanation over nothing!

I need to go to bed.

Now, which one was it ??? (elsanne, if only there was a choice







)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
We had a problem with the Sears picture girl too! I was sitting on the floor playing peek a boo with Logan. (this always gets BIG smiles) She kept taking a stuffed animal and shoving it right in his face. I was getting annoyed and I said, "We don't really shove things in his face." She kept doing it to try to get him to smile. (UH, won't work hon!) He just looks confused in the pictures.

We brought a couple of Panda's toys and we were on the floor with her and the girl was trying to tickle her face with a feather duster







: Panda was getting really mad!!!

They also told us that our cheapest option was the bronze package. So we spent $150 on pics that are awkward!!!









They didn't tell us we could just get sheets!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Dd1 is doing much better today. She's still not able to eat much besides yogurt and applesauce, but her fever's long gone and her spirits are much better.

But.

I picked ds up from school and the shivers started. He now has a fever of 102 and says his throat hurts.

I'm still hoping mama's magical boobie juice keeps the baby from getting it at all.

I've read so many posts the last couple of days, and I'd love to respond to them all, but I can't right now. :guhs and







's to you all!


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dd1 is doing much better today. She's still not able to eat much besides yogurt and applesauce, but her fever's long gone and her spirits are much better.

But.

I picked ds up from school and the shivers started. He now has a fever of 102 and says his throat hurts.

I'm still hoping mama's magical boobie juice keeps the baby from getting it at all.

I've read so many posts the last couple of days, and I'd love to respond to them all, but I can't right now. :guhs and







's to you all!

OMG Tanya. I misread your post and I thought you meant the BABY could not eat much besides yogurt and applesauce.














Glad your kiddos are feeling better.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
They also told us that our cheapest option was the bronze package. So we spent $150 on pics that are awkward!!!









They didn't tell us we could just get sheets!

Kimya, I would complain. I would let them know that the things they were doing just made Panda mad and then they lied and told you the only option was $150. Sears runs portrait specials on a daily basis. They're in every baby magazine out there. She must've been trying to win a contest or something.

The Target where I used to live had a portrait studio. I hate that the ones here don't have one because they took great pics and you could get a cheap package or buy sheets for an equally cheap price. Plus, they don't charge sitting fees or make you join a silly club. I was always happy with our pics there, too.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I was 35 in September, too. Witt, who's older? I guess I am, born on the 6th? Mom says I was 4 weeks late too










i'm on the 14th and i was 4 wks early!









My partner turns 43 in Jan - she used the age card to get out of having the babies









don't want to get explicit.......... but i'm pretty sure i'm ovulating







::


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

um, tooth number 3 made its appearance today-no wonder we are getting no sleep! he's not 6 months until jan 7-sheesh, what's the rush in the tooth race, son?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG! We still have no teeth and that's ok with me. DD1 had 2 teeth at 6 months and no more until almost 18 months! It would be completely fine if DD2 follows in her footsteps


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...finalwhite.jpg

adorable!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cori, I loved the digital scrapbook page you made. Your kids are adorable! I remember you talking about this before, but I was not in a place postpartum to consider it. Can you remind me what software you use?

Aw thanks! I use Adobe Photoshop Elements. I'm a couple of version behind though. I recommend starting at http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com at the tutorials and articles area - good overviews to see if it is for you. You can design the elements yourself - or buy kits. The cool thing is that you can use the elements over and over - unlike paper scrapping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I turned 38 on Monday.









Happy belated birthday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I couldn't wait.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1..._line_item.jpg










That is cute! But I understand how frustrated you were. Ugh. I did not like Sears at all with ds1. The only place I've ever like the photographers was Picture People. It is expensive though because you get them in one hour. I did Nathan's at Kiddie Kandids and that was actually good too - also expensive. I noticed our Target has a studio - I'm going to try them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I turned in August. It was three days after I lost my brother, so I didn't mention it. I kinda wanted to forget it all together. Otherwise, I would have been telling everybody.


Continued PVs to you JJoy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Oh god! I didn't want to gush particularly, but then I saw this!! Gorgeous!









: Why thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
really nice, Cori! I adore scrapbooking. I do the paper kind, but this looks just exactly like anything I could make--and even better, with those fonts!

Thanks - I started out with paper. I'm hoping to be able to do it faster digitally - and I like that there are no mistakes (can just redo it), no cleanup, etc. Now to find the time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I picked ds up from school and the shivers started. He now has a fever of 102 and says his throat hurts.

I'm still hoping mama's magical boobie juice keeps the baby from getting it at all.

Oh no! I don't know why I think this but I swear I read that under age 2 it is very rare to get strep. Not sure where or if I just made that up.







FWIW, ds2 did not catch it when ds1 had it! Colloidal silver is supposed to be a wondrous natural antibiotic and great for strep. I even saw a doc on The View talking about it! I bought some but haven't used it yet. ds1 is a magnet for it so I'm sure it won't be long. Google "strep throat colloidal silver"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
um, tooth number 3 made its appearance today-no wonder we are getting no sleep! he's not 6 months until jan 7-sheesh, what's the rush in the tooth race, son?

Wow, another tooth!!! I'm worried about teeth - ds doesn't open well and I kind of cram the nip in there. Not going to work with teeth! Eeks.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
i'm on the 14th and i was 4 wks early!









My partner turns 43 in Jan - she used the age card to get out of having the babies









don't want to get explicit.......... but i'm pretty sure i'm ovulating







::

bummer.

and, um, weirrrd. My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
and, um, weirrrd. My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.









:







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
bummer.

and, um, weirrrd. My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.

ah yes well we have an abundance of wombs in this house, unfortunately only one has performed it's duties!







I did try and convince her that she could have the next one, but sadly noooo.......









gosh amy I've just noticed we joined Mothering at the same time(actually I have an old user name previous to that but I chucked it and started again) but you've done over 4000 posts........... how many posts a day does that work out to be???
I'm feeling post-inadequate







I aspire to be one of you SENIOR ones but <sigh> I'm probably not up to the task


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

maybe i should do lots of little posts like this


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

or like this............







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

works....


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...even....


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...better...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...when...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...you...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...do it...


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...like...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

...this...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 







:

...Oh I do try. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

You crack me up!!!


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
So am I! I'll be 30 in Jan.

So writtermommy is the oldest of the gang and newlywaaz is the youngest.

and now i can't remember what else i wanted to say. *sign*

Nope - I'll be 23 on Jan. 24th


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 







: That is too funny!!! I thought that card was just hilarious!!! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Did you read the back too?

I am going to be 30 in February...looks like I'm one of the youngin's of the group!









Oh yeah and Kimya, that wrap is THE MOST COMFORTABLE thing EVER!!! Oh my gosh, I love it!!!!! Thank you again!

Yeah! DH noticed the back! He started laughing and I didn't know what he was laughing about!

The wrap is cozy huh? Panda has always been too wiggly. It felt like she was going to flip herself out of it. I have a bunch of carriers and she is always in arms, because I don't feel secure wearing her. Except today DH was helping do inventory for my record label, so it was me and Panda's first full day alone together. I took her to the book store FRONT FACING in the BJORN!







:

She was fine. And I held her hands the whole time and went to the bathroom twice to check in the mirror to make sure she looked happy.

I got DH an ergo for Christmas and we will see how that goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I forgot to Pm you when you were passing out CDs and tell you I want one. Any chance I can still get one of those.

Of course.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kimya, I would complain. I would let them know that the things they were doing just made Panda mad and then they lied and told you the only option was $150. Sears runs portrait specials on a daily basis. They're in every baby magazine out there. She must've been trying to win a contest or something.

I called customer service today and they are sending me a coupon for a free sitting with 5 free sheets. Better than nothing. Maybe we will get a smile next time!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Claire, Amy and Sabbath. Claire, lots of posts with just smileys help, too. I recommend finding a kindred spirit, following her around and posting "yeah that" after her posts.









Kimya, I got your card! Very cute. Sandrine, yours, too.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.











I'm up with dd1. She's restless. I came here to see what I missed today and you all are making me







:!

Kimya, I meant to tell you I got your card and thank you so much for the cd's! We're going to carry them around with us this weekend and listen in the car. Tames the wildebeasts in the back. The SnowPanda is my favorite card I've received this Christmas so far! I love it!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Claire - to make you feel better, it seems I first joined in 2002!! Which makes my post count look pretty pathetic!
Kimya, is there something supposedly wrong with front facing in the bjorn? does it mean you'll lose all bonding with your baby forever or something??














:
Seriously, I haven't heard this one and I do like to keep up








I must say front facing in a book shop would be a recipe for disaster here, dd has such quickhands and vice like grip that half the books would be shredded by the time I got to look at one!
Tanya







may the babe not get sick...

took dd for a check up yesterday and she's recovering very well, despite sounding like she's an old woman whose been on the whisky and **** for years. What a relief. Homeopathy and badger fat rule!!

I'm feeling a bit miserable, far away from relatives and friends and all at this time, especially as my Mum is on the chemo. We've only been here once for Christmas since dd1 was born so it's very exciting for her but I feel kind of ratty and overwhelmed, and am really hoping we don't get any horrendous presents for the kids from the ILs, so I don't explode. (I just discovered a mobile phone in dd's room for secret communication with the grandmother - grandmother's idea of course). We asked what they planned to give and they got offended at the question. Hmmmm....


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jade2561* 
Nope - I'll be 23 on Jan. 24th









yay I'm not the baby









question for y'all: how long can your dc entertain him/herself?

I usually lay DS down on the floor with some toys right when we get up in the morning so I can put the dog out and make some breakfast for myself, and then come talk to him while I eat. Well, yesterday morning I was snuggling with DH while DS was playing in his crib, and we ended up really getting to know one another...get it...and DS never fussed once. This morning, I hopped online after making coffee, and just realized DS has been playing by himself and with the puppy in the next room for 45 minutes, and just now he's starting to complain (I can see him from the computer). When did this happen? And more importantly, why can't he do this when I'm trying to cook dinner??

I guess I can reassure concerned others that even though I hold my baby more than is socially typical, he can, in fact, handle being by himself. phew, I was kinda worried (rolls eyes).


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Mine also has a period of about an hour in the morning when she plays happily by herself. I think it's being so rested after the night. Well, at least someone is...! By the time dinner time comes around that has worn off!

I have another question - it's a long shot (so i posted it on TAO as well) but anyone been travelling in Morrocco or anywhere similar with babes before? We're off in feb for 3 weeks - any tips/ideas appreciated! I've been a few times before but over ten years ago as a single backpacker...everything has changed since then! And dh is a little terrified...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
gosh amy I've just noticed we joined Mothering at the same time(actually I have an old user name previous to that but I chucked it and started again) but you've done over 4000 posts...........









: I think your post count is perfectly respectable. Of course, at least 2000 of those posts happened during my 41st and 42nd weeks of this last pregnancy.







:

Do games and TP posts count toward post counts? I'd like to blame it on those, but I don't think I can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

I'm feeling a bit miserable, far away from relatives and friends and all at this time, especially as my Mum is on the chemo.

I'm sorry - that sounds miserable. My sister's MIL is going through this right now, too. Also, what's this about a secret phone? Your dd's grandmother gave her a cell phone without telling you? I'm lost.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
yay I'm not the baby









question for y'all: how long can your dc entertain him/herself?

An hour is very nice







I don't think K does that, but the morning does seem to be a universally happy time for babies. Dinner time, not so much.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I'm sorry - that sounds miserable. My sister's MIL is going through this right now, too. Also, what's this about a secret phone? Your dd's grandmother gave her a cell phone without telling you? I'm lost.

I'm lost too. That's exactly what happened. They said they were giving her a cell phone about a year ago, we said no, let's wait until she's about 12. They went quiet. Then a year later I found the phone in her room. She and her grandmother were having text message conversations.







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm lost too. That's exactly what happened. They said they were giving her a cell phone about a year ago, we said no, let's wait until she's about 12. They went quiet. Then a year later I found the phone in her room. She and her grandmother were having text message conversations.







:

I'd be sooo







A cell phone for such a young kid? AND against your wishes?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
.

I got DH an ergo for Christmas and we will see how that goes.

I have both and the Ergo is sooooooooooo much better for comfort! I do miss the forward carry which technically you're not supposed to do with an Ergo. I remember ds1 loved the front carry in the BB. This babe would too - he often squirms to get out because I think he is sick of the front carry. I still haven't tried the back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm feeling a bit miserable, far away from relatives and friends and all at this time, especially as my Mum is on the chemo.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm lost too. That's exactly what happened. They said they were giving her a cell phone about a year ago, we said no, let's wait until she's about 12. They went quiet. Then a year later I found the phone in her room. She and her grandmother were having text message conversations.







:
















: Wow, that's unbelieveable. Have you confronted them about this?? I'd be seriously







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

We have a period in the morning when the baby is happy to play in the bed by herself when she wakes up. It's helpful during the week so I can get everyone ready for school. We pop in and out of the room, so she knows we're around. But after any other nap....instant







.

Sarenka, I would be so







if a grandparent did that to me. Talk about undermining the parents. That just teaches kids to sidestep their parents and go straight to the grandparents and encourages disrespect. What did the grandmother say when you confronted her?

I think we're on the mend here. Ds is still feverish, but feeling much better as we caught it earlier than dd1. Ds was up in the night, but thankfully dh stepped up and took care of him. I was busy being a mommy sandwich. Dh got a taste of being up all night. This morning ds said he and Daddy watched two movies in the middle of the night. I'm sorry, but it just makes me







: for some reason. I know I shouldn't but ....







.

Dd1 is usually up at dawn and I feel so much more rested because we woke up just 15 minutes ago with the sun shining brightly.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, you've been busy! With blatant disregard for my post count, I'm just going to play Master of the Multiquote and drop it all on ya right here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I called customer service today and they are sending me a coupon for a free sitting with 5 free sheets. Better than nothing. Maybe we will get a smile next time!

Good for you. I'm glad they offered SOMETHING. 5 sheets is a pretty good deal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







Claire, Amy and Sabbath. Claire, lots of posts with just smileys help, too. I recommend finding a kindred spirit, following her around and posting "yeah that" after her posts.

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm feeling a bit miserable, far away from relatives and friends and all at this time, especially as my Mum is on the chemo.









and







: about the phone. That would really tick me. Is this your mom or your MIL? Not that it matters, it's still wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
question for y'all: how long can your dc entertain him/herself?

Definitely best in the morning. He's usually content for 30-45 minutes then. Throughout the day, maybe 15 minutes here and there, but the best stretch is in the morning.

This week my older kids didn't have school, so I didn't have to wake DS and get him in the car first thing in the morning. You know what I learned? Left to his own devices, he will sleep until 10:00 or 10:30am!! He and Daddy are still asleep in bed. As opposed to my girls, who are up before the sun every day.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, that was shorter than I anticipated. But I missed Tanya's post in the process...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We have a period in the morning when the baby is happy to play in the bed by herself when she wakes up.

We were enjoying that period when I realized, wait a minute, he can roll over now!

I'm glad your kids are feeling better. And it's amazing what an extra hour of rest will do for you, huh? And good for your DH on the night-duty. I swear, they don't know the meaning of the word "tired". My DH will do some of the night duty, but he can be back asleep in mere seconds. On a night when he complains that he was up three times, I always think, "Yes, but you actually SLEPT in between them." Whereas I am generally still awake. Different perspectives, as usual.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

nak

I just wanted to say this:

*I WIN!!!*

Dd1 couldn't take her medicine because she couldn't swallow. Now that she can, she is spitting it back at me making us both covered with medicine. So this morning I wondered if she would like "strawberry" milk. I mixed her dose in with a couple ounces of milk and encouraged her to drink until it was gone and it was smooth sailing.

BTW, I did opt for the antibiotics for the strep. There were a couple of reasons, mainly her level of pain but also that it had been a couple days already with symptoms. I didn't have time to research alternative remedies. I'm going to have to focus on that in the coming year. It's something I really want to learn about. I have to say, though, that ds was spared the worst of the strep since we started his treatment the same day. He's still able to eat and drink unlike dd1 for a couple days.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh well done Tanya - glad you're winning!!

Thanks everyone for the







: support. I phoned FIL immediately after discovery and was very angry although kept it pretty clear and focused. Undermining our authority blah blah - tried to keep it to that rather than get into discussion about the merits of having a cell phone for a nine year old who doesn't exactly roam the streets at night... he said OK, almost apologised, said they would take it back. I spoke to dd and apologised to her for her having been put in the middle, explained that it wasn't that I wanted to be mean and take it away from her, but that we had decided she shouldn't have it yet in the first place, she said that was OK, that she didn't care either way. Then dh got a text message from MIL saying how 'disappointed in us' she was and when he phoned her she pleaded with him to let her have it JUST so she - mil - could send text messages. Dh says he said no, but I don't believe he said it unambiguously, and I do believe that the phone has not been used since but is still in her room. OK. I don't have any an excuse for this - I tried to leave this one to dh to be honest, to stay out of his massively manipulative family dynamics. but someone has to just act clearly!

I am going to get it now!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

If she wants to communicate with your dd, why can't she just email her? You could set up a parental controlled account and give only MIL the address. I could be naive, but it might take your dd some time to figure out what the email address is so you wouldn't have to worry right away about her emailing strangers online.

I don't understand MIL's desire to have a secret relationship. It's kind of weird. Special relationship, but secret? Nope, still odd.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If she wants to communicate with your dd, why can't she just email her? You could set up a parental controlled account and give only MIL the address. I could be naive, but it might take your dd some time to figure out what the email address is so you wouldn't have to worry right away about her emailing strangers online.

I don't understand MIL's desire to have a secret relationship. It's kind of weird. Special relationship, but secret? Nope, still odd.









:

Can someone make my baby stop waking up to chat at 3am? She's not just wanting to eat now... she's wanting to babble and keep everyone up. Gah







:

She has also upped her nighttime feedings. A lot. It's a blur so I'm not sure how often she's eating, but it's *many* times. So much in fact that she's soaked through her diaper by 4am and usually pooping shortly after I change it







: This was a child who used to sleep 8pm-5am and had a decently wet though not soaked diaper when she woke up.

On the bright side her thighs are starting to chunk up a bit


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is healing up nicely at your house Tanya. Strep sucks. I had it 12 times my frosh year of college. Mainly because every time I'd start the abx I'd get a yeast infection so I'd stop taking it. Anyhoo I'm no worse for the wear and I haven't had strep or yeast since then thankfully.

And yes, DHs who take night duty on older children ROCK. DD1 has had a nasty cough which sometimes wakes her up in the night. And she too has been up at the crack of dawn for some reason, and always wants company. DH walks her back to her room and tells her to come talk to us when the sun is up but it's a big ole double standard for the little peanut.

Re: how long R can entertain herself... in the mornings it's a decent amount of time, especially if her big sister is roaming around doing funny stuff. Usually it's long enough to make coffee, eat breakfast and perhaps pack a lunch. As the day wears on her patience wears thin
















Sarenka. It's tough to be far from the family at the holidays









(though for some of us it's hard to be close to our families too







)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, I am so thinking about you. Superhuman efforts on your part, lady!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
bummer.

and, um, weirrrd. My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.

Amy, I







you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
maybe i should do lots of little posts like this









Almost 100% of my first thousand were on the thread corresponding to dd1, the maymamas. Crazy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
anyone been travelling in Morrocco or anywhere similar with babes before? We're off in feb for 3 weeks - any tips/ideas appreciated! I've been a few times before but over ten years ago as a single backpacker...everything has changed since then! And dh is a little terrified...

Sarenka, I just want to send some love your way. You have a fabulous sense of humor and are one of the people I most adore on this thread.
Also--does Mexico count? It's like second world, not third, but the one consideration I would take into, well, consideration, is whether or not your daughter's been vaccinated for the big baddies. If/when we ever go to India I would vax for a couple key things: polio being the first.

Sabbath you made me giggle with your posties.

Um...oh yes, Pav? Where are ya? I just got the lac materna!!! Thank you! Only took 3 weeks....







: tha's the way it goes down here...

Maybe I can finally keep up with youguys now that it's the holiday weekend, and surely you are all wrapping presents and stuffing stockings! Like me! Wahoooo I am so psyched about that.
Yesterday I gave a private bellydance lesson for 3 hrs, and then she also bought a top I sell (bellydance tops my MIL makes)--almost $90 buckeroonies, right in time for more holiday spending! Wahooo! I just adore making money doing something I love so much.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)




----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

thanks for the advice you big time posters you!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Claire...


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

...You're way ahead of me.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:

Originally Posted by sarenka View Post
I'm feeling a bit miserable, far away from relatives and friends and all at this time, especially as my Mum is on the chemo.









sorry to hear you're going through this

My Mum had chemo about 7 yrs ago -it was a very stressful time


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
yay I'm not the baby









question for y'all: how long can your dc entertain him/herself?

I usually lay DS down on the floor with some toys right when we get up in the morning so I can put the dog out and make some breakfast for myself, and then come talk to him while I eat. Well, yesterday morning I was snuggling with DH while DS was playing in his crib, and we ended up really getting to know one another...get it...and DS never fussed once. This morning, I hopped online after making coffee, and just realized DS has been playing by himself and with the puppy in the next room for 45 minutes, and just now he's starting to complain (I can see him from the computer). When did this happen? And more importantly, why can't he do this when I'm trying to cook dinner??

I guess I can reassure concerned others that even though I hold my baby more than is socially typical, he can, in fact, handle being by himself. phew, I was kinda worried (rolls eyes).

My baby under no circumstances can handle more than 20 minutes. And even that's pushing it. She DOES NOT like being alone, or not in arms. Going mad and crazy over here. With DH working 6 days a week (around 55-60 hours, because he is in retail management and it's a requirement) I hardly EVER have him home when she is awake for more than an hour. So, I am getting tired, cranky and apparently whiny.

Darn it all to heck.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Darn it all to heck.









: Don't know why, but that got me good. If I had been imbibing a beverage, it would have been upon my keyboard.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

holidays approach
stress is cresting like a wave
crashing on the shore

many things to do
buy and wrap and buy and wrap
there's not enough time

and 'cuz it's not ALL about stress,

gingerbread houses
decorated by children
adorn my table


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I totally missed this thread today! I did not get a notification until now.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
nak

I just wanted to say this:

*I WIN!!!*

Dd1 couldn't take her medicine because she couldn't swallow. Now that she can, she is spitting it back at me making us both covered with medicine. So this morning I wondered if she would like "strawberry" milk. I mixed her dose in with a couple ounces of milk and encouraged her to drink until it was gone and it was smooth sailing.

BTW, I did opt for the antibiotics for the strep. There were a couple of reasons, mainly her level of pain but also that it had been a couple days already with symptoms. I didn't have time to research alternative remedies. I'm going to have to focus on that in the coming year. It's something I really want to learn about. I have to say, though, that ds was spared the worst of the strep since we started his treatment the same day. He's still able to eat and drink unlike dd1 for a couple days.


There are homeopathic alternatives to antibiotics for streptococcuss and staphylococcus bacterias. They are made with the bacterias itselves - called NOSODE remedies. They are GOOD to have at home in case any of you get diagnosted with an infection caused by one of these bacterias.
Here you can buy nosode kit - you pick 4 nosodes from the list, that has Staphylococcinum and Streptococcinum on it.

I did use it in past with FANTASTIC results. I'ts been years ago, when I had really bad sinus infection and went to my ORL doctor who was regular MD but was doing homeopathy as well. My infection was so bad that she really did not wanna wait for the results of the cultivation to find out what bacteria is causing it and mainly what antibiotics will kill it because I am resistent to most exsisting anitibiotics out there. So I agreed, took it and came back about 5 days later, sicker then before. The results were in and she was devastated to tell me that she gave me wrong antibiotics that the bacteria was totally resistant to. I remember it was a strep and she really did not wanna give me another yet different stronger antibiotics so she said she'd give me homeopathic nosode made with strep. NEXT DAY I felt FANTASTIC. week later I came back to see her and she was amazed how well it worked.









Elsanne ~ glad you got the remedy, I hope it will help.

I think DS2 has RSV







He has been very congested for past week or so and I myself have a horrible sinus infection so I bought some remedy yesterday for both of us because I thought he had sinus as well. Gave it to both of us, I felt better immediatelly, and I am still improoving, but he has now really loose mucus in his lungs. When he starts laughing he starts coughing and then he's struggeling to take a breath because of all the mucus coming out. He's not feeling good at all. No fever though. The mucus however is really thin - at least it sounds like it.
So I went on-line and read about RSV and I think that's what he's got. He also had a blood in his poop last time I changed him. I think it's all the mucous he is swollowing and coughing up. I know few babies here has RSV latelly - can you tell me more about it?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

is RSV contagious from the computer???








pav, i hope it's not rsv but just a tiny cold. Hope he feels better soon.

That's great news, Tanya. I'm glad that you kids are feeling better.

I need a new brain. ttyl


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pav, I have bookmarked your post for future reference. Thank you so much!!! This is our first bout with strep throat. I had it as a kid, but I've forgotten what it was like. Now I know I'll recognize the symptoms next time. Cold viruses I know what to do with, but this bacteria is a first for me.

Sabbath, would you like some cheese with your whine?







: J/K. I completely understand how tired you are!







I've forgotten how that transition from none to one baby wears a mama out. You'd think I'd be more tired with three, and maybe I am, but I don't have time to notice anymore







I used to work in retail management what feels like ages ago and I remember this time of year very, very well.

Elsanne, you are always so uplifting with your words. Now I feel all puffed up because Elsanne said I was superhuman!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sabbath, would you like some cheese with your whine?







: J/K. I completely understand how tired you are!







I've forgotten how that transition from none to one baby wears a mama out. You'd think I'd be more tired with three, and maybe I am, but I don't have time to notice anymore







I used to work in retail management what feels like ages ago and I remember this time of year very, very well.

Yeah. A nice brie slightly melted with sliced pears. Get on it.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, I'm on it. It's not brie, but cheeseball. Of course, technically that's not cheese. Maybe I'll have to get you something really stinky. Like limburger.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
That is cute! But I understand how frustrated you were. Ugh. I did not like Sears at all with ds1. The only place I've ever like the photographers was Picture People. It is expensive though because you get them in one hour.

The Picture People are GREAT! But expensive.







I look for every coupon that I can and go in for the session. Sears was horrible and Penny's is OK. I go regularly to Penny's and get their $7.99 package deals, but I def prefer PP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
bummer.

and, um, weirrrd. My dp turns 42 in January. He played the no-uterus card to get out of having babies.
















: That cracked me up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I got DH an ergo for Christmas and we will see how that goes.

Of course.

I called customer service today and they are sending me a coupon for a free sitting with 5 free sheets. Better than nothing. Maybe we will get a smile next time!

THe Ergo is the only carrier that DH will use. That stinks about your photo session. I'm glad that you got at least something from them. I found the customer service at Sears to be awful (at least at the store where I've been).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm lost too. That's exactly what happened. They said they were giving her a cell phone about a year ago, we said no, let's wait until she's about 12. They went quiet. Then a year later I found the phone in her room. She and her grandmother were having text message conversations.







:

That is wrong on so many levels!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If she wants to communicate with your dd, why can't she just email her? You could set up a parental controlled account and give only MIL the address. I could be naive, but it might take your dd some time to figure out what the email address is so you wouldn't have to worry right away about her emailing strangers online.

I don't understand MIL's desire to have a secret relationship. It's kind of weird. Special relationship, but secret? Nope, still odd.

ITA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
My baby under no circumstances can handle more than 20 minutes. And even that's pushing it. She DOES NOT like being alone, or not in arms. Going mad and crazy over here. With DH working 6 days a week (around 55-60 hours, because he is in retail management and it's a requirement) I hardly EVER have him home when she is awake for more than an hour. So, I am getting tired, cranky and apparently whiny.

Darn it all to heck.

DS has to be held for most of the day too! And he's getting BIG!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I forgot to add. DS did WONDERFULLY in the 10 hour drive yesterday!!! I couldn't have asked for an easier kiddo!







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
:
She has also upped her nighttime feedings. A lot. It's a blur so I'm not sure how often she's eating, but it's *many* times. So much in fact that she's soaked through her diaper by 4am and usually pooping shortly after I change it







: This was a child who used to sleep 8pm-5am and had a decently wet though not soaked diaper when she woke up.

Is she still not eating much during the day when you're at work? Sounds like reverse-cycling. Ugh.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I just adore making money doing something I love so much.

I'm jealous - that is so awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
My baby under no circumstances can handle more than 20 minutes. And even that's pushing it. She DOES NOT like being alone, or not in arms. Going mad and crazy over here. With DH working 6 days a week (around 55-60 hours, because he is in retail management and it's a requirement) I hardly EVER have him home when she is awake for more than an hour. So, I am getting tired, cranky and apparently whiny.

Darn it all to heck.









It does get easier eventually...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
gingerbread houses
decorated by children
adorn my table

Great haiku, as always









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
There are homeopathic alternatives to antibiotics for streptococcuss and staphylococcus bacterias. They are made with the bacterias itselves - called NOSODE remedies. They are GOOD to have at home in case any of you get diagnosted with an infection caused by one of these bacterias.
Here you can buy nosode kit - you pick 4 nosodes from the list, that has Staphylococcinum and Streptococcinum on it.
I

Ooh thanks so much for this link!!! Have you ever used colloidal silver? I've seen it recommended here at mdc for strep as well. Didn't your ds have pertussis - did you use the remedy for that? Seems like a good one to have on hand since it is so common.

Tanya - glad to hear kiddos are on the mend!!!

Kimya & Claire - You guys are cracking me up!

*Big news* here today. Nathan had his first solid food! And it was a total fluke. (Before anyone panics, he will be 6 months next week, so it isn't out of the realm of possibility!) We went out to eat Mexican tonight and dh's dish had a huge chunk of avocado. I said, as a joke since Nathan has shown ZERO interest in food, "Let me see what he'll do with this" and I cut off a tiny chunk and put it near his mouth. He immediately divebombed (made up a word?) my finger and ate it. So I said, "Ha ha - just a coincidence. Let me try again." He took it again. Then the third time, he gagged and I FREAKED out and patted his back and said, "That's it - I'm not ready for this solid thing."







:







: I like the idea of skipping purees and going straight to food but when he gagged like that it scared me so much. I don't think I'll be able to do it.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I forgot to add. DS did WONDERFULLY in the 10 hour drive yesterday!!! I couldn't have asked for an easier kiddo!







:









That's impressive!!!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm lost too. That's exactly what happened. They said they were giving her a cell phone about a year ago, we said no, let's wait until she's about 12. They went quiet. Then a year later I found the phone in her room. She and her grandmother were having text message conversations.







:

wow that's pretty bad







:

well it's christmas eve night here............. my kids don't know - my nearly 6 yr old thinks it's two sleeps away yet!! This is the only way he will sleep tonight









Anyone else telling fibs to their kids? I feel bad but really....... the whole day will be hell if he's tired!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

(can you tell i'm on a mission to get to 1000?







)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I like the idea of skipping purees and going straight to food but when he gagged like that it scared me so much. I don't think I'll be able to do it.

If you wait until they are able to pick it up themselves then it's usually not an issue. Maybe his tongue thrust reflex is still hanging on and that's why he gagged. Once the tongue thrust is gone, it should be much easier for him to eat without gagging.

Laura, woo hoo on the easy drive! Here's hoping you make it back just as smoothly!

Claire,







that you resisted the urge to tell them tomorrow was Christmas! My ds is 5 and has been counting down the days.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know what RSV is - although it sounds like dd may have had it! ignorance is bliss - at least she's on the mend now.

Oh dd's struggling in the ergo- just wanted to send thanks to you all for your support - it is indeed weird this secret relationship thing. It stinks. MIL is a very needy woman indeed. That's why I didn't suggest an email account or anything - if she wants to talk to her she just has to use our phone I'm afraid.

Off to ILs now for Xmas!! (Tonight is the big night here, not tomorrow) Wish me luck!

(oh and elsanne - giver of the vibe - special thanks







you !)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Amy, I








you.












cori, babies have a really strong gag reflex! It's a good thing









But, I'm all for holding off on solids anyway, so whatever gets ya there









Of course, I say that, but this is the first time I've really considered starting asap because I think a little dab of banana every few minutes might get us through this hour-long drive we have today







:

Also, can I just say? K is totally doing that grab-the-boob while nursing, and he pulls it out and squirms and roots







when will he cut that out???!

oh well!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Also, can I just say? K is totally doing that grab-the-boob while nursing, and he pulls it out and squirms and roots







when will he cut that out???!

Oh, this is my very least favorite nursing activity. Ow ow ow and then I'm spraying milk all over the room and the rhythm is all messed up. I can handle a little gentle kneading (not that I like it) but the grab and pull and then get mad about it routine is old from minute one.

Christmas eve. All I have left to do is get something for DH, get stuff for our dinner tonight and for our vegetable contribution for dinner tomorrow, and wrap all the presents. Doesn't sound like so much when I spell it out like that.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I forgot to add. DS did WONDERFULLY in the 10 hour drive yesterday!!! I couldn't have asked for an easier kiddo!







:

tHAT'S GREAT!!! I can't believe you could do 10 hours!!! Wow.

I have been letting my wife give the baby banana the few times I've had to leave her for ~4 hrs. She does well with it. We've also tried avocado, all systems go. The baby loves food but until she can get it in her own mouth we're not serious about it. I hate spoonfeeding, just not into it.

Oh, god, coffee is good. I think I need to take a break, I did it the other day--took a coffee break ALL DAY, and no problem! No headache! Shocker, considering how much I drink (2-3 cups per day).
But it's so stinking good--and what's more, it is deeply emotionally tied to good mood for me.

Juicelita, I just love the haikus.

Last night was fun...Viet and I wrapped presents and had punch (a traditional warm, fruity drink down here--no booze) and had fun getting the girls' christmas ready. This is my first time!!!! I know I've said that, but as I seldom remember everybody's deets, I don't 'spect you to remember mine...anyway it is WAY FUN being Santa! Today we go visit people and drink more ponche and eat tamales, then tomorrow morning the ****** Christmas! Yay!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Christmas eve. All I have left to do is get something for DH, get stuff for our dinner tonight and for our vegetable contribution for dinner tomorrow, and wrap all the presents. Doesn't sound like so much when I spell it out like that.


You can do it, missyjuicy, one step at a time.

Last night we all went out to eat as a family (we have never gone anywhere all together as a family) and it was rather chaotic, I survived. But then we walked around, beautiful christmasy evening in town, girls safely snug in backpack/ergo, and we found viet's christmas prezzie, a new hat! I was psyched as he is hard to buy for. He picked it out--then, the person in the shop was a friend of mine, who then gave us her discount! Wahooo! So the hat orig. marked $32 was $20! I just love getting a good deal, and I just love getting somebody exactly what they want.

At home, I jumped in the shower and viet put out a sweet nightie (kind of sexy, but not a negligee) for me to put on afterward--then he had everything all ready when I got out for proper punchdrinking, plus my prezzie, a new fabulous huge artisan mug I had wanted. You gotta understand, though--this man does not DO holidays, ever. Christmas, Birthday Present?







: This is real growth for Mr. Viet. So a good night was had.







The man is learning how to get what he wants, as am I...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I have been letting my wife give the baby banana the few times I've had to leave her for ~4 hrs.

Oh, god, coffee is good.

Juicelita, I just love the haikus.

Last night was fun...Viet and I wrapped presents and had punch (a traditional warm, fruity drink down here--no booze) and had fun getting the girls' christmas ready. This is my first time!!!! I know I've said that, but as I seldom remember everybody's deets, I don't 'spect you to remember mine...anyway it is WAY FUN being Santa! Today we go visit people and drink more ponche and eat tamales, then tomorrow morning the ****** Christmas! Yay!

Els, I am jealous of your wife. Does she live with you or does she sleep somewhere else?

I am so with you on the coffee. I only ever have it in the morning. If I don't have any it doesn't matter - no headache, no grumpiness, no problem, but I love it so.

Thanks for the haiku support. I don't want them to get to be annoying to everyone, but I am finding them very therapeutic. I swear it slows me down, it feels GOOD to write them. I've never really enjoyed writing, and I certainly don't consider myself a poet. But I think my haiku are getting better







so if nobody minds I'm going to keep it up.

I'm so excited for your first Christmas-as-Santa! I love your tree.
I'm pretty bummed that we are having a damp green Christmas here.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Claire,







that you resisted the urge to tell them tomorrow was Christmas! My ds is 5 and has been counting down the days.









: DD is all about it. We finally got down to "Tomorrow!" and she said, excitedly, "But today IS tomorrow!!" Difficult to explain, that one.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If you wait until they are able to pick it up themselves then it's usually not an issue. Maybe his tongue thrust reflex is still hanging on and that's why he gagged. Once the tongue thrust is gone, it should be much easier for him to eat without gagging.

I wasn't planning on starting yet - I didn't even think he'd take it. My first son gagged for a long time (years). He still gags brushing his teeth!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
If you wait until they are able to pick it up themselves then it's usually not an issue. Maybe his tongue thrust reflex is still hanging on and that's why he gagged. Once the tongue thrust is gone, it should be much easier for him to eat without gagging.


I really wanna do this "method" this time around. I think he'll be happy just to play with the food first. I think they make an impression like they REALLY wanna eat, but I don't think it's all about eating. Probably just experiencing the food. I don't know if i'll be able to hold myself from giving him some pured food and wait until he can pick it up himself - which happens at what age? anybody knows?

Serenka ~ we have hoarseness baby here too. He has not lost his voice completelly, but has hard time making any kind of noise now








We ened up going to ER last night. DH totally freaked out and panicked. I was starting to worry myself but I was not panicking yet. But i figured since it was day before xmas Eve and 2 more days of holidays in front of us we better go rather then spending xmas Eve on ER if things got worse. What freaked us out was another run of bloody diaper - which was looking pretty scary. Basicly no poop, just blood. Then he had a couthing fit and had hard time catching his breath and at that point we were packing and leaving. He had absolutelly no fever at all. Not last night, not the day before, at all. So obviouslly that meant that things are OK and he is improoving, but we still went. They said the same. Just a virus, lungs were perfectly clear. So there goes probably abour $600......







: I know, being save then sorry, you can't put a price on your child's health. Man i can't wait to have our onw naturopath that we can call in situations like this one for help.
The thing is that i have a horrible sinus and i thought that DS2 had sinus too so i bought a great remedy for sinus and gave it to both of us and he reacted really well and his mucous really thined out and started to come out and that's what freaked us out. Next time i will follow my intuition....









Anyway, i think i am gonna take a break from the darn computer, at least for a day. i can tell my DH is getting annoyed by me sitting here at the time....so everyone, have a Lovelly Merry Christmas. Hope it's ful of Joy and peace and love.









Take care my fellow mamas. I love you all


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Had a handful of posts multiquoted so I could snip them and add my thoughts, but firefox had a coronary or something.

Juice, my to do list is just as long. We can DO it! Pies to bake, presents to wrap, one to put together. Have to run an errand out of the house today. Not looking forward to the traffic. My brother and his wife will be here Thursday and I just realized the rug in our living room needs a serious cleaning. We use it to protect the carpet from our children. Let's just say it's serving it's purpose well.

Elsanne, I am so impressed that you chose to stay in Mexico after you separated. If something like that happened in my life I would probably run to my mom's.

Cori, I didn't mean to say you did anything wrong...just saying that it's less stressful to try that method when the tongue thrust is gone.







The gag reflex will always be there. I still gag when I brush my teeth, and it's even worse when I'm pregnant!

Merry Christmas to those who live where it has already arrived! I got an early present this morning. All the dc slept until 9AM


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

PSA or note to self:
Don NOT run to the store for "just a few things" the day before a major holiday.

But yay, the shopping is all done. It's good!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas Witt!!! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
PSA or note to self:
Don NOT run to the store for "just a few things" the day before a major holiday.

But yay, the shopping is all done. It's good!


I gotta. Got no choice. Darn it!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!

We are in the mountains right now -- DS did GREAT yesterday on:

- a walk through the park to the subway (with luggage!)
- a subway and bus trip to the airport
- hours waiting at the airport
- a 4 hour completely packed flight with 5 other babies (they seated us all in 3 rows together)
- arguing with the rental car people that 4 adults (two traveling from overseas with lots of luggage) and a baby would NOT fit in a compact car (we lost and did the drive with luggage piled on top of my DH in the car)
- and a drive out to the beautiful Canadian Rockies.

I'm hanging out by the woodstove now with some rarely-seen loved ones.
















to Tanya for winning, to sarenka for tackling thorny IL issues, to Juicy and Sabbath for braving the crowds, to Quag for fattening up her babe, to Laura for making a 10 hour drive







:, to waaz for an easygoing babe, to Elsanne for a first year as Santa, to Sandrine for organizing the card exchange, to kimya for a super cute card, to Claire for her quest for senior status, to Cori for some gorgeous digital scrapbooking, to Pavlina for being a source of knowledge and to Amy for being her fabulous self. And an extra







to everyone I forgot to list. Gotta run.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, this is my very least favorite nursing activity. Ow ow ow and then I'm spraying milk all over the room and the rhythm is all messed up. I can handle a little gentle kneading (not that I like it) but the grab and pull and then get mad about it routine is old from minute one.









yep. I'd like to be able to nurse and read or something... I actually find the regular kneading totally fine, but grab and pull does not work.

So, Happy Christmas to those who celebrate, and please please send non-puking energy in the direction of my house here in Ohio, because my toddler has it bad. I'd like him to be the only one. Poor bunny doesn't even want a present.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
So, Happy Christmas to those who celebrate, and please please send non-puking energy in the direction of my house here in Ohio, because my toddler has it bad. I'd like him to be the only one. Poor bunny doesn't even want a present.









for your little man. Poor guy







I hope he feels better soon and nobody else gets it from him. Healing vibes your way.....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Amy...nonpukies going your way.

YAY FOR CHRISTMAS!!! We put out the presents, and blew up about 50 balloons, and filled the pinatas (instead of stockings). FUN FUN FUN!

I was trying to figure out how to let Sol know which prezzies were hers and which Amara's, so I tied each of Sol's with a red ribbon and each of Amara's with a green and told her about it, and easy as ~pie she got it!!! It was super fun and all over by 8.30. I am about to put the turkey in the oven.

Some of the balloons had drifted into the bedroom where, upon waking, Sol exclaimed about them. Then, following the balloon trail through the bathroom which leads to the rest of the house, she found more..then the mother lode! She exclaimed very cutely.

It's fun to be a mama!!!! most days!!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

elsanne, that's so wonderful - sounds like such a happy time.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
we found viet's christmas prezzie, a new hat! I was psyched as he is hard to buy for. He picked it out--then, the person in the shop was a friend of mine, who then gave us her discount! Wahooo! So the hat orig. marked $32 was $20! I just love getting a good deal, and I just love getting somebody exactly what they want.

You gotta understand, though--this man does not DO holidays, ever. Christmas, Birthday Present?







: This is real growth for Mr. Viet. So a good night was had.







The man is learning how to get what he wants, as am I...









elsane, I think we are two halves of the same something-or-other, or at least the fathers of our kids are! My dh is Mr Non Present Buying Non Holiday Celebrating Inc. I also bought him a really crazy hat. And he absolutely loves it. Personal Growth is fun, eh? (No, no, no metaphors intended







don't go there!)

Lots of healthy vibes going to Pav and kids...the blood sounds very scary...and to all...

Would you believe I just had a really nice Christmas with the ILs? As we did the Christmas wishes (you share a wafer with people individually and say special wishes) MIL's eyes were spilling with tears - I think the good kind!! It does help sometimes to clear the air. I think she respects me for it underneath. Anyway, we had the Polish Christmas Eve and then yesterday a mini-English Christmas day when they all came to us with roast potatoes and crackers, the Queen's speech via internet (!) and carols with my violin (not a new one, no! I have to wait until after Morocco!). Without any tension at all. Something of a miracle.

Now I've lost what I wrote before I quoted. It seems my post count is being elevated by my sheer incompetence these days. I'm scared to lose this too so I'm going to post it and hope I can then find what I wrote before! (Using the no-brain card).


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

No, it's lost, but it was basically a big festive







to celebrators and non-celebrators alike!!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope everyone had a great day yesterday. Ours was nice and VERY low key. Today is a hard day for me every year. 8 years ago on Christmas I drank myself into a coma. So today is my 8th anniversary of being sober. I am happy about it and proud and all that. It just brings back hard memories. My brother is still in rehab until Thursday. We are going to do Christmas with my family on Friday, when he is there.

I got a great pair of socks and a Jacques Brel cd for Christmas. DH got Peewee's Big Adventure on dvd. Panda didn't get anything. She didn't even mind! She gets stuff all the time.

Actually, she got this book in the mail from her friend Odessa...

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda001-4.jpg

Sorry if I am a little strange today. I feel melancholy.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimya, that makes sense to me, that you would feel strange and melancholy. Glad yours was a nice mellow navidad. Very intense story about the coma. And eight years ago seems like a long time, but really isn't when I think back eight years. That gift is perfect for her, how very cute!

Sarenka, so glad I'm not the only one with a spouse like this. Is he also a moody artist as well? Is he quite attentive to your sex life?









Yesterday really was fun, but I worked my arrrrse off as women are wont to do. I actually put together a turkey dinner, all by myself! and invited the ILs, and much fun was had by all. It was fun cooking. I bought myself an apron with skulls & roses on it, and apparently I am the only one who thinks cooking in that is fun--viet thought it was rather morbid.

Afterward they brought home some mezcal and we all got a little jiggy, which was fun. Thankfully no mega-alcoholics in the immediate bunch (which really puts a damper on holiday boozing, and is a serious consideration in my family of origin).


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kimya, congrats on the anniversary-melancholy is definitely understandable but what a huge accomplishment! thanks for the cds by the way!!

pretty nice day was had here as well, despite being away from my family and not in our home. being together was nice and the boys had a great day and didn't get too overstimulated or anything, which was a bonus!

i'm gearing up for a visit from my dad, stepmom and stepbro today til thursday-should be fun, but why am i nervous? i'm such a dork but i'm all worried/ashamed to show them where we are living and self-conscious of my family around dh's and worried the boys (especially kevin obviously) won't remember them and will favor dh's family and hurt my dad's feelings. ugh, go with the flow woman!

anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hello-must get back to the cleanup/company preparation!
kel

hey mamas-look, i got a dddc-thanks beachbaby (my bestfriend)!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kelly, that's so much nicer than the ddddc's we get around here








I understand your frustrations about mixing families and all. My brother and his wife will be here Thursday, and I'm trying to figure out how I'm supposed to feed us all. Ordinarily I wouldn't worry too much because I can feed the family, but it's not exactly creatively. I have this need to produce nice meals while they're here for some reason. I guess it's because my brother doesn't visit often.

Elsanne, it sounds like your first Christmas to plan was a success all around!

You know what I noticed this Christmas? Dh and I didn't have a present under the tree and we didn't care. We've had tight Christmases before, but we were always able to get either a joint gift or a little something for each other. I never really thought consciously that I needed a gift, but I never really went without either. You know what? It just wasn't a big deal at all. I was busy watching my kids' eyes light up thanks to the HH's. My mom and dad also sent them a little something so they really had a nice Christmas. Kimya, all the baby got from us was a "taggie" I made for her. She got some clothes from dh's grandma and our niece. She just doesn't need anything, and I've also saved most of the baby toys from the other two and she hasn't even explored all of them yet.

Congratulations on the anniversary, Kimya. I can understand why it brings bittersweet feelings for you. I wanted to thank you, too, for the cd's.







Maria, I wanted to let you know that your's arrived as well, and just in time for Christmas!

Amy, I sure hope your little one is better by now! It's tough being sick at Christmas!








Safe travels for those finding their way home this week.

The family bug has found dh. He is worst than any of the kids when he's sick. He moved from the couch to the bed and said "I need someone to help me cover up".







Of course I tucked him in well. He was up all night shivering with fever, so I think he's the next for strep to hit.







: the baby and I are spared. You would think I would have gotten it by now after caring for two kids up close.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Not a lot of time, but here are some pics from Christmas. The little boy is my nephew.

http://babydavies.blogspot.com/2006/...tmas-pics.html


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Cute, cute, CUTE sab.

Sorry to hear about the dh, Tanya! You have had so much more than your fair share of what goes around, girl.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks, Elsanne. I'm really sorry he's sick, but I'm _really_ glad he's slept all day. It makes it easier to take care of him. I've checked on him a couple of times. He hasn't gotten up once, no food, no drink. Only sleep.







Poor dh.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Dropping in to say HAPPY HOLIDAYS! I tried to read the ten or so pages, but got a little crosseyed form reading the screen to much!!!

Regarding RSV...my little one had congestion for over two months, just viruses, but sounded much worse...did all kinds of tests, including RSV (negative), and finally they put him on albuterol breathing treatments (I say finally cause it was so hard to have him sick and yucko with nothing to do to help him). They worked well and thinned the mucos out even more for him to work through. This and me keeping him and his brother home from all kinds of children interaction the whole month of December (church nursery, play dates, sitter, MDO, EVERYTHING), and we are sounding and feeling great!

Solids...I have tried oatmeal here and there for a couple of weeks...he hates it! Today he was grabbing at food, so I thought, well no need for oatmeal if he hates it and smooshed up one slice of bannana with tons of hand-expressed bm, and he LOVED it, sucked it right off the spoon. This is what we will do here and there for the next 3-4 months (normally when I am eating what he can have), because I am not ready for him to grow up, and finger foods are so much easier. I also do not feel like I have the time to do cereal or baby food every meal time







:

Mason and MRI- he had his MRI on Friday (no results yet), and it was so hard. I didn't nurse him later than 4:45am, and he didn't get out of the procedure till 12:30pm







:







:







: . That was so tough. It took the best IV nurse in the place 30 minutes and lots of pokes to finally get an IV in his foot! (I do not know how many cause I could not look). I don't know if I was feeling ds tears or mine on my check!!!! And then to not be able to comfort nurse him when he was done was HORRIBLE! But that is the worst of it, and he was a charm the whole morning! No major fits, just calm in our arms as long as we were singing and rocking! He was on and off tried all day, but has no side effects from being under!

New Years Resolution- work out more, AND get on here more than once a month, cause I love to read everyones posts and I dont like writing anovel for you guys to read and get a catch up!!! (I get addicted way to easy to mothering, and I feel bad for not playing more with my toddler







)

Anyways hey there ladies and have a great day...we are going shopping tommorrow







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Dropping in to say HAPPY HOLIDAYS! I tried to read the ten or so pages, but got a little crosseyed form reading the screen to much!!!

Regarding RSV...my little one had congestion for over two months...did all kinds of tests, including RSV (-), and finally they put him on albuterol breathing treatments (I say finally cause it was so hard to have him sick and yucko with nothing to do to help him). They worked well and thinned the mucos out even more for him to work through. This and me keeping him and his brother home from all kinds of children interaction the whole month of December (church nursery, play dates, sitter, MDO, EVERYTHING), and we are sounding and feeling great!

Solids...I have tried oatmeal here and there for a couple of weeks...he hates it! Today he was grabbing at food, so I thought, well no need for oatmeal if he hates it and smooshed up one slice of bannana with tons of hand-expressed bm, and he LOVED it, sucked it right off the spoon. This is what we will do here and there for the next 3-4 months (normally when I am eating what he can have), because I am not ready for him to grow up, and finger foods are so much easier. I also do not feel like I have the time to do cereal or baby food every meal time







:

Mason and MRI- he had his MRI on Friday (no results yet), and it was so hard. I didn't nurse him later than 4:45am, and he didn't get out of the procedure till 12:30pm







:







:







: . That was so tough. It took the best IV nurse in the place 30 minutes and lots of pokes to finally get an IV in his foot! (I do not know how many cause I could not look). I don't know if I was feeling ds tears or mine on my check!!!! And then to not be able to comfort nurse him when he was done was HORRIBLE! But that is the worst of it, and he was a charm the whole morning! No major fits, just calm in our arms as long as we were singing and rocking! He was on and off tried all day, but has no side effects from being under!

New Years Resolution- work out more, AND get on here more than once a month, cause I love to read everyones posts and I dont like writing anovel for you guys to read and get a catch up!!! (I get addicted way to easy to mothering, and I feel bad for not playing more with my toddler







)

Anyways hey there ladies and have a great day...we are going shopping tommorrow







:

Hi there! Welcome back








RSV sucks! I am glad Mason is doing better now! When do you get the results from the MRI? Poor guy all that poking and torturing. Babies are so incredible when it comes to stuff like that, aren't they? They still keep their charm despite of all that torturing.









New Year Resolution - START working out and walking more and spending LESS time on the computer









Tanya ~ how's your hubby doing today?

Elsanne ~ your Christmas sound like SO MUCH fun!!! Do you have any photos? I have to peak at your blog to see.

Something REALLY ODD happened here - do you guys remember how I asked the question "When, oh when is this little man going to stop spitting up so much?" So he DID! And he did stop COMPLETELLY. NO spit ups AT ALL since Friday. I was waiting to tell you in case he'd start spitting up again, but this is just unbelievable! He had his better and worse days but he never went without spitting up at all. And the wierdest thing - it happened after I gave him the sinus remedy last Friday. That's my only explanation. I guess if he had a bad reflux and there was a remedy in that spray compatible with it - it sure took care of it. He is now starting to sleep loooong streches again. Last night he slept 7 hours. He's much happier little man now I tell you. And I went from doing loundry every day to once in 3 days. I can't believe it! I can't believe something like that would bring so much joy.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Aydensmama! Thanks for popping in to update about Mason. Huge hugs for the MRI trauma - it was probably worse for you than for him. My DD2 had to have a bunch of horrible tests when she was about this age, the worst of which was a renal scan where she had to be immobilized - completely still - for 45 minutes. But it sounds like you all came through it OK. Are there many more tests that will need to be done?

Pav, that is awesome. What was the remedy? My boy spits up all the time, and is very congested, so I'm particularly interested.

Tanya, hugs to your DH, and Amy, your DS - how's everybody doing today?

Sabbath and Kimya - thanks for the pics. So cute! I'm such a slacker on the photos these days.

Elsanne, sounds like your Christmas was a success! Yay! Ours was significantly more successful than I thought. I had a little stress bubble when I pulled the shopping bags out of the car (at 10:00 on Christmas eve, of course, we love to procrastinate) and found that two key gifts had not made it into the bag. But it was all good in the end. DD1 was so excited. We do Santa, primarily because the grandparents beat us to it on that topic. DD1's comment at the end of the morning - "That Santa Claus sure is a nice guy, huh?"

There's probably more I wanted to say. Oh, yeah, I wanted to give Kimya an extra-special squeeze for the 8-year anniversary. How's things today?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

quiet coffee time
a few moments to myself
sadly, not today







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Santa - we do it too, dd1 is nine so it's a bit of a farce but we all keep it going because it's fun. This year I had to go to bed earlier and leave dh to it. He tried going in and she was still awake so he just lay down on the floor in our room waiting for her to settle down, and reading in the light coming through the door from the hall, so as not to wake me. Well I heard pages turning and thought there was some enormous mouse in the room - then I saw him prone on the floor and had kittens, thinking he'd collapsed!

He got up and went to do the business, and then suddenly came running back into the room spitting, screaming and trying to do both silently!! Turned out dd had left Santa some chocolate which had been in her room since last Christmas!! Then he told me she'd been tossing and turning when he went in so he started snorting (







: you had to be there and hear him) and making other Santa-like noises, he said she went totally quiet and rigid!!!

In the morning she was really disappointed because she couldn't even find her stocking, god knows where dh put it...

anyway it wasn't meant to be that long, love to all - hope all ill kiddos and dh's are feeling better - Pav we had a similar total stopping of the spit up here too a couple of days ago - maybe to do with the stuff she's taking for cough and cold - never thought of that!

Kimya, I hear those mixed feelings...our babe didn't get anything this year either except all the wrapping paper which she adored...oh WOW!! At that moment the postman came in and handed me your cd's!! Oh thank you SO MUCH!!! And your card, cori







to you both!!

elsanne - yep he's a tortured artist of sorts, and yep, he does pay a deal of attention to the







side of life...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Miss Juice ~ I used these two:

http://www.liddell.net/prodview.asp?prodID=52 and

http://www.liddell.net/prodview.asp?prodID=69


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pav, awesome news on the sleeping and spitting up fronts. Glad to hear that not only you are resting more and your laundry load decreased, but that your babe is also feeling better.

Aydensmama, so glad you had a minute to stop in!! Hopefully you and Mason won't have to go through much more tests and treatments. Pop in whenever you can!









Juice, sorry the coffee break didn't work out.







Can I just say how much my anti-morning person self is enjoying not getting up before the sun and getting everyone ready for school?







: Of course, everyone's sleep schedule is beyond screwed up. Dd1 lays in bed at night eyes wide open and falls asleep sometime after I finally do. Then she's up at midnight thinking she just took a nap







. At least she's not up with the sun, too.

Dh is doing a little better. Thanks, all, for asking. He ate breakfast, but didn't really want to. He got up to go to work, but still had a fever and decided it was not best to share this particular germ. I had to call my brother to tell him that tomorrow may not be a good time to visit. He may still come on Friday, though.

Sarenka, that's cool that he made Santa noises. I swear I heard "ho ho ho" outside my window when I was a kid.









ETA: Pssst. There's a fluff thread getting 2007 posts by 2007....think we can beat the June mama's by 2007?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, I jinxed it!















Right after I posted the first time he spitted up on my keyboard.







And again now. Not bad but still, the joy is over. Hopefully it'll stay to a minimun.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all - just popping in for a quick hello. We had a truly wonderful Chirstmas. Ds1 was so thrilled and made it all worthwhile. Both kids got waaaayyy too much stuff from my family. Plenty of plastic.







: My mom is getting better though and getting nice stuff, even if it is plastic. No loud noises, lights, music, batteries, etc! I'm particularly pleased with one toy that is hard to describe but ds2 is having a blast with it.

I'm somewhat keeping to myself these past couple of days...ya know the saying "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all...." That's about how I feel right now. I think the lack of sleep has really reached a peak with me these past couple of days. Not to mention that ds2 is nursing non-stop - my nips are beyond sore!! He is teething so badly, the poor thing. He is miserable. Nothing seems to be helping either. The fact that today he has taken one FOUR MINUTE nap pretty much has me over the edge.

I also took him to the chiro and my LC met me there. They are saying they think he has a posterior tongue-tie which is why I am still in pain with nursing (they both just went to a training about it). He already had an anterior t-t clipped. I don't know what to do. Frankly, they scared me, saying his pallette won't be wide enough, his sinuses won't spread properly, etc. All sorts of things. I don't know what to think and really don't want to put him through it again. I feel all







:







:

Sorry to be a bummer. Just not feeling too perky today!







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am among the non-perkies myself here.

*grump*

*cough, wheeze, hack hack*


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
quiet coffee time
a few moments to myself
sadly, not today







:









: and


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

just a few minutes to say hi, and update that my toddler is well, but 4 more of us got it last night. It doesn't seem to last long... This has been a nasty xmas around here


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

if anyone gets the chance can you check this thread out and give me some advice

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=582752


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all the







: going around! We are in the same boat on this end! The trip to the grandparents just about did me in







: .







to everyone feeling under the weather!

DD did great on our trip, and she did wonders for my father who was newly home from the hospital after a quintuple bypass. All the family was wonderful about her Chanukah gifts and she got some great educational toys.

However we discovered a few intesting things!

1) Grandma had purchased a Bumbo for her to sit in, and she proceded to try and do a backbend over the back. They claim babies *can't* get out of those things but it made me very nervous! Anyone else have any experience with them? I was considering getting one for home, but now I have reservations.

2) We are just starting to play with solids. She has had rice cereal a few times, and we gave her bannannas at Grandmas. When she is in the mood she loves it, grabs the spoon and slams it into her mouth and sucks it clean. She was grabbing for the bananna while I peeled it I let her suck on a piece while I held it. We both got bananna all over but she loved it!

3) I think I have a carnivor on my hands! She has been grabbing for our plates for a couple weeks, and I gave in the other night when I had some chicken I had just stewed. Pulled off a large piece and let her suck/gum it to death. She was in heaven! Now I go look and chicken isn't on the list till after 18mo. Anyone know why? Do they mean as a meal, or don't let them taste it at all?

This leads me to my next question - those of you who WOH, how did you handle solids with your day care provider? I would like to start sending a bit for her to play with, maybe in that cool meshbag fresh food feeder but I don't want them to force foods. They are very sweet, but as it is my DD is the only EBM baby in the room and that has taken many conversations to explain that *yes, she is getting enough to eat* dang she is in the 95th percentile in height and weight! So I don't want them forcing it on her on a set schedule or anything. But I was thinking that some frozen fruits would be good for her to suck on with the teething. Thoughts?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

we borrowed a bumbo and K regularly arches nearly out. He's never come out, and he'd be fine since he's on the floor, but yikes!

I like the bumbo because I can put a basket of toys next to him and he goes to town. Takes up way less space than a saucer, although we use that sometimes too.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
we borrowed a bumbo and K regularly arches nearly out. He's never come out, and he'd be fine since he's on the floor, but yikes!

I like the bumbo because I can put a basket of toys next to him and he goes to town. Takes up way less space than a saucer, although we use that sometimes too.

I was going to buy a bumbo and I saw that they have these too. I think we are going to buy one of these to go with it.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000JL7TOK


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Popping in in a quiet moment.









Aydensmama and Heather,







Glad to hear Mason's MRI is over.

Sorry to hear about all the







:

We had a scary morning -- we had reservations for a sleigh ride up in the mountains so were driving there in some relatively heavy snow. My BIL was driving the rental car, all seemed fine, but then suddenly we hit a slippery patch and next thing we knew we were fishtailing on and off the highway until we finally slid slowly off the road into the ditch. Very scary but it could have been so much worse. I was in the backseat sitting next to DS in his carseat. It was the longest 30 seconds of my life. Getting home involved some waiting by the side of the road, which was also scary -- I couldn't decide whether it was better to keep DS warm or out of the way of more cars sliding into us. In the end I waited in a truck cab with the airbag turned off. I was happy that I was wearing an old undershirt into which I had cut nursing access slits -- DS was pretty upset and as much as we were staying calm on the surface, I'm sure that he sensed how freaked out we all were. A bit of nursing and all was well. I am very thankful we are all OK. We saw a lot of other cars ditched on our way home, some of them looked much worse.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh Maria how scary!!! I am so glad that it didn't turn out badly, and that everyone is okay.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sabbath - no help on the teething - we are miserable here. He is drooling and does some gagging too, though no wheezing. He is sleeping in 15 minute increments and I'm ready to jump off a bridge.

Maria - thank you for the CDs!!! I'm so glad you guys are okay - how scary!!

Heather - no advice on the solids. I'm stressing about this myself. My dcp is still spoon-feeding a 15-month old!! I'm guessing that is what the mom wants but...I'm worried how she will be with my ds...







:







: I have a bumbo and never use it. He never lasted long in it. Right now I use the high chair. He LOVES it and will play quite a while and it has the nice big tray for his toys. It is nice to cook and not worry about what I will do with him...


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello all and happy holidays! I'm just dying to jump back into the daily conversations. I'm starting to insist that my hubby give me daily computer (a.k.a. baby-less) time until I get my laptop. Hopefully I can start fresh with the new January thread!

Things are great with us and in case anyone wanted to catch up on the blog its right here and I look forward to catching up on everyones lives soon!

I'm looking forward to playing with solids... I see a little bit of conversation regarding it and hopefully we can chat about it more! I'm planning to start with some organic banana this week and avocado. Egg yolks too. Anyone have anything to say regarding egg yolks? Seems like a weird thing to feed an infant, but I'm kind of following the nourishing traditions way of eating.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Maria, that is a scary story! Car accidents freak me out a little.







OK, a lot.
I am so glad you all were ok, probably not as glad as you are though!

I wish I could help with the teething, Sabbath. My ds teethed without a lot of pain, but my dd1 teethed and you'd think we were torturing her. We used tons of hyland's teething tablets combined with lots of nursing, cuddling, and cold things to chew on. Frozen wet wash cloths were her favorite. She would also chew on my fingers. Hers were so bad she got those hematoma's on her gums. It looked as awful as it felt. I was tired from her constant fussiness, but we got through it. Propping up your mattress at an angle will help the drool drainage. So will having her sleep up in the crook of your elbow. Makes for an achy arm in the morning, but if you get more than a few minutes sleep it's worth it. Could she be coming down with something else that is making extra mucous?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

April, we're posting at the same time!









As far as solids go, it seems so far off for me since my baby is not even 5 months yet!







But, when we do start it will be with things like avocado, banana, steamed broccoli, peas, steamed pears (such a yummy pearsauce that makes...all my dc love it







), apples, etc. Once she does well with all of that we'll probably add some meat. Egg yolks are supposed to be less allergenic than the whites, but I think they are still an older infant food.

The thing to remember is that the foods you are feeding your baby should be nutritious, but they are not necessarily "counting" toward their dietary requirements. Under 12 months, the only requirement is breastmilk and the solids should never replace but compliment a feeding. It helps me to remember that it doesn't matter how many fruits and veggies a baby gets in a day because they are just sampling the fare that's out there and relying on breastmilk for their primary nutrition still. Using whatever healthy diet you follow as a guideline is good and will set the stage for healthy eating later. But you don't have to follow it strictly with a baby since they are still experimenting at this stage.

We have a lot of allergies in our family (not necessarily food) so I would wait on the egg yolks. It might not matter if there's no family history. I don't know how easy to digest eggs are for a baby as an early solid food. I've just not thought of it before!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Sabbath- we are in the same boat as far as teething is going...the white tooth on the left popped in today! No sleep for him for more than 20 minutes also and lots of nose snot!

Maria- I am so glad everyone is ok, and how scary of an ordeal for you!

The bumbo tray looks great, Mason still kinds flops over to his feet when he is in his, he also doesn't tolerate it for long periods of time. My girlfriend used hers religiously for feedings though!

I hope everyone gets past their colds quickly and Pav, I am going to try out the sprays...the look like a great remedy!

My husband picked up Mason's MRI resilts today! I am in awe of my baby and the fect that he has caught up developmently. I will post one of the 224 images, and it is shocking as far as how much brain matter is no longer there. It effects the left half of his brain, in mostly the temporal lobe. I am going crazy trying to decifer the results, but there are so many big medical words and phrases. From what I can gather it is all reabsorbing fine, but there is some white iron matter in the cavity that could cause some seizures latter in life. I called the nicu were he was born and asked the nurse practioner if I could come by and she could go over them with me. She is so warm and knowledgeable and really makes you feel like she has time from you (which is a big difference from his neurologist who we are seeing tommorrow am). She said yes, and I will go see her tommorrow evening.

One of Mason's scan images

The black whole type area is the part that should be brain matter.

Thanks so much for all of your support and kindness, it is nice to be able to come here and pick back up!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought maybe while I was at it, I would post pics of his outer body to









Mason and his bro...notice the drool caught mid action

Pretty pic

Xmas pic


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Aydensmama - your kids are precious! I'm glad to hear Mason is doing well and all caught up. I hope you get good results when you speak to the nurse/neurologist....

April - Good to hear from you! Lochlan is adorable!! I think egg yolks are recommended but I don't remember the age. I have to avoid eggs as dh was allergic to them until he was 8 - and ds2 gets super-gassy if I eat them...ds2 is just not showing any interest in food at all - I'm hoping it isn't foreshadowing food allergies to come....


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Cori- Thanks!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I thought maybe while I was at it, I would post pics of his outer body to









Mason and his bro...notice the drool caught mid action

Pretty pic

Xmas pic

Your kids are super cute! I LOVE the Xmas photo. What a great idea









Maria ~ sorry about your car accident. That sounds really scary. I am so glad everyone is ok. I hope you can still enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy holidays everyone!

Aydensmama, good to see you again! Your boys are adorable and so glad Mason is doing well!

Hey April! How did the move go? Are you guys feeling settled and enjoying the frosty north?

Maria, wow! So glad you and your family are ok







That must have been very scary.

Sabbath, if Autumn is rolling I might try putting her to sleep on her belly







: At least that way no gunk/saliva are dripping into her throat. Hopefully it passes soon. Rachel is teething also and we're having good results with the Hyland's teething tablets. Maybe it's a dumbo's feather thing but she does seem to be sleeping better. I hope whatever teeth she might be getting pop through soon.

Hi Heather! Re: the chicken... yikes. I started chicken with my older daughter when she was like 7 months. I actually blended it with sweet potatoes and peas to make a "dinner." I have never heard it's an 18+ month food! I would be interested in the reason if you find out. Anyway, I WOH and regarding the starting of solids, my DCP is cool with whatever. When the baby can sit up at the table and starts trying to grab food from other kids







they ask if it's ok to give cheerios. I think at that point (when she can pince cheerios) I'll send whatever we start with - probably sweet potatoes again since I can blend some breastmilk into it. They warm food in crock pots like bottles so the breastmilk goodies wouldn't be killed by microwaves. Probably pears and apples next. With my older daughter I made everything and froze it in ice cube trays. Then I'd just bring in a couple of cubes per day and ask them to give it around lunch time. They will spoonfeed if you want, though when DD1 started refusing the spoon they let me know so I could bring more finger foods. I have a center and I've never tried the fresh food feeder but I'm not sure on the deal there - whether it would be a "hazard" or whatever. They have state guidelines to adhere to so they have some funny rules (no crib bumpers for example). Anyway, a friend of mine used them and her kids did really well with large chunks of peeled fruit, veggies and some softer meats.

I think that's all I have to say on that subject but let me know if there's something you want to know specifically









Cori, many, many hugs coming your way







Blech. R has been up a ton lately too so I had a glimpse into how interrupted sleep (or none at all) can affect your outlook. I hope things get better for you soon and that you figure out the tt issues. What can they do for an posterior tie? My DH had a pallette expander when he was a kid... I wonder if they can/ should do that with a baby? Anyway, here are more hugs







Sorry about the pain and the sleep situations!









We had a nice xmas - DD1 was overwhelmed and mainly played with the baby toys







: All in all pretty jolly and my mom wasn't too big a hassle. She basically made the entire xmas dinner *and* cleaned up, which was nice


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, funny side note: my mom got us one of those leap frog caterpillars that does phonics, music, etc. So one of the settings is letter sounds and DH and I were trying to get it to say curse words. Every time you get close though it kicks into anti-pervert mode.

A-s "haha, that tickles!"
S-e- "haha, that tickles!"

Plus anything with a -uc or -uk sound and you're outta luck!















:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Oh, funny side note: my mom got us one of those leap frog caterpillars that does phonics, music, etc. So one of the settings is letter sounds and DH and I were trying to get it to say curse words. Every time you get close though it kicks into anti-pervert mode.

A-s "haha, that tickles!"
S-e- "haha, that tickles!"

Plus anything with a -uc or -uk sound and you're outta luck!















:









obviously someone else had the same idea in the past....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OH, there is so much I want to respond to - but this babe is having such a hard time. Current tooth count = 4, and I predict two more within the next week or two. Needless to say, not a lot of sleep or fusslessness going around right now.

Must go, can't type with kicky screamy here. Hopefully the AM coffee moment will happen tomorrow...

ETA ~pi, thanks so much! Got mail yesterday







more comments coming when I've had a chance to listen







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Also Quag I love your twisted self


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Sabbath- we are in the same boat as far as teething is going...the white tooth on the left popped in today! No sleep for him for more than 20 minutes also and lots of nose snot!

The bumbo tray looks great, Mason still kinds flops over to his feet when he is in his, he also doesn't tolerate it for long periods of time. My girlfriend used hers religiously for feedings though!


I panicked originally because I didn't think that this could possibly be normal!







I guess because none of my sisters kids did it, it freaked me out. Ah well. The joys of parenthood. She's doing okay. We are taking her in to see the care provider tomorrow because she is wheezing like an old man now. I just want to make sure that we don't have something else going on. Pav - thoughts on homeopathics?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I thought maybe while I was at it, I would post pics of his outer body to









Mason and his bro...notice the drool caught mid action

Pretty pic

Xmas pic

HOLY FREAKING PRECIOUSNESS BATMAN!!

CUTE kids. Seriously, quite precious. Mason is a DOLL.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I'm looking forward to playing with solids... I see a little bit of conversation regarding it and hopefully we can chat about it more! I'm planning to start with some organic banana this week and avocado. Egg yolks too. Anyone have anything to say regarding egg yolks? Seems like a weird thing to feed an infant, but I'm kind of following the nourishing traditions way of eating.









April! Lochlan is gorgeous as usual and so much older than the last time I checked your blog. Wow.

As for solids, honestly, we are so not in a rush. DS turns 6 months on Friday







but even if we were doing the six months on the dot thing, I'm not going to bother trying anything new while we're on vacation. I'll reassess readiness indicators when we're home.

I think egg yolks are an interesting early food -- I don't know that I would try them before 9 months or so, but I don't know much about NT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I thought maybe while I was at it, I would post pics of his outer body to



















And your boys are gorgeous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Cori, many, many hugs coming your way







Blech.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
DH and I were trying to get it to say curse words. Every time you get close though it kicks into anti-pervert mode.









:

More get well vibes to the families fighting illnesses.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

ya know, we are going to wait for Autumn's tooth to come through, and then we were thinking about trying sweet potato, banana, or avocado. I am going with the Dr Sears mentality on starting solids as far as what to start with and when. She will be 6 months old in a week, and so I figured we will casually attempt it, but secretly, if she isn't interested, I will be thrilled to death. But, I want to try and if she does like it, it's obviously not going to be replacing her boob time.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

maria - thank goodnes you're ok (nak)


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

to all the sick mamas and babies!

Maria, I'm sorry to hear about your accident. I'm happy you are ok.

Christmas was wonderful here. We went to my moms on Christmas Eve and my stupid family actually got through the day with NO fights. It was a freakin' Christmas Miracle!!







: Seriously, dh said on the way down that if anyone argued, we were leaving!

We spent Christmas Day at home with our kids. It was so great just relaxing and playing games all day. Here is a picture of Logan with his stocking. He was so excited about it. I only filled the stocking for the benefit of my three dds. They are very into being "fair" and would have been upset if he didn't have one. When I saw this picture, I was so glad I did it.

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...s/01010728.jpg

As for solids, I'm not sure what to do. Logan is really ready for them. He is only five months, but has been really showing an interest. He had a small bit of banana last week. DD and I were eating bananas and he was FREAKING out. He was grabbing and yelling at me. He really wanted that banana. So I took a small piece and pureed it for him. He only had a few bites, but he really loved it. I'm hesitant to give him foods because none of the other babies ate anything before six months. (one was 9 months) On the other hand, he really seems ready. When they are on the older side of things, I always say we don't look at age, but readiness. Yet, when he's on the younger end, I don't look at it the same way. I hope this makes sense, I'm rambling... must be bedtime.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Oh, funny side note: my mom got us one of those leap frog caterpillars that does phonics, music, etc. So one of the settings is letter sounds and DH and I were trying to get it to say curse words. Every time you get close though it kicks into anti-pervert mode.

A-s "haha, that tickles!"
S-e- "haha, that tickles!"

Plus anything with a -uc or -uk sound and you're outta luck!















:









:









This sounds like something dh and I would do!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

'anti-pervert mode' - I love it!!

writermommy, dear writermommy, the only one who's older than me







: that pic of Logan is fantastic...

Kimya - I am SOO enjoying your music...

cori - just don't jump. And don't strangle me if I say something like 'this too shall pass!' I mean the sleeplessness. As for the medical condition - I hope you have some proper information now, IMO the only way to avoid being scared by drs.

Good teething vibes to the Sabbath and Juice households, and anyone else who I missed.

And maria - thank god you're all OK...

no feeding going on here - what with going to morocco next month it really doesn't seem like a good idea even to play around with any food...

elsanne - yeah, i checked out the vaccinations.We're going to update our tetanus, and hepatitus, and leave out the thyphoid. I feel pretty stupid as I wanted to really delay dd's vaccinations, but what with going away, she's going to get them at 6 months. I feel a bit like a crappy mother. It feels like the perfect time for the family to go there together and I didn't think that last bit through.









With all the illness I had completely forgotten that dd is crawling!! Now she's better - and the crib she doesn't sleep in has moved into the kitchen taking up half the floor space but she can be kept happy going from one end to the other for now as long as her way is strewn with books...!

April - lovely pics - lochlan does indeed make his Daddy look inconceivably huge, or the other way round - what happened there?! And you look lovely in the pic of you both, too...

Everyone's pics were gorgeous... better go and eat something before dd awakes...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Heather - no advice on the solids. I'm stressing about this myself. My dcp is still spoon-feeding a 15-month old!!

This has nothing to do with your issue, really, but it's possible this 15mo is like my toddler, who has a severe, long-term habit of throwing food. It gets so OLD. I don't have enough hours in the day to just take his food when he throws and start the meal over later, so some weeks his only options are very neat foods or spoon-feeding.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
A-s "haha, that tickles!"
S-e- "haha, that tickles!"

Plus anything with a -uc or -uk sound and you're outta luck!















:









, quag, that sounds like a game my boys would play. On a related note, does anyone have that elmo toy with the doctor kit? you check his bandaid, his ears, etc? One of his little lines is "Elmo has a booboo on his foot" and I swear it sounds a whole lot more like "Elmo has a bubble on my butt."









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Must go, can't type with kicky screamy here. Hopefully the AM coffee moment will happen tomorrow...

ETA ~pi, thanks so much! Got mail yesterday







more comments coming when I've had a chance to listen







:

ditto pi, thanks for the great mail, and I'm glad you're safe and ok.

Kicky-Screamy sounds like a very accurate name for my peanut, too.

Kimya, can't wait to hear the CDs - thanks for sending them. I'm sorry to hear your holidays have that touch of sadness. I've been sober many years too, and regrets are scary/sad. Some harder to let go than others. (on a silly note, I usually don't joke like this, but this particular xmas I turned to my sister and said, dang, if I did drink, this would be the night. It was insane! We had kids ages 5mos, 9mos, 2,3,3,3,5,9,12 crammed in my living room







: )


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

peaceful coffee time
the children cooperate
i count my blessings









Seriously, I am going to start journaling these...

Yowzers, there's a lot I want to respond to still. We'll see how far I get.

Maria, so glad you're all OK - those moments can scare the daylights out of you.

Cori, what can I say?














I want to drive to your house and take your dear son for a nice long walk so you can just sleep for two hours. I've been through the no-sleep thing and it is SO hard. When my first was a babe she was a 20-minute napper in the day, and stretched it all the way to 45 minutes at night! And people IRL just did not get it. I got some of the worst advice during that time (it lasted longer than you'd like to know). I finally stopped telling people the truth, and started lying about how much she slept. I wanted to cry all the time. I know this isn't much help, but I'm feeling for you and I wish there was something I could do.

I think the babe is up. Back soon if not.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
On a related note, does anyone have that elmo toy with the doctor kit? you check his bandaid, his ears, etc? One of his little lines is "Elmo has a booboo on his foot" and I swear it sounds a whole lot more like "Elmo has a bubble on my butt."









My aunt gave that toy to my dd a couple months ago. I'm going to have to go listen. Dd1 got some silly cheerleader doll for Christmas from dh's mom. We still can't figure out what it says. Something about riding on a donkey is all we can hear.

Amy, three three year olds is enough to make me go







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
peaceful coffee time
the children cooperate
i count my blessings









Seriously, I am going to start journaling these...

And get them published in a book. Juicy Haiku's for Harried Mothers

You could start a Haiku blog.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Also Quag I love your twisted self

















: uh HUH!!! I just love me a twisted girl like meself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...s/01010728.jpg


Way, super, mega, mongo CUTE.

Aydensmama your holiday pic really floated my boat, too--what a great idea! Thanks for sharing the pic of his little head. That is pretty fascinating and I am sooo glad he is developmentally where he ought!

Juice-san, I really adore your haikus too. I want to get on the haiku boat but I think it's a slow one to China or something like that.







:nana:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Harried Haikus!!! I just had to post to love that.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Harried Haikus!!! I just had to post to love that.

Pav---did I tell you the lac materna came? It has been a LIFESAVER around here, what with me having Sol all the live-long day. So, thank you so so much.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, wait, what?

What just happened here?

Okay, I think I just came into class late again...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

RSV - DD has it. Anyone have good alternative remedies for this one, or should I go with the steroids? She is wheezing up a storm (it's really scary to listen to!!)


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
RSV - DD has it. Anyone have good alternative remedies for this one, or should I go with the steroids? She is wheezing up a storm (it's really scary to listen to!!)

Oh poor girl!! in what form do they wanna give it to her? like an inhaler? if it was an ihaler then I'd take it in case you need to use it, otherwise I do not touch any drugs at all.
Otherwise I have this remedy that is great for bronchitis and like:

http://www.liddell.net/prodview.asp?prodID=52

they sell these in our Whole foods so i am sure it's in every WF.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Harried Haikus!!! I just had to post to love that.

Pav---did I tell you the lac materna came? It has been a LIFESAVER around here, what with me having Sol all the live-long day. So, thank you so so much.

I am so happy it's saving lives around here!







I am still holding on from giving it to my DS1


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Oh poor girl!! in what form do they wanna give it to her? like an inhaler? if it was an ihaler then I'd take it in case you need to use it, otherwise I do not touch any drugs at all.
Otherwise I have this remedy that is great for bronchitis and like:

http://www.liddell.net/prodview.asp?prodID=52

they sell these in our Whole foods so i am sure it's in every WF.

Oh Pav! I am so glad you got online when you did. I was hoping you would be around.

It's a liquid, and I guess my DH used to take it in inhaler form.

Will this help with the secretions as well?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh Pav! I am so glad you got online when you did. I was hoping you would be around.

It's a liquid, and I guess my DH used to take it in inhaler form.

Will this help with the secretions as well?

That's exactly what it is for - it will make the mucous really thin and easy to cough out. It's pretty cool stuff. One dose and it starts coming out - it's actually pretty scare how it sounds when it's coming out.....


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Writermommy - cute kiddo!!

Sabbath - Sorry about the rsv! Hope she feels better soon! Seems like it is a bad year for it.

Amy - thanks for the info about messy eating toddler!







I think in this case, the dcp is a little anal about messes. Just another reason I want to look around. So far, no luck with that though. I'm going to have an ulcer before long!

Juicy - thanks so much for your words. I know it will end...eventually...lol. I already do lie about it. If I don't, I get told to give him solids.







: I just keep trying to remind myself that someday I will miss him sleeping in the crook of my arm. Really I will. Really.









Thanks to everyone who sent hugs my way. They are the fuel sustaining me through this!

Not sure what I will do about the tongue-tie. The treatment is to further clip it. Not without risk though as you can go too far. I'm just not sure I will do anything about it at all. At this point, I'm used to bf hurting all the time. My dh, me and older ds all have tongue-ties that were never clipped. My palette is fine, perfect teeth, no sinus issues, etc. So I'm leaning toward not doing anything at this point...and clipping it won't guarantee against those things anyway! Who knows...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Thanks to everyone who sent hugs my way. They are the fuel sustaining me through this!

Fill up!





















and :guh

Sabbath, so sorry about the RSV. I didn't want to say it, but when you were talking about so much mucous, I thought it might be a cold. But I never thought RSV. Use your milk in her nose (or saline) before you suction her and you'll probably need to suction her before each feeding. Nurse, nurse, nurse as much as she can or wants to. If you're not already using a cool mist humifier, then use one now. It'll help keep the secretions thin while she sleeps. RSV is so scary in a baby because we feel so helpless!







You'll get through it! Breastfeeding is GREAT for a baby with RSV. Tends to keep them from being admitted in the hospital. You might consider adding some sodium ascorbate to your diet. It'll eventually max out in your milk, but it's a great way to increase the Vit C for her without actually giving it to her. Of course, that's assuming you don't want to give it to her....


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been ambushed by toasters! I had a PM box full of these.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Amy - thanks for the info about messy eating toddler!







I think in this case, the dcp is a little anal about messes.

ahhh.... methinks she chose the wrong career









Welp, ordinary floor-beneath-the-highchair and tray messes are fine, but R is a flinger, and he's got quite a range.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hugs all around, i think!
we still sometimes spoon feed ds1 at 15 mos-just the messy stuff i don't have the time to clean off the walls w/ds2 in arms...but still...

confession time: gave seth a taste of banana today-he's been so grabby i was feeling guilty holding off-good news is he hated it-threw the spoon, spit it out & cried til he had boob! that's my boy! now i know he's just reaching out of curiosity & i don't have to have the guilts!

maria, thx for the surprise pkg!

bbl, kel


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Flying food is enough for me to give up!









I always try to give them their own shiny spoon to hold if they show those grabby signs early. Sometimes they just want some shiny silverware to hold, too. Little monkeys (i.e. monkey see, monkey do







).


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Fill up!





















and :guh

Sabbath, so sorry about the RSV. You might consider adding some sodium ascorbate to your diet. It'll eventually max out in your milk, but it's a great way to increase the Vit C for her without actually giving it to her. Of course, that's assuming you don't want to give it to her....

Thanks for the additional hugs Tanya!









Sabbath - you can definitely give her sodium asorbate - Hylands vit c tabs are sodium asorbate. You just have to dose slowly as too much causes the runs. When Nathan had a stuffy nose, I gave it to him (one tablet every few hours) after reading the SA thread on the vax board and after reading that Kimya was giving it to Panda. The SA thread is great but very long....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
ahhh.... methinks she chose the wrong career









From what I hear she used to be the best. I think she is winding down and planning to retire soon - I think she is getting burnt out...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
hugs all around, i think!
we still sometimes spoon feed ds1 at 15 mos-just the messy stuff i don't have the time to clean off the walls w/ds2 in arms...but still...

I'm sure I probably fed my 7 yr old as well when he was that age - it is just that I have never seen this child finger anything yet. It is possible she gets something during the day but I doubt it since I was there a couple of full days when Nathan was starting.

The other thing that really gets me is that Gerber is now putting baby food in plastic instead of glass jars! And they are using #7 plastic which is one of the worst! You'd think they'd use better non-leaching plastic for BABY food!!!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

btw, cori, wasn't defending the dcp w/my personal spoonfeeding situation-was just admitting to being lazy about the baby cleanup


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
RSV - DD has it. Anyone have good alternative remedies for this one, or should I go with the steroids? She is wheezing up a storm (it's really scary to listen to!!)

What do they want to give her? Logan had RSV last month and dd had it when she was a baby too. They never gave us steroids. Just albuterol via nebulizer. Albuterol isn't a steroid, but it does help clear up the congestion and help the baby breathe easier.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Sabbath - you can definitely give her sodium asorbate - Hylands vit c tabs are sodium asorbate. You just have to dose slowly as too much causes the runs. When Nathan had a stuffy nose, I gave it to him (one tablet every few hours) after reading the SA thread on the vax board and after reading that Kimya was giving it to Panda. The SA thread is great but very long....


I have a SA in powder and I give him sometimes even 1 gram (1000mg) at one sitting. He never has a runny stool from that. He loves the salty taste. I put it in a little water a give it to him with a dropper.

Guys, did I tell you what happen to our *future * tennants I mentioned about 2 weeks ago? Remember how they were all excited about our house? Well, we NEVER heard from them again! They came like 4 times, brought their relatives to show the house, talked about remodeling the kitchen, putting swimming pool on the back yard and then we never heard from them again!! The property agency said thei had really bad credit and that they could not get hold on anyone they left soe references and when they tried to call them, the phone was disconected! How weird is that? Why would anyone get so freaking excited about something and then disaper? Some people are just so WEIRD!!







:


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

I wanna be toasted







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
I wanna be toasted







:

done


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm glad you spoke up about the SA, Cori, because I don't have any experience with it for babies, only older dc and myself. I didn't mean to imply that it shouldn't be used.







Sometimes I see how someone else might have read my post after someone else adds info! So just to clear that up....That SA thread is a doozy and I've been trying to follow it myself.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh, pavlina, that stinks!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

That's just weird about the tenents, Pav. But you know what? It sounds like my inlaws







:

Before the holidays I felt like I was barely hanging on, but now the break from school and the holidays has just messed our routine up so badly. I'm feeling so frustrated, especially with ds. How can a five year old bring out such frustration, anger and stress??

My dd is still up at 10pm







: Oh, yeah, so is the baby. And the sheet is in the washer.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How can a five year old bring out such frustration, anger and stress??









very easily I think tanya, just by being a five year old!

wriggler here
one finger typing
no fun

sorry to hear that pav - they semed so ideal didn't they....


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Lots of hugs, especially to those who seem to need them especially right now -- Cori, Pavlina, Tanya and Sabbath. And a big yeah that to the suggestion of a haiku blog for Juice.









We've got some sleeplessness on mountain time here, but it gave me time to finish DS' monthly letter for his blog. I thought I would share the closing paragraphs here:

Quote:

Wow. Half a year old.

A few other mothers of babies your age have mentioned that they don't know where the time has gone.

I know.

It has gone to time spent nursing you and rubbing your sweet, soft, fuzzy baby head, feeling your tiny hand softly grasping the outside of mine. Time spent stroking your soft, soft skin. Time spent giving you zerberts on your belly after changing you, and delighting in your giggles. Time spent watching you sleep, staring at your eyelashes, the curve of your cheek and the way your mouth keeps sucking gently long after the object of its suck has been removed.

Time spent learning the Countries of the World song, because it seems to entertain you. Time spent making up silly songs that make you laugh, songs about eating feet instead of putting them in a diaper. (And a moment just there spent pondering how that song would probably never happen in English, since it lacks the perfect rhyme of _la bouche_ and _la couche_.) Time spent crying after you were asleep. Time spent picking you up when you were upset and feeling both incredibly guilty that you just spent fifteen minutes screaming in the carseat and also incredibly gratified that you calmed down the instant I took you in my arms.

Time spent taking photos and video because it gives me a false sense of security that I can hold on to this time, even though I know I can't. Time spent nodding at everyone who looks at you, their face softening with memories of their own sweet babies, and tells me, "Oh, I remember that time. Enjoy it. It goes so fast." Time spent lying awake with you, wanting desperately to sleep, but also recognizing that someday, I will wish for the chance to have another midnight to 4 a.m. party with you, when all you want in the world is for me to stay up and play with you, as you grab your feet and roll enthusiastically onto your side, over and over again, checking to make sure that I am watching you, and when you see that I am, your face exploding into a smile so wide and beautiful I get lost in it.

We love you, little man. Happy half-birthday.

Love,
Maman


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, Maria has made me cry into my coffee









Pav, that's strange about the tenants. A blessing in a way, though, as they'd probably be terrible to deal with as tenants.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
I wanna be toasted







:
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How can a five year old bring out such frustration, anger and stress??









DD1 (who'll be five in two weeks! TWO WEEKS!! OMG I better thing about a party) anyway DD1 has been climbing the walls. We've been making a point of getting out of the house, which helps some, but not enough. I'll be glad when school starts on Tuesday. It makes me worry - what are we going to do this summer?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, I ca't beleve you're going to have a 5 year old in two weeks. I know just how hard this has been for me and when I hear echoes of the same,, in your posts, in tanya's , I just want you to know I'm thinking of you. I can't beliefe you have 3 under 5. many typs this morning, sorry bout that. baby on lap, toddler pulling underneath.

pav, tenants. grrr gotta go play with miss sol.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 








DD1 (who'll be five in two weeks! TWO WEEKS!! OMG I better thing about a party) anyway DD1 has been climbing the walls. We've been making a point of getting out of the house, which helps some, but not enough. I'll be glad when school starts on Tuesday. It makes me worry - what are we going to do this summer?

This sounds like me. DD #3 turned 4 when Logan was 2 months old. I just couldn't plan a party. We ended up going to the zoo for the day with my mom, brothers and all their kids. She had a great time with her sisters and cousins. Then we all went to my moms for cake, which I decorated with wooden zoo animals. She still talks about her "zoo party"







It still turns out great even with little planning. Happy Birthday to your dd.

Maria, that was beautiful!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Juice, I never knew how good the school routine was until it was gone. I think I'm going to have to get back into it next week after my brother and sil leave. Who am I kidding. I'll be sleeping until the older ones wake up.









I feel like it cannot get much worse around here. I don't like the feelings I have toward ds. Is it awful for a parent to admit they don't like their child right now? I know I love him. I know I like him. I just don't like him *right now*.







:

Maria, your letter was beautiful! Thank you for sharing. It reminded me that my ds was that beautiful baby once. Last month, even.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I just had the following conversation with DD1 (3 in January):

DD1: We don't sniff other people's butts
Me: *laughing uncontrollably*
DD1: Cause it's very stinky. We don't sniff other people's butts ok mama?
Me: Ok. Who told you that?
DD1: Miss Rachel (her teacher)

Glad to see she's learning good life skills at that school


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I just had the following conversation with DD1 (3 in January):

DD1: We don't sniff other people's butts
Me: *laughing uncontrollably*
DD1: Cause it's very stinky. We don't sniff other people's butts ok mama?
Me: Ok. Who told you that?
DD1: Miss Rachel (her teacher)

Glad to see she's learning good life skills at that school


























:

That is hysterical! Who says they don't need preschool? She is getting some valuable information there!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:







:







:
Thanks, Quag! I needed that! While we're on the funny things kids say subject...your butt story reminds me of something funny ds said when I was pregnant. Here's how it went:

Dd1 removes diaper.
Runs around the living room gleefully. She's only been walking a couple months at this point.
Ds has seen dd1 naked via baths and diaper, but I guess this was a first time he saw her running in the buff.
Ds says "Mom! Kaleigh has a butt in the front!!!"


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Guys, did I tell you what happen to our *future * tennants I mentioned about 2 weeks ago?

Yikes Pav! Better to be rid of them now. Sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I'm glad you spoke up about the SA, Cori, because I don't have any experience with it for babies, only older dc and myself. I didn't mean to imply that it shouldn't be used.







Sometimes I see how someone else might have read my post after someone else adds info! So just to clear that up....That SA thread is a doozy and I've been trying to follow it myself.

It is tough thread to follow! I hope you didn't think I was pointing out something wrong with your post.







: That wasn't my intention at all!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Lots of hugs, especially to those who seem to need them especially right now -- Cori, Pavlina, Tanya and Sabbath. And a big yeah that to the suggestion of a haiku blog for Juice.









We've got some sleeplessness on mountain time here, but it gave me time to finish DS' monthly letter for his blog. I thought I would share the closing paragraphs here:

Maria - that was beautiful. I was writing something similar for ds2 as I'm trying to focus on some positives. I felt myself longing for the baby days to be over recently...and that made me sad...because I know I will miss it...so I'm trying to stay positive when I can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I feel like it cannot get much worse around here. I don't like the feelings I have toward ds. Is it awful for a parent to admit they don't like their child right now? I know I love him. I know I like him. I just don't like him *right now*.







:

Oh my, that was me this spring. I hate to say this, but I thought 5 was easy compared to 6. Six was *rough*. So rough that I got one of those "Your six year old" books from the library to reassure myself. Ds matched it pretty closely. Interestingly, it was the 1st half that was a bear and he turned so much sweeter the second half (and I think the book even said that would happen!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I just had the following conversation with DD1 (3 in January):

DD1: We don't sniff other people's butts
Me: *laughing uncontrollably*
DD1: Cause it's very stinky. We don't sniff other people's butts ok mama?
Me: Ok. Who told you that?
DD1: Miss Rachel (her teacher)

Glad to see she's learning good life skills at that school

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
While we're on the funny things kids say subject...your butt story reminds me of something funny ds said when I was pregnant. Here's how it went:

Dd1 removes diaper.
Runs around the living room gleefully. She's only been walking a couple months at this point.
Ds has seen dd1 naked via baths and diaper, but I guess this was a first time he saw her running in the buff.
Ds says "Mom! Kaleigh has a butt in the front!!!"

OMG, I spit my water out!!







:







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori,







I didn't think you read something into my post... I just had a thought that it might be interpreted that I might be saying not to use the SA! I was just making myself clear as mud.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, you funny ladies are keeping DS awake with my chuckling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I just want you to know I'm thinking of you. I can't beliefe you have 3 under 5.

Thanks







It's not that bad. I just like to vent here







I also cannot believe I have three under 5. If you'd told me 6 years ago when I started my practice that I'd have 3 kids by now, I would have laughed so hard. Funny how the world works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
She still talks about her "zoo party"







It still turns out great even with little planning. Happy Birthday to your dd.

Brilliant. You are brilliant. I'm actually going to check out the birthday party packages at the zoo - we have this amazing indoor rainforest building. That could rock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I feel like it cannot get much worse around here. I don't like the feelings I have toward ds. Is it awful for a parent to admit they don't like their child right now? I know I love him. I know I like him. I just don't like him *right now*.







:

It's never awful to admit how you feel.







It's so frustrating. I get to that point with DD1. Unfortunately once I hit that point, it seems to just get worse. The more I need her to change her behavior the more she does whatever it is that's making me crazy. Like the whining. The neverending whining. The thing that I have found that makes a huge difference for HER is for me to take some special time with her alone. I don't know if it would help your DS, or if you've already tried it, but you might leave the other two with DH for an hour and just get some one-on-one with your DS. A quick trip to the library, a walk around the block, heck even a run to the grocery store without the siblings. I know I rely heavily on my DD1's independence, and I tend to assume that she can handle more than is fair for her. She's so big compared to my other two, but she's still so young at the same time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I just had the following conversation with DD1 (3 in January):

DD1: We don't sniff other people's butts
Me: *laughing uncontrollably*
DD1: Cause it's very stinky. We don't sniff other people's butts ok mama?
Me: Ok. Who told you that?
DD1: Miss Rachel (her teacher)

Glad to see she's learning good life skills at that school

















: At least you know you're getting your money's worth!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Ds says "Mom! Kaleigh has a butt in the front!!!"

:rofl
They're cute and they make us laugh at just the right times. This is how they stay alive







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

it's summer holidays here so not much time for the computer


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Summer!! *wistful sigh*

So your babe was born in the depths of winter! fORGOT 'BOUT THAT "other hemisphere" there for a moment.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
They're cute and they make us laugh at just the right times. This is how they stay alive







:

I'm trying to consiously think happy thoughts about ds. It's working. Today has been a complete turn-around. I'm hoping it continues when dh comes home. That's when things get wild around here.

Hey, Claire...you might want to








: .......


















Actually, I'm just kidding. We are unseasonably warm today and it was very pretty outside this afternoon while I cleaned out the car. You all don't want to know what I found in there. Ew. Too much eating in the car and not enough time to clean it out... that's all I'll say.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow...so many posts!!!!

Sabbath- I hope the worst of Autumn's yuckiness has passed...the first sew days are tough. We also had the albuterol treatments vis the nebulizer and seemed to help, but he alwyas tested neg for RSV, but we had two months of congestion and the treatment really thinned out the snot. We only had to do it a week!

I love all the funny kid qoutes...It is great when you laugh out loud to the computer!

I really loved the info on the SA, I wanted so bad to dose ds up with vit c somehow when he was sick, now I know it is ok, and what form!

Juice, good luck with b-day planning! I also cannot wait for "school" to start back up, and that is MDO 2x a week for my 2 yr old. He gets so restless in the cold rainy weather with me and Mason all week all day long!

Maria, I got all teary reading your blog post! Beautiful!

Tayna- vent away!

On our front, the two bottom teeth came are peeking through! Mason has refused the bottle from MIL for 6 hours two days ago, and Sister this morning for 4 hours, and then from me ( to see what the prob was). He screams bloody murder. I cannot decide if I want to go buy more nipples (I have tried Avent, and currently he was using Dr. Browns at the sitters 2x a week) or start solids and exploring sippy cups. He is not mad when I am gone unless someone is trying to feed him, then he will play and sleep fine. When I get home he nurses like a mad man! I work 9am-3pm 2x a week, any suggestions, advice?

I went to see the nurse practioner about the MRI results, and everything is good. I am gonna be one of those moms that is like "oh it was so scary when you were born, and so many tests, and part of your brain, blah, blah" and he will be just fine and say "yeah ok mom, I have heard this story before"







yeah for that!

Anyone have any fabulous plans for New Years?


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

oh yeah...toasted?????


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

: I am SO far behind!!! I've got some nice depression going on







: so I just don't feel much like doing anything. Hopefully it will pass soon and I will have motivation to get on the computer again. I hope you all have had a wonderful Christmas/Hanukkah and that you all have a fantastic New Year!!!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Summer!! *wistful sigh*

So your babe was born in the depths of winter! fORGOT 'BOUT THAT "other hemisphere" there for a moment.

ahh you guys had your summer and I was jealous then! My partner always finds it weird that it's summer at Christmas time (she comes from England but has been here 14 years) - but I find it weird that it's winter at Christmas!!!









Yep so............... summer summer summer and














:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

did I mention it was summer here


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello to all!

Witt: Did I mention "I" am jealous? I was dreaming of summer today when I looked outside this morning and saw the snow falling. I enjoy snow, but just enough for Christmas and then I am ready to be all done with it. I think snow can bring out the worst in my driving abilities







:

Andrew had a great 1st Christmas. He appeared to enjoy opening up the presents and the excitement all around him. I remember dreaming last year at this time about having a six month old at Christmas this year and I can't believe it's here! Believe it or not I now find myself wondering what it would be like to have two children. I really shouldn't think about getting PG again until I have lost some of this weight.....when oh when will that happen?

Speaking of weight. Has anyone heard of women gaining more weight because they were breastfeeding? A couple of friends of mine swear they didn't lose any weight until they were done breastfeeding. Does this make sense?

Now my rant......I have had several friends who had babies this month and I am extremely surprised at how many of them gave into the pressure to supplement with formula. I'm also surprised at how many doctors and hospitals are eager to supplement as well. One of my friends was very eager about breastfeeding and ended up taking her doctor's advice to supplement because the doctor felt the baby was jaundiced. Doesn't breastfeeding do the same for the child? Luckily, she was able to resume breastfeeding after she gave the baby the formula, but in any case I still found it surprising that she was pushed to give formula so fast.

Well, I hope all is well with everyone. Here's to a great and HEALTHY 2007


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I've got some nice depression going on







: so I just don't feel much like doing anything.









s mama! me too, i'm definitely bumming lately!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Speaking of weight. Has anyone heard of women gaining more weight because they were breastfeeding? A couple of friends of mine swear they didn't lose any weight until they were done breastfeeding. Does this make sense?

Yea, I think that's true for some women. I think the body says "ok, there's a baby in the picture, must conserve resources," and it doesn't want to shed the weight. Just my theory. Just enjoy all those extra calories you need to be a milkmaker.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I have heard of that too, it's a common belief among mainstream mommies (bad me, bad me!). It actually would explain some of what's going on with me...of course, the cookies wouldn't have anything to do with it, now would they?







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

what?? I have no idea what you mean. Cookies aren't fattening at all.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

What are you doing still up, PankGod? Get back in your "kitchens".







:














: I'll meet you there for cookies.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

mmmm...cookies.
been eating a bunch - Santa left them. Actually Santa forgot to leave them, so sent them USPS with a note about how sorry he was.

I







my "step"mom who raised me. I owe my relative sanity to her.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never been able to lose all the weight while I'm breastfeeding. I lose in the beginning and then it stops. Once we stop breastfeeding, the rest of the weight comes off. That's how it worked with the other three babies and I'm pretty sure it will be the same this time.

Witt: please send some of that sunshine this way! I lived in Florida for 12 years. We've been back North for 4 years and I still HATE the winter. I love it until Christmas is over. I can understand your partner's feelings. Christmas always felt really weird when I lived in Florida. Watching my dh hang the lights in shorts never felt right. I think that whatever you grew up with is what seems normal.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quick question -

Has anyone here ever done BM donations and could PM me? I have never done it, and I am going to for one specific family, and I want to make sure that I don't mess anything up. I don't know what I would mess up, but knowing me, I would find something!! LOL!!

TIA!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I've always lost all my pregnancy weight right off the bat. It's the 30 pounds I've been carrying pre-pregnancy I can't get rid of







! There is definitely a leveling off of weight loss for nursing mothers. I believe that there may be a little extra padding of 10 pounds or so that our bodies hold onto for survival. But then even women not lactating have issues with "that last 10 pounds" so maybe it's unrelated.

Sabbath, I don't have any personal experience, but the only thing I can think of is getting a physical prior to donating so that you have evidence of a clean bill of health. I suppose it also depends on how well you know each other. Very close friends I wouldn't worry about it, but someone I didn't know well I would protect myself a bit more. Crazy world we live in and all....

Oh....and all this talk about cookies makes me hungry! Or could it be the crazy mad dash cleaning I've been doing all day. Today went surprisingly well with me and the dc considering all I've had to do today. I'll pop in to say hi when I can the next few days. I'll be thinking of you all!

JJoy...where are you??? Hope all is well. It's been quiet on your end!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

I have lost all my baby weight thank goodness cos I hate buying in between clothes to bridge that gap, but I am back running again so that's probably why.

HAve to train for a half marathon in June (21km or 13.1 miles) then want to run my first marathon (26 miles or 42 km) by end of next year. I've run heaps of half marathons but never the full marathon - wish me luck ahh!!!









I have a cute question......... I LOVE the babyness of my baby, she's my last and I SOOO LOVE babies....... What is your favourite baby thing?

for example I love it when she sleeps in the "stick 'em up" position - you know the one - asleep on her back with arms bent up at the elbows









and I love the way she smiles like I"m the most important person in the world *sigh* did I mention I love babies??


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I've run heaps of half marathons but never the full marathon - wish me luck ahh!!!









I have a cute question......... I LOVE the babyness of my baby, she's my last and I SOOO LOVE babies....... What is your favourite baby thing?

for example I love it when she sleeps in the "stick 'em up" position - you know the one - asleep on her back with arms bent up at the elbows









and I love the way she smiles like I"m the most important person in the world *sigh* did I mention I love babies??









Good luck!! You are amazing! And as for the babyness of babies - you've stolen my two favourite things! The 'surrender' position, and that smile... in second place maybe the way their little ankles cross while they're feeding, or their little fingers meet as if they were praying...

I've been eating chocolate like crazy since dd was born - so I'm unsurprised to find my pregnancy clothes the most comfortable









Kelly, so sorry to hear about the depression. You're missed...
As are JJoy and Sandrine... how are you all?

elsanne - you completly forgot about the other hemisphere for a moment?? Why, how lax of you!
It's snowing here which is not so bad (apart from the roads) but the sky is the same colour as the ground and that I do not like at all.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I too lost all my preggo weight quickly (40 pounds) but I have 50 or more to lose from before the pregnancy!







:







: I find myself constantly hungry when bf - it was like this last time. It doesn't help that I find myself eating to stay awake or for comfort. Really need to get back on the healthy eating wagon...

Claire - wow on running marathons! That's awesome. I'm not sure I could run down my driveway.







Pretty sad as I used to be a major athlete. I've had dreams recently where I was running though...weird

Sarenka - I am with you on the ground and sky color. The gray skies are what I hate most about winter. I don't mind the cold as much if the sky is a nice bright blue.

As for favorite baby stuff - I absolutely *adore* baby giggles. Nothing melts my heart more!!! I also love the tiny fingers and toes and the way they cross their legs at the ankles...

Lots of







for all those feeling the blues....


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I've had dreams recently where I was running though...weird

Do you get as excited about remembering a dream as I do?? I take it as evidence that I've actually slept!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I've always lost all my pregnancy weight right off the bat. It's the 30 pounds I've been carrying pre-pregnancy I can't get rid of







!

Exactly! I was back at pre-pg weight within a week or so. It's the pre-pg weight that's the problem. I'm going pretty easy on myself when I say I have about 20 lbs to get rid of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Do you get as excited about remembering a dream as I do?? I take it as evidence that I've actually slept!!

I get either excited (if I feel rested) or irritated, irritated that I managed to sleep and yet feel like I was awake all night.

From yesterday:

the dog and the phone
anti-nap conspirators
make for cranky babe


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Do you get as excited about remembering a dream as I do?? I take it as evidence that I've actually slept!!

yea that!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Exactly! I was back at pre-pg weight within a week or so. It's the pre-pg weight that's the problem. I'm going pretty easy on myself when I say I have about 20 lbs to get rid of.

I get either excited (if I feel rested) or irritated, irritated that I managed to sleep and yet feel like I was awake all night.

From yesterday:

the dog and the phone
anti-nap conspirators
make for cranky babe

That's why they invented white noise machines.

I can't praise them enough. They are the saviors(sp) of our babies sleep in this house. We live on a corner lot







: Never again. So you can imagine the noise that comes from the street.

I'm doing ok. Just trying to survive life in general.

I'm sick today.

I'm cleaning. LOL


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Quick question -

Has anyone here ever done BM donations and could PM me? I have never done it, and I am going to for one specific family, and I want to make sure that I don't mess anything up. I don't know what I would mess up, but knowing me, I would find something!! LOL!!

TIA!!

do you mind doing this on-thread? I've never donated to a specific person, but I'm in the process of being approved to donate through International Breastmilk Project - I feel like going through them is going to CMA, yk? Plus, they donate to not only preemies domestically but HIV babies in Africa.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

I have a cute question......... I LOVE the babyness of my baby, she's my last and I SOOO LOVE babies....... What is your favourite baby thing?

I like when they flap their wings like they wanna take off. With this baby in particular, I love when he smiles so big his eyes disappear. swooon


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
That's why they invented white noise machines.

I've often thought about running my cool mist humidifier without water just to have the background noise!

Sorry you're sick today, mama! It's no fun! I'm still amazed that the baby and I are well. I should probably stop saying that out loud.

My favorite baby thing right now is the giant open mouth kisses she gives me...and only me.







I kiss her so much that now she gives them to me. I'm sure she's just copying and not actually "kissing", but it's so cute. The sparkle in her eye when she gives them. Bliss.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hugs to everyone who needs em! I'm becoming the Emergen-C spokesgirl but man does it help.

Re: donating breastmilk. Here are a few good links:

http://www.breastfeeding.com/all_abo...ilk_banks.html
http://www.nationalmilkbank.org/donorinfo_faq.html
http://www.thewholewomaninc.com/milk_bank.htm

I also got a handout from my LLL leader which I've since misplaced







on how exactly to go through the steps of sterilizing equipment, washing hands etc. Basically I wash everything in super hot, soapy water including my hands. I don't wipe down my nipples but I do shower before I start. I pump, then I bring the milk over to a clean surface. I wash my hands again, label the bags, then wash my hands again and transfer the milk directly into the bags. Then they go in the freezer (we have a larger freezer so I put the bags in our regular freezer, then once they are frozen (and can stand up on their own) they go in a big tupperware in the large freezer. I see my friend that I donate to every week or two, so she gets a big bag of milk when we get together. I try to store by the amount that her babies drink. So I started at 2 oz but now we're up to 4oz







(yay baby!)

We didn't do blood tests or anything but I'd certainly do one at her request. She knows me well enough to know that I don't take drugs or drink (except a glass of wine in the evening - certainly not close to the time I'm pumping). I take vitamins and I drink Emergen-C. I'm generally a healthy person. And I do plan to start exercising again soon









So that's what it's like for a personal donation. If anyone has specific questions you can PM or ask me here.

Kel, I am one of those women who doesn't lose weight bfing. I dropped the pg weight but I got back an extra 5 which (at least last time) falls off once I wean. And since then I've been eating way more than I should so now I have an extra 15-20 I'd like to lose. Blech.

Favorite baby thing... oh gosh. So many things. I think it's when they are nursing and they just look up at you with those big loving eyes. Something chemical happens to me when Rachel does that









Speaking of which, Rachel has been home with me all week, and she's gained over a pound!







She's looking far chubbier now







Course she's nursing all night too, but who's keeping track?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sorry you're sick today, mama! It's no fun! I'm still amazed that the baby and I are well. I should probably stop saying that out loud.

I'm not really sick, just sick enough that i'm cleaning. Get it?? I usually don't clean often. So when i do, i say that i'm sick because i'm cleaning.

It was a joke.














:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

oh yeah crossing legs at the ankles.......... that's cute









omg I love babies


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Just droppin in to say Happy New year from the June mamas and be proud that you didnt chat up 90 pages like we did this month!







:

Happy half bdays coming up for all the beautiful babes!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

ohmigosh page two









Happy new year to the June mamas as well!

Where'd everybody go?

Santa brought everybody in our family a $20 gift card to Borders. So today we all went, and the kids got to pick out their own books, and Dh got something for himself (side note - I got him a great book for Christmas, called "The United States of Arugula" because I couldn't find the one he wanted which is called, and I swear I am not making this up at all, "Salt - A World History") and I looked and looked and finally found a beautiful journal for haiku journaling. I'm so excited. Of course I haven't written anything in it because now I am in search of The Perfect Pen


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

anyone making resolutions? I'll make the same one I make every year. Hey, I never keep it perfectly but it's something to work for: no more library fines







:

Serious goals, huh?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Weight schmeight. I have 40 lbs. to lose to get to where I want to be. 20 to where I was when I got pregnant. I went to Old Navy last night to get a new shirt and some pants with some Christmas money...well, I had to buy a size bigger than I have worn in the recent past!







:

Something MUST be done. One of my friends and I are doing our own weight watchers. We both know how many points we get and have done it with success before. So, instead of putting money into meetings every week, we will contribute to a pot at the beginning of the month and the girl who has lost the most (percentage wise) will get the money or yarn or gc to our local yarn store! We are both pretty obsessed with yarn, so this should work good.

I think that my weight is where a good portion of my depression is coming from (that coupled with the fact that I can't type anymre!). So, if I can get off my lazy be-hind and start losing some weight, I'll be doing much better.
In fact, dh and I are having a "Dump the Junk" party on Monday. We are going to throw away all the goodies we have left in the house! It will be good for me. I am also going to get up with dh (around 6:30) and exercise before Seth wakes up. This should help.

I am also sick of winter. I like snow and cold for the holidays, and then I am ready for spring. Sadly, it won't be spring here until end of March, beginning of April. That is SO far away!!!!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
anyone making resolutions? I'll make the same one I make every year. Hey, I never keep it perfectly but it's something to work for: no more library fines







:

Serious goals, huh?









I think it's funny that is your resolution...I went tonight and was informed that I have $2.40 in fines







: I didn't have any cash so I promised I would take care of it next time. The guy made sure to tell me that the books are due in 4 weeks, on a specific date!









My resolution is to be healthier. I keep it pretty vague so that I don't break it in the first month!








I also want to finish more knitting projects. Not just start a bunch and have them on my needles forever!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice,

I told myself last night as I sauteed mushrooms and pea pods that the next time you came on here to vent I would then reply, and the first words I would say would be,

AU, JUS!!!

Okay, hee hee, you simply must start writing before you find the Perfect Pen. This I say because it could take you aeons to find it. And, you simply MUST write a haiku a day all of 2007. No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AU, JUS!!!


















Busy with brother and SIL here. And kids that won't sleep!!! It's been a crazy night at the "Griswold's".


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Sabbath, I don't have any personal experience, but the only thing I can think of is getting a physical prior to donating so that you have evidence of a clean bill of health. I suppose it also depends on how well you know each other. Very close friends I wouldn't worry about it, but someone I didn't know well I would protect myself a bit more. Crazy world we live in and all....


GOOD IDEA. Scheduled and duly noted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
do you mind doing this on-thread? I've never donated to a specific person, but I'm in the process of being approved to donate through International Breastmilk Project - I feel like going through them is going to CMA, yk? Plus, they donate to not only preemies domestically but HIV babies in Africa.

I like when they flap their wings like they wanna take off. With this baby in particular, I love when he smiles so big his eyes disappear. swooon









I don't mind, just didn't want to hijack or anything. I have been emailing back and forth with the partner, and they sound like an awesome couple. She is a member here, on MDC, I don't know if her partner is or not. I didn't want to completely open up convo if anyone is going to ask me questions about them. They have their right to privacy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Hugs to everyone who needs em! I'm becoming the Emergen-C spokesgirl but man does it help.

Re: donating breastmilk. Here are a few good links:

http://www.breastfeeding.com/all_abo...ilk_banks.html
http://www.nationalmilkbank.org/donorinfo_faq.html
http://www.thewholewomaninc.com/milk_bank.htm

I also got a handout from my LLL leader which I've since misplaced







on how exactly to go through the steps of sterilizing equipment, washing hands etc. Basically I wash everything in super hot, soapy water including my hands. I don't wipe down my nipples but I do shower before I start. I pump, then I bring the milk over to a clean surface. I wash my hands again, label the bags, then wash my hands again and transfer the milk directly into the bags. Then they go in the freezer (we have a larger freezer so I put the bags in our regular freezer, then once they are frozen (and can stand up on their own) they go in a big tupperware in the large freezer. I see my friend that I donate to every week or two, so she gets a big bag of milk when we get together. I try to store by the amount that her babies drink. So I started at 2 oz but now we're up to 4oz







(yay baby!)

We didn't do blood tests or anything but I'd certainly do one at her request. She knows me well enough to know that I don't take drugs or drink (except a glass of wine in the evening - certainly not close to the time I'm pumping). I take vitamins and I drink Emergen-C. I'm generally a healthy person. And I do plan to start exercising again soon









So that's what it's like for a personal donation. If anyone has specific questions you can PM or ask me here.


Excellent information thank you! I was looking for just this kind of response.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

:







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh lord. The baby has been awake for almost 2 hours. She has picked 5 am as the time when her internal alarmclock goes off. I think it's permanent, she's been doing it for the last 2 weeks, sick or not. Please. Kill me now. Or get me a really big cup of coffee. bllleeeeeeccccchhhh.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

for Sabbath









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I've run heaps of half marathons but never the full marathon - wish me luck ahh!!!









Wowwwww. I'm impressed. I managed a 5K once, and it just about did me in. I'm very impressed.

Quote:

I have a cute question......... I LOVE the babyness of my baby, she's my last and I SOOO LOVE babies....... What is your favourite baby thing?
I don't think I can pick just one! All the ones mentioned, especially that "Oh you're here thank goodness all is right in the world" smile. And snuggles - the way they kind of burrow into your neck. Mmmmm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AU, JUS!!!









: and








Yep, I'm going to start writing before I find the pen. I might find it along the way, and then I'll probably write a haiku about it







One a day for the whole year? I smell a challenge!

Here's one Tanya helped me with, and by "helped me with" I mean I am blatantly plagiarizing an entire line:

Instead of "screw it"
Haiku to get you through it,
Or "Just Haiku It"


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Instead of "screw it"
Haiku to get you through it,
Or "Just Haiku It"


BWA HA HA HA!!!

Sab:












































Tanya: just haiku it, mama! You have really been earning your mama badge these days...

Maria, I really enjoyed your letter to your son. What a lucky boy, lucky mama...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:

Happy new year's eve all!! Waiting for guests - going to have about 10 people round...!!

I'm trying to just haiku it!

Sabbath, we have the same thing here -joyful raspberry blowing between 5 and 6...commiserative hug...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Do you get as excited about remembering a dream as I do?? I take it as evidence that I've actually slept!!

Yes I did that night. Since I have only had 3-4 dreams since ds2's been born, I remember them! I am normally a very vivid dreamer so it is quite weird to not sleep long enough to have them regularly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
















Busy with brother and SIL here. And kids that won't sleep!!! It's been a crazy night at the "Griswold's".

I'm not going to say why on a public forum but that serious cracked me up. If curious, ask me why on the other forum.







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh lord. The baby has been awake for almost 2 hours. She has picked 5 am as the time when her internal alarmclock goes off. I think it's permanent, she's been doing it for the last 2 weeks, sick or not. Please. Kill me now. Or get me a really big cup of coffee. bllleeeeeeccccchhhh.























Similar here. I hate it. Looking forward to the end of daylight savings.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

happy new year all
nak
letter capitals are beyond me


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone









we are going to some party at a strangers house (inlaws friends)-leaving kevin w/granny and taking seth with-why? cuz it seems so lame to stay in granny's basement with seth while dh goes...ugh. i hate NYE!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy new year all! We are sitting around at home like losers









Witt, cool news on the marathon!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Happy new year all! We are sitting around at home like losers










We are too! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i'm home alone with seth. woohoo!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

we have a New Year's tradition (have had the same tradition for last 6 years hint hint)

wait for it.......................

We go to bed by 10.30pm!!!









One day when my children aren't breastfeeding and I don't have to get up at 6am, Laura and I are going to see the New Year in like grown ups with alcohol and staying up past midnight


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

forgot to say
I got an Ergo today and my baby is finally on my back! Hooray








I'm still going to have her on my front in my Moby wrap but I love the freedom of being able to choose and having her on my back sometimes!!! yay!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy New Year's!! Best wishes for everyone for 2007.

Kelly~ weren't you suppose to go to the party with your dh?? I'm sure it's nice to be home alone too. Enjoy the quietness.

Witt~ Lucky girl!! I want one too but dh doesn't want to.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Here's one Tanya helped me with, and by "helped me with" I mean I am blatantly plagiarizing an entire line:

Instead of "screw it"
Haiku to get you through it,
Or "Just Haiku It"









: I'm happy to be your muse.

Happy New Year, all! I got a broken computer for the new year. Hope dh can fix it and my pictures can be saved! He put a second drive in there ages ago for all our pics, but I was trying something new and all the pics since the baby's birth are on the main drive. Yikes. Backup your pics and email!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...80#post6885780


----------

